#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  Phuket Manhunt for Expat Killer: Englishman Knifes American to Death

## StrontiumDog

*Phuket Manhunt for Expat Killer: Englishman Knifes American to Death - Phuket Wan
*

*Phuket Manhunt for Expat Killer: Englishman Knifes American to Death*

 		By Chutima Sidasathian and Sert Tongdee	
Saturday, August 14, 2010


 	 		AN ENGLISHMAN and an American disagreed at a resort on Phuket early  today - and the Englishman stabbed the American to death.  A manhunt is  now being conducted on the tropical holiday island for the killer, who  is on the run and possibly dangerous.

Police named the dead American man today as Dashrawn Longfellow, 23.  Officers say they know the English suspect only as ''Mr Lee.''

In the first accounts of what took place, officers say the two men, both _muay Thai_  kickboxing exponents, met for the first time when they both went to the  toilet at the Freedom Bar, a well-known haunt for expats in Rawai, the  southern beach resort. 

In the toilet, police say other patrons in the bar told them, the  American bragged about his strength, without knowing that the Englishman  was also a _muay Thai_ exponent. 

The two engaged in a drunken fight and the American won. Police said  that about 4.30am, the American left the bar and rode his motorcycle to  the Ya Nui Resort, in a quiet part of the island. 

About 5am, police believe, the Englishman caught up with the American at the resort and stabbed the American twice. 

Police across the whole of Phuket are hunting the Englishman. Phuket  International Airport and the Tachatchai checkpoint before the only road  exit off Phuket were said to be under tight security. Checks are also  likely to be made of vessels leaving Phuket by sea. 

Another expat American, former US Navy officer Ronald Fanelli, faces a  murder charge over the killing of a Phuket bar hostess earlier this  year. He has admitted to stabbing her twice and stuffing her naked body  into a travel bag that he dumped by an isolated roadway.

----------


## kmart

> In the toilet, police say other patrons in the bar told them, the American bragged about his strength, without knowing that the Englishman was also a _muay Thai_ exponent


Muay Thai, or cockfighting?

----------


## socal

These guys are under 25 and they are killing each other. They are losers. These kind of guys think they are in a movie.

This happens every night in Vancouver Canada where I am from but its usually about women. 

I come to Thailand to get away from this kind of BS.

----------


## Nostradamus

Unfortunately idiots like these are coming over here in their droves to learn "muay Thai". Most of them on the 'roids too. 

Real hard men shit 'em.

----------


## Lorenzo

> The two engaged in a drunken fight and the American won.


Fair and square




> About 5am, police believe, the Englishman caught up with the American at the resort and stabbed the American twice.


Sore loser

----------


## Bobcock

I'd consider the dead one the biggest loser myself.....

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

'Police said  that about 4.30am, the American left the bar'.

So its the fault of the Police as the Bar should closed and everyone tucked up in bed by then.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Phuket Expats Turn to Killing and Crime: Ugly Underbelly Exposed - Phuket Wan

 The tattooed man, allegedly the killer, leaves a Phuket 7-Eleven store with knifes


 
 
 
 
 
 Click a thumbnail to view more photographs

*Phuket Expats Turn to Killing and Crime: Ugly Underbelly Exposed*

 		By Alan Morison	
Saturday, August 14, 2010
 	 		News Analysis: Photo Album Above

IN THE past few weeks, the breezy, balmy image of Phuket as a peaceful  tropical island holiday destination for longstay tourists and residents  has been blown asunder. 

A German arrested for burglary . . . a Frenchman accused of stealing  from a fellow traveller at Phuket airport . . . an American who admitted  to stabbing to death a naked bar girl . . . and now, an Englishman on  the run over the apparent revenge murder of a young American. 

This will shock most expat residents, especially those who, until the  past few weeks, preferred to imagine that all the crimes on Phuket were  committed by Thais or tourists. 

On Internet chat sites, some of them have even defended the character of  expat residents in general and attempted to imply that the expat  community is a model of social tolerance and cohesion. 

With the manhunt now on for ''Mr Lee,'' the Englishman whom police  believe stabbed to death American Dashawn Longfellow early today, that  facade has finally fallen. 

Expat residents and long-stay tourists, it appears, are just as liable  to the human frailties that assail people in all the other places beyond  Phuket. 

And Thai locals, long criticised unfairly for the actions of a few  scamsters and rip-off merchants, are now entitled to begin to wonder why  so many expats are turning out to be criminals and thugs. 

Today's dramatic murder on Phuket was preceded by revelations earlier  this week of the thuggery of British and European criminals in the  property industry of Huan Hin, a resort south of Bangkok, and the Old  Bailey guilty verdict for Paul Cryne, an expat hitman who flew from  Thailand to kill a disabled woman in Britain. 

These cases follow the slaying of Sweethearts Bar hostess Wanpen  Pianchai by American Ronald Fanelli, one of the most savage killings  Phuket has experienced.

Today's killing raises even more questions about the Phuket community.  While a wealthy Russian recently paid US$24 million for a villa on a  beach just north of Phuket, it's plain that not every visitor who  arrives at Phuket airport is so well-heeled - or well-intentioned.

Questions will probably also be asked by the Thai authorities about the  mixture of drinking and Thai kick-boxing that appear to have been  ingredients in the latest killing. Bars are supposed to shut by 1am.  This one was still going at 4.30am, police officers say.

As the popularity of _muay Thai_ boxing has grown around the world,  camps for Thai boxing have flourished throughout the island, but  especially in the  Rawai and Chalong regions, to the island's south.  Some expats who come for these camps are not as committed to the  principles that Thai exponents of the sport follow. 

There can be an absence of the self-discipline that many traditional  Thai kick-boxers show. Mix the holiday island atmosphere with  testosterone and alcohol, often served at bars where nobody is ever  refused service for being intoxicated, and you have the ingredients for  deep trouble. 

Tourist industry officials say Phuket is moving up-market, with more  four-star and five-star customers coming. That may be true, but the  discounts forced on resorts by political violence in  Bangkok earlier in  the year also mean more people with less obvious wealth are able to  afford holidays on Phuket. 

Those who live on Phuket, those who come for a holiday and decide to  stay, or those who come for a specific purpose, are clearly just as  susceptible to the less desirable human passions and emotions as any  other group.

----------


## Nostradamus

> And Thai locals, long criticised unfairly for the actions of a few scamsters and rip-off merchants


The criticism is entirely fair as the locals allow the scammers to operate. 




> Some expats who come for these camps are not as committed to the principles that Thai exponents of the sport follow.


Many Thai boxers are thugs and criminals, so that's a lot of utter tripe. 




> Tourist industry officials say Phuket is moving up-market, with more four-star and five-star customers coming.


Alcohol has to be available 24 hours, 7 days a week and 365 days a year for somewhere to qualify for a true five star rating.

There are several in Hong Kong.

----------


## English Noodles

And people are still doubting that a police clearance check is going to be required for all non imm visas soon. ROFL

----------


## Nostradamus

Thinning out the riff-raff would be a good thing.

----------


## dirtydog

> And people are still doubting that a police clearance check is going to be required for all non imm visas soon.


Doubt he killed anyone in England before though noodles, so the check would be no good.

----------


## English Noodles

> Doubt he killed anyone in England before though noodles, so the check would be no good.


I would wage that he already has a criminal record in the UK.

----------


## dirtydog

^You have no proof at all that he is a geordie noodles....

----------


## English Noodles

Thamesmead I think. :Smile:

----------


## socal

> I'd consider the dead one the biggest loser myself.....


the other guy will spend the rest of his life in jail. I personally would rather die.

----------


## zygote1

_both went to the toilet at the Freedom Bar, a well-known haunt for expats in Rawai _ 

Oh, a toilet at the Freedom Bar, ummm, well no accounting for some people's hangouts.  :mid: 

BTW, if both were drunk, why were they driving their motorbikes about? This is going to cause a big problem for the accused if he claims that he was drunk and couldn't think straight. No way a defense of impaired abilities will work.  It was not a spur of the moment killing where someone was  killed in a fit of passion. He had enough time to go and purchase his fruit knives at 7-11 and then drive over to the Ya Nui Resort II / Paradise Beach and filet the  deceased. This was a planned murder and qualifies for the death penalty. We are going to have one desperate  wacko running around until he is either caught or kills himself.

The killer must be quite the brave fellow. Maybe he caught a glimpse of the other fellows penis when he was taking a whizz and felt inadequate? In any case, he's obviously got some anger management issues as they say. Whatever happens, if he gets caught he will have all the time in the world to practice his muay thai skills in a crowded prison cell until he is executed.

----------


## Soi sauce

Phuket NEWS: Phuket 'killer Brit' suspect named

*Phuket 'Killer Brit' suspect named*

  *WANTED:  British murder suspect Lee Aldhouse, pictured above, is sought by  police for the fatal stabbing of American Dashawn Longfellow in Phuket.

*  

PHUKET: Chalong police have  confirmed the identity of the prime suspect in the brutal stabbing death  of American Muay Thai trainee Dashawn Longfellow in the early hours  this morning.

Case Officer Anukul Nookate confirmed to the _Gazette_ that  British Muay Thai fighter Lee Aldhouse, 28, is being sought for arrest  in the murder of Mr Longfellow at his room at the Ya Nui 2 resort near  Ya Nui Beach.
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __

....and this is another recent story on the suspect...but he is named as an American in this news report from April 2010..

http://phuketwan.com/tourism/phuket-...n-flees-12406/
 Hit-run victim Lee Aldhouse shows his wounds to a Phuket police officer
 Photo by Sert Tongdee


*Phuket Hit-Run  Driver Downs American, Then Flees*

 		By Sert Tongdee	
Friday, April 23, 2010
 	 		POLICE are keen to hear from witnesses in the hope of pursuing a  hit-run driver who knocked an American from his motorcycle today in  southern Phuket and sped off without slowing.

Lee Aldhouse, 28, reported the incident to Chalong police and showed an officer his wounds. 

Unfortunately he could not remember the make or color of the pick-up and  did not get the opportunity to see its registration number. 

Mr Aldhouse as on his way to a fitness centre for a workout about  10.30am when the pick-up, travelling towards Chalong Circle from Rawai,  knocked him flying near the new set of traffic lights at the t-junction  turn-off to Nai Harn.

People at the Seven-11 on the corner may have been witnesses. *Mr  Aldhouse, who has an interest in an investment in a small resort, is  hoping the hit-run driver of the vehicle can be caught and punished.*

----------


## socal

> Phuket NEWS: Phuket 'killer Brit' suspect named
> 
> *Phuket 'Killer Brit' suspect named*
> 
>   *WANTED:  British murder suspect Lee Aldhouse, pictured above, is sought by  police for the fatal stabbing of American Dashawn Longfellow in Phuket.
> 
> *  
> 
> PHUKET: Chalong police have  confirmed the identity of the prime suspect in the brutal stabbing death  of American Muay Thai trainee Dashawn Longfellow in the early hours  this morning.
> ...


This guy is low life scum. The UFC tries to humanize these fighters but to me they are all just animals that have a few loose wires in their head. They are mental cases, most of them.

Has an interest in an investment ? yeah right.

----------


## baby maker

England breed them for the job, over centuries....look what they did to the Irish in the 1700, 1800 actually since Henry II 1171........

----------


## dirtydog

Here is Lee Aldhouse fighting in Phuket.
It appears that he is Australian, not American or English, oh well, obviously the police haven't bothered contacting immigration for his passport details.

----------


## StrontiumDog

http://phuketwan.com/tourism/phuket-...-widens-12848/

 Phuket murder: Police at the door to Dashawn Longfellow's apartment
 Photo by Sert Tongdee


*Phuket Manhunt for Kickbox Killer 'Mr Lee' Widens*

 		By Alan Morison and Chutima Sidasathian	
Sunday, August 15, 2010
 	 		Today's Updating Phuketwan Report

THE PHUKET manhunt for the real _Muay Thai_ kickboxing killer ''Mr Lee'' continued today, with _Phuketwan_ passing on information from readers about the man to police. 

Officers say the ''Mr Lee'' they want to interview about the   knife-murder of American Dashawn Longfellow is an Englishman. They say   he is not American, or German. 

Phuket's southern expat community was on edge today as word spread of   the altercation at the Freedom Bar in Rawai yesterday and the knifing   murder of 23-year-old Dashawn Longfellow at his apartment not long   after.   

Several expats living in the southern Rawai area of Phuket go by the   name of  Lee and fit parts of the wanted man's description. 

One _Phuketwan_ reader told us about the real ''Mr Lee'' suspect:   ''He's from Manchester England and is a real crazy idiot. I knew it when   I met him over a year and half ago. He's know for his temper, beating   his girlfriend and very hostile.''

Another supplied a map, showing the precise address of Mr Lee's home.   ''I can describe him myself as [having a] dark sometimes short or   sometimes military cut hair. He's very white skin. Dark brown eyes and   not too tall say maybe 5.9 or 5.10.'' 

Other details were given about the suspect ''Mr Lee's'' Thai girlfriend and a _Muay Thai_ camp and a gymnasium he frequented. 

_Phuketwan_ reporter Sert Tongdee has viewed the 7-Eleven security   camera footage of the prime suspect leaving the local store with two   cheap fruit knives shortly before the murder.  He says the wanted man is   not American Lee Aldhouse. 

He met Mr Aldhouse and interviewed and photographed him when Mr Aldhouse   reported a hit-run accident to officers at nearby Chalong police   station back in April. (A link to that report, with a photograph of Mr   Aldhouse, can be found below.) 

A _Phuketwan_ reader, who wished to remain anonymous, wrote: ''Lee   is well known and from Manchester, England. This guy has been running   around making threats for some  time. 

''Now everyone can see he's serious and it took a life to make someone   listen. I've let the proper people know his info, so let's see what   happens next.''

----------


## dirtydog

> Phuketwan reporter Sert Tongdee has viewed the 7-Eleven security camera footage of the prime suspect leaving the local store with two cheap fruit knives shortly before the murder. He says the wanted man is not American Lee Aldhouse.


hmmmm, American? wonder how good his English skills are? The photos are of the same person.

My money is on Lee being a nasty Aussie, OI OI OI.

----------


## dirtydog

> and a Muay Thai camp and a gymnasium he frequented.


Naiharn boxing camp.....

----------


## English Noodles

What a fucked-up piece of reporting. Why do the police not release his real name and photo for fuck sake.

----------


## Mid

> Why do the police not release his real name and photo


do they know it ?

----------


## English Noodles

> do they know it ?


If they don't know it by now then they really have no chance.

----------


## klong toey

Probably on Steroids, usually makes people even more aggressive.

----------


## dirtydog

> What a fucked-up piece of reporting. Why do the police not release his real name and photo for fuck sake.


Yep, pretty fucked up.



> Phuketwan reporter Sert Tongdee has viewed the 7-Eleven security camera footage of the prime suspect leaving the local store with two cheap fruit knives shortly before the murder. He says the wanted man is not American Lee Aldhouse.


So, the 2 photos and video must be of the American Lee Aldhouse, yet the youtube video it seems he is Australian, and now they are looking for an English Lee Aldhouse who is also a Muay Thai boxer, but, he isn't the German Lee Aldhouse, hmmm, yep, pretty fucked up reporting, lets just hope they catch this aussie scumbag  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

All the photos and the youtube video are all of the same person.

----------


## genghis61

will the real Mr Lee please stand up?

cannot help but be reminded of this clip 




I'm Mr Lee; no I'm Mr Lee; no I'm Mr Lee; no I'm Mr Lee; no I'm Mr Lee . . . .

----------


## English Noodles

Sounds like a wanker.



> This is terrible news. This man looks like and has same first name of a young Muay Thai  boxer I know (his girlfriend comes from same village as mine). The one I know continually beats up his very beautiful Thai girlfriend and several times we have tried to get her away from him but she said she loves him and keeps going back.
> 
> The last I heard she was in hospital with 3 broken ribs, a badly bruised back/spine and her face was a mess.
> 
> If it is same guy he should be put away for a very very long time.
> Really sorry he had to kill someone, I told my girlfriend I was sure he was going to kill his girlfriend someday.

----------


## Nostradamus

If I was the American I would sue the media outlets carrying his name and photographs for defamation. Guaranteed win and possible compensation and criminal punishment for the media outlets.

----------


## harrybarracuda

An English guy beat his English girlfriend to death in Patong about five years ago, after they came home pissed after a night out. He then went off for a wander. I think he spent the next night at the beach.

Eventually, in the middle of "the biggest manhunt in Phuket history", throughout which he remained in public view covered in blood having tried to cut his wrists, he wandered into the police station to give himself up.

And even then I heard they told him to sit down and wait to be seen.

Phuket coppers are utter fucking rubbish.

----------


## Nostradamus

> Phuket coppers are utter fucking rubbish.


This.

Sent us away twice when we needed a Police report to get new tickets from One-2-Go Orient Thai (an utter disgrace of an airline, but that's another matter) and were deliberately unhelpful.

----------


## dirtydog

*Phuket Manhunt for Kickbox Killer 'Mr Lee' Widens*

 		By Alan Morison and Chutima Sidasathian	
Sunday, August 15, 2010
 	 		Today's Updating Phuketwan Report

THE PHUKET manhunt for the real _Muay Thai_ kickboxing killer ''Mr Lee'' continued today, with _Phuketwan_ passing on information from readers about the man to police. 

Officers say the ''Mr Lee'' they want to interview about the  knife-murder of American Dashawn Longfellow is an Englishman who once  posed as an American.

Police named him as Lee Aldhouse, 28.

Phuket's southern expat community was on edge today as word spread of  the altercation at the Freedom Bar in Rawai before dawn yesterday and  the knifing murder of 23-year-old Mr Longfellow at his apartment not  long after.   

Several expats living in the southern Rawai area of Phuket go by the  name of  Lee and fit parts of the wanted man's description. 

One _Phuketwan_ reader told us about the real ''Mr Lee'' suspect:  ''He's from Manchester England and is a real crazy idiot. I knew it when  I met him over a year and half ago. He's know for his temper, beating  his girlfriend and very hostile.''

Another supplied a map, showing the precise address of Mr Lee's home.  ''I can describe him myself as [having a] dark sometimes short or  sometimes military cut hair. He's very white skin. Dark brown eyes and  not too tall say maybe 5.9 or 5.10.'' 

Other details were given about the suspect ''Mr Lee's'' Thai girlfriend and a _Muay Thai_ camp and a gymnasium he frequented. 

_Phuketwan_ reporter Sert Tongdee met Mr Aldhouse and interviewed  and photographed him when Mr Aldhouse reported a hit-run accident to  officers at nearby Chalong police station back in April. 

At the time, Mr Aldhouse claimed he was an American.

A _Phuketwan_ reader, who wished to remain anonymous, wrote about  the English ''Mr Lee,'' who is the genuine suspect: ''Lee is well known  and from Manchester, England. This guy has been running around making  threats for some  time. 

''Now everyone can see he's serious and it took a life to make someone  listen. I've let the proper people know his info, so let's see what  happens next.''

Phuket Wan

They are now using the photo of him when he had the motorbike accident, they really do believe the photos are 2 different people.

----------


## Loy Toy

> yet the youtube video it seems he is Australian


Obviously another Brit born wannabe Aussie.

There are a few on this forum............. :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

The pics.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Phuket coppers are utter fucking rubbish.
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Sent us away twice when we needed a Police report to get new tickets from One-2-Go Orient Thai (an utter disgrace of an airline, but that's another matter) and were deliberately unhelpful.


Hey, they probably saved your lives.

Here's the report to which I referred earlier. He killed her in the early hours of Tuesday and spent the Tuesday night on the beach while they  "manhunted" him. W*nkers.




> 'I was drunk' says Phuket killer
> 
> The former boyfriend of a teacher found dead in Thailand has told the BBC he killed her when he was drunk.
> 
> The body of Debra O'Hanlon, 31, from Kettering, Northamptonshire, was found at a guesthouse in Phuket on Tuesday.
> 
> Paul Chetwynd-Talbot, 32, of Bristol, who gave himself up to police on Wednesday, said they were both drunk when they had a "stupid" argument.
> 
> He told BBC East's Sally Chidzoy he believes Miss O'Hanlon's neck broke when he threw her on a bed.
> ...


He was a really class bloke. Him and mate thought they were really funny when they stuck a porno DVD on in their shitty little bar a few days after the tsunami.

Can you say "karma", mate?

----------


## English Noodles

> If I was the American I would sue the media outlets carrying his name and photographs for defamation. Guaranteed win and possible compensation and criminal punishment for the media outlets.


I don't think there is actually such a person. I'm under the impression that the guy pictured is the person they are looking for and has been mistaken as an American in the past.

----------


## dirtydog

^And is now being mistaken for a Brit?

----------


## English Noodles

^I recken he is a Brit. Some people have identified him as being from Manchester, England. I have read something from a guy who lives in the same village as where his girlfriend comes from and he said the guy often beat her up. Last time putting her in hospital with multiple broken ribs.

----------


## Mid

*Thai police search for  British murder suspect* 
Aug 15, 2010

*Bangkok -* Thai police were searching for a British national  Muay Thai  fighter suspected of fatally stabbing a US citizen at a  tourist resort,  a news report said Sunday.  

  Phuket police named Lee Aldhouse,  28, as the prime suspect in the  killing of Dashawn Longfellow, 23, at  dawn Saturday, the Phuket  Gazette reported.  

  Longfellow, a US  Marine who had served in Afghanistan, was in  Thailand as a tourist,  studying Muay Thai in Phuket, 600 kilometres  south of Bangkok.  

   The two men got into a fight, Thai boxing style, at a bar early   Saturday, according to Longfellow's girlfriend.  

  'According to  witnesses, Mr Longfellow got the best of his  opponent in the brawl  before it was broken up by bar patrons and  staff,' the Phuket Gazette  reported.  

  Aldhouse, who last year challenged the island's Muay  Thai champion  to a bout but pulled out at the last minute due to an  injury,  allegedly followed Longfellow to his hotel and stabbed him  fatally in  the chest about dawn, according to the woman.  

   Longfellow was dead when the ambulance and police arrived.

monstersandcritics.com

bad news DD , transport to the colonies was stopped eons ago  :mid: 

.

----------


## buriramboy

Surprise, surprise another loud mothed American causing problems, obviously had no respect for toilet etiquette.

----------


## tuktukdriver

Facebook page for Longfellow

R.I.P DASHAWN D.C. LONGFELLOW | Facebook

----------


## English Noodles

> Surprise, surprise another loud mothed American causing problems, obviously had no respect for toilet etiquette.


What a stupid comment. You should be ashamed.

----------


## dirtydog

> Some people have identified him as being from Manchester


What, Erco and his buddies  :Smile: 




> transport to the colonies was stopped eons ago


I thought aussie land had special places for criminals/refugees?

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> Surprise, surprise another loud mothed American causing problems, obviously had no respect for toilet etiquette.
> 
> 
> What a stupid comment. You should be ashamed.


Well maybe in Geordie land it is acceptable to be in the toilets with strange men bragging about how manly you are. 

Just checked and don't feel ashamed at all.

----------


## tuktukdriver

> Surprise, surprise another loud mothed American causing problems, obviously had no respect for toilet etiquette.


Yes, and Lee Aldhouse is yet another fine example of superior British culture.

----------


## Nostradamus

> The two men got into a fight, Thai boxing style


Should have used keys and windmilled in. None of this Jackie Chan bollocks.

----------


## dirtydog

> Phuketwan reporter Sert Tongdee has viewed the 7-Eleven security camera footage of the prime suspect leaving the local store with two cheap fruit knives shortly before the murder. He says the wanted man is not American Lee Aldhouse.





> _Phuketwan_ reporter Sert Tongdee met Mr Aldhouse and interviewed  and photographed him when Mr Aldhouse reported a hit-run accident to  officers at nearby Chalong police station back in April. 
> 
> At the time, Mr Aldhouse claimed he was an American.


Change of tune by the reporter, fuck would I want him as a witness, the guys a retard.

----------


## dirtydog

> Officers say the ''Mr Lee'' they want to interview about the  knife-murder of American Dashawn Longfellow is an Englishman who once  posed as an American.


Seems at least they realise the photos are of the same person, probably the tattoos gave it away, and the face and the body etc.

----------


## Mid

don't know DD , did you miss read it ?

the wanted man* is not* American Lee Aldhouse.

Mr Aldhouse claimed he was an American

----------


## dirtydog

I doubt he ever said he was american, sounds very similar to angrit or australian or even austrian, thais hear what they want to hear, not what they are being told, and it doesn't look like he is carrying his passport in his shirt pocket in the picture at the police station.

----------


## nigelandjan

He must be really hard he has ink under his skin,

Is there a special under 25 yr old visa you  can become an ( ex pat ) on ? is it to do with having ink under the skin or Muay Thai or a combination ?

----------


## dirtydog

His little resort investment.





the old website
http://web.archive.org/web/200803061...ww.yanui2.com/

----------


## genghis61

Sunday, August 15, 2010

PHUKET: It has emerged that Lee Aldhouse, the British man being hunted by police in connection with the murder of American Dashawn Longfellow, is extremely violent and has threatened to kill in the past.

Sources said Mr Aldhouse first came to Phuket in 2006 to train in Muay Thai. He told people he was from Birmingham, England and had been working as a bouncer in Mallorca, Spain.

Danny Avison was working at Rawai Muay Thai where Mr Aldhouse trained and fought  and remembers him distinctly,

He came here with an English girl in 2006. He was massive; he was obviously a steroid junky and said he had been working as a bouncer in Spain. In his first fight for Rawai Muay Thai, he knocked the guy down and then dived on him and tried to bite his ear off. You can see it on you tube.

"He also assaulted the girl that he came with and our trainers were very angry about it and he had to leave the gym.

In the video, at 3:23, Mr Aldhouse lunges toward his opponent with the intention of biting his ear off, as described by Mr Avison who made the video.

Another source who did not want to be named while Mr Aldhouse is still at large, told the Gazette: He is an extremely bad tempered guy, hard to read and touch base with. He changes his mind in a second and is extremely violent.

One night he was loud and mad drunk on the road outside Laguna [a nightclub in Rawai]. The owner tried to calm him down on his bike. Lee kept screaming: Can I just kill one farang, just one?

Sources in Rawai told the Gazette that Aldhouse, who was living near Laem Promthep, often claimed to be from America and had a history of violence. At one stage he was banned from the Freedom Bar, were the original fight with Longfellow occurred, for scaring other drinkers, sources said.

Police have issued an arrest warrant for Aldhouse who has a number of distinctive tattoos, including Nak Muay written in Thai on the back of his left leg.

He may be suffering from injuries to his knuckles and other areas of his body from the fight with Mr Longfellow yesterday morning.

Anyone with any information that could help lead to his arrest should contact the Chalong Police Station at 076-381247. Or, for foreigners needing language assistance, call the Gazette crime line (076-273555) and ask for the editor concerned with this case.

----------


## teddy

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> Surprise, surprise another loud mothed American causing problems, obviously had no respect for toilet etiquette.
> 
> 
> What a stupid comment. You should be ashamed.


I agree - it's spelt 'loud mouthed'

----------


## dirtydog

Looks like a different bloke to me, similar tat on the arm though.

----------


## Mid

> Phuket 'killer Brit' has reputation for violence


sources are required please .

Phuket NEWS: Phuket 'killer Brit' known to be 'extremely violent'

phuketgazette.net

----------


## Anteak

Whoever he is and wherever he is really from it seems like the death penalty would be an ideal opportunity to rid the earth of a grade one scum bag.

----------


## Mid

*Phuket's Kickbox Killing: Stalker Struck in the Dark*
Alan Morison and Chutima Sidasathian    
Sunday, August 15, 2010

 
_Some of Dashawn Longfellow's kickboxing gear,  inside his Phuket apartment_
Photo by Sert Tongdee

 POLICE believe the Phuket kickbox killer may become increasingly  desperate while he stays on the run. Officers have staked out the Rawai  home of the prime suspect and named him as Englishman Lee Aldhouse, 28. 

Inside the house, most of his possessions remain. Police have a copy of  Mr Aldhouse's passport. Officers also say that as he was not working and  has already been on Phuket for several months, he is likely to be  running short of cash.

Sad though the killing of  23-year-old American Dashawn Longfellow has  been, even in tragedy Phuket provides an overlay of tropical island  living: Mr Aldhouse lived at a spot named Happy House, and his murder  took place at a resort with the alternative name of Paradise Beach.

Mr Aldhouse is unlikely to try to fly off Phuket: officials at the  airport  would quickly recognise him. Security has also been intensified  at Tachatchai Checkpoint, which guards the only highway leading to the  single bridge off the island. 

Crossing neighboring national borders without paperwork or catching a  local boat seem improbable courses of action. 

Could he lay low on Phuket? Possibly, especially if he has the help of  friends. Sweethearts Bar hostess killer, American Ronald Fanelli, held  out alone for four weeks and a day before he was eventually nabbed by  police last month. 

Police believe that Mr Aldhouse did not return to his place at Happy  House after Mr Longfellow was stabbed to death, and that he is still  somewhere on the island. Booking into a guesthouse, though, as Mr  Fanelli did, is less likely. Photographs of Mr Aldhouse are being widely  exposed, making even travel by motorcycle difficult. 

Here's what happened on Friday night, the night kickboxing exponents Mr  Longfellow and Mr Aldhouse first met, with a timetable up leading to  what police say was their second fatal and final encounter: 

*Friday evening:*  Mr Longfellow goes to the Freedom Bar in Rawai  with five friends. Mr  Aldhouse is at a neighboring table, drinking with  his own friends. Sometime after 3am,  two men meet by chance in the  toilet. Mr Aldhouse picks a fight and punches are thrown. Mr Aldhouse  hits the floor. Friends hear the commotion and break up the fight, but  not before one patron calls 191 for the police. 

*3.30am* By the time officers arrive, the fight is over. Mr  Aldhouse is already about 100 metres down the road at the local 7-Eleven  store. Inside, he grabs one knife, snatching it from the kitchen bench  where sausages are usually prepared, and walks out.

*3.45am*  Mr Aldhouse goes back to the Freedom Bar, where bills  have been paid and Mr Longfellow and his group have headed off. Mr  Aldhouse is told by someone where Mr Longfellow lives. 

* 4am* Mr Aldhouse arrives at the Ya Nui Resort II, otherwise known  as Paradise Beach, where Mr Longfellow rents a 15,000 baht-a-month  apartment. He sees that Mr Longfellow is not home, and opts to wait in  the darkness outside. 

*4.30am* Mr Longfellow arrives at his apartment. It's a  self-contained unit, with a living room-kitchen, two bedrooms and a  bathroom. Soon after he dismounts his motorcycle, he is attacked. A  two-centimetre stab wound is made to his chest. He runs into his  apartment, through the sliding door. He is attacked again, and this time  a knife wound goes deeper into his chest. His girlfriend, awakened by  the noise, comes from the bedroom to see her boyfriend lying on the   livingroom floor. She sees a man fleeing through the door. 

*4.45am* The same two police who were at the Freedom Bar earlier  that morning answer an emergency call to Ya Nui Resort II. By the time  they arrive, Mr Longfellow is dead. Officers find one bloody knife,  discarded 300 metres from the scene. Inside the apartment, a second  knife with a bloodied blade is also found. It is not known how the  second knife, which belongs in the apartment, came to be bloodied.

*Before dawn* The hunt begins immediately for ''Mr Lee.'' 7-Eleven  staff have reported the theft of the knife to police. They identify the  blade found 300 metres away as a 7-Eleven knife. Police have been told  about the trail off destruction wreaked by ''Mr Lee.'' There are two men  who roughly fit the description, and who are known to police. One is an  Englishman, the other is a German. 

*Saturday* The first alert goes to Phuket International Airport,  the Immigration HQ in Phuket City and Tachatchai Checkpoint, outlining  what officers have learned about ''Mr Lee.'' Police talk more to people  who were at Freedom Bar earlier in the morning and look at the security  camera footage taken outside the 7-Eleven store. The alert goes out: the  man they wish to interview is Englishman Lee Aldhouse. He already has  quite a reputation. Now he is a murder suspect, and a fugitive.

phuketwan.com

----------


## Mid

> Inside the apartment, a second knife with a bloodied blade is also found. It is not known how the second knife, which belongs in the apartment, came to be bloodied.


wonder is the suspect is also injured ?

----------


## Rural Surin

> .....[sic]to rid the earth of a grade one scum bag.


Talk is nice....as we just go through the motions. Why not further such action and rid the earth of similarly related destructiveness?

----------


## Soi sauce

> Looks like a different bloke to me, similar tat on the arm though.


I thought that but.....
That was in 2006....fresh into Thailand...beefed up and shaved head, same tatt on arm though, jump to 2009/10...a trimmer person with hair, the long-ish face is similar, check at the end of the vid above, and remember it was 4 years back.

----------


## harrybarracuda

What we need now is Paul Gascoigne to turn up with a six pack and a KFC and talk "Aldy" into doing what "Moaty" did.

----------


## Nostradamus

> rossing neighboring national borders without paperwork or catching a local boat seem improbable courses of action.


Why not? That's what Thai criminals do.

----------


## English Noodles

> Well maybe in Geordie land it is acceptable to be in the toilets with strange men bragging about how manly you are.


I never read in any article that the American was in anyway causing trouble or being a prick. The English guy on the other hand seems to be a complete asshole and have a history of violence and being a complete wanker.

----------


## FarangRed

> Looks like a different bloke to me, similar tat on the arm though.


Same guy DD I saw this in the bar earlier

----------


## English Noodles

> Well maybe in Geordie land it is acceptable to be in the toilets with strange men bragging about how manly you are.


No it's not. But where I come from it's not acceptable to threaten or use violence against females either, even if you are married to them or if they are solicitors. Do you find this type of behaviour acceptable?

----------


## Agent_Smith

^wasting your breath, err finger strokes, EN.  buriramboy has some sort of fixed hatred for Americans so there's no reasoning with him.

----------


## nigelandjan

> What we need now is Paul Gascoigne to turn up with a six pack and a KFC and talk "Aldy" into doing what "Moaty" did.


        In theory that would be ok , but in practice by the time Gazza had flown half the way round the world the 6 pack would be long gone , infact would be gone on the way to Newcastle airport ,,,, mind you he could give a rendition of his chart hit the fog on the tyne is all mine all mine!

----------


## English Noodles

^He's fishing in Pakistan at the moment.

----------


## Mr Gribbs

Thailand should focus their resources on banning Western expats and booze, not methamphetamines.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Thailand should focus their resources on banning Western expats and booze


What a strange opinion.

Why in the world would they want to do that?

----------


## Mr Gribbs

> Originally Posted by Mr Gribbs
> 
> Thailand should focus their resources on banning Western expats and booze
> 
> 
> What a strange opinion.
> 
> Why in the world would they want to do that?


Because there is a sort of neo colonialism going on, the Western expats think the Thais only meaning in life is to serve them. They need little brown people to drive them around, serve them, give them sex when they want, etc. I've only been lurking on the forum a few weeks and I've read countless times how the Thais are a bunch of idiots, morons, rote learners, etc. They need a sort of Thai Hugo Chavez to get back their country.

----------


## Nostradamus

> I've read countless times how the Thais are a bunch of idiots, morons, rote learners, etc.


Saved you from figuring it out yourself a little further down the line.

Forewarned is forearmed old chap.

----------


## Loy Toy

> I've only been lurking on the forum a few weeks and I've read countless times how the Thais are a bunch of idiots, morons, rote learners, etc


And you believe the rants of uneducated bitter morons who know fook all about what they are talking about.

Do yourself a favour and google what rights foreigners have here in Thailand.




> They need a sort of Thai Hugo Chavez to get back their country.


 
Zilch, as a matter of fact and if the Thais will ever lose Thailand it will be to the Chinese if they have not lost it already.

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> Well maybe in Geordie land it is acceptable to be in the toilets with strange men bragging about how manly you are.
> 
> 
> No it's not. But where I come from it's not acceptable to threaten or use violence against females either, even if you are married to them or if they are solicitors. Do you find this type of behaviour acceptable?


Oh dear Poodles you really are getting pathetic with your numerous references to my court case that was the best part of 10 years ago and which is well documented on many forums and which i freely admit to, now if you wish to post it go for it and we can debate what i did and why i did it, i certainly have no problem with it so go ahead and fill your boots.

----------


## sabang

*Phuket 'killer Brit' has reputation for violence*

PHUKET: It has emerged that Lee Aldhouse, the British man being hunted by police in connection with the murder of American Dashawn Longfellow, is “extremely violent” and has threatened to kill in the past.

Sources said Mr Aldhouse first came to Phuket in 2006 to train in Muay Thai. He told people he was from Birmingham, England and had been working as a bouncer in Mallorca, Spain.

Danny Avison was working at Rawai Muay Thai where Mr Aldhouse trained and fought – and remembers him distinctly,

“He came here with an English girl in 2006. He was massive; he was obviously a steroid junky and said he had been working as a bouncer in Spain. In his first fight for Rawai Muay Thai, he knocked the guy down and then dived on him and tried to bite his ear off. You can see it on YouTube.

"He also assaulted the girl that he came with and our trainers were very angry about it and he had to leave the gym.”

In the 

, at 3:23, Mr Aldhouse lunges toward his opponent with the intention of biting his ear off, as described by Mr Avison who made the video.

Another source, who did not want to be named while Mr Aldhouse is still at large, told the _Gazette_: “He is an extremely bad tempered guy, hard to read and touch base with. He changes his mind in a second and is extremely violent.

“One night he was loud and mad drunk on the road outside Laguna [a nightclub in Rawai]. The owner tried to calm him down on his bike. Lee kept screaming: ‘Can I just kill one _farang_, just one?’”

Sources in Rawai told the _Gazette_ that Aldhouse, who was living near Laem Promthep, often claimed to be from America and had a history of violence. At one stage he was banned from the Freedom Bar, where the original fight with Longfellow occurred, for scaring other drinkers, sources said.
Phuket NEWS: Phuket 'killer Brit' known to be 'extremely violent'


Shame westerners like this are not expelled from Thailand sooner, before they can cause any real damage. Lets hope he gets plenty of Muay Thai practise in jail.

----------


## teddy

I think pubs should only be allowed to stay open until midnight. That would solve the problem because then these thugs wouldn't be able to drink all night. The police would prevent that.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mr Gribbs
> ...


This sounds like someone who's got it all figured out before he's even been to Thailand.

----------


## baby maker

> Officers find one bloody knife, discarded 300 metres from the scene. Inside the apartment, a second knife with a bloodied blade is also found. It is not known how the *second* *knife*, *which* *belongs* *in* *the* *apartment*, *came* *to* *be* *bloodied*.


 
the Yank might have go a hit in....when attacked with a knife...being military...it would be logical he would arm himself....

Mr Lee might already ''sleep with the fishes''.....or the lizards, snakes, whatever.....fitting end....one can only hope...

Arr.......a slice of English bacon....as the sun rises...what more could any Aussie ask for...unfortunately wasn't there....
maybe luckily...

----------


## pickel

^more than likely the girlfriend grabbed it for protection and had the dead guys blood on her hands.

----------


## baby maker

> ^more than likely the girlfriend grabbed it for protection and had the dead guys blood on her hands.


....fair call.....ruined a good fantasy.... ::spin:: Hey!!!... Dirtydog  :kma:

----------


## superman

> Because there is a sort of neo colonialism going on, the Western expats think the Thais only meaning in life is to serve them. They need little brown people to drive them around, serve them, give them sex when they want, etc. I've only been lurking on the forum a few weeks and I've read countless times how the Thais are a bunch of idiots, morons, rote learners, etc. They need a sort of Thai Hugo Chavez to get back their country.


Where did you get these strange facts from ? It surely wasn't from living in Thailand.

----------


## superman

> I think pubs should only be allowed to stay open until midnight. That would solve the problem because then these thugs wouldn't be able to drink all night. The police would prevent that.


 Why not a official opening time and a fixed limit in how many drinks you can consume ? Teddy you're having a laugh.

----------


## Nostradamus

> Shame westerners like this are not expelled from Thailand sooner


The new visa rules should stop a few of them getting in.

There is a big exodus on the cards I reckon.

----------


## genghis61

this story running on two threads . . . 
also https://teakdoor.com/phuket-forum/777...-killer-3.html

all too confusing

----------


## English Noodles

Damien Pearse, Sky News Online 					
*A manhunt is under way for a British kickboxer wanted for the brutal murder of an American tourist in a Thai island resort.*






	Lee Aldhouse pictured on the Phuket Wan tourism website and a beach




Police are searching the island of Phuket for Lee Aldhouse, who is suspected of stabbing to death Dashawn Longfellow, 23.


  Mr Longfellow was killed in his room at the Ya Nui Paradise Resort  hotel and had been stabbed several times, said police lieutenant Anukul  Nuket.


  Nuket said Aldhouse, 28, was known for "getting drunk and picking fights and bragging that he's invincible".


  Witnesses told how Aldhouse and Mr Longfellow had come to blows in  the Freedom Bar in the Rawai area of the island in the hours before the  killing.






	Lee Aldhouse pictured in a Muay Thai fight posted on YouTube 




   Aldhouse was a regular at the bar and had trained in the Thai kickboxing sport Muay Thai, police said.


  Mr Longfellow's girlfriend, known as Ooy, told the *local Phuket Gazette newspaper* that he had come on his motorbike to pick her up from work at 1am.


  Ooy said he stayed for a few beers while he waited for her to finish at around 2am.


  Witnesses said that a fight erupted when Mr Longfellow went to the toilet and found the entrance blocked by Aldhouse.






	Thailand's Phuket island is a haven for Western tourists



   The Gazette reported that the fight was broken up and Mr Longfellow -  who had apparently got the better of his opponent - took his girlfriend  home.


  Police said it appeared that Aldhouse had followed Mr Longfellow back  to the hotel and another fight took place. Mr Longfellow was stabbed to  death.


  Aldhouse has lived in Thailand for several years and is known for his strength and fighting ability.


  He had been scheduled to fight former Muay Thai world champion and  long term Phuket resident Jomhod Kiatadisak but pulled out of the fight  at the last minute due to injury.


  According to *the tourism website Phuket Wan* police have a copy of Aldhouse's passport and the suspect is known to be short of money.


  According to the website he was recently the victim of a hit-and-run accident.


  Mr Longfellow, a US Marine, had been in Phuket following a combat injury sustained in Afghanistan, friends said.


Lee Aldhouse: Phuket Police in Thailand Hunt For British Kickboxer Over Murder Of Dashawn Longfellow | World News | Sky News

----------


## Agent_Smith

> Thailand's Phuket island is a haven for Western tourists



What beach is that?  Doesn't look like anywhere on Phuket to me.

----------


## English Noodles

> What beach is that? Doesn't look like anywhere on Phuket to me.


Looks like Ao Yon to me.

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> 
> Thailand's Phuket island is a haven for Western tourists
> 
> 
> 
> What beach is that?  Doesn't look like anywhere on Phuket to me.


Thats certainly not Nai Harn or Rawai beach

----------


## Bettyboo

> I've only been lurking on the forum a few weeks and I've read countless times how the Thais are a bunch of idiots, morons, rote learners, etc. They need a sort of Thai Hugo Chavez to get back their country.


Some elements of truth; Loy Toy has put it all together for you:




> as a matter of fact and if the Thais will ever lose Thailand it will be to the Chinese if they have not lost it already.

----------


## dirtydog

That beach looks quite nice, wonder if it is in Thailand  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

^Scotland.

----------


## Cujo

looks more like the Phillipines.

----------


## ceburat

Philippines

----------


## Lorenzo

> Here is Lee Aldhouse fighting in Phuket.
> It appears that he is Australian, not American or English, oh well, obviously the police haven't bothered contacting immigration for his passport details.


Funny how the thai just suns off after loosing, good sportsmanship

----------


## Lorenzo

> Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mr Gribbs
> ...


On the other hand Thailand would be nothing without the foreigners, no hotels, airports etc. and the Thais just very poor peasants.

----------


## English Noodles

> On the other hand Thailand would be nothing without the foreigners, no hotels, airports etc. and the Thais just very poor peasants.


He didn't say 'foreigners', he said 'Western expats'.

----------


## Mid

*Phuket Kickbox Killing: US Sends Officer to Assist  Manhunt*
Chutima Sidasathian    
Monday,  August 16, 2010

THE US EMBASSY is understood to be taking a keen interest today in the  manhunt for the ''mad'' English kickboxer who alleged killed former US  marine DaShawn Longfellow in a frenzy of vengeance at the weekend. 

A senior US embassy official from Bangkok is at Chalong Police Station,  headquarters in southern Phuket for the manhunt. The wanted man, Lee  Aldhouse, 28, has not been seen since he lost a fight at the Freedom Bar  to Longfellow then allegedly stalked his opponent, knifing him to death  before dawn on Saturday. 

It is believed that Mr Aldhouse's Thai girlfriend is on the run with  him. 

Friends in the US, on Phuket and in the US Marines were today mourning  Mr Longfellow, 23, a former Marine who friends say was honored with two  Purple Heart awards for being wounded during combat missions. 

Here's what those who knew him were writing on Dashawn Longfellow's  Facebook page, with an RIP as follows: 

''Dashawn was killed in cold blood on the 14th of August 2010. He didn't  deserve to die like this. He served two tours in the war, got two  purple hearts after being hurt by his vehicle exploding while he was  there and going back to save who he could. He was awarded many more  medals. The bastard who took his life must be punished. he must be  found.
R.I.P Dashawn you will forever be loved''

*Viviana Marrone Coelho* My condolences to this young man's family -  what a senseless act of cowardice on the part of the person who did  this. My heartfelt thanks, also, to his family on his military service.  God bless you and may God grant eternal rest to Dashawn.

*Dawn Gronbach* To the family of Dashawn: My son was a friend of  Dashawns, was in 'Stan with him. This is really hard for him to accept,  but in time, he will have to. Your family is in our thoughts and  prayers.

*Myelia Sophus* Your family will stay in my prayers

*David E Coffill* God Bless your family and God Bless your soul  Dashawn! Thank you for your service to our country!!!

*Jim Gallagher* Sorry to hear of the sad loss by a bully from my  country the UK. I hate Bullys full stop. Looks like Dashawn had the  better of this bully. RIP.
My brother mike owns a bar in the same area and i have just spoken to  him to get the full story. this is what he wrote: Hope this helps:
It happened in freedom bar... The guy was a bully and picked on a young  marine who was minding his own business. But the marine was also  studying kickboxing, there are hundreds of gyms here in my area so not  good to be a dick. Anyway the marine was followed into the toilet by the  bully.... But the marine beat him up! So the bully waited until the  young marine went home. Followed him and stabbed him multiple times to  death. But he wants to hand himself in because the Thais are looking for  him, hundreds of them, and they WILL kill him. 

*Laura Mihanni Walker* I can't believe this happened! I only met  you once, but I always remembered how highly ur family spoke of you and  loved you! You will always be remembered! Praying for all of your  family!!
*Mollie Maxine Davis*  Rest in peace. You didn't deserve this.  Sabre, you are in my thoughts.

*Matt Gronbach* DASHAWN.... i have trouble excepting that fact that  your gone... so i wont... youll always be with us all... i love you  brotha.... always be in my thoughts and prayers.. watch over us you big  teddy bear...

*Grant Atteberry* remember you from middle school nd from high  school. played football together and shred a few beers. not a way to go  from this world so early. RIP Dashawn, we will lwys remember you.

*Ishmael A Seymour* U will always be remembered and it was an honor  to serve next to you bro. R.I.P. it truly hurts to see you go this way  and my deepest thoughts and prayers go to you and your family. you will  be missed my brother :Sad: 

*Sue Conradie* My thoughts are with the family and friends, I  currently stay in Thailand, I have not met him, I just wanted to say I'm  so sorry for your great loss.. my God embrace you in your time of  mourning...

*Daniel Lenel* Dear Dashawn Langfellow, It was an honor being on  the same team as you, You might not know this but you were the one i  looked up to the most in wrestling and football, Your character will be  something i never forget, You are the man and i miss you..rest in peace  my brother.. i love you..

*Sabre Anderson* the man responsible for my brothers death is named  Lee Aldhouse. they have to find him. he can not get away with this

*Jonathan Boyd* My thought are with Dashawns friends and family, I  am currently in Phuket and met Dashawn a few times and can honestly say  he was a really down to earth and friendly guy.

*Joely Joel Blackmon* He will never be forgotten.

phuketwan.com

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^How can Aldhouse's Thai girlfriend be 'on the run with him'? I thought she was in the hospital, where he put her, with broken ribs and multiple other injuries? Or is the above just more quality Thai reporting?

----------


## English Noodles

> ^How can Aldhouse's Thai girlfriend be 'on the run with him'? I thought she was in the hospital, where he put her, with broken ribs and multiple other injuries? Or is the above just more quality Thai reporting?


He has done that in the past.

----------


## tuktukdriver

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> ^How can Aldhouse's Thai girlfriend be 'on the run with him'? I thought she was in the hospital, where he put her, with broken ribs and multiple other injuries? Or is the above just more quality Thai reporting?
> 
> 
> He has done that in the past.


And she is still with him? 

If she is with him she will probably be a liability. How long can a Thai woman stay off the mobile phone? She will also need to go to the bank every week to send her parents money to show how much she loves them.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Sorry. Got the impression from your post #32 that she was currently hospitalized.

----------


## patsycat

I was going to say that I hoped the police were protecting the girlfriend, but it seems, from above, she has been silly enough to go on the run with him.

Stupid girl.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Abused women often protect their abusers - ask any cop who has ever responded to a domestic abuse call. If she is indeed with him, she could also be there through fear of what he might do to her if she tries to get away, and fails. He has nothing to lose at this point. I hope she makes it out alive.

----------


## English Noodles

He could easily be out of the country by now. Passport in hand.

----------


## Nostradamus

> How long can a Thai woman stay off the mobile phone? She will also need to go to the bank every week to send her parents money to show how much she loves them.


If he's clever she is just a rouse.

----------


## English Noodles

> If he's clever she is just a rouse.


And if he's sexy she's just aroused.

----------


## Rural Surin

> On the other hand Thailand would be nothing without the foreigners, no hotels, airports etc. and the Thais just very poor peasants.


Don't know if this would be a guarantee of standards, as it seems such a logical reasoning and mindset has been repeated often enough for it to be real. The true destructive forces and dangers to Thai society is the foreigner presence and quasi-occupation that has been spoken of. In the long of it, the Thai order of things would get on right nicely if such Western interpretations were not present. Kapeesh..? Probably not.

----------


## nidhogg

> . The true destructive forces and dangers to Thai society is the foreigner presence and quasi-occupation that has been spoken of.  In the long of it, the Thai order of things would get on right nicely if such Western interpretations were not present. Kapeesh..? Probably not.


Well, shit boy, if you insist.  But of course we will take back our antibiotics, vaccines, MRI machines, diagnostic tests and other medical advances.  That knocks 30 or so years off your life span.

While we are about it, we will take back the green technology as well.  That dumps y'all back to subsistance farming.

You will get along fine - well, no you won't to be honest.  A short and painful 40 or so years is all you get.

Enjoy!

----------


## pompeybloke

> The true destructive forces and dangers to Thai society is the foreigner presence and quasi-occupation that has been spoken of. In the long of it, the Thai order of things would get on right nicely if such Western interpretations were not present. Kapeesh..? Probably not


You Really are the kingsized bigoted idiot

----------


## English Noodles

Nice on topic posts.

----------


## zipperz

This particular violence is par for the course."i dont like your 
team in football", I dont like your religion, I dont like that you
 been more places than me".I cannot imagine  that it will get any 
better. I certainly hope that it will.This fellow Aldhouse, 
is one of many of this type.so many in Bangkok, Pattaya, Phuket.
Top hat fellows, when all we really want to do is have Fun, enjoy
and get on with lifes little problems..Do you think DNA? perhaps..

----------


## Poo and Pee

Phycopath + martial arts fighting skills = disaster  :Sad: 

interesting that the killer is a former night club bouncer too. They are mostly phycopaths aswell in my experience. 

Let's hope the killer spends his life in a thai prison once he is caught.  

Condolences to the victims family and friends.

----------


## zipperz

this fellow has really stuffed it, his Fun, and many others, Fun
by one single action..I met many of these types, bigger, tougher,
when gentle goes further on the BUS..
Should have put LSD in his drinks.
I feel just as sorry for Mr Lee, as I do for Mr Longfellow.
Once they catch this fellow, he is in for hell.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

The Marine beats the crap out of him fair and square, and his pride is hurt, so he gets a knife and kills the Marine to prove his manhood. Hope some Marines are vacationing on Phuket and find him before the cops do.  :Smile:

----------


## Poo and Pee

> I feel just as sorry for Mr Lee, as I do for Mr Longfellow.


you can't be serious. 




> Once they catch this fellow, he is in for hell.


and rightly so. 

Hell is an approriate place for human scum like him.

----------


## dirtydog

^He's probably sunning himself now on the coal fields of Manchester.

----------


## zipperz

i wonder what he thinks of himself now?
tough? invisible? or just a twat, loser doing life.
Personally, he probably get off say his Mum was a hooker,
Papa was a drunk, and they dress me in girls clothes.
"as a child, they only gave me plastic cutlery, 
thats why I like Phuket, the 7/11 was a mistake,
If they hadnt known I got the knives"..........I would have
killed more people in that bar"
So sad for all ..but i seen it before with my wife, 
watching these types, rev peoples up. CUTE..
I wonder what he thinks of himself now?

----------


## zipperz

terrific, as long as he is still warm..its rather cold lately.
top thread..Go "Gazza"

----------


## harrybarracuda

It's probably worth pointing out that if the police surrounded him like they did Moaty, they won't wait six hours before killing him in a hail of bullets and declaring it a "self-inflicted gunshot wound" (well alright, 94 self inflicted gunshot wounds, but who cares).

----------


## Poo and Pee

> ^He's probably sunning himself now on the coal fields of Manchester.



That'd be close to hell..

You could be right though. With the publicity this is getting due to the victim being a young 'war hero' and the Americans joining the search for him, you would think they'd have more info on his whereabouts by now...... maybe he managed to get to the airport before the alarm was raised..?

----------


## English Noodles

> you would think they'd have more info on his whereabouts by now.


He could be well away by now, he could even be back in the UK. Hope he gets what he deserves though.

----------


## Lorenzo

> Originally Posted by Lorenzo
> 
> On the other hand Thailand would be nothing without the foreigners, no hotels, airports etc. and the Thais just very poor peasants.
> 
> 
> He didn't say 'foreigners', he said 'Western expats'.



True

Not sure that changes anything.

----------


## zipperz

would be rather sad if more falang were killed, or
 lost everything, and was not even a tsunami in sight.
was that the same 7/11 that a fellow got stabbed a few
months ago.?Could go Guinness Book that 7/11.

----------


## Bower

> Originally Posted by Poo and Pee
> 
> you would think they'd have more info on his whereabouts by now.
> 
> 
> He could be well away by now, he could even be back in the UK. Hope he gets what he deserves though.


I haven't seen a mention of this on the news (UK), may have missed it of course, but i do know there is an all ports alert for him.
He would not stay free long in the UK, my guess would be he will be found in Indonesia or Cambodia.

----------


## Anteak

> I haven't seen a mention of this on the news (UK), may have missed it of course, but i do know there is an all ports alert for him. He would not stay free long in the UK, my guess would be he will be found in Indonesia or Cambodia.


It was one of the top featured stories on skynews.com all day today (monday).

----------


## zipperz

the other thread about our best friend<
Mike Tyson.. 'roids' seem as similar as meth
in as much as they can throw a baby off a 
bridge, perhaps Mr Aldhouse can say,
"well, at least i didnt throw my kid off a bridge...
yet"  No not yet, but it was on the cards.
if you invite violence into your heart in such a
happy place as Thailand, and I sit next to you on a 
BUS, I must make departure, and pray for the other 
passengers.This particular FVCK isnt unusual in this
nice space these days. ruined now by those types.
seems like you cannot even take a piss in peace.
AND I MEAN IT.. wake up.. this is nice space..
go look your own country..cunts like Mr Lee should 
have been taken care of well before this episode.
Would have in London/ Sydney/ Miami..
They say, "oh the guy is a case , 
I knew him one and half years"
Like saying,, I think its a World War Two Bomb, but....
It wont go off......more noodles?
Well.. if I saw anything that could harm  anyone, be it
a fucking bomb, or a nut case on 'roids'..
it must be defused, immediately. 
that, my friends is a failure.
There are many in Bangkok.. really heavy types.
They say "Bi Polar" at the trial.. but your mate is dead.
Friends, its time to love each other, not boxing in a urinal.
Fair play,but this was not fair play, we must
get better at loving each other. "hello how are you"

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> England breed them for the job, over centuries....look what they did to the Irish in the 1700, 1800 actually since Henry II 1171........


America is one f*cked nation with f*cked up people for sure, so why start bleeting about the Irish etc. etc. etc.

I notice you didn't mention the Slave Traders, KKK, Red Necks, Drug Addicts and the prisons that are over capacity in the great USA! 

Give it a rest and keep to the topic.... Mr. Lee may have killed the Yank but innocent until proven guilty and who knows maybe the Yank was spaced out on steroids and stabbed himself? 

But to be honest does anyone really give a shit?

----------


## sunsetter

^ not really, dont care much for the news, hope they catch him though, would be nice to see that happen

----------


## Nice Guy

> Surprise, surprise another loud mothed American causing problems, obviously had no respect for toilet etiquette.


The Brits in Patter and Bangkok are the worst expats I've seen.

But you brought up this topic, not anyone else.

The killer in the case (British) has a history or problems. 

More will come to light. 


Let me guess, you're British.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> 
> Surprise, surprise another loud mothed American causing problems, obviously had no respect for toilet etiquette.
> 
> 
> The Brits in Patter and Bangkok are the worst expats I've seen.
> 
> But you brought up this topic, not anyone else.
> ...


To be honest whether your British or American is NOT the point and yes I'm  :St George:  which for your information is not the same as Brittish!

This story has obviously inflamed the passions of some but until the whole story unfolds everbody should try to stay neutral where possible.

It doesn't matter whether he's English and it doesn' matter whether in your opinion the expat "Brits" as you refer to them are the worst behaved you have ever seen as I'm sure you're no authority about expat behaviour worldwide.

I don't know any more than what I've read about this story but I'm sure of one thing, the police in Phuket are as crooked and inept as anywhere else and I wouldn't trust them to get any details about this case right under any circumstances. 

If the guy gets arrested and if he has enough money for a guarrantee then he will walk for sure and he will never appear before a court in Thailand. The story will die a natural death and if neccessary the police will conveniently lose any evidence they have collected, if any?

Wait and see what happens.... and FUCK Britannia cos I love Thailand!  :bananaman:

----------


## Bobcock

> The Brits in Patter and Bangkok are the worst expats I've seen.


I wonder if that has anything to do with the fact that you can't understand what the others are saying?

I've been in Bangkok for years, I have rarely seen bad behaviour in terms of fighting, the worst two incidences were a group of South Africans and a lone New Zealander.

As for hearing people and disliking their comments, yes, I'd agree Brits can be the worst, but then if a group of Italians are sitting next to me, or Swedes, or Germans I wouldn't understand what they were saying, so I wouldn't be able to judge.

I've also heard plenty of obnoxious Americans, although they are at a disadvantage because you can usually easliy listen to any conversation involving them when they are in a bar, they don't have to be on the next table.

----------


## crazy dog

> I've also heard plenty of obnoxious Americans, although they are at a disadvantage because you can usually easliy listen to any conversation involving them when they are in a bar, they don't have to be on the next table.



Very true, why are they so often loud and arrogant know it alls ?

----------


## baby maker

> Originally Posted by baby maker
> 
> 
> England breed them for the job, over centuries....look what they did to the Irish in the 1700, 1800 actually since Henry II 1171........
> 
> 
> America is one f*cked nation with f*cked up people for sure, so why start bleeting about the Irish etc. etc. etc.
> 
> I notice you didn't mention the Slave Traders, KKK, Red Necks, Drug Addicts and the prisons that are over capacity in the great USA! 
> ...


 
Yep!!!!.....you people are popular the world over!!!
go out of your way to be popular!!!

*IS THAT YOU MR LEE.....*

call home, there a message, people want to give you.....  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bobcock

I don't necessarily think they are any more arrogant than the English or the Australians, but they most certainly are noticably louder in normal conversation.

I have a good American friend, nice guy not arrogant at all, but he talks in such an embarrassingly loud way. I don't like being in a bar with him, everyone knows exactly what we are talking about. I feel like telling him "I'm on the same table as you, no need to shout", but he'd be so offended so I don't bother, but I see him less and less because of it.

----------


## Bobcock

> If the guy gets arrested and if he has enough money for a guarrantee then he will walk for sure and he will never appear before a court in Thailand. The story will die a natural death and if neccessary the police will conveniently lose any evidence they have collected, if any?


Disagree, the system for the Thai's doesn't apply to foreigners unless they have 'real' money, which I suspect this guy does not.

I think they'll see bereaking him as a challenge.

----------


## Thaiguy

What's all the fuss about - sounds like an average friday/saturday night in Surfers Paradise?

----------


## sccrhound

> I don't necessarily think they are any more arrogant than the English or the Australians, but they most certainly are noticably louder in normal conversation.
> 
> I have a good American friend, nice guy not arrogant at all, but he talks in such an embarrassingly loud way. I don't like being in a bar with him, everyone knows exactly what we are talking about. I feel like telling him "I'm on the same table as you, no need to shout", but he'd be so offended so I don't bother, but I see him less and less because of it.


I'd have no problen saying hey dude dial it down a little. Thais don't like loud people. If he said so what, I would get up and say, well I don't want to be known as the ugly American...see you later.

----------


## sccrhound

> Originally Posted by baby maker
> 
> 
> England breed them for the job, over centuries....look what they did to the Irish in the 1700, 1800 actually since Henry II 1171........
> 
> 
> America is one f*cked nation with f*cked up people for sure, so why start bleeting about the Irish etc. etc. etc.
> 
> I notice you didn't mention the Slave Traders, KKK, Red Necks, Drug Addicts and the prisons that are over capacity in the great USA! 
> ...


Thai slaying: Brit, American drawn to kickboxing - World news - Asia-Pacific - msnbc.com

Red for the bold part

----------


## Bobcock

> 'd have no problen saying hey dude dial it down a little. Thais don't like loud people. If he said so what, I would get up and say, well I don't want to be known as the ugly American...see you later.


I'm a little more polite to good friends.

----------


## sccrhound

> Originally Posted by sccrhound
> 
> 'd have no problen saying hey dude dial it down a little. Thais don't like loud people. If he said so what, I would get up and say, well I don't want to be known as the ugly American...see you later.
> 
> 
> I'm a little more polite to good friends.


So instead of telling him the truth and most likely letting him know something that he may not understand or be aware of, you say you are spending less time with him because of it. That does not seem like you are a good friend.

----------


## English Noodles

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Poo and Pee
> ...


I agree that it's unlikely that he has got back to the UK, but if by chance he has, would the UK send him back to Thailand for trial? Thailand has the death penalty for murder, and the UK will not send anyone to any counrtry for trial if the chance of being sentanced to death exsists. :ourrules:

----------


## Nostradamus

> and the UK will not send anyone to any counrtry for trial if the chance of being sentanced to death exsists.


Good point. If he gets to the UK he is for all intents and purposes a free man.

If he gets out of Thailand it would be easy enough to get on a plane back to the UK, avoiding Thailand altogether. Say Cambodia>KL>Heathrow.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Phuket manhunt leader Colonel Vichid Intharasorn: An expat crime, so who pays?


*Phuket Net Closing on Kickbox Killer Suspect - Phuket Wan
*

*Phuket Net Closing on Kickbox Killer Suspect*

         By Chutima Sidasathian and Alan Morison    
Tuesday, August 17, 2010


              THE OFFICER in charge of the manhunt for Phuket's kickbox killer  believes the net is closing and his prey has limited options now.

''He has two choices,'' Colonel Vichid Intharasorn told _Phuketwan._ ''He can surrender to police. We would be happy to see him. Or he can hold out until we come for him. 

''There is no escape.''

The wanted man is Lee Aldhouse, 28, who is alleged to have stalked  former US Marine DaShawn Longfellow and knifed him to death at the  weekend in revenge for losing a bar fight on Phuket.

The headquarters for the murder hunt is the Chalong Police Station in southern Phuket, where Colonel Vichid is superintedent. 

Patrol officers from Chalong were called before dawn on Saturday to  break up the fight at the Freedom Bar in the nearby beach resort village  of Rawai. By the time they got there, the two men had disappeared.

Within the hour, the patrol officers were responding to an emergency  call after Mr Longfellow had been stabbed to death at his apartment at  Ya Nui Resort II, otherwise known as Paradise Beach, in a quiet area  south of Chalong. 

Three times a day in shifts, patrol officers set out in twos on  motorcycles all over Phuket - and every shift at every police station  this week is being briefed to be on the lookout for signs of the  suspected kickbox killer, or his Thai girlfriend. 

Officers have staked out Mr Aldhouse's premises at the Happy Home mansion block. But he is not expected to return anytime soon. 

''Police are just five minutes away from him anywhere around southern  Phuket,'' Colonel Vichid said. ''The whole of Phuket is covered by  patrols of officers on motorcycles.''

Mr Aldhouse and Mr Longfellow were both kickboxers. Mr Aldhouse has been  coming and going as a longstay visitor since 2008. His reputation as an  aggressive troublemaker has grown with each visit.

Many _muay thai_ camps have sprung up in the Rawai-Chalong district  over the past few years, and local expats fear some of them are  encouraging uncontrolled aggression. 

But the colonel disagrees. ''Thai boxing is a sport and for  self-defence,'' he said. ''It's true that many people are coming from  all over the world, including women. There is no increase in levels of  local violence. 

''We believe this case involves one out-of-control individual. _Muay thai_ is an honorable sport. This killing is personal.''

With a growing number of crimes committed by expats on the  generally-peaceful holiday island - American Ronald Fanelli killed a  naked bar hostess and stuffed her into a travel bag in June - Colonel  Vichid believes tighter controls are needed on expats on Phuket.

''America and Britain, for example, need to tell us whether the people  who come here are good or bad. We can't make decisions on the basis of  their passports and how they present at the airport.''

Colonel Vichid's posting before becoming superintendent at Chalong was  as an Immigration controller at Phuket International Airport for seven  years, so he has some idea of the difficulty in sorting good from bad. 

''After he is caught, this man will face the Thai judicial system,'' the  colonel said. ''If the Englishman is guilty of killing the American,  then Thailand has to pay the cost of keeping him in jail for a long  time, just because the murder took place here. 

''That does not seem right. We would like to send him back to serve his  sentence in his home country. But will his country want him back? 

''We would like to hear them say that they are prepared to take this accused man back.''

Based on his experience at Immigration, the colonel said that not enough  countries supplied holiday destinations like Phuket with blacklists of  their own criminals.

----------


## English Noodles

> With a growing number of crimes committed by expats on the generally-peaceful holiday island - American Ronald Fanelli killed a naked bar hostess and stuffed her into a travel bag in June - Colonel Vichid believes tighter controls are needed on expats on Phuket.  ''America and Britain, for example, need to tell us whether the people who come here are good or bad. We can't make decisions on the basis of their passports and how they present at the airport.''  Colonel Vichid's posting before becoming superintendent at Chalong was as an Immigration controller at Phuket International Airport for seven years, so he has some idea of the difficulty in sorting good from bad.





> Based on his experience at Immigration, the colonel said that not enough countries supplied holiday destinations like Phuket with blacklists of their own criminals.


I bet he knows about the plans to introduce a compulsory police check for non immigrant visas from next year.

----------


## dirtydog

> Officers have staked out Mr Aldhouse's premises at the Happy Home mansion block. But he is not expected to return anytime soon.


ssshhhhh, don't tell him  :Smile:

----------


## Nostradamus

> America and Britain, for example, need to tell us whether the people who come here are good or bad. We can't make decisions on the basis of their passports and how they present at the airport.


I think that proves beyond doubt that Thai police and immigration do not have access to British citizens personal information nor the national criminal records database.

----------


## Clogiron

> 'After he is caught, this man will face the Thai judicial system,'' the colonel said. ''If the Englishman is guilty of killing the American, then Thailand has to pay the cost of keeping him in jail for a long time, just because the murder took place here.  ''That does not seem right. We would like to send him back to serve his sentence in his home country. But will his country want him back?  ''We would like to hear them say that they are prepared to take this accused man back.''


I am sure Lee Aldhouse wished that this was the case also.

----------


## FarangRed

I was told this morning it took the police over 2 hours to arrive at the scene.

The police found out were he lived and broke into his house he had obviously fled but left his dog there, go on ask me what kind of dog he had?

Pit Bull

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by Bower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by English Noodles
> ...


Any body remember that case in Pattaya a few years ago how the Belgian guy allegedly stabbed his ex girlfriend and got out of the country and was never brought back to stand trial?

----------


## genghis61

> I was told this morning it took the police over 2 hours to arrive at the scene.
> 
> ...


If that 2hrs is correct - could be well onto the mainland by then, before they were stopping/searching vehicles at Sarasin Bridge. 220km to Ranong and a border crossing - though surely they'd know that know if his passport had been used.

----------


## Mid

*Phuket Kickbox Killing: Cam Shows 'Man in Black' With   Knife*
 Sert Tongdee and Chutima Sidasathian    
 Tuesday, August 17, 2010

 
_The man in black enters the Phuket 7-Eleven  store and demands a knife_
Photo by security camera footage

 
 
 
 
 
 Click a thumbnail to view more photographs
Photo Album Above: Warning, Graphic  Images

DRAMATIC footage from inside a 7-Eleven store on Phuket shows a man who  looks a lot like British kickboxer Lee Aldhouse obtaining a fruit knife.

Security camera video show the man entering the store at Rawai, in  southern Phuket, soon after a fistfight took place at the neighboring  Freedom Bar early on Saturday morning. 

Police allege that Mr Aldhouse took the knife to the apartment home of  the man who won the fistfight, former US Marine DaShawn Longfellow, and  stabbed him to death.

_Phuketwan_ has viewed the security camera footage from outside and  inside the Phuket 7-Eleven store. 

It shows a man in black shirt and shorts entering the store, shoeless.  Police say he demands a knife from the people behind the counter. 

The 7-Eleven staff are so shocked by his aggressiveness that one of them  throws a knife used in the preparation of food in the store over the  counter.

It lands on the floor, where the man in black stoops to pick it up. He  then leaves the store.

7-Eleven staff can be seen in the footage following him out the door.  One of them is already on a mobile telephone, alerting authorities to  the unusual theft. 

Later, Phuket police find a similar knife close to the apartment where  the stabbing took place. 

The mother of 23-year-old Longfellow told ABC News today that  she  thought local authorities on Phuket were not doing enough to find her  son's killer.

"The cops ain't doing nothing fast enough,'' Tammy Longfellow is quoted  as saying. ''They keep telling me they're closing in on him. Well how  long do you think you're going to close in on somebody to catch him?" 

 Her son served in Iraq and Afghanistan, where a roadside bomb exploded  under his truck, damaging his right arm and filling 80 percent of his  body with scrap metal, ABC News reports. Longfellow was awarded the  Purple Heart for his service. 

After her son finished in the Marines, Tammy Longfellow said from her  home in  Oklahoma, he ''decided he wanted to do more in life. So he  decided to become a Thai fighter and he decided to go to Thailand.''

Yesterday the man in charge of the Phuket-wide hunt for 28-year-old  Aldhouse and his Thai girlfriend, Colonel Vichid Intharasorn,  told _Phuketwan_  he was confident of an arrest soon.

phuketwan.com

----------


## hazz

[QUOTE=English Noodles;1529764][quote=Bower;1529522][quote=English Noodles;1529426]


> I agree that it's unlikely that he has got back to the UK, but if by chance he has, would the UK send him back to Thailand for trial? Thailand has the death penalty for murder, and the UK will not send anyone to any counrtry for trial if the chance of being sentanced to death exsists.


From what I have read in other cases of the UK extraditing to countries that use torture and/or the death penalty; if the country gives an undertaking not to torture or kill the accused person; the extradition can go ahead. The accused could then appeal to the courts saying that the country will break their undertaking, if the courts don't trust the country then the extradition will be stopped.

He best off hiding in cambodia, like all the others :mid:

----------


## Nostradamus

> He best off hiding in cambodia, like all the others


There's many more on the run in Pattaya alone than Cambodia.

I met one of Scotland Yard's ten most wanted in Bangkok too.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yesterday the man in charge of the Phuket-wide hunt for 28-year-old   Aldhouse and his Thai girlfriend, Colonel Vichid Intharasorn,  told _Phuketwan_  he was confident of an arrest soon.


Of course no way would Aldhouse think he would be safe hiding out with the g/f's family......

I wonder how long before the g/f reads about a reward and grasses him up?

----------


## Nostradamus

He's probably enjoying a few beers in Vientiane or Phnom Penh now, more's the pity.

----------


## Tokyo Rose

Nobody has mentioned what a cowardly person this Aldhouse character is.

Must be a fairly bitter pill to swallow.

A muay thai fighter gets his butt whipped in a bar scuffle and resorts to knife fighting.

I hope his inflated pride gets him through life in prison.

Poor, wretched human being.

----------


## teddy

He'll probably prosper in prison and continue to exploit the foreigners who don't have his fighting skills or attitude. 

I think a previous report mentioned the police had his passport. If true, not too easy crossing borders and catching flights. Have they thought of visiting the girlfriend's family in Issan?

----------


## Nostradamus

> I think a previous report mentioned the police had his passport.


A copy of his passport.

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by teddy
> 
>  I think a previous report mentioned the police had his passport.
> 
> 
> A copy of his passport.


Only copy they have

----------


## buriramboy

> I think a previous report mentioned the police had his passport. If true, not too easy crossing borders


You having a laugh, getting into Cambodia from Thailand without a passport would be a piece of piss, might have to dodge a few landmines though.

----------


## Lorenzo

being on the run for a week is do able, for many months will be very difficult

----------


## Drummondbkk

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> He best off hiding in cambodia, like all the others
> 
> 
> There's many more on the run in Pattaya alone than Cambodia.
> 
> I met one of Scotland Yard's ten most wanted in Bangkok too.


Did he announce it to you or did you know him anyway?

----------


## jandajoy

> Her son served in Iraq and Afghanistan, where a roadside bomb exploded under his truck, damaging his right arm and filling 80 percent of his body with scrap metal, ABC News reports.


I'm sure there's a logical explanation for this but i'm thick so I can't see it.


*"filling 80 percent of his body with scrap metal"*


How does that work then?

----------


## Nostradamus

> Did he announce it to you or did you know him anyway?


We've discussed this in person before Andrew. I met him while in a pub and later discovered the truth by accident when I came across his photo and the relevant information on the internet.

----------


## dirtydog

> "filling 80 percent of his body with scrap metal"


They call him THE METAL MAN, but just like the bionic man they rebuilt him.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Mid
> 
> Her son served in Iraq and Afghanistan, where a roadside bomb exploded under his truck, damaging his right arm and filling 80 percent of his body with scrap metal, ABC News reports.
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's a logical explanation for this but i'm thick so I can't see it.
> 
> 
> *"filling 80 percent of his body with scrap metal"*
> ...


What, you haven't seen Robocop?

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

i went up to visit the golden triangle last year and remember thinking that it looks fairly easy to cross the river into laos. it did`nt look that deep or flowing that fast? i`m probably well wrong,with all the countries trying to stop the drug smugglers etc...?

----------


## dirtydog

A friend of mine had to leave Thailand and he didn't have his passport, first he went to Burma but the Brit consulate there refused to issue him a passport, so he came back to Thailand, he then went to Malaysia and has never come back to Thailand.

----------


## teddy

> A friend of mine had to leave Thailand and he didn't have his passport, first he went to Burma but the Brit consulate there refused to issue him a passport, so he came back to Thailand, he then went to Malaysia and has never come back to Thailand.


Eaten by tigers in the Cameroon Highlands?

----------


## Nostradamus

> he then went to Malaysia and has never come back to Thailand.


Got a new passport in Malaysia?

----------


## Mordechai

Lost a lot of muscle bulk since he came to Thailand. In the 2006 fight
he was massive.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Probably quit using the steroids he was pumping when he was a bouncer in Spain.

----------


## English Noodles

I been told that he's not from Manchester. He's supposedly from Birmingham.

----------


## Nostradamus

> Probably quit using the steroids he was pumping when he was a bouncer in Spain.


Unlikely considering they are more easily obtainable and cheaper in Thailand.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^True. But you're a lot less mobile and flexible when you're that pumped up, and you're slower. Bulk is fine for a bouncer, but less so for kick boxing.

----------


## English Noodles

Will be funny to see how much he shrinks after a year of the diet in a Thai prison. :Smile:

----------


## Mordechai

> ^True. But you're a lot less mobile and flexible when you're that pumped up, and you're slower. Bulk is fine for a bouncer, but less so for kick boxing.


Bulk is sometimes ok but probably not that much. I was looking at his fight 
in 2006, looked like Mike Zambidis, albeit slower with poor technique.

----------


## Nostradamus

Any updates in this case?

----------


## FarangRed

None, I live around here, some say he's still here others say he's gone to Cambodia who knows

----------


## Cujo

He's probably in the jungle, gone rambo.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> He's probably in the jungle, gone rambo.


Naaah, gone Moaty.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Dug
> 
> 
> He's probably in the jungle, gone rambo.
> 
> 
> Naaah, gone Moaty.


What, blew his brains out with a shotgun? Hope so.

----------


## Mid

*Phuket Manhunt: Wanted Posters Target Kickboxer*
Chutima Sidasathian and Alan Morison    
Thursday, August 19, 2010

 
_The 'Wanted' poster with Thai-language wording  seeks Lee Aldhouse_
Photo by phuketwan.com

  PHUKET police are circulating 'Wanted' posters for English  professional kickboxer Lee Aldhouse as the hunt for the alleged killer  of former American Marine DaShawn Longfellow enters its fifth day today.  

With intense checks on expats leaving Phuket through the airport or by  road, the officer leading the manhunt continues to believe that  Aldhouse, 28, is still a fugitive somewhere on Phuket. 

Colonel Vichid Intharasorn is confident that police will arrest  Aldhouse. He is alleged to have stalked the 23-year-old Purple Heart  award veteran of missions in Iraq and Afghanistan and knifed him to  death before dawn on Saturday in revenge for losing a bar fight on  Phuket. 

Western fugitives in murder hunts are rare on Phuket. But over the past  few weeks, there have been two. Back in June, former American Navy  officer Ronald Fanelli knifed to death a hostess from Sweethearts Bar  and stuffed her naked body into a travel bag that he dumped beside an  isolated road. 

Fanelli failed to escape from Phuket but he did elude police for four  weeks and a day. That case was different, however, because the identity  of the suspected killer was unknown and police had few clues. 

When caught, Fanelli admitted the killing but described it as a  ''horrible, horrible accident.''

Wanted posters carrying a _Phuketwan_ photograph of Lee Aldhouse,  taken in April, are now being distributed across Phuket and in  neighboring provinces. US embassy officials are understood to be taking a  keen interest in the case. 

Longfellow continues to be missed by family and friends. Daniel Lenel, a  high school wrestling teammate, said he hadn't seen Longfellow in a few  years, but remembers ''a smile that could light up any room.''

He was known simply as "Deeds'' to the Marines who served with him,  according to newsok.com.

Matt Gronbach, a Marine who called Longfellow "a great mentor to me and a  (superior) machine-gunner'' in Afghanistan, explained: ''He got the  nickname Deeds off the movie 'Mr Deeds' because Adam Sandler's first  name in the movie was Longfellow and his last Deeds.'' 

Close friend Kelly Cochran said her husband, Beaux, and Longfellow  served four years together with the 2nd Battalion, 7th Marines. She  described Longfellow as "a happy guy, carefree and full of laughter.''

_Phuketwan_ has posted dramatic footage of a man who looks like Lee  Aldhouse obtaining two knives from a 7-Eleven store shortly before Mr  Longfellow was stabbed to death. View the footage at 



phuketwan.com

----------


## Agent_Smith

^I'm guessing that was his girlfriend waiting at the door for him and it also appears the other farang may have been with him too.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^And both appeared to be trying to stop him to me, or at least slow him down.

----------


## jandajoy

certainly looks drunk.

An accomplice ?

----------


## jandajoy

Outside the 7/11

----------


## FarangRed

^the video above he is going back towards the Freedom bar maybe 100 yards away, but what are the staff doing outside the shop? for there own safety stay inside.

I'll listen later on the headphones see if I can hear what they saying

----------


## teddy

The shit had his arse kicked fair and square by the American and then he runs off to get a knife so that he can stab him. I think there is no better definition of 'wanker' than this.

----------


## Clogiron

The Soundtrack does not match the Video

----------


## FarangRed

He didn't do it then, the resort is a fair way from there and in the opposite direction he has had to use a motorbike so was his g/f with him at the time

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Pretty much locks in 'premeditated murder' rather than 'crime of passion'. On video. Looks like one, or two, guys he knew followed him to the 7/11 from the bar, and that the GF saw him pick up the knife from the floor and tried to grab his arm and stop him on the way out the door. He then heads back towards the bar and drives off on his bike, with or without the GF, to seek vengeance.

----------


## FarangRed

> The shit had his arse kicked fair and square by the American and then he runs off to get a knife so that he can stab him. I think there is no better definition of 'wanker' than this.


He didn't really get the shit kicked out of it by all accounts just became a free for all in the bar

----------


## Mordechai

> The shit had his arse kicked fair and square by the American and then he runs off to get a knife so that he can stab him. I think there is no better definition of 'wanker' than this.


Been in Thailand too long, many fights here end up like this.

----------


## pickel

> The Soundtrack does not match the Video


The CCTV video has no sound, what you are hearing is sounds made at the time phuketwan is filming the tv when reviewing the footage.

----------


## Clogiron

Bollox

Its out of Synch   you can hear the "Bing Bong" Door chimes and the "Sawade Ka" greeting customers etc.

Do you really think that  phuketwan would make a VDO of the actual tape in the 7-11 store (in the store not back room where equipment is kept) and have perfect focus on the monitor.

----------


## pickel

> Bollox  Its out of Synch you can hear the "Bing Bong" Door chimes and the "Sawade Ka" greeting customers etc.  Do you really think that phuketwan would make a VDO of the actual tape in the 7-11 store (in the store not back room where equipment is kept) and have perfect focus on the monitor.


It is obviously a tv that is being filmed. Do you really think 7-11 would hand over the tape to phuketwan to make a copy? The bing bongs and sawadee ka's are in the background while they film the tv. C'mon, it is really, really obvious that is what they did. You can even see them zoom out and in slightly and see the frame of the tv.

----------


## dirtydog

The monitor is being filmed, at the beginning you can here a man talking about the guy in black, later in the video you hear the sounds of the 7/11 staff welcoming customers, none of that is soundtrack to the original cctv.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

Errrrrrrrrr this is all getting a bit technical I think?

A quick quote from the Kuran if I may... http://www.kuran.gen.tr/

"A fruitcase with a fruit knife is dangerous with or without martial arts training!"

----------


## Nostradamus

They haven't got him yet?

I heard he was staying in the Rose in Phnom Penh.

----------


## socal

> They haven't got him yet?
> 
> I heard he was staying in the Rose in Phnom Penh.


Get this 

Via the Youtube comment section

"US marine corps are collecting money to donate to his fellow prisoners once he gets arrested, to make each day of his stay﻿ in Bangkok Hilton especially memorable."

That is an idea I never thought of..... Pay other prisoners to make the guys life hell. Now that is justice, I am guessing it has been done before.

----------


## English Noodles

> Pretty much locks in 'premeditated murder' rather than 'crime of passion'. On video. Looks like one, or two, guys he knew followed him to the 7/11 from the bar, and that the GF saw him pick up the knife from the floor and tried to grab his arm and stop him on the way out the door. He then heads back towards the bar and drives off on his bike, with or without the GF, to seek vengeance.


I would go along with that.



> He didn't really get the shit kicked out of it by all accounts just became a free for all in the bar


I heard that the English guy tried to stroke the American guys cock when they were in the toilets together. The American spurned Mr Lees advances and gave him a good slapping.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> Pretty much locks in 'premeditated murder' rather than 'crime of passion'. On video. Looks like one, or two, guys he knew followed him to the 7/11 from the bar, and that the GF saw him pick up the knife from the floor and tried to grab his arm and stop him on the way out the door. He then heads back towards the bar and drives off on his bike, with or without the GF, to seek vengeance.
> 
> 
> I would go along with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a traditional thing for English guys, strocking each others cocks in the crapper, it starts at school.

----------


## nidhogg

> Get this 
> 
> Via the Youtube comment section
> 
> "US marine corps are collecting money to donate to his fellow prisoners once he gets arrested, to make each day of his stay﻿ in Bangkok Hilton especially memorable."
> 
> That is an idea I never thought of..... Pay other prisoners to make the guys life hell. Now that is justice, I am guessing it has been done before.


No.  Thats revenge, not justice.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
>  
> Get this 
> 
> Via the Youtube comment section
> 
> "US marine corps are collecting money to donate to his fellow prisoners once he gets arrested, to make each day of his stay﻿ in Bangkok Hilton especially memorable."
> ...


It may be revenge but having a whip round for him's a GREAT idea.

The only problem I can see... is the have to catch him first!

----------


## Mid

*Phuket Farewells DaShawn Longfellow on Final Journey*
Alan Morison and Chutima Sidasathian    
Friday, August 20, 2010

 
_Dashawn Longfellow's body leaves Vachira  Hospital on Phuket for home_
Photo by phuketwan.com

 DASHAWN Longfellow is going home.  The US Marine veteran's body was  loaded onto the back of a pickup today for the trip to Phuket's airport  and a connecting flight from Bangkok to the US.

The 23-year-old Purple Heart holder survived assignments to wars in  Afghanistan and Iraq only to fall victim to a cowardly attack on a  tropical holiday island. 

On a grey Phuket afternoon, his Thai girlfriend gathered his belongings  at the apartment where he was savagely knifed and stowed them into a  black travel bag. 

Tomorrow it will be a week since the hunt began for Englishman Lee  Aldhouse, 28. Phuket police believe Aldhouse, known for his aggressive  behavior, stalked Longfellow and stabbed him to death over a fight with  the big former Marine that Aldhouse started, and lost, before dawn last  Saturday.

Phuket police remain confident that Aldhouse will be captured soon.  While Longfellow has been described by family and friends as a lovable  teddy bear of a man, the dossier on Aldhouse is less kind. 

Officers say that a couple of months ago, he beat up his Thai  girlfriend, Fang, putting her in hospital for a week with three broken  ribs. He did not visit her often, they say. 

One officer, Nikom Jeeenyean, remembers Aldhouse from an encounter back  in April. Aldhouse, stripped to the waist and injured, came to Chalong  police station, in the south of the island, seeking an official document  so that he could claim insurance after a hit-run incident in which he  was knocked from his motorcycle. 

Aldhouse said he had forgotten his passport and, for some  as-yet-unexplained reason, claimed that he was American. 

Some sources say Aldhouse has been coming to Phuket since 2006 but  police say official records trace his first visit to the island to 2008.

Officers visited Aldhouse's 12,000 baht a month rented house this week  and took away a pair of jeans and a pair of boxing shorts, for reasons  that have yet to be explained. 

Back  in his home city of Birmingham, England, the local newspaper  quoted a source as saying that Aldhouse may have been a pupil at  Cockshut Hill secondary school in Yardley before being expelled. 

''He trained as a Muay Thai fighter and competed on the club boxing  circuit in Phuket, but a number of gyms asked him to leave amid concerns  of aggressive behavior,'' said the report in the Birmingham Mail.

Across the Atlantic, Mr Longfellow's mother, Tammy, told an Oklahoma  news blog that her son was a gentle giant. 

''He fought since the day he was born,'' she said. ''He was three months  premature and he made it through it. He struggled in school, he made it  through it. 

''He went to the Marines, two wars and he made it through it.  He goes  over there to do something that he loves and gets killed for something  stupid.''

_Phuketwan_ has posted dramatic footage of a man who looks like Lee  Aldhouse obtaining two knives from a 7-Eleven store shortly before Mr  Longfellow was stabbed to death. View the footage at 



CNN coverage with _Phuketwan_ can be viewed at:
American allegedly killed by British kickboxer after Thai bar brawl - CNN.com

phuketwan.com

----------


## The Bold Rodney

And he (Aldhouse) looks like such a clean cut individual, I wonder where it all went wrong?  :Confused: 

Personally I blame it on the teachers who expelled him from school at an early age or maybe he had a deprived childhood or his dummy was too hard? 

Obvioulsly a simple case of early childhood trauma, absolutely  nothing to do with him being an undiagnosed f*cking phycopathatic fruitcake!

Get the in the professional shrinks, behavioural experts, hand wringers, evangelists, etc. etc. etc.  They'll soon get to the bottom of it and finally of course get him a cushy number in some phyco ward, coulour TV, Gym, Swimming Pool, then release him quickly as being pronounced sane and safe to mix with the general public again. (That's true UK style justice not revenge)

Lets face it there's always an excuse for disgusting behaviour and its never the individuals fault especially if its a UK style diagnosis!

----------


## aging one

> And he (Aldhouse) looks like such a clean cut individual, I wonder where it all went wrong? 
> 
> Personally I blame it on the teachers who expelled him from school at an early age or maybe he had a deprived childhood or his dummy was too hard? 
> 
> Obvioulsly a simple case of early childhood trauma, absolutely  nothing to do with him being an undiagnosed f*cking phycopathatic fruitcake!
> 
> Get the in the professional shrinks, behavioural experts, hand wringers, evangelists, etc. etc. etc.  They'll soon get to the bottom of it and finally of course get him a cushy number in some phyco ward, coulour TV, Gym, Swimming Pool, then release him quickly as being pronounced sane and safe to mix with the general public again. (That's true UK style justice not revenge)
> 
> Lets face it there's always an excuse for disgusting behaviour and its never the individuals fault especially if its a UK style diagnosis!



He is going to a prison here or be shot. What are you on about?

----------


## The Bold Rodney

He is going to a prison here or be shot. What are you on about?[/quote]

You know that for sure do you? 

Maybe that is if he's still in Thaialnd and he's caught I haven't read anything that proves that 100% to date, have you?

My post was written tongue in cheek that even the a brainless minded moron should have easily understood!

Apparently there appears to be one brainless minded moron out there that can't!  :bananaman:

----------


## zipperz

generally. i would have thought "Pattaya" but its a Big iSLAND
that slop out..even years ago. Koh Samui, same . the silly ones
on Koh Phan gone..Rapes, everyday, more mushrooms babe.
This violence, of this fellow Aldhouse, is just a mirror of Thai.
I really sorry to say that..Go look the beaches, dont go with
ya girlfriend , or ya wife.. Little rasta  concerns..
 And all their mates..
Pasting it up.. little fuckers... trying it on,, little fuckers..
So many of the little bits of shit..no more than 16/17,yo
 in gangs...want to see them..Hair do,I got my mates, 
Moto cye..chrome...
To the thread...
Yes.. if he is out of this country...I hope he is dead.
Always..some one bigger than you mother fucker.
I hope they get the [at][at][at][at],,Soon...Diablo...

----------


## billy the kid

if he's made it to cambodia then he's probably safe.
but aff to pay a few bribes, 
interesting to see how much effort goes into finding him.

----------


## zipperz

Perhaps that was rather strong about the little fellows in gangs.
Gutless little peoples? Never one out,, little fellows, big gobs,
need ya friend to back up ya gob.. about right..
No thats no Mr Aldhouse... thats a Thai.. LOS...
PATTAYA every day now...
Dont trust my words,, go look yourselves...CHICAGO..
usually in UK these Frankies would get up early, off 
to the PUB  for a few...go bash a few people, and back
to the PUB for a "top Hat" fella reconnaissance.
That is Mr Aldhouse..     Not all..But admit it... there is
quite a lot of fucked up UK people in the world..
Hey I love the nice ones.. Brilliant.. But the other types 
are exactly.. get a knife.. not for me gov....That is
Britannia.. rules the fucking waves, Pattaya, Phuket, 
Koh fucking where ever..Koh Doot. doi...Personally
I hope that they get over it and just enjoy themselves,
for a change...
Its not that difficult....Yes.. I know why the glib [at][at][at][at] knifed the
American... seen them all before..
All the same? 
no.. met a nice lady once..

----------


## zipperz

i so happy it wasnt over a game of backgammon,
because, i dont think that in my travels, i have
ever met, a true SAXON,(pure form) not diluted,
that can actually count..Bashed him and her, and the
baby, she, her sister, give her a kicking.. hey..
thats three......I only bashed three Your Honor....
So..how is Mr Aldouse guilty if he is English..
Carnt see Mr Aldouse doing a dance.
But I think, Mr Longfellows friends have brought some 
oxy/acetylene bottles to keep the cunts feet warm.
As you have stated.. "Do a Moaty"..
I bet he is a really bad shot this [at][at][at][at]..

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Perhaps that was rather strong about the little fellows in gangs.
> Gutless little peoples? Never one out,, little fellows, big gobs,
> need ya friend to back up ya gob.. about right..
> No thats no Mr Aldhouse... thats a Thai.. LOS...
> PATTAYA every day now...
> Dont trust my words,, go look yourselves...CHICAGO..
> usually in UK these Frankies would get up early, off 
> to the PUB  for a few...go bash a few people, and back
> to the PUB for a "top Hat" fella reconnaissance.
> ...


My God a somewhat gracious American how refreshing to read what you wrote.

And Thais have always fought in numbers from what I have seen and recall, never one on one for sure.

I'll agree with some of what you wrote but....not all because its out of date and the following is certainly incorrect...

*"But admit it... there is quite a lot of fucked up UK people in the world.."*

Have you counted them, met them all personally? 

I have news for you there are no more fucked up UK people about than any other race or creed, but when you socialise in areas the have bar girls, easy sex, alchohol and drugs you're not going to meet Mary Poppings (she was a film character in case you don't know) you're going to meet the dregs of society!

As far as numbers are concerned Americans do not travel as much as people in the UK, don't take my word for it check it out and read how many Americans don't even own a passport! and I undetstand the reasons behind that.

But, your crime rate, drug problems, murders and gratuitous violence per capita is one of the highest or the highest in the world. Your prisons are full to bursitng point, you lock up more people for longer than anywhere else in the world and still can't solve your social issues. 

For you to talk about having a few beers is the pub and going out and bashing people is a joke when you compare it to the gang violence of the crypts and the bloods not to mention other up and coming more violent gangs in the USA.

So thank God that the Americans don't travel like the rest of the Western world otherwise I'm sure that as far as violence and bad behaviour's concerned it would be far worse if they did! 

And if the did travel and much the saying "YOU AIN'T SEEN NOTHING YET" would most certainly come into play.

----------


## FarangRed

That it it's all over now he's long gone but even the yank was being a prick in the bar that night, I was in a bar a couple of months ago and it was early 6pm he came in with a couple of guys I can do this and I can do that look how strong I am, we paid our bin and fuking went fuking knob head

----------


## Agent_Smith

> But, your crime rate, drug problems, murders and gratuitous violence per capita is one of the highest or the highest in the world


Uh, nope.

 


 The U.S. has a violence rate of 466 crimes per 100,000 residents, Canada 935, Australia 92 and South Africa 1,609.  

Read more: The most violent country in Europe: Britain is also worse than South Africa and U.S. | Mail Online

----------


## The Bold Rodney

Tell the whole story not just the parts that suit your arguement!

But criminologists say crime figures can be affected by many factors, including different criminal justice systems and differences in how crime is reported and measured. 
 New Home Secretary Alan Johnson is to make his first major speech on crime today 

In Britain, an affray is considered a violent crime, while in other countries it will only be logged if a person is physically injured. 
There are also degrees of violence. While the UK ranks above South Africa for all violent crime, South Africans suffer more than 20,000 murders each year - compared with Britain's 921 in 2007. 

"There are lies, damn lies and statistics" after that comes Political Spin and Captital which I think you will agree is usually plain lies!

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney
> 
> But, your crime rate, drug problems, murders and gratuitous violence per capita is one of the highest or the highest in the world
> 
> 
> Uh, nope.
> 
>  
> 
> ...


Ohhhh and I forgot to add this, please accept my appologies...

*But Police Minister David Hanson said: 'These figures are misleading. 
Levels of police recorded crime statistics from different countries are simply not comparable since they are affected by many factors, for example the recording of violent crime in other countries may not include behaviour that we would categorise as violent crime. 
*
*Read more:* *http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1196941/The-violent-country-Europe-Britain-worse-South-Africa-U-S.html#ixzz0x9SXk5SJ*

----------


## Agent_Smith

No mention of the US in that.  

I still believe your point about the US having the highest or one of the highest crime rates in the world is fallacious.  Fuck it's lower than _Canada_, of all places.

----------


## jandajoy

Ahhh..................

The Daily Mail.

Font of all wisdom, truth and independent down to earth, honest reporting.

Allegedly....................



 :mid:

----------


## FarangRed

upto tonight nothing, now 8-23pm what can i do?

----------


## Bogon

Not picking bones Agent Smith but uh, yeah.
From 2008.........

New figures showing that US incarceration rates are climbing even  higher, with racial minorities greatly overrepresented in prisons and  jails, highlight the need to adopt alternative criminal justice  policies, Human Rights Watch said today.
 Statistics released today by the Bureau of Justice Statistics, a  branch of the US Department of Justice, show that as of June 30, 2007,  approximately 2.3 million persons were incarcerated in US prisons and jails,  an all-time high. This represents an incarceration rate of 762 per  100,000 US residents, the highest such rate in the world. By contrast,  the United Kingdom’s incarceration rate is 152 per 100,000 residents;  the rate in Canada is 108; and in France it is 91.


Nice quote here...............


The  new incarceration figures confirm the United States as the world’s  leading jailer. Americans should ask why the US locks up so many more  people than do *Canada*, *Britain*, and other democracies.



David Fathi, US Program director



Source-http://www.hrw.org/en/news/2008/06/05/us-prison-numbers-hit-new-high

Back to the OP eh?
Is the guy still on the run?

----------


## Rural Surin

Ah, yes. The "Civilised" World.....

----------


## Jools

It's those damned Englishmen and their innate propensity for violence. :Smile:

----------


## tugboat

gentlemen can we stop bickering about whose country has the highest crime rate and whose home country is better than anybody elses and join forces and our collective wit   to track this arsehole down.For what it is worth i have emailed the rose in phnom phen and asked them if they have such a guest-no reply as yet but if we all tried various tricks  could we not help to  get this criminal behind bars?

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> gentlemen can we stop bickering about whose country has the highest crime rate and whose home country is better than anybody elses and join forces and our collective wit   to track this arsehole down.For what it is worth i have emailed the rose in phnom phen and asked them if they have such a guest-no reply as yet but if we all tried various tricks  could we not help to  get this criminal behind bars?


Ok agreed to more sniping at the cock sucking, illiterate yanks on this board.

Now back to the subject....

The Thai police have everythng in hand and expect to catch him soon so sit back and relax but don't hold your breath waiting!

Put yourself in the fruitcakes shoes, you've stabbed a guy on a small Island where you're reasonable well known for many reasons.... so you do what?

Stay around or head for a foreign country and get there as quick as you can?

I think the latter and I'd head for the nearest border, preferably where I could blend in with a large English speaking expat community.

Forget about him running out of money nobody knows that for sure an he's gonna run for the border as fast as he can get there, the question is which border?

I know where I'd head..so over to you Inspector Cluso...

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
>  
> Get this 
> 
> Via the Youtube comment section
> 
> "US marine corps are collecting money to donate to his fellow prisoners once he gets arrested, to make each day of his stay﻿ in Bangkok Hilton especially memorable."
> ...


same same in my books.

----------


## Bogon

> over to you Inspector Cluso...


You called?
I reckon the dude is still on the island. My reasoning is that being a muay-thai fighter he is not well paid. He rides a scooter (would have a motor if he had the funds). There are only 3 ways to escape (Bridge, boat and plane) that are well covered plus he fucked off sharpish with no provisions from his room with his missus in tow.
Using my skills of observation I think that he is skint without many mates (being a wanker) outside of Phuket willing to take him in. My betting is that he is sitting in one of his girlfriend's mates room bricking his pants thinking how much of a hole he is in.
The rewards will start to appear or time eventually runs out and he decides to try to make a run for it off the island.
He will either be grassed up for the money by a Thai, will be caught trying to escape the island or will be found living rough in a jungle or under a boat once the money has all gone and the missus or her mate can't be arsed to protect his arse anymore.
My other therory is that he did escape to the girlfriend's village in Nakhon Nowhere but once a local farang gets hold of a 2 week old Bangkok Post or finally achieves an internet connection and they will see the news and turn him in by anonomouse (sp?) phone call.
Think I've covererd most of the bases there?

----------


## The Bold Rodney

Yep, I wouldn't disagree withanything you've said...in your post!

The point I was making was what I would have done...he may have had a credit card or he may have had access to funds of some kind.

There's no doubt if he's around he'll be shopped for sure and the reward is out already, not many Thai women wil stick around when the cash runs out and by that I mean the sort of Thai lady who has a relationship with a guy like him.

----------


## dirtydog

Didn't he have his bike at the time of the killing? He's long gone from Phuket.

----------


## socal

> generally. i would have thought "Pattaya" but its a Big iSLAND
> that slop out..even years ago. Koh Samui, same . the silly ones
> on Koh Phan gone..Rapes, everyday, more mushrooms babe.
> This violence, of this fellow Aldhouse, is just a mirror of Thai.
> I really sorry to say that..Go look the beaches, dont go with
> ya girlfriend , or ya wife.. Little rasta  concerns..
>  And all their mates..
> Pasting it up.. little fuckers... trying it on,, little fuckers..
> So many of the little bits of shit..no more than 16/17,yo
> ...


2 farangs fight and kill each other in this story an another one was charged with murder just the other day but you  still try and take another shot at Thailand.

Like any other place, Thailand has its share of violent crime so shut up with the bullshit. I was a victim of crime in my one month tour across east and west Europe more then the 5 times I have came to Thailand.

----------


## Bogon

> Didn't he have his bike at the time of the killing? He's long gone from Phuket.


Bit of a way to the bridge on a Honda Wave at 4am in the morning with murder on your mind and the old bill on the look out for you.

----------


## tugboat

ok does anyone know if has done visa runs before isnt that a likely place to head?

----------


## dirtydog

Doubt if they even knew about the dead at 4am let alone closing bridges etc, as for the drive, are you gay or just a woman? I done Pattaya to Penang on a 125cc in a single day.

----------


## English Noodles

He's long gone.

----------


## Bogon

> Doubt if they even knew about the dead at 4am let alone closing bridges etc, as for the drive, are you gay or just a woman? I done Pattaya to Penang on a 125cc in a single day.


Would argue the point but knowing the hour and your well known drinking habits I don't fancy getting banned tonight! :Smile:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

I think so, Phuket isn't that big so if I were him I'd have been off the Island pronto.

The question is to where?

Without knowing his background and connections albeit family or whatever its just a guessing game! Assuming his connections aren't that good then its possible to assume the following...

Head South and there are several reasons for that, Malaysia close, Issan long trip up a single highway so very easy to be picked up, change of clothes and a haircut and we look the same to Thais as they do to us pretty much "none descript" add to that...not difficult to cross the border plus many English speaking natives when you get there and a large expat community (the last one could be a disadvantage).

Its going to interesting to see where he surfaces, in the all pure guesswork.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Its going to interesting to see where he surfaces.


Only to those that seem to interested in non-important everyday trivialities.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

Its a general topic on this board and as such open to general discusiion, just take a look at the number of posts.

If you're not interested in "non-important everyday trivialities" and have nothing to discuss its simple...go fuck yourself.

----------


## Rural Surin

> ...go fuck yourself.


Impossible. Even on my best days. :Smile:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney
> 
> 
> ...go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> Impossible. Even on my best days.


At least you have a good sense of humour, sorry about me being tetchy I'm still struggling with the concept of the Universe here! :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

When are we gonna hear of this guy being found? If he's being hidden by a friend then that friend is very stupid.

----------


## tugboat

anybody recognise the falang with aldhouse outside 7-11? and what about the falang with sticky out ears in one of the photos with camera in hand standing in corner of boxing ring -sorry cannot do myself as new to computers

----------


## The Bold Rodney

Yeah...I think his nicknames Plug!

----------


## FarangRed

> I think so, Phuket isn't that big so if I were him I'd have been off the Island pronto.
> 
> The question is to where?
> 
> Without knowing his background and connections albeit family or whatever its just a guessing game! Assuming his connections aren't that good then its possible to assume the following...
> 
> Head South and there are several reasons for that, Malaysia close, Issan long trip up a single highway so very easy to be picked up, change of clothes and a haircut and we look the same to Thais as they do to us pretty much "none descript" add to that...not difficult to cross the border plus many English speaking natives when you get there and a large expat community (the last one could be a disadvantage).
> 
> Its going to interesting to see where he surfaces, in the all pure guesswork.


Langkawi is a possibility by boat from Chalong

----------


## Tokyo Rose

The slippery little murderer won't get away.

Seems his notorious little temper finally caught up with him.

We can only hope he tries to pull another _tough guy_ on the policemen that apprehend him and they fire a few warning shots into his forehead.

 ::chitown::

----------


## tugboat

i will be thoroughly pleased when this person gets his comeuppance.there is a lot of interest from many quarters on this one and i for one will not let this slip into oblivion until he is either shot or jailed -i dont mind to be honest which way.People like that ahve spolied holidays of mine previously and will enjoy seeing him punished

----------


## dirtydog

^Damn, how many times have you been stabbed to death whilst on holiday  :Smile:

----------


## FarangRed

maybe he went to Baghdad for his last holidays

----------


## teddy

> ... if I were him I'd have been off the Island pronto...


I thought it was spelled Phuket

----------


## Mid

* Birmingham kickboxer murder suspect could be in Laos* 
Ben Goldby  
 Aug 21 2010              

 A MIDLAND kickboxer suspected of murdering a US marine in Thailand  may be on the run in Laos, it was claimed last night.

Lee Aldhouse, 28, allegedly stabbed DaShawn Longfellow to death in  the early hours of last Saturday following a bar fight on the paradise  holiday isle of Phuket.

 
_The Birmingham fighter has reportedly fled his home on the Thai  island._

And a source close to the investigation says he may now be living in  Laos or Malaysia, hiding among tourists.

“He’ll probably be somewhere on the backpacker trail.

“He’s a very well built white man, so he would stand out like a sore  thumb anywhere else,” the source said.

“The police are not any closer to catching him at this stage.

“They have focussed all their attention on Phuket, but he is almost  certainly gone.”

Aldhouse, whose ring nickname was Pitbull, moved to Thailand in  2006.

He had reportedly been part of the Thai boxing circuit until a year  ago.

He reportedly picked a fight with decorated Afghan war veteran  Longfellow at a pub, where the American was having drinks with a Thai  girlfriend. 

The unemployed Brummie was a regular at the bar.

He was said to have been known for “getting drunk and picking fights  and bragging that he’s invincible”.

The bar fight was broken up, but cops say Aldhouse followed  kickboxing fan Longfellow back to his hotel, where he was stabbed in the  chest.

The source claimed: “Aldhouse got involved in a similar incident two  years ago.

sundaymercury.net

----------


## Bobcock

> and i for one will not let this slip into oblivion


He'll shit himself when he finds out....

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Originally Posted by tugboat
> 
> and i for one will not let this slip into oblivion
> 
> 
> He'll shit himself when he finds out....


Only because he'll be laughing so hard!

----------


## jojo333

> i will be thoroughly pleased when this person gets his comeuppance.there is a lot of interest from many quarters on this one and i for one will not let this slip into oblivion until he is either shot or jailed -i dont mind to be honest which way.People like that ahve spolied holidays of mine previously and will enjoy seeing him punished


 
He will be shitting himself if he reads this post, .........way to go tugboat

----------


## FarangRed

He's long gone that's over a week now

----------


## Davis Knowlton

They nabbed the Yank bar girl killer there after more than a month. Not the same circumstances, but who knows?

----------


## Poo and Pee

He sounds dodgy, so it's possible he already posessed a fake passport and was on a plane a couple of hours after the incident - then again , he would be on airport CCTV which you would presume would be checked - as would all border checkpoints. 

As mentioned, he may have made to Laos or somwhere, but with little money, a fake passport would be hard to get so he would be stuck there unable to work etc. 

That leaves Phuket or elsewhere in Thailand. 

Unless he managed to fly out before the alarm was raised for him (which I doubt) his days are numbered any way you look at it..

With his ex army buddies throwing in money to get him bashed in prison. I really wouldn't like to be in this guys shoes. 

He'll probably take he gutless way out and lop himself if they are close to catching him.

----------


## Nostradamus

> as would all border checkpoints.


Not all border checkpoints have cameras nor are all computerised. 

If he has escaped out of the country, don't expect the Police to announce it as it would be a massive loss of face for them.

----------


## nidhogg

Breaking reports that Alderhouse has been arrested - at a UK airport.....

----------


## nidhogg

....in UK....

Phuket NEWS: Phuket murder suspect Lee Aldhouse arrested at UK ai

*Phuket murder suspect Lee Aldhouse arrested at UK airport*

----------


## StrontiumDog

*Friday,  August 27,  2010*

*Phuket murder suspect Lee Aldhouse arrested at UK airport*


  *

Fugitive murder suspect Lee Aldhouse, now in custody in UK.

*   PHUKET: Fugitive murder suspect Lee Aldhouse has been detained by airport authorities while trying to enter the UK, the _Gazette_ has learned.

Lt  Col Anukul Nuket, investigating officer in the case, confirmed that  Chalong Police received the news from British officials yesterday.

Chalong  Police are now compiling evidence to try and have Mr Aldhouse  extradited to Thailand to be charged for the stabbing murder of  23-year-old American Dashawn Longfellow in Rawai on August 14.

Mr  Aldhouse, 28, was the target of an international manhunt  for almost  two weeks, after he  allegedly followed the American home and stabbed  him after the two engaged in a bar fight in Rawai.

For our initial report click here.

Chalong  Police will pass all evidence in the case to the Phuket provincial  public prosecutor, who is expected to file an extradition request with  the British Embassy in Bangkok as soon as possible.

The embassy will then liaise with Thai Ministry of Foreign Affairs, he added.

Forensics  Police have confirmed that the knife found at the scene was the murder  weapon and a report from Vachira Hospital Phuket has confirmed that Mr  Longfellow died from the knife wound, Lt Col Anukul said.

More  damning evidence is available in the form of CCTV footage of a man  closely resembling Mr Aldhouse entering a nearby 7-Eleven convenience  store just before the time of the murder and ordering terrified staff to  give him knives.

All evidence required for the initial extradition application is expected to be compiled today, Lt Col Anukul said.

Chalong Police hope to have the suspect back in Phuket within a week to be formally indicted, he added.

----------


## genghis61

*Phuket murder suspect Lee Aldhouse arrested at UK airport*


Fugitive murder suspect Lee Aldhouse, now in custody in UK.

PHUKET: Fugitive murder suspect Lee Aldhouse has been detained by airport authorities while trying to enter the UK, the Gazette has learned.

Lt Col Anukul Nuket, investigating officer in the case, confirmed that Chalong Police received the news from British officials yesterday.

Chalong Police are now compiling evidence to try and have Mr Aldhouse extradited to Thailand to be charged for the stabbing murder of 23-year-old American Dashawn Longfellow in Rawai on August 14.

Mr Aldhouse, 28, was the target of an international manhunt for almost two weeks, after he allegedly followed the American home and stabbed him after the two engaged in a bar fight in Rawai.

Chalong Police will pass all evidence in the case to the Phuket provincial public prosecutor, who is expected to file an extradition request with the British Embassy in Bangkok as soon as possible.

The embassy will then liaise with Thai Ministry of Foreign Affairs, he added.

Forensics Police have confirmed that the knife found at the scene was the murder weapon and a report from Vachira Hospital Phuket has confirmed that Mr Longfellow died from the knife wound, Lt Col Anukul said.

More damning evidence is available in the form of CCTV footage of a man closely resembling Mr Aldhouse entering a nearby 7-Eleven convenience store just before the time of the murder and ordering terrified staff to give him knives.

All evidence required for the initial extradition application is expected to be compiled today, Lt Col Anukul said.

Chalong Police hope to have the suspect back in Phuket within a week to be formally indicted, he added.

Phuket NEWS: Phuket murder suspect Lee Aldhouse arrested at UK ai

----------


## StrontiumDog

So, it has to be asked, how on earth did he manage to leave Thailand?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So, it has to be asked, how on earth did he manage to leave Thailand?


Does that question seriously merit an answer ?$?$?$?$?$?

----------


## nidhogg

^ Yet another big slap in the face for the Thai police.

----------


## Poo and Pee

^^ it was first reported that he was broke. If somebody loaned him money to help him leave, then that somebody will be in trouble now too..

----------


## The Master Cool

> So, it has to be asked, how on earth did he manage to leave Thailand?


Very quickly, more than likely. 

Probably got back to his abode, thought 'Oh Shit', grabbed his passy and some clothes and headed straight to a border by sunrise.

Flying back to the UK though, as an international fugitive... not exactly the mintiest tictac in the box.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by StrontiumDog
> 
> 
> So, it has to be asked, how on earth did he manage to leave Thailand?
> 
> 
> Very quickly, more than likely. 
> 
> Probably got back to his abode, thought 'Oh Shit', grabbed his passy and some clothes and headed straight to a border by sunrise.
> ...


In fairness, what else could he do? Roam the Asian countryside as a nomad?

----------


## Mid

murder carries the death sentence in Thailand , extradition will not be straight forward .

----------


## FarangRed

I cannot find anything else regarding his arrest only in the phuket cazette no mention of which airport.

As for having him back within a week I don't think so

----------


## Poo and Pee

Didn't somebody say the UK would not extradite him because he faces the death penalty? It doesn't seem to be the case according to the article. 

Good news he's been caught though. I've been hoping he would be. 

Bet he is wishing he didn't spend his life being such a nasty bully now. 

Have fun in the Bangkok Hilton Lee!!  :rofl:

----------


## FarangRed

Nope-can't face the death penalty-It would be absolutely illegal for any  EEC member country to allow extradition to a country where the death  penalty can be imposed for the alleged crime committed-just wouldn't  happen

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by The Master Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by StrontiumDog
> ...


Somebody must have been helping him.  He has been on the run for two weeks so he needed money and a place to lay low. He then had to buy an airline ticked to the UK. By flying directly to the UK he walked right into an arrest....all the airports would have had him on the watch "list" .  He could have taken a flight to someplace in Africa or S. America and hid out .....but he would have to have money so I suppose his financial resources were pretty limited...along with his intellectual resources.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Tatoos and an attitude will only take you so far....

----------


## Humbert

He should have went to Scotland. They would have released him immediately.

----------


## blue

welcome home scum
He will have an army of human rights lawyers to help him stay.
  Flat screen tv with the lastest version of gameboy 'punch up ' in his cell 
Though his thai lady friend was on the run with him ? 
Are there any recent precidents for extradition to thailand?

----------


## taxexile

it will be interesting to see how this plays out.

what passes for acceptable proof/evidence in the uk, and what passes for acceptable proof/evidence in thailand are poles apart.

any uk lawyer should be able to delay or deny any extradition request.

sadly, he may be able to drag this out for a long time, at the uk taxpayers expense, although i did read recently of fasttrack extraditions to the eu, and to the usa, with little proof or evidence required, just an arrest warrant.

hopefully he will be back in thailand soon to answer the charges, but i wouldnt hold my breath.

thai immigration and police should also be hung out to dry for allowing him to escape and exit the country.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> welcome home scum
> He will have an army of human rights lawyers to help him stay.
>   Flat screen tv with the lastest version of gameboy 'punch up ' in his cell 
> Though his thai lady friend was on the run with him ? 
> Are there any recent precidents for extradition to thailand?


yep, the good old British taxpayer will be funding his defence.

----------


## Bobcock

> It doesn't seem to be the case according to the article.


Like the quality Thai reporters would even think of such an issue.....

His only chance of getting away from this is to get to the UK and hope not to be extradited. It's certainly what I would have done*, can't live on the run for long.

I can just imagine the conversations going on between the Thai media and the UK Police....

Thai Media: Can we get some photos of his arrest?

UK Police: We only took a mug shot when he was booked in.

Thai Media: Has it got an officer in the shot pointing at him?

UK Police: No, it's only him against a height board.

Thai Media: How the hell are we going to know who he is?

UK Police: Uh?

* Except if an identity change could be achieved, but i wouldn't know where to start to buy a fake passport.

----------


## FarangRed

somebody just tell that he got arrested a couple of days ago

----------


## FarangRed

> it will be interesting to see how this plays out.
> 
> what passes for acceptable proof/evidence in the uk, and what passes for acceptable proof/evidence in thailand are poles apart.
> 
> any uk lawyer should be able to delay or deny any extradition request.
> 
> sadly, he may be able to drag this out for a long time, at the uk taxpayers expense, although i did read recently of fasttrack extraditions to the eu, and to the usa, with little proof or ecidence required, just an arrest warrant.
> 
> hopefully he will be back in thailand soon to answer the charges, but i wouldnt hold my breath.
> ...


And dont forget he'll get Legal Aid he'll have the local QC on it

----------


## nidhogg

> murder carries the death sentence in Thailand , extradition will not be straight forward .


Just be reading around a bit.  Near as I can see UK cannot extradite him if there is a possibility of the death sentence being imposed and carried out.  There is a bit of "wriggle room" though if the country seeking the extadition promses not to pass or carry out a death sentence.


Very likely to be a long, long wrangle, and surprising as it seems, Aldhouse may have done the "smart thing" by heading for UK where he can't be extradited for a death penalty charge....

----------


## StrontiumDog

> Aldhouse may have done the "smart thing"


A first for him it seems....

----------


## blue

his nick names is  the pitbull -so i might be wrong ,but looking at the above photo of him -that tattoo looks more like porky the pig rearing his head from aldhouses shorts

----------


## aging one

We the people of Thailand promise to not execute him.  Why do that? Let him rot in Bangkwan.

----------


## BobR

> Didn't somebody say the UK would not extradite him because he faces the death penalty? It doesn't seem to be the case according to the article. 
> 
> Good news he's been caught though. I've been hoping he would be. 
> 
> Bet he is wishing he didn't spend his life being such a nasty bully now. 
> 
> Have fun in the Bangkok Hilton Lee!!


I've seen that problem before with Mexico refusing extradition to America unless the US promised not to impose capital punishment.  Personally I would prefer a needle in the arm to life in a Thai prison, but to each his own.
Doubtful if he got that far, that he was really foolish enough to think he would be able to get back into the UK without getting arrested, but he probably had no where else to go and preferred a UK prison to a Thai one.

----------


## Poo and Pee

> Aldhouse may have done the "smart thing" by heading for UK where he can't be extradited for a death penalty charge....


he could have gone to any other country opposed to the death sentence, with less chance of being caught. Maybe he knew the circumstances and wanted to be caught in the UK?
Is there any news on which country he flew to the UK from?

----------


## taxexile

he left thailand to cambodia, then flew to singapore, and then back to the uk.

phuket wan has some more details on this story.

----------


## DJ Pat

> Aldhouse may have done the "smart thing" by heading for UK where he can't be extradited for a death penalty charge....


I doubt he would have thought that solution up all by himself, either.

----------


## Mid

> Aldhouse may have done the "smart thing" by heading for UK where he can't be extradited for a death penalty charge....


absolutely

----------


## klongmaster

someone topped up his bank with 5 million as well...




> WANTED Phuket murder suspect Lee Aldhouse, accused of the cowardly  killing of former US Marine DaShawn Longfellow, has been arrested at a  British airport, police said today. 
> 
> Officers on Phuket were this afternoon attempting to begin extradition  proceedings to have the 28-year-old professional kickboxer returned to  Thailand to stand trial. He could be back on Phuket within five days, _Phuketwan_ has been told.
> 
> Phuket police maintained that he was probably still on the island but  Aldhouse escaped and flew to Britain from Singapore, via Cambodia.  
> 
> He left Thailand via Khlong Yai immigration on August 17 for Cambodia. The crossing does not have a computer data base. 
> 
> It is believed Aldhouse then went to Singapore, where he boarded the  flight bound for London. Officers on the island admitted today that lack  of new technology at all border crossings could allow other fugitives  to escape. 
> ...

----------


## StrontiumDog

Phuket Kickbox 'Killer' Caught at British Airport: Hunt on Phuket for Accomplices, 5 Million Baht Added to Bank Account - Phuket Wan

 
The Phuketwan photo used in the ''wanted'' poster for Lee Aldhouse
 Photo by phuketwan.com


*Phuket Kickbox 'Killer' Caught at British Airport: Hunt on Phuket for Accomplices, 5 Million Baht Added to Bank Account*

         By Chutima Sidasathian    
Friday, August 27, 2010
              WANTED Phuket murder suspect Lee Aldhouse, accused of the cowardly  killing of former US Marine DaShawn Longfellow, has been arrested at a  British airport, police said today. 

Officers on Phuket were this afternoon attempting to begin extradition  proceedings to have the 28-year-old professional kickboxer returned to  Thailand to stand trial. He could be back on Phuket within five days, _Phuketwan_ has been told.

Phuket police maintained that he was probably still on the island but  Aldhouse escaped and flew to Britain from Singapore, via Cambodia.  

He left Thailand via Khlong Yai immigration on August 17 for Cambodia. The crossing does not have a computer data base. 

It is believed Aldhouse then went to Singapore, where he boarded the  flight bound for London. Officers on the island admitted today that lack  of new technology at all border crossings could allow other fugitives  to escape. 

An officer said today that a careful watch had been kept on a bank  account belonging to Aldhouse. The account was topped up with five  million baht before Aldhouse fled Thailand, but no withdrawals had been  made. 

Phuket police had also said they were keeping a careful watch over  Aldhouse's Thai girlfriend and his girlfriend's mother. They now say  they will trace his movements in Thailand and punish any accomplices who  helped him escape. 

The murder took place before dawn on Phuket on August 14 after Aldhouse  lost a fist fight with 23-year-old Longfellow at the Freedom Bar in  southern Phuket. 

Aldhouse allegedly went to a local 7-Eleven store where he picked up two  fruit knives, then stabbed Longfellow to death as the American returned  to his nearby apartment.

Phuket Police Lieutentant Jarat Bangprasert, who is based at the  southern Phuket station of Chalong, confirmed Aldhouse's arrest this  afternoon. 

The British Embassy in Bangkok was unable to add information because it is closed every Friday afternoon. 

For security camera footage of the alleged killer in a Phuket 7-Eleven store, brought to you by _Phuketwan_ and CNN, go to:
American allegedly killed by British kickboxer after Thai bar brawl - CNN.com

Last month, Phuket City police successfully arrested another expat  murder suspect, American Ronald Fanelli, after Fanelli had been hiding  out on the island for four weeks and a day.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

F'ker, wonder if he has even had a sniff of a jail cell in a developing tropical country, will cry like a baby I'm sure

The only punching he'll be doing is dung punching, but alot of them farang muay thai types enjoy that anyway

----------


## Nostradamus

I told you he was in Cambodia. I even mentioned the hotel.  :mid:

----------


## FarangRed

> Didn't somebody say the UK would not extradite him because he faces the death penalty? It doesn't seem to be the case according to the article. 
> 
> Good news he's been caught though. I've been hoping he would be. 
> 
> Bet he is wishing he didn't spend his life being such a nasty bully now. 
> 
> Have fun in the Bangkok Hilton Lee!!


It's only the Phuket Gazette saying it

----------


## Poo and Pee

I wonder who put 5 million baht in his account. Maybe his family? Couldn't see anybody in Los giving him that kind of money. 

With that kind of money the 'smartest' thing to do would be to go to any other country that opposes the death penalty - besides britain.

----------


## Larn

Phuketwan has more information on how he escaped from Thailand 

Phuket Kickbox 'Killer' Caught at British Airport: Hunt on Phuket for Accomplices, 5 Million Baht Added to Bank Account - Phuket Wan

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Should've come here in Fiji, no extradition agreement with Thailand and since they've been kicked out of the Commonwealth, f'k all the Poms can do either

But a wanker like that would be sorted out in a flash and probably end up as lobster bait

----------


## FarangRed

Would have thought Singapore would have got on him

----------


## nidhogg

^ good point.   - unless he only did transit in singapore maybe...

----------


## FarangRed

^still have flight records on landing would still had to change planes

----------


## Nostradamus

5 million Baht sounds like payment for a contract to me.  :mid:

----------


## billy the kid

for killing an amerikin he won't get it easy.

----------


## Humbert

When  was the last time a foreigner was executed here?

----------


## patsycat

> his nick names is the pitbull -so i might be wrong ,but looking at the above photo of him -that tattoo looks more like porky the pig rearing his head from aldhouses shorts


I thought the same thing.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Mid

> When was the last time a foreigner was executed here?


immaterial unless your suggesting one law for us and one for them  :mid:

----------


## FarangRed

Never executed anyone from England as far as I know

----------


## Nostradamus

Briton faces jail or execution for inciting Thai redshirts to torch mall | World news | The Guardian

----------


## Anteak

> I told you he was in Cambodia. I even mentioned the hotel.


You did but I've always found your quatrains hard to decipher.

----------


## Nostradamus

Thailand carries out first executions in six years | Amnesty International

----------


## genghis61

_Aldhouse apparently left Thailand via Khlong Yai immigration in Trat province for Cambodia on August 17. The crossing, on the Gulf of Thailand at the southern extremity of Thailand's border, does not have access to the Immigration computer data base._ 

make a note of this - 3-4hrs from our place depending on how much of a hurry one may be in. 
Wonder if they'll let us know the other 'safe' exit points when on the run.

----------


## Nostradamus

If his lawyers are any good they will show the Jeff Savage case as cause not to extradite and he'll walk.

----------


## Bobcock

How you work that out? sentenced to time served and sent home a free man.

Hardly the death penalty.

----------


## Nostradamus

Simply because the possiblity of the death sentence exists so he will not be extradited. The case is recent and the crime was not as serious as murder either.

Any half decent solicitor will walk with him out of the court.

----------


## Clogiron

> He left Thailand via Khlong Yai immigration on August 17 for Cambodia. The crossing does not have a computer data base.


Obviously they don't have access to newspapers either, it was splashed across every Thai publication.

----------


## Poo and Pee

^good point. 

The murder was commited 3 days before. 

Sounds like the police just fucked up and are blaming the lack of computers as their excuse. 

I mean, 3 days later and the border crossings aren't being checked??? That's just plain bad police work..

----------


## Mid

struggling to understand the surprise  :mid:

----------


## English Noodles

> How you work that out? sentenced to time served and sent home a free man.  Hardly the death penalty.


If the UK was to extradite him to Thailand then it would be considered to have violated Article 3 of the European Convention On Human Rights (ECHR) which guarantees the right against inhuman and degrading treatment. It would be unlawful and it won't happen.

Check out the case of 'Soering V United Kingdom' which was the landmark judgment for exactly these types of cases.

Note: I think he should be sent back, but I'm looking at it from a legal point of view and not an emotional one.

----------


## aging one

> If the UK was to extradite him to Thailand then it would be considered to have violated Article 3 of the European Convention On Human Rights (ECHR) which guarantees the right against inhuman and degrading treatment. It would be unlawful and it won't happen.


could it not be mitigated that this should be known before you do the crime.  Everybody knows just what Thai prisons are like.  

For me it will be interesting to say what the British public has to say about footing this guys defense and then the cost of incarcerating him over the long haul. He sure is not going to walk. This will be interesting as Bout is going on at the same time.

----------


## hazz

If the thai's undertake not to kill him, they will get him.

They just have to go though the simple formality of showing the british court that they have a case against him. This is where its going to be interesting given that forensic science in thailand typified by the GT200.

----------


## Mid

> If the thai's undertake not to kill him, they will get him.


can you really see Thailand bowing to EU law ?

if , biggest word in the English language

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Simply because the possiblity of the death sentence exists so he will not be extradited. The case is recent and the crime was not as serious as murder either.


And the 2 fishermen who were sentenced to death for murdering the british lass on Samui on NYE about 3 years ago.

Although later it was commuted to life.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> If the thai's undertake not to kill him, they will get him.


You sure of this?

Wouldn't a judicial system promising the withdrawal of a certain sentence for an individual case that hasn't even been tried, against a defendant who obviously hasn't been convicted, and thus is presumed innocent, have all sorts of legal permutations?

Now if the case was tried, and he was convicted and sentenced to a custodial period in absentia, then there'd probably be a far higher chance of him being on AirAsiaX to KL-Fooket.

Will probably be blocking the toilets down some boozer in a week or two, feeling even more god-like having gotten away with a vicious murder.

----------


## tomta

> That's just plain bad police work.


Bad police work? In Thailand?

----------


## Clogiron

Is extradition an issue?

Since he was arrested trying to enter the UK technically he is still Air Side and still in international space and not actually in the UK

----------


## Nostradamus

> Now if the case was tried, and he was convicted and sentenced to a custodial period in absentia, then there'd probably be a far higher chance of him being on AirAsiaX to KL-Fooket.


It would be argued he wasn't given and fair trial as he was not there to testify thus could not be extradited.

----------


## Nostradamus

> Is extradition an issue?  Since he was arrested trying to enter the UK technically he is still Air Side and still in international space and not actually in the UK


Of course. He is a British citizen on UK soil.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> He sure is not going to walk.


How's that?

If he can't be extradited due to the legalities, what are the UK courts going to sentence him on?

Nothing.

----------


## Mid

> Since he was arrested trying to enter the UK technically he is still Air Side and still in international space and not actually in the UK


so how do British police have jurisdiction outside of Britain ?  :mid:

----------


## Nostradamus

Some countries won't extradite their own citizens. They will however try and convict them of the crime committed abroad as if they committed it in their own country.

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> If the thai's undertake not to kill him, they will get him.
> 
> 
> can you really see Thailand bowing to EU law ?
> 
> if , biggest word in the English language


Well it's their choice; either way they cannot kill him, but the promise means they get to put him on trail. Yes they can break that promise once he is back; and its not like the UK's going to send a gun boat if they do. The reality is that, like diplomatic immunity, its not the kind of undertaking a country can break, without unpleasant political/diplomatic consequences. For starters it would be the end of any extradition to thailand for anyone for anything, creating some nice to live in free havens for hiso criminals who won't have to slum it out in Moldavia.

His best hope for avoiding thailand is going to be that the thai authorities are not going to be able to provide the kind of evidence that a UK court like's to see. The thing he's really got to think about is that the time he's going to spend on remand in the UK is not likely to be counted as time severed if he is sentenced in thailand.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> It would be argued he wasn't given and fair trial as he was not there to testify thus could not be extradited.


Exactly.

----------


## teddy

Maybe the UK should do what Thailand would do in a situation like this: make a deal. Thailand gets this low-life scum and the UK gets the tourist policeman who raped and murdered Welsh Kirsty in Chiang Mai 9 years ago.

----------


## nidhogg

As I understand it, so long as the thais promise not to execute, he can be extradited.  Seems a governmental "promise" is enough.

----------


## Mid

> His best hope for avoiding thailand


seems to me , he is already holding the deuces .

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Some countries won't extradite their own citizens. They will however try and convict them of the crime committed abroad as if they committed it in their own country.


Only sex crimes I believe.

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by Clogiron
> 
> Since he was arrested trying to enter the UK technically he is still Air Side and still in international space and not actually in the UK
> 
> 
> so how do British police have jurisdiction outside of Britain ?


I think you will find that then you go airside at an airport the only thing that changes is your immigration status; all the national laws still apply unless that country decides otherwise for some strange reason. Think about the Victims of the shoplifting extortion scam at that king power shops in thailand.

This international law suff is only going to kick in once the planes taken off and probably left territorial waters; at which point the captain can pretty much do what he wants with you, so don't piss him off (:

----------


## Clogiron

> Originally Posted by Clogiron
> 
> Since he was arrested trying to enter the UK technically he is still Air Side and still in international space and not actually in the UK
> 
> 
> so how do British police have jurisdiction outside of Britain ?


The article states he was picked up by "Airport Authorities" not British Police

----------


## Mid

that to me hazz ?

----------


## Mid

air side ain't International space .

----------


## hazz

> that to me hazz ?


not really, more for Clogiron

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> His best hope for avoiding thailand
> 
> 
> seems to me , he is already holding the deuces .


I am not sure about that. There does seem to be a history of cooperation between law authorities in the UK and Thailand when they have a common issue, like drugs. Again, if the thai's have more than circumstantial evidence against this guy, I can see them helping the thais with some real forensic help is they need it.

If I were in his position I would be worried

----------


## Thep den

> The thing he's really got to think about is that the time he's going to spend on remand in the UK is not likely to be counted as time severed if he is sentenced in thailand.


Like he spends 18 months on remand, then receives life in Thailand.

----------


## Thep den

They could do a straight swap for this guy..Stuart Scott Crawford.

----------


## Mr Lick

> Originally Posted by Mid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Clogiron
> ...


 
British Police officers have boarded 3 flights that i have been on when landing at Heathrow airport from Bangkok in recent years and arrested several people. The airport is on UK soil, it matters not that the passengers have yet to pass through passport control.  :Smile:

----------


## Mid

> If I were in his position I would be worried


murder carries the death sentence in Thailand

EU law will not allow extradition , he is holding the deuces

----------


## Thep den

> Is extradition an issue?
> 
> Since he was arrested trying to enter the UK technically he is still Air Side and still in international space and not actually in the UK


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## spikebs4

gentlemen theres no way he will every set foot in thailand again ,all his defence will argue is that his life will be in danger if he comes back to thailand / prison / i know the fkers a bad mark but thats the law .. end of the day he will be held on a manslaughter charge ,possible six yrs , good boy out in 3yrs .. unless the yanks step in which i think is what will happen and take him back to good ole u.s.a .. chelsea to win the league again ...

----------


## Mid

> unless the yanks step in which i think is what will happen and take him back to good ole u.s.a


same problem , death penalty

----------


## English Noodles

> As I understand it, so long as the thais promise not to execute, he can be extradited. Seems a governmental "promise" is enough.


The Convention does allow for the death penalty's use in certain  circumstances. Article 3 can not stand in the way of an extradition of a suspect simply because they might be subject to the  death penalty. In a UK or European court of law it would come down to "real risk", i.e. a court has to determine whether there is a "real risk" of the accused being executed. Even if the actual extradition itself would not breach Article 3, other  factors, such as the execution method, the detainee's personal  circumstances, the sentence's disproportionality to the gravity of the  crime, and conditions of detention, could all violate Article 3. The bones of his extradition case will be if the likely punishment and conditions of detention should be considered as inhuman and degrading and therefore effectively prohibited by Article 3.




> *Article 3 of the European Convention on Human Rights* prohibits torture, and "inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment". There are no exceptions or limitations on this right.
>  This provision usually applies, apart from torture, to cases of  severe police violence and poor conditions in detention. The European  Court of Human Rights has further held that this provision prohibits the extradition  of a person to a foreign state if they are likely to be subjected there  to torture. This article has been interpreted as prohibiting a state  from extraditing an individual to another state if they are likely to  suffer the death penalty. This article does not, however, on its own forbid a state from imposing the death penalty within its own territory.

----------


## crippen

There is still nothing in the British press????????

----------


## Mid

> This article has been interpreted as prohibiting a state from extraditing an individual to another state if they are likely to suffer the death penalty.


QED..

----------


## English Noodles

Has the news of his arrest even been verified? Is it just a rumour that the Thai press have printed as fact?

----------


## Mid

_Lt Col Anukul Nuket, investigating officer in the case, confirmed that  Chalong Police received the news from British officials yesterday.

_Phuket murder suspect Lee Aldhouse arrested at UK airport


_Phuket Police Lieutentant Jarat Bangprasert, who is based at the  southern Phuket station of Chalong, confirmed Aldhouse's arrest this  afternoon._ 

http://phuketwan.com/tourism/phuket-...airport-12899/

----------


## English Noodles

Is he the same guy who confirmed that he was American and also had not left the country?

----------


## Mid

two different officials quoted EN

----------


## English Noodles

I would say it should be someone from the UK who confirmed it.

----------


## Bobcock

A Google search only shows it as reported in Phuket papers.

I also question the story of the 5m baht, who on earth has 100,000 quid spare to send a guy on the run?

----------


## artist

> A Google search only shows it as reported in Phuket papers.
> 
> I also question the story of the 5m baht, who on earth has 100,000 quid spare to send a guy on the run?


The Sun newspaper perhaps has the money as he was already one page news a week ago

----------


## spikebs4

> Originally Posted by spikebs4
> 
> unless the yanks step in which i think is what will happen and take him back to good ole u.s.a
> 
> 
> same problem , death penalty


   not on a manslaughter charge .. the mans no good as we know, but theres no witness .. no one saw him do the deed in cold blood so to speak ..he will have a top brief who will agree to the above .. he might end up back in the states but theres no way he will go to thailand it just aint going to happen .. even if the yanks do try to get him back .his brief will fight this all the way saying his lifes  in danger  in a u.s nick ..  this is going to run for a very long time , and its not always the good guys that win in the end ..... chelsea for the league again ... :bananaman:  :UK:

----------


## Humbert

> Originally Posted by spikebs4
> 
> unless the yanks step in which i think is what will happen and take him back to good ole u.s.a
> 
> 
> same problem , death penalty


Impossible. Its not a federal crime. Which state would have jurisdiction? 
The death penalty is not universal in the US only some states use it.

----------


## Mid

> he might end up back in the states


long shot




> theres no way he will go to thailand


agreed

----------


## Poo and Pee

I doubt if you guys are right about him not being extradited. 

The yanks want this guy punished, and will be negotiating behind the scenes to make sure he gets his just desert. 

Whatever happens, he is certainly not 'holding any deuces' and I would hate to be in his shoes. You can't kill an American 'war hero' and get away with it, and the Brits won't give a shit about scum like him anyways. 

Strings are being pulled on all sides as we type to have this killer brought to justice..

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ yep agree with P&P, bloke is f'd and the yanks will have him in a Thai prison as fast as you cant shit

----------


## English Noodles

> The yanks want this guy punished, and will be negotiating behind the scenes to make sure he gets his just desert.


The Yanks will have eased off already. They are interested in getting the gun runner to the US, they will not push Thailand too hard about this guy in Phuket, they are already seen as trying to mess with Thai sovereignty, if the gun runner is sent to the US, the Yanks will let this little episode go. That's for sure.

----------


## English Noodles

> ^ yep agree with P&P, bloke is f'd and the yanks will have him in a Thai prison as fast as you cant shit


How will they do that then?

----------


## Humbert

I agree with EN, this guy is small potatoes. Who's gonna waste diplomatic staff time on some Brit lowlife.

----------


## Poo and Pee

^^^ you seem to know a lot about this. Or is that just speculation?  :mid: 

time will tell. Personally, I think he's faaaaaaaaarked..

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ EN is the font of knowledge with respect to diplomatic affairs and negotiations, I'd say the Phuket Wan may be more reliable than the bollocks he spews forth on here

----------


## FarangRed

Well your all fuking wrong he wasn't arrested in UK you wanna know the real story..........? from Down town Rawai straight of the streets, let me eat my MAMA first

----------


## Bobcock

> You can't kill an American 'war hero' and get away with it,


Course you can, it's happened several times within the US.....

----------


## Gallowspole

> I told you he was in Cambodia. I even mentioned the hotel.





You might be milk monitor next week.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Should have a poll to go with this.

What ya think the outcome will be?

Released.
Extradited to Thailand.
Extradited to the USA (as some people are bizarrely putting this notion forward).

Me, I'd vote for released. Extradition won't be granted if he's got a semi-decent legal team.

----------


## Thetyim

> you wanna know the real story..........?


Let me guess.
The 5 million was to secure his freedom ?

----------


## klongmaster

seems a lot of people were hell bent on having this guy found...

Find Lee Aldhouse

even a facebook page with some interesting comments...

----------


## FarangRed

Well guys I've finished my MAMA aroi mak maak this is the story tonight so where were the news papers?

He  landed back in the UK last weekend at Heathrow airport and turned himself in saying he was a wanted man so he didn't get arrested he could have walked in th the UK a free man nobody picked him up

----------


## Gallowspole

edit. Wrong thread

----------


## klongmaster

WTF...too much beer with the noodles by the look of it...




> I landed back in the UK last weekend at Heathrow airport and turned himself in saying he was a wanted man so he didn't get arrested he could have walked in th the UK a free man nobody picked him up

----------


## FarangRed

NO, jing jing don't forget I live in Rawai

As you guys know I'm not one for causing trouble

----------


## klongmaster

So you live in Rawai but now you're back in the UK...WTF has that got to do with this story...




> I landed back in the UK last weekend at Heathrow airport





> I live in Rawai

----------


## klongmaster

according to 'magical ray' Aldhouse was wanted in the UK




> As of now…it is not known how he left Thailand, or how he boarded a plan  to head back to the UK (where he has been wanted on armed robbery  charges).

----------


## FarangRed

> So you live in Rawai but now you're back in the UK...WTF has that got to do with this story...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by FarangRed
> 
> ...


Well spotted there, no he landed back in the UK

----------


## Poo and Pee

> Should have a poll to go with this.
> 
> What ya think the outcome will be?
> 
> Released.
> Extradited to Thailand.
> Extradited to the USA (as some people are bizarrely putting this notion forward).


extradited to Thailand. Through the yanks puting pressure on the Brits to release him to thai authorities - with a promise of no death penalty. 

I think the 'bizzare notion' is that of him going scott free. Even if it was possible, there will be jarheads looking for him until they find and kill him methinks. Either way, he's faaaaarked..

----------


## FarangRed

As for the 5 million baht I cant reveal that at the moment but it's got something to do with boxing machines from Hungry

----------


## klongmaster

probably the most interesting thing about the 5 million baht is that it remains untouched in his bank account...

----------


## taxexile

strange that this story has not yet appeared in any british or international news source.

the only reports are in the phuket gazette and phuketwan.

----------


## patsycat

Where's his girlfriend?  Perhaps he did away with her too.

----------


## Poo and Pee

> according to 'magical ray' Aldhouse was wanted in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				As of nowit is not known how he left Thailand, or how he boarded a plan  to head back to the UK (where he has been wanted on armed robbery  charges).




Well that puts a new twist on things. 

This probably means he will serve time in the UK before thailand. This could allow him more time to fight his extradition, but I can't see it being as easy as some other posters think.

----------


## English Noodles

> ^ EN is the font of knowledge with respect to diplomatic affairs and negotiations, I'd say the Phuket Wan may be more reliable than the bollocks he spews forth on here


Oh dear. :bananaman:

----------


## astasinim

> he could have gone to any other country opposed to the death sentence, with less chance of being caught. *Maybe he knew the circumstances and wanted to be caught in the UK?*


Most sensible thing said on this thread so far.



> Aldhouse may have done the "smart thing" by heading for UK where he can't be extradited for a death penalty charge....





> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> If I were in his position I would be worried
> 
> 
> murder carries the death sentence in Thailand
> 
> EU law will not allow extradition , he is holding the deuces





> murder carries the death sentence in Thailand , extradition will not be straight forward .





> Originally Posted by spikebs4
> 
> unless the yanks step in which i think is what will happen and take him back to good ole u.s.a
> 
> 
> same problem , death penalty


So what about that Scottish guy, who hacked into the US defence computers? He was extradited wasnt he? And dont they have the death penalty In the state he was extradited to?




> I doubt if you guys are right about him not being extradited. 
> 
> The yanks want this guy punished, and will be negotiating behind the scenes to make sure he gets his just desert. 
> 
> Whatever happens, he is certainly not 'holding any deuces' and I would hate to be in his shoes. You can't kill an American 'war hero' and get away with it, and the Brits won't give a shit about scum like him anyways. 
> 
> Strings are being pulled on all sides as we type to have this killer brought to justice..


This is where it could get interesting. If the US get involved, I can see far capitulating from the UK government.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Given the widespread understanding of Thai law and its practice I should think any half decent brief could argue reasonably that the chap would not obtain a fair trial should he be extradited. 

Furthermore, given the ineptitude of the Thai investigators generally and, more specifically, the likelihood that the chain of evidence will have been corrupted by their incompetence it would also be reasonable to conclude that a prima facie case might not be established at any extradition hearing to the satisfaction of a stipendiary magistrate.

Finally, as acknowledged previously. it could be reasonably argued that any punishment meted out to him in Thailand would in all likelihood constitute an abuse of his human rights. Thai penal institutions are universally known for their barbarity.

The notion expressed by the Phuket Colonel that he could be returned to Thailand in 5 days is really quite amusing.

----------


## Gerbil

> So what about that Scottish guy, who hacked into the US defence computers? He was extradited wasnt he? And dont they have the death penalty In the state he was extradited to?


Not for hacking  :Smile:

----------


## astasinim

I know its Wiki.
*

Gary McKinnon* (born 10 February 1966) is a Glasgow-born systems administrator and hacker who has been accused of what one US prosecutor claims is the "biggest military computer hack of all time,"[1] although McKinnon himself states that he was merely looking for evidence of free energy suppression and a cover-up of UFO  activity and other technologies potentially useful to the public. 

Gary McKinnon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 So what was he accused of?

----------


## tuktukdriver

> an abuse of his human rights


Fxxx his "human rights". He killed a man. He surely didn't believe in "human rights" when he did that.

----------


## crippen

^Gary McKinnon (born 10 February 1966) is a Glasgow-born systems administrator and hacker who has been accused of what one US prosecutor claims is the "biggest military computer hack of all time,"[1] although McKinnon himself states that he was merely looking for evidence of free energy suppression and a cover-up of UFO activity and other technologies potentially useful to the public. After a series of legal proceedings in the UK, McKinnon is currently awaiting extradition to the United States.
McKinnon was first interviewed by police on 19 March 2002. 
Still waiting.!

The US authorities claim he deleted critical files from operating systems, which shut down the US Army’s Military District of Washington network of 2,000 computers for 24 hours, as well as deleting US Navy Weapons logs, rendering a naval base's network of 300 computers inoperable after the September 11th terrorist attacks. McKinnon is also accused of copying data, account files and passwords onto his own computer. US authorities claim the cost of tracking and correcting the problems he caused was $800,000.[2] :Smile: 

Wiki

----------


## astasinim

> Given the widespread understanding of Thai law and its practice I should think any half decent brief could argue reasonably that the chap would not obtain a fair trial should he be extradited. 
> 
> Furthermore, given the ineptitude of the Thai investigators generally and, more specifically, the likelihood that the chain of evidence will have been corrupted by their incompetence it would also be reasonable to conclude that a prima facie case might not be established at any extradition hearing to the satisfaction of a stipendiary magistrate.
> 
> Finally, as acknowledged previously. it could be reasonably argued that any punishment meted out to him in Thailand would in all likelihood constitute an abuse of his human rights. Thai penal institutions are universally known for their barbarity.
> 
> The notion expressed by the Phuket Colonel that he could be returned to Thailand in 5 days is really quite amusing.



By far, the best post so far. So much so, its worth posting again, for the armchair lawyers to read.

----------


## blue

Aldhouse won't care tonight , he is in the upside- down world of values of the British prision system , he will be seen as a hero-with the triple kudos of -being a killer , having lived in Thailand ,and having nice tatoos to parade in the shower.
Typical that being faced with  either  a hard  life the run  , or taking the easy option the 'pitbull' choose the gay way out .

----------


## hazz

> Given the widespread understanding of Thai law and its practice I should think any half decent brief could argue reasonably that the chap would not obtain a fair trial should he be extradited. 
> 
> Furthermore, given the ineptitude of the Thai investigators generally and, more specifically, the likelihood that the chain of evidence will have been corrupted by their incompetence it would also be reasonable to conclude that a prima facie case might not be established at any extradition hearing to the satisfaction of a stipendiary magistrate.
> 
> Finally, as acknowledged previously. it could be reasonably argued that any punishment meted out to him in Thailand would in all likelihood constitute an abuse of his human rights. Thai penal institutions are universally known for their barbarity.
> 
> The notion expressed by the Phuket Colonel that he could be returned to Thailand in 5 days is really quite amusing.


Good points, 

I think that the Thai's would have a very interesting time presenting evidence for any extradition from the UK; but I also think that the UK police are likely to provide them with some help in doing so. if they guy has a genuine case to answer, it would be a shame if he did not get to face it.

As you have pointed out he can make a very good argument about his treatment by the prison authorities and there are potentially quite a few witnesses living in the UK who can testify to what happened to then them thai jails. 

I remember some brits extradited on pedo charges in albania a few years back, in terms of corruption, prison standards etc.... it cannot not be much worse than thailand.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> The Yanks will have eased off already. They are interested in getting the gun runner to the US, they will not push Thailand too hard about this guy in Phuket, they are already seen as trying to mess with Thai sovereignty, if the gun runner is sent to the US, the Yanks will let this little episode go. That's for sure.


Wow, this is great stuff! Its like having a hotline thru to the Oval Office !!!
Green on its way for Noodles.

What Nidhogg says in #66 re: UK angle is correct.

----------


## pickel

Canada extradites people to the USA for capital offenses when an arrangement is made that the death penalty will not be applied. Is it not possible that the same arrangement could be made between the UK and Thailand?

----------


## pickel

I've used the border crossing at Klong Yai numerous times and they have always entered my info into a computer. Why would that not be tied into a national database?

----------


## astasinim

> Canada extradites people to the USA for capital offenses when an arrangement is made that the death penalty will not be applied. Is it not possible that the same arrangement could be made between the UK and Thailand?



Extradition act 2003

----------


## sccrhound

> Originally Posted by Poo and Pee
> 
> The yanks want this guy punished, and will be negotiating behind the scenes to make sure he gets his just desert.
> 
> 
> The Yanks will have eased off already. They are interested in getting the gun runner to the US, they will not push Thailand too hard about this guy in Phuket, they are already seen as trying to mess with Thai sovereignty, if the gun runner is sent to the US, the Yanks will let this little episode go. That's for sure.


I don't get this. They aren't going to push the Thais, they will be supporting the Thai request for extradition. They will be going to the Brits and probably saying you screwed up in Scotland, now you need a makeup.

----------


## astasinim

> I don't get this. They aren't going to push the Thais, they will be supporting the Thai request for extradition. They will be going to the Brits and probably saying you screwed up in Scotland, now you need a makeup.


Fok all to do with the British government. That was all down to the Scottish government. Go speak with Alex Salmond if you want extradition. Not David Cameron.

Blame it on devolution if you like, but not the UK government.

The mental capacity of this board is only shown by most of the comments on this thread. I do hope HB and Mtd are happy now.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by Poo and Pee
> 
> The yanks want this guy punished, and will be negotiating behind the scenes to make sure he gets his just desert.
> 
> 
> The Yanks will have eased off already. They are interested in getting the gun runner to the US, they will not push Thailand too hard about this guy in Phuket, they are already seen as trying to mess with Thai sovereignty, if the gun runner is sent to the US, the Yanks will let this little episode go. That's for sure.


Have you seen Lord of War ? The gun runner is a US agent.

----------


## cluezo

*Phuket Kickbox 'Killer' Caught at British Airport: Hunt on Phuket for Accomplices, 5 Million Baht Added to Bank Account
*By Chutima Sidasathian 
Friday, August 27, 2010 

WANTED Phuket murder suspect Lee Aldhouse, accused of the cowardly killing of former US Marine DaShawn Longfellow, has been arrested at a British airport, police said today. 

Officers on Phuket were this afternoon attempting to begin extradition proceedings to have the 28-year-old professional kickboxer returned to Thailand to stand trial. He could be back on Phuket within five days, _Phuketwan_ has been told.
Phuket police maintained that he was probably still on the island but Aldhouse escaped and flew to Britain from Singapore, via Cambodia. He was arrested in Britain on Tuesday, August 24, Phuket police say. 

Aldhouse apparently left Thailand via Khlong Yai immigration in Trat province for Cambodia on August 17. The crossing, on the Gulf of Thailand at the southern extremity of Thailand's border, does not have access to the Immigration computer data base. 

It is believed Aldhouse then proceeded to Singapore - probably via the Cambodian capital, Phnom Penh - and boarded the flight bound for London. 

Officers on the island admitted today that lack of new technology at some Thai border crossings could allow other international fugitives to escape. The crossing used by Aldhouse to reach Cambodia is more than 1300 kilometres by road from Phuket. 

One officer familiar with the investigation said today that a careful watch had been kept on a bank account belonging to Aldhouse. The account was topped up with five million baht before Aldhouse fled Thailand, but no withdrawals had been made. 

Phuket police had also said they were keeping a careful watch over Aldhouse's Thai girlfriend and his girlfriend's mother. They now say they will trace Aldhouse's movements in Thailand and punish any accomplices who helped him escape. 

The murder took place before dawn on Phuket on August 14 after Aldhouse lost a fist fight with 23-year-old Longfellow at the Freedom Bar in southern Phuket. 

Aldhouse allegedly went to a local 7-Eleven store where he picked up two fruit knives, then stabbed Longfellow to death as the American returned to his nearby apartment.

Phuket Police Lieutentant Jarat Bangprasert, who is based at the southern Phuket station of Chalong, confirmed Aldhouse's arrest this afternoon. 

The British Embassy in Bangkok was unable to add information because it is closed every Friday afternoon. 

For security camera footage of the alleged killer in a Phuket 7-Eleven store, brought to you by _Phuketwan_ and CNN, go to:
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/08/17/thailand.kickboxing.killer/?hpt=T2#fbid=j8b3WNTelG3&wom=false

----------


## dirtydog

Just been reading the old original thread, this was a police announcement on the 17th of this month  :Smile:  

 
Phuket manhunt leader Colonel Vichid Intharasorn: An expat crime, so who pays?


*Phuket Net Closing on Kickbox Killer Suspect - Phuket Wan
*

*Phuket Net Closing on Kickbox Killer Suspect*

         By Chutima Sidasathian and Alan Morison    
Tuesday, August 17, 2010


              THE OFFICER in charge of the manhunt for Phuket's kickbox  killer  believes the net is closing and his prey has limited options  now.

''He has two choices,'' Colonel Vichid Intharasorn told _Phuketwan._ ''He can surrender to police. We would be happy to see him. Or he can hold out until we come for him. 

''There is no escape.''

----------


## dirtydog

> ''There is no escape.''


Unless he happens to nip over to Cambodia that is.

----------


## Mid

> So what about that Scottish guy, who hacked into the US defence computers? He was extradited wasnt he? And dont they have the death penalty In the state he was extradited to?


don't think hacking is publishable by death ?

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> ''He has two choices,'' Colonel Vichid Intharasorn told Phuketwan. ''He can surrender to police. We would be happy to see him. Or he can hold out until we come for him. ''There is no escape.''


Ha Ha Ha Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !  :smiley laughing: 

There's plenty of jobs going with the Phuket Thai Police for all the crime experts on here that were absolutely adament that Aldhouse was still in Phuket!   :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bobcock

View of someone with ZERO knowledge of law (Thai Policeman)




> Could return in 5 days


Reality




> Police will now seek the extradition of Aldhouse.
> 
> One sticking point could be the fact that Mr Aldhouse is wanted on charges of premeditated murder. As such, he could conceivably face the death penalty if convicted in Thailand.
> 
> In practice, Thai courts almost always commute a death penalty sentence to life imprisonment for murder suspects who confess.
> 
> However, other fugitives from Thai justice who come from countries that oppose the death penalty have used this fact to successfully fight off extradition.
> 
> One case is that of Belgian Sam Van Treek, arrested in 2004 at the age of 24 and charged with the murder of Phuket-based female dive instructor Chompoonut Jeab Kobram, who was stabbed 48 times in Van Treek’s Pattaya apartment.
> ...

----------


## dirtydog

> In practice, Thai courts almost always commute a death penalty sentence to life imprisonment for murder suspects who confess.


So he tells the Brit police he aint confessing and then there will be no extradition, end of story I reckon.

----------


## FarangRed

> One case is that of Belgian Sam Van Treek, arrested in 2004 at the age of 24 and charged with the murder of Phuket-based female dive instructor Chompoonut Jeab Kobram, who was stabbed 48 times in Van Treek’s Pattaya apartment.
> 
> Six years later, continuing attempts by the Thai government to have the Belgian extradited have proven fruitless and he continues to live as a free man in his native country.
> 
> Phuket Gazette online


[/quote]

I knew that girl personally Jeab when I first came to live in Nai Harn, Rawai she worked in the bakery "Bruno's" then she went of to be a dive instructor then that happened, she left a little girl

----------


## genghis61

the Belgian one was before my time here. Here's a news item from 2005's Gazette
Full story here: Wednesday, December 14, 2005

The source also told the Gazette that the autopsy report in the case file revealed that there were an astonishing 140 knife wounds on K. Jeabs body, not 48 as originally reported.

Van Treeck, who told the Belgian press after his escape that his release on bail was made possible by having *his lawyers pay off the right people*, has maintained his innocence all along. 

Belgian newspaper Het Nieuwsblad reported after his return to that country that a benefit concert was held for Van Treeck to help the Van Treeck family pay off the 75,000 Euros [3.7 million baht] it cost him to escape Thailand.

Ironically, the brutality of the murder may be Van Treecks best insurance against ever having to stand trail for it. Were he to be convicted, the charges against him carry a mandatory death sentence. 

A Belgian Foreign Ministry spokeswoman was quoted in the Belgian press as saying emphatically that Belgium never extradites its nationals to countries where they face the death penalty.

----------


## Poo and Pee

^van treek was let out on bail I believe  - must have paid a nice bribe for that..

Edit: ignore this post. Same info just posted above..

----------


## genghis61

> I've used the border crossing at Klong Yai numerous times and they have always entered my info into *a computer*. Why would that not be tied into a national database?


was it brightly coloured, and made animal noises with each keystroke? I think I've found the answer to their 'computer' at Khlong Yai


Note: We are conveniently sited at a secluded rural location in south Sa Kaeo province; halfway between Bangkok and Khlong Yai. If you need to do an urgent 'border run' to Khlong Yai contact _Genghis Getaways_ for a range of transport options.

----------


## Nostradamus

> Is it not possible that the same arrangement could be made between the UK and Thailand?


Doubt it, Thailand's system is a complete joke.

----------


## Cujo

What intrigues me is the 5 million baht that appeared in his account. That's no small amount. About 100,000 squid, which if it wasn't for the apparent random nature of the act would suggest a hit to me.

----------


## Norton

> would suggest a hit to me.


Possible but an extremely large amount for a hit in Thailand. Much cheaper and more efficient to hire a couple of Thais to shoot the guy as they drive by on a motosci.

----------


## Nostradamus

> About 100,000 squid, which if it wasn't for the apparent random nature of the act would suggest a hit to me.


I already suggested this. The apparent random nature of the act may have been a ruse.

The fact he escaped quickly and without being caught suggests he possibly already knew where he was going and how to get off the island. A possibility backed up by the fact he knew which border crossing to use to escape Thailand undetected.

----------


## Cujo

if it wasn't a hit what's it all about then ? {the money)

----------


## dirtydog

^For the bribe if he was caught, doubt he was al queda.

----------


## Mid

*Girlfriend helped Aldhouse  escape from Phuket, Thailand*
Saturday,   August 28,  2010

*PHUKET:* The girlfriend of fugitive murder suspect  Lee Aldhouse  played a key role in helping the Englishman escape  Thailand, Phuket Police said earlier today.

 Chalong Police  Inspector Jaran Bangprasert said  the girl, a native of the northeastern  province of Udon Thani, disappeared with Aldhouse from their shared  room on Soi Khok Makham in Rawai soon after the murder of 23-year-old  American Dashawn Longfellow  was reported on August 14.

For our previous report  click here.

 A search of the premises by police  after a warrant was issued found the house empty and the door still  open, he said.

 All police units were immediately put on high  alert, initially leading police to believe that the Englishman was still  hiding out somewhere on the island.

It has since been revealed  that Aldhouse and his girlfriend hired a taxi to  take them from Phuket  to Koh Samui. Along the way they got a bus to Bangkok,  then made their way to the Klong Yai checkpoint at the Cambodian  border.

Mr Aldhouse was able to depart the country into Cambodia  at the remote checkpoint, which has no on-line connection with  Thailand's Immigration database.

Immigration Police only realized  Aldhouse had slipped out of the country six hours after the fact.

The  unnamed girlfriend, who returned to Bangkok by bus, was later picked up for  questioning by police. She confessed to her role in aiding Aldhouse's  escape and told investigators of his plan to return to England.

 However, British sources familiar with the case told the _Gazette_  that Aldhouse had fled the UK years before, after  serving two years in a Birmingham jail for his part in an armed robbery.  He served two years of a five-year sentence for illegal gun possession,  the source said.

Mr Aldhouse worked in Spain as a doorman for several bars  before leaving for Thailand  in 2006, the source said.

Police will now seek the extradition  of Aldhouse.

One sticking point could be the fact that Mr  Aldhouse is wanted on charges of premeditated murder. As such, he could  conceivably face the death penalty if convicted in Thailand.

In  practice, Thai courts almost always commute a death penalty sentence to  life imprisonment for murder suspects who confess.

However, other  fugitives from Thai justice who come from countries that oppose the  death penalty have used this fact to successfully fight off extradition.

One  case  is that of Belgian Sam Van Treek, arrested in 2004 at the age of 24  and charged with the murder of Phuket-based  female dive instructor  Chompoonut Jeab Kobram, who was stabbed 48 times  in Van Treeks Pattaya  apartment.

Six years later, continuing attempts by the Thai  government to have the Belgian extradited have proven fruitless and he  continues to live as a free man in his native country.

phuketgazette.net

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> Given the widespread understanding of Thai law and its practice I should think any half decent brief could argue reasonably that the chap would not obtain a fair trial should he be extradited. 
> 
> Furthermore, given the ineptitude of the Thai investigators generally and, more specifically, the likelihood that the chain of evidence will have been corrupted by their incompetence it would also be reasonable to conclude that a prima facie case might not be established at any extradition hearing to the satisfaction of a stipendiary magistrate.
> 
> Finally, as acknowledged previously. it could be reasonably argued that any punishment meted out to him in Thailand would in all likelihood constitute an abuse of his human rights. Thai penal institutions are universally known for their barbarity.
> 
> ...


Not really.  It mixes up "fact" and "judgement".

The state of Thai prisons is dire, but that is a "judgement" call, not a fact.  Similarly, the ineptitute of the Thai police is a "judgement call" and not a "fact".

The crime he will be charged with, and the possible (or mandatory) punishment are "facts".

I doubt the UK courts will be that much concerned with "judgement calls", but will be very concerned with "facts".

I would have an itchy feeling that the UK courts will be very cautious in giving aldhouse a "get out of jail" free card.

----------


## dirtydog

^He hasn't commited a crime in the UK and he aint coming back to Thailand, he is gonna be a free man

----------


## crippen

There is still nothing in the British press about him entering U.K.???  Plenty about the killing but nothing else.    Is it possible that the Thai Police are............? :tieme:

----------


## dirtydog

If he says to the UK police he will fight this charge and doesn't believe it is right he stands a chance of being executed, they know he is lieing, we know he is lieing, but they aint going to take the chance, hell, look at the cat woman, she only dumped a cat in a bin, imagine if some slanty eyes were going to execute a Brit.

----------


## Norton

> he is gonna be a free man


Could be unless friends or relatives of the deceased decide to get a bit of revenge.

----------


## spikebs4

> Originally Posted by Dug
> 
> would suggest a hit to me.
> 
> 
> Possible but an extremely large amount for a hit in Thailand. Much cheaper and more efficient to hire a couple of Thais to shoot the guy as they drive by on a motosci.


                    if you pay peanuts your going to get monkeys ,if and when they get pulled for any offence , they have information on a falang , bubble you and they get lighter sentence simple .. proper job done cost 1/2 mil plus  :ssssh:

----------


## dirtydog

^^They are just amerikan big mouthed wankers, he is gonna be a free man.

----------


## FarangRed

If he left Phuket in a taxi have they spoken to him yet?

It says up there he left the door open at his house that's bollicks the BIB broke in, I know some who lives there, the pit bull was locked in the house.

----------


## dirtydog

easiest way to explain breaking into his house illegally, break in, walk out and leave the door open.

----------


## Nostradamus

Thai Police well and truly outsmarted again.

----------


## taxexile

if the american military have any sense they will abduct this man who killed one of their own off the streets, bundle him into the back of a van, drive to the nearest air base and fly him straight back to thailand.

put a bounty on the sad pricks life.

----------


## Norton

> proper job done cost 1/2 mil plus


Agree but still far less than 5mil. Also, risk of being caught depends on who the hit men are.  If some druggies then what you say is true. They will get caught and turn in those who paid them. If they are "proper" hit men if identified BiB are going to look the other way.

----------


## astasinim

> if the american military have any sense they will abduct this man who killed one of their own off the streets, bundle him into the back of a van, drive to the nearest air base and fly him straight back to thailand.
> put a bounty on the sad pricks life.


This aint the A team you know.




> What intrigues me is the 5 million baht that appeared in his account. That's no small amount. About 100,000 squid, which if it wasn't for the apparent random nature of the act would suggest a hit to me.


Shite hitman if thats the case. First get your arse kicked in a bar bog, then come back and stab him in front witnesses. Then return to your home country and hand yourself in. If I were him, I`d be having a career rethink.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> 
> if the american military have any sense they will abduct this man who killed one of their own off the streets, bundle him into the back of a van, drive to the nearest air base and fly him straight back to thailand.
> put a bounty on the sad pricks life.
> 
> 
> This aint the A team you know.


As I recall, there have been cases of American law enforcement agencies "kidnapping" people overseas and putting them in front of American courts. However, that is for crimes committed in the US, or under US juristiction.

Don't think that aplies in any way in this case.

Interesting reading on the American view of kidnapping wanted criminals to face American courts:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/new...cle2982640.ece


(although again, note it does not apply in this specific instance)

----------


## spikebs4

> if the american military have any sense they will abduct this man who killed one of their own off the streets, bundle him into the back of a van, drive to the nearest air base and fly him straight back to thailand.
> 
> put a bounty on the sad pricks life.


                                                              never , they would abduct the wrong person , doors on the van wouldnt open ,drive on the right hand side and get a pull ,get lost and end up at exeter airport and then try and fly to taiwan .. remember grenada .......... :UK:

----------


## crippen

Mossad would do the job! :mid:

----------


## spikebs4

> Mossad would do the job!


or maybe blow the prison up just like 9/11 :mid:

----------


## Norton

If I were an ex con who murdered an ex Marine, I would not be worried about the legal aspects of the case. May be the only place to escape the "death penalty" is behind bars for life.

_"Semper Fidelis_ distinguishes the Marine Corps bond from any other. It goes beyond teamwork  it is a brotherhood and lasts for life. 

There is no such thing as an ex-Marine."

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If I were an ex con who murdered an ex Marine, I would not be worried about the legal aspects of the case. May be the only place to escape the "death penalty" is behind bars for life.
> 
> _"Semper Fidelis_ distinguishes the Marine Corps bond from any other. It goes beyond teamwork  it is a brotherhood and lasts for life. 
> 
> There is no such thing as an ex-Marine."


I'd say the victim fits that description most accurately.

----------


## Nostradamus

It's not the mafia FFS.

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> 
> if the american military have any sense they will abduct this man who killed one of their own off the streets, bundle him into the back of a van, drive to the nearest air base and fly him straight back to thailand.
> 
> put a bounty on the sad pricks life.
> 
> 
>                                                               never , they would abduct the wrong person , doors on the van wouldnt open ,drive on the right hand side and get a pull ,get lost and end up at exeter airport and then try and fly to taiwan .. remember grenada ..........


And Iran

----------


## Stranger

According to FoxNews Aldhouse was arrested at Heathrow airport on August 18th as there was an oustanding warrant for his arrest. He allegedly skipped bail and the UK a few years back. 

So this guy is a wanted man in the UK and Thailand and quite possibly Spain as well.  :02:

----------


## crippen

And not a word from dear Drummond !

Weekend off??? ::chitown::

----------


## Mid

*Kickboxer Wanted for Murder of Marine Back in UK*
Friday, 27 Aug 2010

   (Fox News Channel) - A British kickboxer  wanted for questioning over the brutal murder of an American soldier in  Thailand is reportedly in custody after fleeing to London, media reports  said Friday.

 Lee Aldhouse is suspected of stabbing U.S. Marine  Dashawn Longfellow, 23, to death at the Thai resort of Phuket.

 The  U.K.'s Home Office, the government department responsible for crime and  security, confirmed to Fox News Channel Friday that the suspect was  back in the U.K. 

It did not reveal if the suspect was in police custody,  Fox said.

 A report published Friday on the Thai news website,  Phuketwan, however, said Aldhouse was arrested Tuesday at a London  airport as he tried to re-enter Britain.

 Citing Thai police  officials, it suggested the 28-year-old suspect had first slipped into  Cambodia, taking advantage of slack border controls, then headed to  Singapore where he boarded a plane to England.

 The website said  Thai authorities were poised to begin extradition proceedings to have  the martial artist returned to Phuket to stand trial.

 Aldhouse is  alleged to have killed Longfellow on August 14 after the pair had a  fight at a bar.

 Thai cops suspect Aldhouse followed Longfellow,  who was on vacation, back to the Ya Nui Paradise Resort hotel where  another fight took place.

 Longfellow was then stabbed to death,  authorities say.

 Source: Fox News Channel

myfoxatlanta.com

----------


## Stranger

This is interesting..... http://video.foxnews.com/v/4322719/m...uspect-nabbed/

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> There is still nothing in the British press about him entering U.K.??? Plenty about the killing but nothing else. Is it possible that the Thai Police are............?


Yes, very strange that...considering "Fox" reckon Aldhouse was arrested Tuesday, I don't think so!

You don't think the Phuket police are part time "Hacks" do you?  ::chitown::

----------


## FarangRed

If they arrested him another charge my guess the chances of him being back in Thailand within a week I don't think so

----------


## The Bold Rodney

As somebody wrote before...an army of "legal leftties" are waitng in the wings to get their teeth into this one for sure.

He'll be afforded the best legal defence probably running to several hundred thousands of punds as the UK legal profession get their milking stools out, all at the expense of the tax payer!

Just one question, *HAS IT ACTUALLY BEEN CONFIRMED 100% THAT ALDHOUSE IS IN DEFINITELY THE UK?* and I don't mean by that fucking comic The Bangkok Post!

----------


## aging one

> Just one question, HAS IT ACTUALLY BEEN CONFIRMED 100% THAT ALDHOUSE IS IN DEFINITELY THE UK? and I don't mean by that fucking comic The Bangkok Post!


Are you really that thick?  Change the adjective bold to retarded and we are talking.

----------


## Begbie

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dug
> ...



Funny kind of a hit with a knife stolen from 7-11.

More likely the scumbag's first thought was to buy his way out. Easy to contact his bank and have a major amount of cash transferred in. From reading his life story he must have a rainy day fund somewhere from the proceeds of dealing drugs or robbery.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Funny kind of a hit with a knife stolen from 7-11. More likely the scumbag's first thought was to buy his way out. Easy to contact his bank and have a major amount of cash transferred in. From reading his life story he must have a rainy day fund somewhere from the proceeds of dealing drugs or robbery.


Sounds like a reasonable idea for sure and 5 million would work wonders when its comes to the police "mislaying" the evidence they gathered.

Its been done for a lot less than that!
 :mid:

----------


## crippen

And the police have the bank book now   :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> And the police have the bank book now


It's okay. Aldhouse can now just have the money transferred over to a UK bank account now that he has no use for it in Thailand.

The Thai authorities can't freeze the account.

----------


## taxexile

they could if they wanted to.

cant see them allowing a 5 mill. baht transfer by phone or internet banking.

you need some paperwork before you can move that amount out.

----------


## StrontiumDog

> Just been reading the old original thread, this was a police announcement on the 17th of this month  
> 
>  
> Phuket manhunt leader Colonel Vichid Intharasorn: An expat crime, so who pays?
> 
> 
> *Phuket Net Closing on Kickbox Killer Suspect - Phuket Wan
> *
> 
> ...


That was some big net, with freakin huge holes....

----------


## StrontiumDog

*http://phuketwan.com/tourism/phuket-...suspect-12902/
*

*Phuket Awaits Extradition of Kickbox Killing Suspect*

 		By Alan Morison and Chutima Sidasathian	
Saturday, August 28, 2010


*UPDATE*

The Birmingham Mail reports that Lee Aldhouse was held in London under   an old warrant issued for his recall to prison. A Metropolitan Police   spokesman said: ''A 27-year-old man was arrested on Terminal One of   Heathrow Airport at 16.55 on Wednesday August 18. He was wanted on   warrant for recall to prison and has been returned to the prison   service.''

*Original Report*

POLICE on Phuket are continuing their investigation into the murder of   former US Marine DaShawn Longfellow as they await more information from   Britain, where his alleged killer is now being held. 

According to officers on Phuket, British police have confirmed that   professional kickboxer Lee Aldhouse, 28, was apprehended on Tuesday   after he arrived at a British airport on a flight from Singapore. 

News of the arrest of Aldhouse brought great relief among the expat   community on the Thai holiday island, where a manhunt has been underway   since Longfellow, 23, was stabbed to death before dawn on August 14. 

Little is known about Aldhouse's exact movements or indeed what has   transpired since his apprehension. British police have contacted Thai   police, and officers in Britain are likely now to  be looking in great   depth into Aldhouse's activities there. 

If as a consequence he is charged with any offence in Britain, that   could delay the prospect of an early extradition back to Thailand to   face a murder charge in relation to Longfellow's fatal stabbing. 

Unlike their Thai counterparts, who usually parade ''big fish'' captives   once the basic circumstances of the case have been established,  British  police are not noted for celebrating the arrest of high-profile   suspects. 

Phuket police, though, are hoping to have Aldhouse back on the island   within weeks, if not days. Much depends now on the speed of the   processing of the paperwork. 

As soon as Thai authorities lodge a request with the British embassy in   Bangkok for Aldhouse's extradition, the case will enter a new phase and   become a matter for envoys on both sides. 

Diplomatic contacts told _Phuketwan_ today that the fact that a   murder conviction in Thailand could carry the death penalty and that   Britain no longer supports capital punishment would not necessarily   impede the extradition process. 

What remains just as valid, though, is the point made by the Phuket   manhunt leader, Colonel Vichid Intharasorn - that a British man appears   to have killed an American man, yet it is Thailand that will have to   bear the complete cost of his trial and his incarceration.  

Relations between Britain and Thailand are amicable and a number of   British suspects, wanted for serious crimes including rape and   pedophilia, have recently been detected in Thailand by local   authorities. 

Aldhouse had an especially grim and thuggish reputation on Phuket.   Earlier this year, he put his Thai girlfriend, whose nickname is   ''Fang,'' in hospital with three broken ribs. 

''Fang'' is now said to have helped him to escape from Thailand just   three days after the murder, apparently across the frontier to Cambodia   at a low-tech border crossing, then on to a flight from Singapore to   London.  

A surge in the number and the seriousness of crimes committed by expats   in Thailand has begun to alarm authorities, with two murders on Phuket   in the space of weeks. 

Greater exchange of information about tourist visitors who have a   criminal record has been raised as an issue: the Longfellow murder could   help to speed the sharing of national ''blacklists''.  

Already Thai police have improved their capacity to deal with   transnational crimes, and so far this year Phuket police have succeeded   in apprehending suspects wanted in Taiwan, the US, Germany and South   Korea.

Manhunt police on Phuket say that despite a humble background, Aldhouse   had a bank account that was topped up to five million baht during his   escape, although no withdrawals were made. 

Officers are investigating allegations that Aldhouse was a drug dealer   on Phuket, which would have helped to support a lifestyle that only   involved training as a kickboxer. 

At times, he is also said to have posed as an American. He also fought   some local Thai boxing bouts posing as an Australian, encouraging false   cheers from the large Aussie contingents among the holiday audiences.

----------


## Mid

> The Birmingham Mail reports



* Birmingham kickboxer arrested for death of soldier in Thailand*  
Mark Cowan
   Aug 28 2010

 A BIRMINGHAM kickboxer at the centre of a manhunt following the  fatal stabbing of a US soldier in Thailand has been arrested at Heathrow  airport.

 

Lee Aldhouse was held in London under an old warrant issued for his  recall to prison.

The Thai authorities could now seek his extradition over the death of  Dashawn Longfellow on the tropical island of Phuket in the early hours  of August 14.

Aldhouse was named as the prime suspect by Thai police after the body of  Mr Longfellow was found before dawn at the Yanui Paradise Resort, in  southern Phuket, where he was on holiday after being injured while  serving in Afghanistan with the US Marines.

According to reports, Aldhouse left Thailand via Cambodia and he is  thought to have bought a ticket to get him back to the UK via another  overseas airport.

A Metropolitan Police spokesman said: A 27-year-old man was arrested on  Terminal One of Heathrow Airport at 16.55 on Wednesday August 18. He  was wanted on warrant for recall to prison and has been returned to the  prison service.

It is not clear why he was recalled to prison, or what offence he had  been serving time for.
      It is understood that he was not held in connection with any allegations  relating to the incident in Thailand as no formal request has been made  to do so.

A Ministry of Justice spokesman said: All offenders subject to  probation supervision on release from prison have to adhere to strict  conditions. They are subject to recall to custody if they breach their  conditions or their behaviour indicates it is no longer safe to allow  them to remain in the community.

The police are notified of any offender who breaches the conditions of  their licence and has been recalled to prison. Once the police have  apprehended the offender they are returned to prison.

Reports in Phuket said police were compiling a dossier for the Phuket  provincial public prosecutor to decide whether to file an extradition  request with the British Embassy in Bangkok and seek Aldhouses returned  to Thailand.

birminghammail.net

----------


## StrontiumDog

He does sound like a delightful fellow. Drug dealing, girlfriend beating and now murdering psychopath. Charming.

----------


## Mid

now we have UK confirmation of his arrest

----------


## crippen

Terminal One of Heathrow Airport at 16.55 on Wednesday August 18. quote


Took them long enough to tell us,but it was just a UK warrant of arrest.

----------


## Mid

> Birmingham kickboxer arrested for death of soldier in Thailand


see post #192  :mid:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

Apologies for that, missed it altogether...but he sounds like he's a complete Nutter and I'm pleased that he's no longer cruising around Thailand in any bars!

----------


## Stranger

> Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney
> 
> Birmingham kickboxer arrested for death of soldier in Thailand
> 
> 
> see post #192


 
See post #177.  :Smile:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> See post #177.


Yep...I'd read that post but really wanted to read a little more detail as the UK press hadn't said anything at the time.

Not that I don't trust Fox, its usually very good!  :Smile:

----------


## FarangRed

I told you all he got arrested last week well no he handed himself in

----------


## Stranger

> I told you all he got arrested last week well no he handed himself in


He didn't hand himself in.......report says he was arrested at terminal 1 of Heathrow Airport.

----------


## FarangRed

ok sorry he told them hes is wanted

----------


## Stranger

> ok sorry he told them hes is wanted


Why would he do that? Why not just leave the airport and go about his business? He would have nothing to lose by roaming the streets.

----------


## FarangRed

Think about it, he's got to the UK without getting arressted but he dont know whats going down when he get to Heathrow, he's had long enough to think about what could happen he has taken the lesser of the two evils, to get banged up in the UK or back to Thailand

----------


## Stranger

Sorry I'm not convinced. 

If there was a warrant for his arrest in England then it's likely he was nabbed at Heathrow Airport (presuming he traveled on his real passport). Giving himself up or not giving himelf up to UK authorities is going to have zero bearing on whether or not he gets extradited back to Thailand.

----------


## Nostradamus

> If there was a warrant for his arrest in England then it's likely he was nabbed at Heathrow Airport (presuming he traveled on his real passport).


Warrants are very rarely acted upon at UK airports, and don't flash up when you enter the country unless you are on a watchlist.

----------


## FarangRed

it was over 4 years ago also, he got time for armed robbery

----------


## Bobcock

> ok sorry he told them hes is wanted


And you know this as fact?

I doubt it....

----------


## Stranger

> Originally Posted by FarangRed
> 
> ok sorry he told them hes is wanted
> 
> 
> And you know this as fact?
> 
> I doubt it....


Yeah...doesn't add up at all. 

So Mr. Aldhouse tells the police to arrest him in London, because he is scared that the BIB from Thailand will come find him, kidnap him and then bundle him into a private jet and fly him back to LOS.


Alternatively, he walks through immigration at Heathrow and is a free man......hmmmmm..........

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

according to the Birmingham Mail :::


 


*Birmingham kickboxer arrested for death of soldier in Thailand* 

Aug 28 2010 by Mark Cowan, Birmingham Mail 
Add a comment
Recommend 



A BIRMINGHAM kickboxer at the centre of a manhunt following the fatal stabbing of a US soldier in Thailand has been arrested at Heathrow airport.
 
Lee Aldhouse was held in London under an old warrant issued for his recall to prison

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

according to the Birmingham Mail :::


 


*Birmingham kickboxer arrested for death of soldier in Thailand* 

Aug 28 2010 by Mark Cowan, Birmingham Mail 
Add a comment
Recommend 



A BIRMINGHAM kickboxer at the centre of a manhunt following the fatal stabbing of a US soldier in Thailand has been arrested at Heathrow airport.
 
Lee Aldhouse was held in London under an old warrant issued for his recall to prison.

 recall to prison has got to be better than recall to Thailand!

----------


## Stranger

> Lee Aldhouse was held in London under an old warrant issued for his recall to prison


Sounds about right.

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

according to the Birmingham Mail :::


 


*Birmingham kickboxer arrested for death of soldier in Thailand* 

Aug 28 2010 by Mark Cowan, Birmingham Mail 
Add a comment
Recommend 



A BIRMINGHAM kickboxer at the centre of a manhunt following the fatal stabbing of a US soldier in Thailand has been arrested at Heathrow airport.
 
Lee Aldhouse was held in London under an old warrant issued for his recall to prison.

recall to prison has got to be better than recall to Thailand!

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

can someone `edit` my reply please,and take out the repeats ?

----------


## English Noodles

> Birmingham kickboxer arrested for death of soldier in Thailand





> Lee Aldhouse was held in London under an old warrant issued for his recall to prison.


Rubbish reporting.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney
> 
> Just one question, HAS IT ACTUALLY BEEN CONFIRMED 100% THAT ALDHOUSE IS IN DEFINITELY THE UK? and I don't mean by that f*cking comic The Bangkok Post!
> 
> 
> Are you really that thick? Change the adjective bold to retarded and we are talking.


*I'll make alowances for your age, you ignorant wanker!*

----------


## dirtydog

> 'A 27-year-old man was arrested on Terminal One of Heathrow Airport





> Lee Aldhouse, 28, was apprehended on Tuesday


How many people did they arrest or was it his birthday that day?

----------


## The Bold Rodney

Maybe he has an older identical twin brother?  :Smile:

----------


## hazz

returned via singapore.

you would have thought that ASEAN would have got some kind of arrangement for flagging up people you want back; wouldn't you.

Given his recent and past history for evading capture and violence I suspect he's going to spend the next 5-10 years in jail whilst extradition is argued over and I am not sure that it could happen to a nicer chap. If he does have a case to answer I hope he gets sent back.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

Totally agree with you about sending him back but flagging up people in today's world of data protecton is certainy a difficult one.

Unless of course you happen to be a government agency then anything goes, even more so if your a Thai governmnent agency... :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> I suspect he's going to spend the next 5-10 years in jail whilst extradition is argued over


Why would he be held in jail after he has served his time for whatever the UK warrant was for? 

He won't be held in jail in the UK for the murder in Thailand if that's what you mean.

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> I suspect he's going to spend the next 5-10 years in jail whilst extradition is argued over
> 
> 
> Why would he be held in jail after he has served his time for whatever the UK warrant was for? 
> 
> He won't be held in jail in the UK for the murder in Thailand if that's what you mean.


True, but if for some reason he seen as a flight risk; he can be held on remand whilst the extradition processed; its not that unusual.

Given that he had an active arrest warrant against him in the UK when he returned, might have warrants in spain and defiantly one in  thailand when he left... would the court have an expectation that he would hang around whilst the extradition was processed?

----------


## English Noodles

> he can be held on remand whilst the extradition processed


Under what law can the UK government do that?

So you are saying that a country can ask for the extradition of a UK citizen and the police will arrest them and the prison service will hold them until the extradition order is completed?

----------


## dirtydog

He is not going to be extradited to a country that may kill him, he's a free man now, well for that murder anyway.

----------


## socal

> He is not going to be extradited to a country that may kill him, he's a free man now, well for that murder anyway.


Thailand might just promise not to kill him, in writing, in order to get him back. It has happened before.

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> he can be held on remand whilst the extradition processed
> 
> 
> Under what law can the UK government do that?
> 
> So you are saying that a country can ask for the extradition of a UK citizen and the police will arrest them and the prison service will hold them until the extradition order is completed?


Basically yes I am; you seem surprised; David blunket was the most right wing home office minster the uk has had for a very very long time; and you should see the treaty he organised with the US. Its the Extradition Act 2003

Heres the process

when the extradition request is received; it will be inspected by a court, if they are happy with it an arrest warrant will be issued.

There will then be an initial hearing before a district judge who was ask if he will go back, if he wants to fight the extradition a date for a hearing will be set. At this point the judge will decide if he should be bailed or remanded.

As I said, in his shoes I would be very worried. If the thais have a good case I can see the UK police helping thailand with the forensics and the courts being interested in facilitating his return. His final hope would be human rights issues, this is where thailand's past will be coming home to roost. It looks like he could be held on remand for this whole process if the UK judge believes its necessary.

It also looks an undertaking that a death penalty will not be acted on is enough for an extradition to take place and I cannot see any grounds for the UK gov not to trust the thai government on this. Unlike Singapore, Thailand hasn't really shown much enthusiasm for sentencing prisoners from abolitionist countries to death in the recent past.

Warning... me chemist not lawyer

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> There will then be an initial hearing before a district judge who was ask if he will go back, if he wants to fight the extradition a date for a hearing will be set. At this point the judge will decide if he should be bailed or remanded into custardy


 
Is he entitled to free RHUBARB during his custardy?

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> There will then be an initial hearing before a district judge who was ask if he will go back, if he wants to fight the extradition a date for a hearing will be set. At this point the judge will decide if he should be bailed or remanded into custardy
> 
> 
>  
> Is he entitled to free RHUBARB during his custardy?


only if it comes with crumble.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

I've heard of porridge before but never custardy?  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

> As I said, in his shoes I would be very worried. If the thais have a good case I can see the UK police helping thailand with the forensics and the courts being interested in facilitating his return.


If he admits the crime the death sentence will be commuted, if he tells the UK courts he didn't do it and will not admit to it he stands a good chance of the death penalty, what do you think he is going to say, don't forget, he really isn't worried about a little white lie when it comes down to being imprisoned in Thailand for years to come, he is going to tell the UK court he didn't do it and he will tell them that is also what he will say to the Thai court, he aint coming back to Thailand.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

It's gonna be interesting to see how this pans out in the long run.

But, what you say could well be right and certainly reinforced by the army of overpaid legal professionals who will be clamoring to defend his legal and human rights. 

Not withstanding his reputation as a fine upstanding UK citzen!

----------


## hazz

This is what the Extradition Acts says about the death penaty:

(1)The Secretary of State must not order a person’s extradition to a category 2 territory if he could be, will be or has been sentenced to death for the offence concerned in the category 2 territory.

(2)Subsection (1) does not apply if the Secretary of State receives a written assurance which he considers adequate that a sentence of death—
(a)	will not be imposed, 
or 
(b)	will not be carried out (if imposed).
Note, thailand is a category 2 territory. So the question is, do the thai government or judiciary have the authority to either prevent a death sentence from being given in a capital case or prevent the death penalty from being carried out? in most countries the answer is yes.

----------


## hazz

> It's gonna be interesting to see how this pans out in the long run.
> 
> But, what you say could well be right and certainly reinforced by the army of overpaid legal professionals who will be clamoring to defend his legal and human rights. 
> 
> Not withstanding his reputation as a fine upstanding UK citzen!


Thats why I suspect that he might spend quite a while on remand whilst this is sorted out one way or another.

----------


## English Noodles

The Secretary of State’s decision has to be made within eight weeks of  the day the case is sent to him, otherwise the person may apply to be  discharged.

----------


## dirtydog

> Note, thailand is a category 2 territory. So the question is, do the thai government or judiciary have the authority to either prevent a death sentence from being given in a capital case or prevent the death penalty from being carried out? in most countries the answer is yes.


Nope, do you think they can change their penal code or constituition in the next 8 weeks, or even the following 80 weeks? He hasn't been charged or convicted in Thailand, how can they promise him anything? He is a free man as far as this case is concerned.

----------


## English Noodles

Anyone who thinks the guy will be coming back to Thailand against his own free will must be crazy.

It ain't gonna happen.

----------


## hazz

> The Secretary of State’s decision has to be made within eight weeks of  the day the case is sent to him, otherwise the person may apply to be  discharged.


How is that relevant? Its just there to stop the SS keeping someone waiting forever for a decision, unlike a thai residence app. I don't think it means that you can apply for a discharge 8 weeks after the SS gets the case, gives an answer you don't like and you appeal. Looks like the judge can keep you in remand all the way, unless you can make a human rights case.

Just face it the UK's not the place it used to be.... UK justice has been getting very Singaporean the last 15 years  :Disappointed: .sentence

He probably won't make it back to thailand, but I don't think its a forgone conclusion. The reality that even if he does get off, he's probably only a couple of victims away from a life sentence.

----------


## dirtydog

Never ever forget, Thais are dumb.

 
Phuket manhunt leader Colonel Vichid Intharasorn: An expat crime, so who pays?


*Phuket Net Closing on Kickbox Killer Suspect - Phuket Wan
*

*Phuket Net Closing on Kickbox Killer Suspect*

         By Chutima Sidasathian and Alan Morison    
Tuesday, August 17, 2010


              THE OFFICER in charge of the manhunt for Phuket's kickbox   killer  believes the net is closing and his prey has limited options   now.

*''He has two choices,'' Colonel Vichid Intharasorn told Phuketwan. ''He can surrender to police. We would be happy to see him. Or he can hold out until we come for him. 

**''There is no escape.''*

----------


## dirtydog

Lucky Colonel Vichid Intharasorn warned Phuket airport about him wasn't it, just a shame the killer wasn't as dumb as him.

----------


## English Noodles

> The Secretary of State’s decision has to be made within eight weeks of the day the case is sent to him, otherwise the person may apply to be discharged.





> How is that relevant?





> I suspect he's going to spend the next 5-10 years in jail whilst extradition is argued over





> ''He has two choices,'' Colonel Vichid Intharasorn told Phuketwan. ''He can surrender to police. We would be happy to see him. Or he can hold out until we come for him.  ''There is no escape.''


I think hazz has been writing Vichid's press releases for him. :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

He's probably another Thai who thinks that nasty farangs have had an average of 3 years education just like the Thai criminals he catches, sadly most farangs can actually do basic maths, can actually think for themselves and even know how many days there are in a year.

----------


## English Noodles

> even know how many days there are in a year.


Normal year or leap year?

----------


## dirtydog

We should have a thread on "Proud Idiots of the Week", that Thai bird with the hair would be good for her crap on those bomb detectors, this idiot would be a fine one to add to the collection..

----------


## dirtydog

> Normal year or leap year?


Is that a trick question  :Smile:

----------


## hazz

trust thailand to screw up everytime.

their assurance that a death penalty will not be carried out comes in the following form:

it is unlikely that the death penalty will be imposed and that representations of foreign governments to the King of Thailand for clemency in such cases are always met.
Don't see that getting very far in the EU, didn't in canada in 2008.

And apparently its all down the the judge on  the day whether or not you get a manslaughter/murder charge or the death penalty. Beyond anyones control

most countries are able to amke these assurances, otherwise extradition treaties with the west are a little useless for anything major

That should make the brummie happy.

----------


## dirtydog

> it is unlikely that the death penalty will be imposed and that representations of foreign governments to the King of Thailand for clemency in such cases are always met.


As long as they plead guilty, do you really think after 4 years of living in Thailand that Lee is that dumb, he aint coming back and he got away with murder.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney
> 
> 
> It's gonna be interesting to see how this pans out in the long run.
> 
> But, what you say could well be right and certainly reinforced by the army of overpaid legal professionals who will be clamoring to defend his legal and human rights. 
> 
> Not withstanding his reputation as a fine upstanding UK citzen!
> 
> ...


*Despite what many of the amateur barristers writing on this site think, Thailand could give an undertaking to the UK that Aldhouse will not face the death penalty.*

*And rest assured Lee Aldhouse won't be out and about until the matter of any criminal activity both past and present, home and abroad is clarified by the UK authorities. Not least because there's a new government who are banging their drums about the last lots failure to address crime in the UK.*

*Try to forget about his return to Thailand for just one minute, think about the political hot potatoes in the UK and between the US and UK with Thailand hovering on the sidelines.* 

*There's gonna be some diplomatic wheeling and dealing for sure and legal wrangling. Aldhouse's fate will depend to a large degree on what's agreed between the politicians and advised by the diplomats behind the scenes.* 

*Unfortunately as we know there's an army of legal parasites who don't care what a just outcome should be, they scent the legal aid cash and go where that's available and this case has all the makings of a legal gravy train!* 

*Thats one big spanner in the works which may or may not stop the UK sending him back to Thailand to rot in a Thai prison.*

----------


## hazz

I suspect that in  Aldhouse, its only going to be a matter of time before he's in the same mess again. Given the enthusiasm that the UK have shown the last few years for extraditing Brits; the thai's have nobody but themselves to blame in they don't get him.

Good news for his next victim  :Disappointed: 

Rodney, read this and weep Thailand was unable to give assurances that canada wanted in a similar case.

----------


## hazz

> We should have a thread on "Proud Idiots of the Week", that Thai bird with the hair would be good for her crap on those bomb detectors, this idiot would be a fine one to add to the collection..


Your being a bit unkind there, they proably not been taking their iodine tabs; apparently it makes for a cretin.

----------


## dirtydog

> Despite what many of the amateur barristers writing on this site think, Thailand could give an undertaking to the UK that Aldhouse will not face the death penalty.


Are you a barrister? He aint coming back you idiot no matter how many times you rub your knob, the UK does not send people to countries that they maybe executed in unless they are in the army.

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> Despite what many of the amateur barristers writing on this site think, Thailand could give an undertaking to the UK that Aldhouse will not face the death penalty.
> 
> 
> Are you a barrister? He aint coming back you idiot no matter how many times you rub your knob, the UK does not send people to countries that they maybe executed in unless they are in the army.


I didn't write that quote

----------


## sunsetter

> I would go along with that. Quote: Originally Posted by FarangRed He didn't really get the shit kicked out of it by all accounts just became a free for all in the bar I heard that the English guy tried to stroke the American guys cock when they were in the toilets together. The American spurned Mr Lees advances and gave him a good slapping.


 
sorry mate, but you dont half type some bollix sometimes, im only being honest, have they caught him yet then?

----------


## sunsetter

> He should have went to Scotland. They would have released him immediately.


 
oh yes? whys that then?

----------


## dirtydog

Sorry Haz, seems I hit the wrong q quote button.

----------


## sunsetter

supertough bugger runs home to mum, the end

----------


## sunsetter

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> Doubt if they even knew about the dead at 4am let alone closing bridges etc, as for the drive, are you gay or just a woman? I done Pattaya to Penang on a 125cc in a single day.
> 
> 
> Would argue the point but knowing the hour and your well known drinking habits I don't fancy getting banned tonight!


 
fairplay mate, penang to patts in a day   :smiley laughing:

----------


## hazz

Still think he might spend a while in remand whilst the extradition works its way though the system. ok canada's not the UK, but there's a canadian who's been on remand for 10 years under similar circumstances, still in jail as far as I know. If canada sends their guy here, i suspect that the thais will be able to get the brit too.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

Quote:
Originally Posted by *tugboat* 
_and i for one will not let this slip into oblivion_

Stop Press......

Its only a rumour but apparently Aldhouse read "Tug Boats" posts and gave himself up to the authorities!

Well done Tug Boat you scared the shit out of him for sure!  :smiley laughing:

----------


## dirtydog

^^Another gay forum member? Real men can do 1,500km in a day cos we don't have sore anal passages  :Smile:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Quote: Originally Posted by Humbert He should have went to Scotland. They would have released him immediately. oh yes? whys that then?


Because they wear f*cking skirts and reckon they're hard men!

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Sorry Haz, seems I hit the wrong q quote button.


Excellent stuff but you didn't read my quote right, get your bins cleaned!  :smiley laughing:

----------


## SiLeakHunt

My understanding was that the UK would not extradite people to countries where they were at risk of receiving the death penalty..

cheers

----------


## English Noodles

> My understanding was that the UK would not extradite people to countries where they were at risk of receiving the death penalty..


Christ.

----------


## FarangRed

I'm not sure if this is true just yet, but the BIB have the g/f for questioning

----------


## dirtydog

^Again no case, she obviously didn't go to Cambodia, Singapore or the UK, let her free.

----------


## FarangRed

It seems she went all the way to the boarder with him, and the bogeys said the would arrest anyone assisting him to escape

----------


## dirtydog

I doubt that is a crime, she is free.

----------


## dirtydog

He made me plea soon sorts out that one, she aint going to jail.

----------


## dirtydog

Never ever forget, Thais are dumb.

 
Phuket manhunt leader Colonel Vichid Intharasorn: An expat crime, so who pays?


*Phuket Net Closing on Kickbox Killer Suspect - Phuket Wan
*

*Phuket Net Closing on Kickbox Killer Suspect*

         By Chutima Sidasathian and Alan Morison    
Tuesday, August 17, 2010


              THE OFFICER in charge of the manhunt for Phuket's kickbox    killer  believes the net is closing and his prey has limited options    now.

*''He has two choices,'' Colonel Vichid Intharasorn told Phuketwan. ''He can surrender to police. We would be happy to see him. Or he can hold out until we come for him. 

**''There is no escape.''*

----------


## FarangRed

Have to make it look like they are doing something

----------


## dirtydog

> ''There is no escape.''


Well, unless the git nips off down to Eastern Thailand and uses a Cambodian crossing point that is, and than zooms off to Singapore and catches a flight to the UK, but apart from that Phuket airport has been warned.

----------


## FarangRed

I think that policeman should be in your how dumb are they thread DD

----------


## hazz

I feel sorry for Colonel Blimp, after its not his fault that the police college run the 'how to finance your career' course at the same time as the 'how to avoid making a tit of yourself' course

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by Colonel Vichid Intharasorn
> 
> ''There is no escape.''
> 
> 
> Well, unless the git nips off down to Eastern Thailand and uses a Cambodian crossing point that is, and than zooms off to Singapore and catches a flight to the UK, but apart from that Phuket airport has been warned.


Famous last words they were "No Escape"

----------


## hazz

If we all post him some iodine tabs, do you think he might get the hint?

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> If we all post him some iodine tabs, do you think he might get the hint?


 
Absolutely not...he'd probably think they were suppository tabs and stick them up his a*se!

Saying that I have a feeling he's not feeling too sharp at this time and probably very disappointed that Aldhouse didn't read what he said to the papers are give himself up!

----------


## dirtydog

This needs repeating to show the calibre of Thailands Police.


 
Phuket manhunt leader Colonel Vichid Intharasorn: An expat crime, so who pays?


*Phuket Net Closing on Kickbox Killer Suspect - Phuket Wan
*

*Phuket Net Closing on Kickbox Killer Suspect*

         By Chutima Sidasathian and Alan Morison    
Tuesday, August 17, 2010


              THE OFFICER in charge of the manhunt for Phuket's kickbox     killer  believes the net is closing and his prey has limited options     now.

*''He has two choices,'' Colonel Vichid Intharasorn told Phuketwan. ''He can surrender to police. We would be happy to see him. Or he can hold out until we come for him. 

**''There is no escape.''*

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> ''He has two choices,'' Colonel Vichid Intharasorn told Phuketwan. ''He can surrender to police. We would be happy to see him. Or he can hold out until we come for him. ''There is no escape.''


Can't disagree with you there DD, but having had the privilege to have met some of the old Bill in the UK (socially I might add) this guy shines compared with many of them!  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Being an ex director of a security company, although I may have been the company secretary, can't remember now, we had a lot of dealings with the police, they are great when they are on your side and you can get away with loads of illegal shite, you go against them and they will do their best to fuck you, and I mean really go out of their way to fuck you, questioning police that know you, hanging around outside your house and then following you, they really do protect their own.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Being an ex director of a security company, although I may have been the company secretary, can't remember now, we had a lot of dealings with the police, they are great when they are on your side and you can get away with loads of illegal shite, you go against them and they will do their best to fuck you, and I mean really go out of their way to fuck you, questioning police that know you, hanging around outside your house and then following you, they really do protect their own.


Yep absolutely, I've met quite a few and they laughed about the dirty tricks they got up to. Saying that unfortunately we need the f*ckers in this f*cked up world.

I've seen them bend the rules to suit themselves and get up to all sorts of antics especially when they're on the piss. 

Two of the guys I went to school with couldn't do their own shoe laces up they were so thick and what happened? they joined the old bill and f*ck me they thought they were super stars and God only help the people they nicked.  

I wouldn't have any problem with the death penalty if were not for the way the old bill have cut corners, falsified  evidence and stitchd people up not to mention being obsessed by their own self importance and absolutely convinced of their superiority.

They're a club on their own and they're convinced they know better than any civilian, saying that the're not all bad, just the majority of them are and I speak about the UK police force only.

----------


## dirtydog

I had a little problem with the UK police one time, ok it wern't a little problem and I was fucking angry, had police interviewing police I knew, had police spending their days parked up outside my house, I fucked the seargent in court and ruined his career, but they still wanted a bit of my arse, so Mr Hunt from Scotland Yard, suck my cock you fucking piece of shite.

----------


## Mid

Aldhouse - already last weeks news

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Aldhouse - already last weeks news


Errrrrrrrrrrrr well Aldhouse in Phuket maybe, but him being detained in the UK this week isn't last weeks news!

Neither is the discussion as to whether he stays in the UK or gets shipped back to Thailand. 

If you have nothing to add or your not interested, the answers easy don't post inane comments!

----------


## blue

yeh go make some THIS WEEKS  news
sail your tugboat off the coast of somalia
see  you in about 2 years

----------


## tugboat

are you coughing up iodine up in your last post bold rodney?

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> are you coughing up iodine up in your last post bold rodney?


Tugboat, thank God you're back, I'm looking forward to reading more of your exciting and informative posts!

Ohhh... and by the way before I forget...you did a great job on Aldhouse he's given himself up after reading your posts! 

Excellent work, keep it up. (the posts I mean)

----------


## teddy

> ...*, they scent the legal aid cash and go where that's available and this case has all the makings of a legal gravy train!* ...


Only wealthy MPs and businessmen get legal aid.

----------


## dirtydog

Probably a lot of amerikan marines now wanking off over the thoughts of what they would do to Lee if only he was in Iraq. wank on boys, your all heroes.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Originally Posted by The Bold Rodney
> 
> 
> ...*, they scent the legal aid cash and go where that's available and this case has all the makings of a legal gravy train!* ...
> 
> 
> Only wealthy MPs and businessmen get legal aid.


Not quite true, but some have in the past.

Look carefully at the cases involving many immigrants, preachers, muslim activists, high jackers etc. etc. and see how its now big business in the UK and the legal fat cats are getting fatter and fatter.

But that's the great thing about British fair play, we afford it to every Tom, Muslim and Harry whether they've contributed to our society or not! 

The only time there's any uproar is when we discover we've been paying them social benefits and assisting them in blowing us up!

----------


## Begbie

> I had a little problem with the UK police one time, ok it wern't a little problem and I was fucking angry, had police interviewing police I knew, had police spending their days parked up outside my house, I fucked the seargent in court and ruined his career, but they still wanted a bit of my arse, so Mr Hunt from Scotland Yard, suck my cock you fucking piece of shite.


Has Blackgang come back ?

I think we should be told.  :rofl:

----------


## Humbert

> Originally Posted by Mid
> 
> Aldhouse - already last weeks news
> 
> 
> Errrrrrrrrrrrr well Aldhouse in Phuket maybe, but him being detained in the UK this week isn't last weeks news!
> 
> Neither is the discussion as to whether he stays in the UK or gets shipped back to Thailand. 
> 
> If you have nothing to add or your not interested, the answers easy don't post inane comments!


 
Hey Rodney, you're kind of a new guy so don't take this the wrong way  but if it wasn't for Mid we wouldn't have much to 'add to' or 'comment on' around here. :Smile:

----------


## Nostradamus

Police killed Liddle.

ACAB.

----------


## English Noodles

Bring forward the six pigs, We wanna see them swing so high.

----------


## teddy

> Police killed Liddle.
> 
> ACAB.


Harry Roberts is my friend,
he kills coppers...

----------


## FarangRed

now it's Raol Moat is our friend bye the way in Geordie land

----------


## Seekingasylum

> *Try to forget about his return to Thailand for just one minute, think about the political hot potatoes in the UK and between the US and UK with Thailand hovering on the sidelines.* 
> 
> *There's gonna be some diplomatic wheeling and dealing for sure and legal wrangling. Aldhouse's fate will depend to a large degree on what's agreed between the politicians and advised by the diplomats behind the scenes.*


If and when the Thai actually get around to formally requesting the extradition of Aldhouse the outcome will rest solely upon the District Judge's determination at the hearing and the Home Secretary.

You really haven't got a clue, have you.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Believe I'll have to go with Rodney on this one. There will be a lot of behind the scenes wrangling going on, involving all three countries involved. It will be most interesting to see how this plays out. I actually think he made a very good move running for home. This could drag out for a very long time given the UK's general unwillingness to extradite people to countries and on charges where they could face the death sentence, the US desire to see justice done for the death of an American, and Thailand's desire not to lose any more face than it already has. Should be interesting.

----------


## Begbie

^Wonder if he murdered anyone during his time in Spain. They don't need to apply for extradition, only an arrest warrant and straight on the plane.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> ^Believe I'll have to go with Rodney on this one. There will be a lot of behind the scenes wrangling going on,


Look, despite whatever you or any other person might believe from whatever fanciful source (doubtless an imagination fevered by Hollywood nonsense and cheap fiction) that's not how it works in real life.

The UK's policy on extradition is enshrined in the Extradition Act 2003 and it is that, and that alone, which will determine his return to Thailand if he declines to do so voluntarily.

There are no other considerations and talk of convoluted power plays between the US State Department, the UK Foreign Office, the Thai MFA et al is really quite simply absurd when one considers the drivelling, sordid nature of this particular crime.

Rodney affects a certainty where none truly exists save in his raddled musings.

----------


## taxexile

aldhouse is small potatoes.

the thai police, whilst still very much in an egg on face situation, are probably glad to see the back of him and anyway, they will have access to the 5 million baht in his thai account to heal their wounds.

as others have said, extradition will be a long process and the thais will have to hire and pay uk lawyers to put their case, sadly they will never be able to convince a uk court to allow his extradition.

diplomats may go through the formalities of sending letters to each other, but they have bigger fish to fry and in the end it is up to the courts to decide.

if the americans want their man, they will have to send a hitman to do him.
the thais will be more than happy with the 5 million baht.




> raddled musings


exactly

----------


## Gerbil

> so Mr Hunt from Scotland Yard, suck my cock you fucking piece of shite.


Mr. Hunt? Was this him?

----------


## Humbert

A bar fight which ended in somebody getting stabbed to death in Thailand is hardly a matter that the US government is going to concern itself with. You'd think we were talking about the crime of century here. The local authorities in Britain will decide his fate regarding extradition and that will be the end of it.

----------


## Bobcock

Humbert

You are wrong.

the 101st airborne is being mobilised for an attack as we speak.

If Cameron doesn't cough him up at Bristol Parkway station at dawn, an assault will be launched through Castle Bromwich at 1am the following morning.

The reason for the late hour is to get it live on prime time EST so the sound of "USA USA" can reverberate from bars throughout the civilised world.

Pay per View only $9.99.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> aldhouse is small potatoes.
> 
> 
> as others have said, extradition will be a long process and the thais will have to hire and pay uk lawyers to put their case, sadly they will never be able to convince a uk court to allow his extradition.
> 
> diplomats may go through the formalities of sending letters to each other, but they have bigger fish to fry and in the end it is up to the courts to decide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually not quite right Tax. The Thai can elect to represent themselves at the extradition hearing but normally most requesting countries will leave the matter to be prosecuted by the Crown Prosecution Service. There is no exchange between diplomats. 

The Thai will have to send a bundle of papers setting out the case against Aldhouse requesting his extradition which will be submitted to the Home Secretary who then considers if it is compliant with UK law and accepted procedures. He then issues his authority to proceed and the matter goes for hearing before a District Judge whose primary concern is whether or not there is a prima facie case to answer. There is a right of appeal against any decision to approve the request for extradition.

It's quite a simple process but as ever the devil is in the detail and it is this hurdle which may be insurmountable to the Thai whose investigative competence and evidence gathering is at best questionable, never mind the human rights issues.

----------


## Humbert

^Green in transit. To Bobcock that is.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> so Mr Hunt from Scotland Yard, suck my cock you fucking piece of shite.
> 
> 
> Mr. Hunt? Was this him?


Would be easier just to turn him over to that guy.  Can Aldhouse be sent back to 1973?

----------


## Agent_Smith

^Iraq is sooooo yesterday, DD.  They're all heading over to Afghani-land now.

----------


## Mid

*Boxer  on  run  held  after  Thai  killing*
RYAN SABEY 
   Tuesday, 31 August 2010

 
_Aldhouse ... suspect_

*A BRITISH kickboxer on the run from Thai cops after the death  of a US soldier has been arrested at Heathrow Airport.*

 Former bouncer Lee Aldhouse, 27, was named prime suspect after marine  Dashawn Longfellow, 23, was found stabbed to death in Phuket.

 He flew in from Singapore and was arrested at Terminal 1 for  breaching bail terms following a 2005 release from jail.

 Case officer Lt Col Anukul Nuket, said: "We have all the necessary  evidence to extradite him to Thailand. Once he is here he will face  trial for this crime."

 Thai cops issued an arrest warrant for Aldhouse - known as the Pit  Bull - soon after Longfellow's body was found.

 Witnesses say he had a fight with the soldier who was on holiday  recovering from wounds received in Afghanistan.

 Aldhouse, originally from Birmingham, was caught by the UK's new  e-borders system that counts people in and out.

thesun.co.uk

----------


## Mid

_Scotland Yard confirmed that a 27-year-old  British man had been arrested at Heathrow on August 18. 

The agency  refused to answer questions about any possible extradition to Thailand.

_News from The Associated Press

----------


## FarangRed

I'm sorry MID you keep posting the same things, we all know this, post something new

----------


## BobR

> A bar fight which ended in somebody getting stabbed to death in Thailand is hardly a matter that the US government is going to concern itself with. You'd think we were talking about the crime of century here. The local authorities in Britain will decide his fate regarding extradition and that will be the end of it.


Some nobody American getting killed, the US Government does not care.  Don't get caught selling counterfeit software or movies though, that is a serious crime. If your last name is not Inc. or you're not a billionaire elite, they could not care less about you.

----------


## English Noodles

> If your last name is not Inc. or you're not a billionaire elite, they could not care less about you.


Yup. :ourrules:

----------


## Fast Eddie

So if they don't extradite him, what will the British authorities do with him? It surely can't be satisfactory to have a known and unpunished murderer loose on the streets.

----------


## hazz

There is a precedent of sorts. 

Canada probably has the same sort of human rights issues as the EU. A Canadian, Michael Joseph Karas, has been in jail awaiting extradition to thailand for over 10 years, as he has been accused of chopping up a young lady in pattya quite a while ago.

From what I can tell, the candian's happy the the quality of the evidence against the guy and the only thing holding up the extradition has been the inability of thailand to give an assurance that a death penalty will not be given or acted open. As thailand has an 'independent judiciary :Smile: ' assurances could not be given about not handing down of a death sentence; they did however point out that the king always grants reprieve from the death sentence when an abolitionist country requests one for their citizens. The canadian courts have not been accepting this. This year a new assurance has been issued and this is now being considered by the courts and  the appeal courts.

If the evidence against aldhouse is of the same quality, then its likely this is what awaits him.

----------


## jandajoy

precedent.

----------


## Nostradamus

Thailand only has itself to blame. An inept Police force let him escape and an antiquated and barbaric law prevents his swift return.

Aldhouse will serve his sentence in the UK for whatever crime he was arrested for (turned himself in I believe) before anything else happens.

He's played this one very skilfully indeed.

----------


## nidhogg

> Aldhouse will serve his sentence in the UK for whatever crime he was arrested for (turned himself in I believe) before anything else happens.
> 
> He's played this one very skilfully indeed.


Not sure about that.  The reports I read said he was arrested (not handed himself in) for breaking his parole conditions, and there was a warrent already issued for his arrest in UK.

Breaking your parole can be treated severely. He might fnd himself serving the rest of his additional sentence - PLUS - extra for breaking his parole - just in time for him to be extradited to face charges in Thailand.  Pretty good chance he will never be free again.


....well, hopefully.

----------


## Nostradamus

> Not sure about that. The reports I read said he was arrested (not handed himself in) for breaking his parole conditions, and there was a warrent already issued for his arrest in UK.


He turned himself in when he got to Heathrow where he was then arrested for an outstanding warrant. 

As I stated before, warrants are very rarely served at UK airports unless you are on a terrorist watch list or they are expecting you. They certainly do not appear on the computer when your passport is swiped by the machine.

----------


## hazz

> As I stated before, warrants are very rarely served at UK airports unless you are on a terrorist watch list or they are expecting you. They certainly do not appear on the computer when your passport is swiped by the machine.


Every time a plane leaves an airport a lot of data is sent to the destination airport; this includes a manifest of passengers and their passport numbers. If someones on a watch list, they get greeted by a posy as they leave the plane; I've seen happen  four times, always on flights arriving from bangkok (:

----------


## FarangRed

I agree with what your saying^^^ so what happened when he landed in Singapore?

----------


## blue

according to the Birmingham mail
''It was thought Aldhouse, originally from Birmingham, was wanted for  breaching bail terms following a 2005 release from jail. But it was  still not clear what offence he had been serving time for in the UK  beforehand.''
not clear ? you would think some journalist would search the court records to find out ?, or perhaps its a load of cobblers,

----------


## FarangRed

Armed Robbery it did say in some earlier report

----------


## Mid

> *Aldhouse, originally from Birmingham, was caught by the UK's new e-borders system that counts people in and out.*


.....

----------


## crippen

UK (where he has been wanted on armed robbery charges).

http://www.magicalray.com/another-go...reetfight.html

----------


## Nostradamus

> Aldhouse, originally from Birmingham, was caught by the UK's new e-borders system that counts people in and out.


e-Borders is to check for immigrants sneaking in and people on watch-lists. It does not show outstanding warrants. Sun talking out of its arse again I suspect.

He turned himself in on arrival and was subsequently arrested as he had warrants.

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by Mid
> 
> Aldhouse, originally from Birmingham, was caught by the UK's new e-borders system that counts people in and out.
> 
> 
> e-Borders is to check for immigrants sneaking in and people on watch-lists. It does not show outstanding warrants. Sun talking out of its arse again I suspect.
> 
> He turned himself in on arrival and was subsequently arrested as he had warrants.


I have no idea what happened Aldhouse at heathrow, but it looks like they do search for outstanding arrest warrants at the boarders. There is an article about a guy arrested at heathrow in 2009 on a warrant issued when he failed to turn up at court in 2006. 

UK police patrol cars are fitted with number plate recognition software that automatically checks the number of the car they are behind for outstanding warrants on the registered driver and associates. It would be strange for a government that chooses to implement this, would at the same time choose not to implement it at airports, where they will have many hours notice of the suspects arrival.

----------


## FarangRed

What ever programs they have believe me he handed himself in

----------


## Bobcock

and you know this how?

----------


## FarangRed

> and you know this how?


I live in Rawai were it happened

----------


## klongmaster

> I live in Rawai were it happened


so it's just the gossip off the street...or did he phone you to tell you that's what he did?

----------


## Bobcock

You live in Rawai, he was arrested at Heathrow, I doubt he has been phoning back to Rawai to fill you all in with the full details.

ps. just phoned a mate who works at Heathrow. He was flagged by an outstanding arrest warrant. They were waiting for him. He knows, he's at Heathrow, it's where it happened.

----------


## Mousepad

A few years ago, I flew back into LHR for a short break to see my old man. Going through the EU/UK passport holder's line, I got 'checked in' only to be confronted by a few 'suits'. They were/knew that somebody with a name very close to mine was entering the country at that time. How? I don't know, but they pulled me over and there was only 1 letter difference in our names. What this guy had dine, I have no idea but they questioned me for about an hour ...... probably while the guy walked away ... lol

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by Mid
> 
> Aldhouse, originally from Birmingham, was caught by the UK's new e-borders system that counts people in and out.
> 
> 
> e-Borders is to check for immigrants sneaking in and people on watch-lists. It does not show outstanding warrants. Sun talking out of its arse again I suspect.
> 
> He turned himself in on arrival and was subsequently arrested as he had warrants.


So you can have a warrant on you for assassinating the prime minister but you will be free and clear to fly out if the country using your real passport.

that sounds like bullshit to me but I am not English.

----------


## blue

Truth is the British  government wasted billions on various computer projects, all failed , this latest e borders one, is a bit of a basket case too, 2015 new date to have all ports etc sealed 
 Noone  in the public really knows how efective it is,but 
 the speed the long queue gets  past the immigration guy  on the European passorts holders  desk, suggests they only selectively check properly .
maybee aldhouse got recognised on the plane, or the singapore immigration finally realised who they had let go .

----------


## English Noodles

> the speed the long queue gets past the immigration guy on the European passorts holders desk, suggests they only selectively check properly .


With the new system the details of passengers get sent to the UK border agency when the traveller checks in for a flight. This info then goes through the computer and if a flag comes up then the information will be looked at and when the persons passport is scanned through on arrival in the UK it will be acted upon.

----------


## blue

yes thats what we paid for but does it work ,,

----------


## English Noodles

> does it work


I doubt it.

----------


## Mr Lick

As i reported previously it would seem that EN is correct when he states that the details of passengers are sent to the UK border agency prior to their departure from a foreign port.

Having sat on several aircraft after touchdown from Bangkok in recent years whilst the UK Police come onboard to arrest one or more persons, i would say that the system is working.  :Smile:

----------


## Nostradamus

Again, and I know this for a fact, warrants are not acted upon at the airport, nor are you flagged if you have a warrant for your arrest in the UK unless, as I have already stated, you are on a watch list or they specifically go to get you as they believe you are dangerous.

Again, I know for a fact that Aldhouse notified authorities on arrival of his fugitive status, was detained, then arrested for an outstanding warrant.




> So you can have a warrant on you for assassinating the prime minister but you will be free and clear to fly out if the country using your real passport.  that sounds like bullshit to me but I am not English.


Obviously not, but you can easily fly out of the UK if you have a warrant for your arrest or you are out on bail for less serious crimes other than murder for example.

----------


## Nostradamus

> This info then goes through the computer and if a flag comes up then the information will be looked at and when the persons passport is scanned through on arrival in the UK it will be acted upon.


As I already pointed out, arrest warrants do not appear on this computer. 

If you are flagged then Police will be waiting for you from your flight. If you've made it as far as the Immigration counter, your likely safe, unless you are travelling on a false passport or have visa violations.

Aldhouse was arrested in the terminal building only _after_ he surrendered himself to Police.

----------


## FarangRed

Thanks for backing me up there Nostro

----------


## klongmaster

> Again, I know for a fact


How do you ''know for a fact? You need to establish some credentials here or are you another one who is 'in the know'...

----------


## Nostradamus

> How do you ''know for a fact?


I am former SAS and now work in a capacity for SIS (Mi5 and Mi6).

----------


## aging one

> I am former SAS and now work in a capacity for SIS (Mi5 and Mi6).


and an expert on Austrian economics and the proud owner of over a pound of gold. 

*Wow. Isnt the internet lovely?*

----------


## klongmaster

> I am former SAS and now work in a capacity for SIS (Mi5 and Mi6).


Well thank God for that. For a moment there I thought you were just another bull-shitter but now your creds are fully established we can firmly trust everything you say...carry on sir! :mid:

----------


## Nostradamus

> and an expert on Austrian economics and the proud owner of over a pound of gold.


I know sweet fa about Australian economics and I don't wear gold because it is pikey.

----------


## aging one

Oh yeah thats another expert, sorry about that nos.

----------


## Nostradamus

My mission includes infiltration and reconnaissance of Sukhumvit bars  and the interrogation and recruitment of local workers to disseminate  information that could be vital to the security of the UK.

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by aging one
> 
> and an expert on Austrian economics and the proud owner of over a pound of gold.
> 
> 
> I know sweet fa about Australian economics and I don't wear gold because it is pikey.


I think he might have been suggesting that you might be a distant relative of a certain Mr Purcell who was involved in a recent street party in thailand.

----------


## Bobcock

> My mission includes infiltration and reconnaissance of Sukhumvit bars and the interrogation and recruitment of local workers to disseminate information that could be vital to the security of the UK.


I've met you in Big Dogs on several occassions and each time you disguise has been so good you were indistuinguishable from the time before. Only the stories and superb interrogation methods (plying with alcohol) were the same.

----------


## Cujo

Does anyone remember the guy who reckonned he had a few kilos of gold, was coming over to open a bar, then cried when his partners ran off with his money?
We do get 'em on here.

----------


## English Noodles

> Aldhouse was arrested in the terminal building only after he surrendered himself to Police.


I have it on good authority that he was caught having a wank over the guy in the next seat on the plane to him, the staff on the flight reported him and that's what he was initially arrested for, they then later found the warrant for him.



> Does anyone remember the guy who reckonned he had a few kilos of gold, was coming over to open a bar, then cried when his partners ran off with his money?


A bkkandrew troll. :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Dug
> 
> Does anyone remember the guy who reckonned he had a few kilos of gold, was coming over to open a bar, then cried when his partners ran off with his money?
> 
> 
> A bkkandrew troll.


Well call me gullible then.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by klongmaster
> 
> How do you ''know for a fact?
> 
> 
> I am former SAS and now work in a capacity for SIS (Mi5 and Mi6).



Very good background experience.  I'm ex MI7 myself.  Towards the end of my career they transferred me over to MI 11.  I left when they merged the two into the new MI 7/11.   As you probably know  7/11 became a world wide _counter intelligence_ organization under the cover of a convenience store franchise chain. I find them good for money laundering (and occasionally paying my electric bill)  I hope that I will not be tracked down and eliminated for disclosing this

----------


## Thaihome

> Originally Posted by Mid
> 
> Aldhouse, originally from Birmingham, was caught by the UK's new e-borders system that counts people in and out.
> 
> 
> e-Borders is to check for immigrants sneaking in and people on watch-lists. It does not show outstanding warrants. Sun talking out of its arse again I suspect.
> 
> He turned himself in on arrival and was subsequently arrested as he had warrants.


I don't know if he turned himself in or not. That would certainly be the smart thing to do if he had an outstanding warrant in the UK to begin with.

From what I have read it would seem that when they scan your passport at UK immigration it does check various UK and EU databases for outstanding warrants and such.

I also believe that have they opportunity to check while you are in the air as the passenger list is sent ahead.
TH
What information do UK immigration officers see when they scan a UK passport? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers

----------


## shadow role

> Originally Posted by Nostradamus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by klongmaster
> ...


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by klongmaster
> 
> How do you ''know for a fact?
> 
> 
> I am former SAS and now work in a capacity for SIS (Mi5 and Mi6).


Oh Fuck!!

That means you have to kill us all now right??

OK.  My real name is "Dirty Dog", and I live in the Jomtien area.  

I may as well fess straight up to save the suspense.....

----------


## Mid

> I hope that I will not be tracked down and eliminated for disclosing this


doubtful , but it should garner you plenty of greens

well done Sir  :Smile:

----------


## Nostradamus

> Originally Posted by Nostradamus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mid
> ...


That's nonsense as is the answer given in the link you provided.

----------


## English Noodles

Yahoo answers is no more reliable than a post on an internet forum.

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by Nostradamus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by klongmaster
> ...


And you were just a dirty old Hod Carrier

----------


## Bobcock

I spoke to the man who took the pictures of Lee Aldhouse that have appeared in all the news reports last night.

He knew him and said this wasn't the first incident of this nature he was involved in. He actually tried to cut someones throat a few years ago and again fled from phuket, not returning for 6 months. The victim survived but with a large number of stitches.....

He told me that Lee Aldhouse is now in Wandsworth jail. He had been released conditionally after serving 3 years of a 5 year sentence, the reason for his re-arrest was that he broke the conditions of that release.

I asked him if he surrendered at the airport, his response was "No, definately not"

----------


## Mid

*News Analysis*


*Phuket Builds the Case Against 'Kickbox Killer'*
Alan Morison and Chutima Sidasathian    
Sunday, September 5, 2010

 
_Former US marine DaShawn Longfellow, knifed to  death on Phuket_
Photo by phuketwan.com/file

GETTING Lee Aldhouse back to Thailand to face a charge that he murdered  former US marine DaShawn Longfellow won't be accomplished easily.   People on Phuket may think Aldhouse is the killer - proving it is  another matter.

Once the 27-year-old kickboxer escaped from Thailand, having him  returned to Phuket became a lot harder.  Yet being in Britain does not  mean he is, as it were, ''home free.''

He is, according to every account we've heard or read so far, an  all-round thug, a man who bites the ears of other kickboxers, makes  threats to strangers, and beats up women. However, not being a  particularly nice man doesn't make him guilty of murder.

Phuket police and officials within the Thai justice system will be  working hard to get him back - even though, as one senior Phuket  policeman has highlighted, Thailand's part in this crime is, to a  certain extent, almost incidental.

A holidaying Briton appears to have killed a holidaying American. The  slaying may have taken place on Phuket, but the nationalities of the  alleged murderer and his victim now count, in some people's eyes, for a  whole lot more.

The extradition process for Aldhouse's retrieval is yet to begin, and it  cannot be rushed.

Phuket Provincial Prosecutor Tawan Sukyiran says that reports that the  case file has been sent back to local police in the Chalong district of  southern Phuket are simply not true.

The prosecutor is waiting, he told us, for the results of forensic tests  now being carried out at Police Region 8 Headquarters in Surat Thani.  He added that the investigation into the crime is continuing on Phuket. 

Police forensic science these days often focuses on DNA, especially in  cases of homicide.  If Aldhouse's DNA can be found in or near where the  killing took place, Longfellow's apartment at Ya Nui Resort 2, it would  be an important piece of evidence in pursuing a charge of murder.

Longfellow's Thai girlfriend was in a bedroom at the apartment and  emerged when she heard the noise as the men fought. But did she see  enough to identify the man who stabbed her friend to death?

Odd as it may seem to onlookers on Phuket, the trail of evidence so far  may not be sufficient at this stage to convict Aldhouse, or even to  persuade British authorities that he should be extradited. Circumstances  surrounding the predawn stabbing on August 14 could even be twisted to  his advantage. 

 Judging from the security camera footage posted on Youtube by _Phuketwan_  and subsequently screened on CNN, Fox News and Sky, two knives were  picked up off the floor of the local 7-Eleven store by a man who looks a  lot like Aldhouse.  But this is not damning evidence.

Perhaps most significantly, the fact that Aldhouse and Longfellow had  already fought earlier in the morning, at the Freedom Bar in Rawai, not  far from Chalong, could account for Aldhouse's DNA being found on  Longfellow's skin or clothing. Even a palm print on the handle of a  knife may not be enough to convict Aldhouse, especially if he chooses to  plead innocence. 

Is there a knife that holds traces of the DNA of both men?  That may be  what the forensic team in Surat Thani is trying to establish. 

Connecting one or both the 7-Eleven knives to the death scene, though,  combined with identifying Aldhouse as the person in the security camera  footage, may be evidence enough for an extradition, if not for a  conviction. 

Add evidence from witnesses at the Freedom Bar that Aldhouse said, after  losing the fight, that he planned to kill Longfellow, and the case  against Aldhouse almost has sufficient momentum for a successful  extradition. 

Khun Tawan and his prosecuting team know that they will need to have a  strong prima facie submission before British authorities allow Aldhouse  to be returned to Thailand. If the evidence remains circumstantial, it  will need to be very strong. 

This is why rigor is being applied to the compilation of the case  document - Thailand is likely to have just one chance at pleading for  Aldhouse to be returned. And a prosecutor's task is to achieve justice,  not settle scores. 

If Aldhouse confesses to the crime, he could be back in Thailand  swiftly. But as the prime suspect in the murder, his attempt to flee the  country and the region seems to make a sudden confession most unlikely.  

When the application for extradition reaches a British court, as it  undoubtedly will, Aldhouse or his lawyer will almost certainly raise the  issue of whether a British citizen should be sent to face trial in a  country that still upholds capital punishment. 

At that point, counsel representing Thailand's Attorney General is bound  to say that the death penalty in this type of murder in Thailand is an  improbable outcome. Executions in Thailand are rare. Crimes of passion  usually do not bring the maximum penalty. 

What could yet make this case exceptional is the potential for US  authorities to support an extradition plea by Thailand. Longfellow is,  after all, an American war veteran, a man wounded in battle while  serving his country. His mother, his fellow Marines, his friends, all  want justice. 

The US Embassy has yet to respond to a request from _Phuketwan_ for  an outline as to what could happen, in theory, in a case where an  American became a murder victim and the extradition of the prime suspect  to a third country was required. 

We think we know the answer, and we think that, although no official  response has been forthcoming, the answer is that US authorities would  feel compelled to seek justice.  

For the US Attorney General to support to an application for an  extradition to Thailand would make for a powerful message to a British  court. The weight of evidence, though, is what would ultimately guide  any fair decision.

Thailand's and Phuket's part in this case is, as the island police  colonel has noted, much about providing the background topography. Yet  Thailand is also now obliged to play the lead role in seeking justice.

Standing as we did just days ago at a morgue on Phuket,  watching  DaShawn Longfellow's body being lifted gently by Thais and placed in a  coffin to be sent home from his holiday, it was impossible not to dream  that somehow, sometime, justice will be done.

phuketwan.com

----------


## Nostradamus

> I asked him if he surrendered at the airport, his response was "No, definately not"


I know for a fact he surrendered himself. A far better source than a photographer but unfortunately I cannot name that source here.




> the reason for his re-arrest was that he broke the conditions of that release.


That is correct but that was only ascertained when Aldhouse presented himself to the authorities at the airport.

----------


## Nostradamus

> At that point, counsel representing Thailand's Attorney General is bound to say that the death penalty in this type of murder in Thailand is an improbable outcome.


Not sufficient. As long as the possibility exists, then he will not be extradited.

There will need to be something more concrete than that I'm afraid.

----------


## Bobcock

> A far better source than a photographer


Who said he was a photographer? I just said he took those pics.

I have hundreds of pics on this website, but I am not a photographer.




> but unfortunately I cannot name that source here.


Zero credibility then....

----------


## hazz

If there is any truth to him cutting someones throat, then that is a case the thai's should be following up. If that case was good enough for extradition and assuming attempted murder is a non capital offence they can at leased get him in jail for a longish time. During which they might be able to get their shit together enough to deal sensibly with abolitionist countries and get permission to put him on trial for the murder.

----------


## klongmaster

> I know for a fact he surrendered himself. A far better source than a photographer but unfortunately I cannot name that source here.


you're making yourself look more stupid every time you come out with this crap...if you know so much but can't identify the source, you're better to keep quiet about it...

----------


## Norton

> it was impossible not to dream that somehow, sometime, justice will be done.


Justice and law often at odds.  Crime with potential punishment of death committed in Thailand. Suspect in UK where no extradition to countries with capital punishment permitted.

As is often the case law will prevail over "justice".

----------


## English Noodles

> If there is any truth to him cutting someones throat, then that is a case the thai's should be following up. If that case was good enough for extradition


I doubt the case was investigated fully enough for the police to have gathered enough credible evidence for an extradition request.

----------


## FarangRed

^Like I already said it took them over 2 hours to get to the scene, wont be that interested in 2 farangs

----------


## English Noodles

> ^Like I already said it took them over 2 hours to get to the scene, wont be that interested in 2 farangs


I'm talking about the alleged incident of Aldhouse cutting the throat of another person. Do you know any information about that?




> He knew him and said this wasn't the first incident of this nature he  was involved in. He actually tried to cut someones throat a few years  ago and again fled from phuket, not returning for 6 months. The victim  survived but with a large number of stitches.....

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> If there is any truth to him cutting someones throat, then that is a case the thai's should be following up. If that case was good enough for extradition
> 
> 
> I doubt the case was investigated fully enough for the police to have gathered enough credible evidence for an extradition request.


If the guy whose throat was cut;  identified Aldhouse as his attacker, that might be enough for an extradition. Aldhouse would have to come up with a reason for this guy being an unreliable witness. Though its pointless speculation.

----------


## Nostradamus

> Zero credibility then....





> you're making yourself look more stupid every time you come out with this crap...if you know so much but can't identify the source, you're better to keep quiet about it...


I'm merely informing the posters here of what actually happened in that he handed himself over to the UK authorities on arrival at Heathrow and setting the record straight that he was not arrested because his name appeared on some computer screen when his passport was scanned and alarm bells started ringing.

You can choose to believe me or not, it doesn't bother me in the slightest.

----------


## Bobcock

the original source of my information was somebody who works at Wandsworth jail and has apparently been involved in processing him.

He says he did not hand himself in.

----------


## dirtydog

He aint coming back, lets say the UK has been promised that there will be no death sentence for this case.

Judge; "Well Mr Alderhouse it seems your lucks in and they have promised no death sentence, so we are sending you back".

Alderhouse; "That's great, I miss Thailand, of course I wont be charged for the other murders will I"?

----------


## Nostradamus

> the original source of my information was somebody who works at Wandsworth jail and has apparently been involved in processing him.  He says he did not hand himself in.


He's wrong.

Aldhouse passed through Customs and presented himself to two officers in Heathrow terminal building one. He was then taken aside until officers ascertained he was wanted on a warrant through a persons check, he was then taken to Heathrow Police Station where he was placed under arrest.

My source isn't wrong.

----------


## Bobcock

For someone who doesn't care whether we believe you or not........

----------


## klongmaster

> My source isn't wrong


you still on about this...like a broken record...
at least Bobcock identified the source of his information...but I forgot...you're SAS or CIA or some such...carry right on...

----------


## Agent_Smith

> presented himself to two officers in Heathrow terminal building one


And makes no sense.  Why do that when there is just as much a chance of walking out the airport a free man?  Defies logic.

----------


## DJ Pat

Maybe he assumed it could be a trap? Surely he'd not just get away with it that easy?

Maybe he thought the police would be waiting anyway.

He's probably kicking himself now.

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by FarangRed
> 
> ^Like I already said it took them over 2 hours to get to the scene, wont be that interested in 2 farangs
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the alleged incident of Aldhouse cutting the throat of another person. Do you know any information about that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody even talks about it, I guess it's history now although I dont drink in that bar

----------


## Nostradamus

> And makes no sense. Why do that when there is just as much a chance of walking out the airport a free man? Defies logic.


He would have been arrested eventually, better to front up and get it over with.

As there is no extradition request from Thailand yet he will be released under condition as soon as he's served his term for previously breaching his conditions. He'll probably be inside for a couple of years though. 

I understand peoples' emotions are clouding their judgement here but that's what happened.

----------


## Bobcock

5555........why on earth would we be 'emotional' about this loser?

----------


## Nostradamus

> 5555........why on earth would we be 'emotional' about this loser?


I don't know, you've gone as far as contact your friend at Wandsworth Prison about him so you tell me.  :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

Nope, never said that, your powers of comprehension are below par.

----------


## Nostradamus

> Nope, never said that, your powers of comprehension are below par.


My powers of comprehension are fine.

----------


## Bobcock

The proof of the pudding, twice you have claimed two things I haven't written, so maybe you can comprehend but choose to fabricate things....

Neither are good qualities......

----------


## Nostradamus



----------


## English Noodles

And this is the front page of today's Telegraph.

*New powers to block extradition could be given to ministers to better protect    Britons wanted by foreign courts, The Daily Telegraph can disclose. * 


 An independent review of agreements with the US and European nations is to be    announced by Theresa May, the Home Secretary.  

               It follows widespread concern that the current system is biased against    Britain and follows cases including that of Gary McKinnon, the alleged    hacker wanted by the American authorities. 



  Under the review, which could be announced as soon as Wednesday, the Home    Secretary’s hand could be strengthened and foreign authorities could be    required to provide more evidence before British courts grant a request. A    panel of lawyers and international relations experts, led by a judge, will    also examine whether suspects accused of crimes that took place mostly in    this country but affected foreign citizens should be tried at home.  

*David    Cameron* backed a change in the law before the general election and    raised Mr McKinnon’s case with President Obama during his first visit to    America as Prime Minister.  

  Any shift risks hurting relations with other nations, especially America. In    the Commons on Monday, Tony Baldry, a Tory, said concerns over extradition    were not helping “mutual trust”. Mrs May said: “I reflect on the importance    of the relationship between the UK and the USA, but I am also aware of the    comments being made outside this House and inside this chamber, that is why    I think it is entirely right for the coalition government to agree that we    will review that treaty.” 

  The review will examine five key areas of the 2003 Extradition Act, including    the relationship with the US and the operation of the European Arrest    Warrant (EAW). More than 1,000 people were extradited from Britain under one    or other procedure last year.  
  The US agreement was drawn up after the 9/11 attacks to help fight terrorism    by allowing the swift transfer of suspects. By last year, only one terrorism    suspect had been extradited under the rules.  
  Instead, the law has been used to target businessmen accused of fraud and    minor offenders. The review panel, which will report next summer, will also    assess whether the treaty with the US should change to ensure a better    balance.  

  Currently, American authorities wanting a Briton need only show that they are    suspected of a crime there and provide an accurate description of the    suspect. If Britain wants to bring a US citizen here, prosecutors must show    some evidence that they committed the crime.  

  The panel will consider whether other countries should be obliged to produce    evidence that an individual is responsible for a crime. It will also examine    whether judges should be able to block extradition in cases like that of Mr    McKinnon. It has been argued that he should be tried here because his    alleged hacking into American military and Nasa computers took place on    British soil.  

  Crucially, the review will look at whether the Home Secretary has sufficient    discretion in individual cases. Currently, the minister can only block    extradition if there are clear human rights breaches. Another key focus will    be how the European warrant should operate.  
  Last month, The Sunday Telegraph disclosed that the number of people seized in    Britain under an EAW had risen more than 50 per cent in a year. Critics say    the courts have little power to stop a transfer and that it is being abused    to pursue people for minor offences. Foreign prosecutors do not have to    present evidence. Suspects can spend long periods in jail – here and abroad    – even for offences which are not crimes in Britain.  

  Last week, David Blunkett, one of the architects of the 2003 Act as the then    home secretary, admitted that Britain “gave away too much”.  
  Earlier this month, a court was told that a millionaire facing extradition to    the US over accusations that he tried to sell missile parts to Iran was the    victim of entrapment.  

  The case of Christopher Tappin, a 63-year-old golf club chairman, is    continuing.  

  Last week Malcolm Hay, an antiques dealer, told of his “scandalous” attempted    deportation under European extradition laws over claims that he broke a    Greek bylaw by selling broken pottery pieces to a dealer at his home in    London 11 years ago.  
  Jago Russell, chief executive of Fair Trials International, said: “Reform of    the UK’s extradition arrangements is long overdue. Cases of injustice are    stacking up.” 

  Janis Sharp, Mr McKinnon’s mother, called for all existing US extradition    cases to be put on hold while the review is under way.  
  “I believe the coalition government will stand up for British citizens rather    than primarily serving other countries,” she said. “Our government was voted    in to uphold, protect and defend our rights that British men and women died    in world wars to protect.  
  “No government has the right to give those rights away.” 



New powers to block Britons from extradition - Telegraph

----------


## hazz

Not that relevant to this case. Its a review of extradition to countries which don't have to provide prima facie evidence to the courts. Thailand has always had to provide this evidence

----------


## genghis61

that's the headline, but reading the article nothing is guaranteed, speedy or otherwise

*Phuket murder suspect Lee Aldhouse faces swift extradition from UK*


Intranee Sumawong, Executive Director of International Affairs at the Office of the Attorney General in Bangkok
PHUKET: The Office of the Attorney General (OAG) in Bangkok has petitioned UK authorities to place Lee Aldhouse under provisional arrest when he is released from Wormwood Scrubs Prison in London on September 24.

Mr Aldhouse, 28, is wanted for the stabbing murder of former US Marine Dashawn Longfellow in Rawai on August 14. The incident occurred after a brawl between the two earlier that night.

Mr Aldhouse was arrested at Heathrow Airport on arrival in the UK under an outstanding warrant issued after he fled the country while out on bail for a previous offense.

Sources told the Gazette he worked as a bouncer in Spain for a number of years before making his way to Thailand.

Prosecutor Intranee Sumawong, OAG Executive Director of International Affairs, told the Gazette, To compile the application as quickly as possible, we asked for his provisional arrest as we have a treaty between us, but we need to provide evidence of who Aldhouse is and what he is wanted for.

We also filed a prosecution order, as they want to make sure we will prosecute him after he is transferred to us.

She explained the application was made through diplomatic channels, via the Thai Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

The file is probably now at the Home Office. How long it takes depends on them, she said.

Ms Intranee pointed out that extraditing Mr Aldhouse was a delicate matter.

The British will not extradite their citizens to any country for charges that include execution as punishment. So in the case of Lee, who is facing a charge of premeditated murder, we have to be especially careful."

The Thai government probably will have to give assurance to the British government that he will not face execution, but that doesnt mean he will not be punished, she said.

Such an assurance is likely to be a pardon from execution to something like life imprisonment, she said.

Chalong Police Superintendent Wichit Intorrasorn, the leading officer in the murder investigation in Phuket, said, This is the fastest extradition case in 10 years. American authorities and the victims family are happy with our efforts. Right now it depends on England when he will be sent to us.

Mr Aldhouses girlfriend, who has confessed to playing a key role in helping the fugitive escape Thailand, has agreed to testify against Mr Aldhouse and to cooperate with the police in building their case against him, he said.

Phuket Provincial Prosecutor Tawan Sukyiran earlier told the Gazette Mr Aldhouse will likely face assault charges against his girlfriend, whom he allegedly beat while she was asleep in bed. That incident happened at an undisclosed time before the night of the stabbing.

Mr Aldhouses girlfriend, from the northeast province of Udon Thani, was left with bruises on her face, broken ribs and damaged kidneys, Mr Tawan said.

Mr Aldhouse also faces a lesser charge of theft from a 7-Eleven store, he added.

The Englishman was caught on CCTV demanding knives from terrified workers at the convenience store before the fatal altercation with Mr Longfellow.

Phuket NEWS: Phuket murder suspect Lee Aldhouse faces swift extra

----------


## Nostradamus

> “The Thai government probably will have to give assurance to the British government that he will not face execution, but that doesn’t mean he will not be punished,” she said.  Such an “assurance” is likely to be a pardon from execution to “something like life imprisonment,” she said.


We've already established such a condition will not be sufficient.

If they want him, they will have to change the law.

They will need to accept their responsibility in letting him escape to freedom though, and I expect the usual Thai temper tantrums when their request to extradite is refused even though they are to blame for letting him leave in the first place.




> Mr Aldhouse was arrested at Heathrow Airport on arrival in the UK under an outstanding warrant issued after he fled the country while out on bail for a previous offense.


No, he turned himself in to authorities on arrival.

----------


## dirtydog

> “The Thai government probably will have to give assurance to the British government that he will not face execution, but that doesn’t mean he will not be punished,” she said.


So the Thai govt does decide what the courts do, wondered why the yellow shirt terrorists hadn't been arrested but the red ones had.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> “The Thai government probably will have to give assurance to the British government that he will not face execution, but that doesn’t mean he will not be punished. Such an “assurance” is likely to be a pardon from execution to “something like life imprisonment,” ”


Sounds like he's been found guilty already.

----------


## dirtydog

Thailand - Guilty till found innocent.

----------


## Nostradamus

They are giving his lawyers more ammunition than they need to keep him in the UK.

----------


## dirtydog

^Yep, pronounced guilty already by The Office of the Attorney General (OAG) in Bangkok. He aint coming back.

----------


## Bogon

^Agree with DD here.
Talk about keeping your cards close to your chest!
Aldhouses lawyers in England can safely pack their briefcases this evening and have a weekend on the piss knowing most of the hard works been done for them.

----------


## dirtydog

> Chalong Police Superintendent Wichit Intorrasorn, the leading officer in the murder investigation in Phuket, said, “*This is the fastest extradition case in 10 years*. American authorities and the victim’s family are happy with our efforts. Right now it depends on England when he will be sent to us.”


Talk about counting your chickens before the eggs have hatched, its going to be so fast that aldhouse will die of old age before it happens.

----------


## Chairman Mao

I thought the Phuket police were telling us that he'd back within 5 days.

----------


## FarangRed

What a fuking statement to come out with, the fastest the Americans and the family don't fuking know what you are doing

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by genghis61
> 
> Chalong Police Superintendent Wichit Intorrasorn, the leading officer in the murder investigation in Phuket, said, *This is the fastest extradition case in 10 years*. American authorities and the victims family are happy with our efforts. Right now it depends on England when he will be sent to us.
> 
> 
> Talk about counting your chickens before the eggs have hatched, its going to be so fast that aldhouse will die of old age before it happens.


Have Thailand ever extradited anyone? back to Thailand

----------


## FarangRed

> The Thai government probably will have to give assurance to the British government that he will not face execution, but that doesnt mean he will not be punished. Such an assurance is likely to be a pardon from execution to something like life imprisonment, 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Sounds like he's been found guilty already.


And we all know what lying bastards Thais are

----------


## tuktukdriver

Wow...he beat his girlfriend while she was sleeping. Scum.

----------


## FarangRed

get a life man^ the pigs in brown beat the shit out of her to confess, so now they do a deal tell them everything and we will let you go, other wise she gets charge with helping him to escape, she took him rite to the boarder traveled with him on the bus, shagged him

----------


## English Noodles

> get a life man^ the pigs in brown beat the shit out of her to confess, so now they do a deal tell them everything and we will let you go, other wise she gets charge with helping him to escape, she took him rite to the boarder traveled with him on the bus, shagged him


No, as I quoted on 15th of August:




> This is terrible news. This man looks like and has same first name of a  young Muay Thai  boxer I know (his girlfriend comes from same village as  mine). The one I know continually beats up his very beautiful Thai  girlfriend and several times we have tried to get her away from him but  she said she loves him and keeps going back.
> 
> The last I heard she was in hospital with 3 broken ribs, a badly bruised back/spine and her face was a mess.
> 
> If it is same guy he should be put away for a very very long time.
> Really sorry he had to kill someone, I told my girlfriend I was sure he was going to kill his girlfriend someday.


Now do please behave yourself, Red.

----------


## Happyman

3 broken ribs- damaged kidneys- bruised spine - face a mess !!

No shit Sherlock !!! The BIB have got this  confessions/ statements thing , down to a fine art !!i

----------


## English Noodles

> 3 broken ribs- damaged kidneys- bruised spine - face a mess !!  No shit Sherlock !!! The BIB have got this confessions/ statements thing , down to a fine art !!i


I posted that on 15th *August*.

----------


## Happyman

> Originally Posted by Happyman
> 
> 3 broken ribs- damaged kidneys- bruised spine - face a mess !!  No shit Sherlock !!! The BIB have got this confessions/ statements thing , down to a fine art !!i
> 
> 
> I posted that on 15th *August*.



Sorry EN

Missed it 

Red is acceptable for being a dozy old fart !i

----------


## jandajoy

> I posted that on 15th August.


But Poodles, many people ignore you, so it's very helpful when AO posts something that's interesting.

You see, he has credibility.

No offense meant.     :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> No offense meant.


Non taken, Shooter.

----------


## pickel

> get a life man^ the pigs in brown beat the shit out of her to confess


I would think there would be hospital records prior to the Americans murder. I also think that he will eventually be extradited to Thailand. They were a bit presumptuous in their earlier predictions as to when though.

----------


## FarangRed

I'm not sure people in general around the area think not

----------


## Nostradamus

> I would think there would be hospital records prior to the Americans murder.


Not sufficient evidence to prove he was the reason for those injuries, especially so far down the line.

Of course in a tinpot Thai court anything is possible. Beyond a reasonable doubt doesn't seem to exist here.




> I also think that he will eventually be extradited to Thailand. They were a bit presumptuous in their earlier predictions as to when though.


They were presumptuous in telling us they would catch him, that he wouldn't escape under any circumstances and that they would extradite him in a matter of days.

Pretty much the usual nonsense from a bunch of complete incompetents.

----------


## FarangRed

This by a guy on Phuket Gazette

*What  is the "result" you are so happy about? Intranee Sumawong implies that  the 'assurance of a pardon from execution' has not yet been given, and  says "but we need to provide evidence of who Aldhouse is and what he is  wanted for." 'Need' or 'needed'? Has it been done yet? Doesn't read that  way to me.

And she says, "The Thai government probably will have  to give assurance..." 'Probably'? Doesn't sound like she knows anything  for certain. '...will have to....'? So not done yet, then.

This story is so full of holes that it raises more questions than it answers about what has actually been achieved.*
* Posted by Mike Boyd*

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by genghis61
> 
> “The Thai government probably will have to give assurance to the British government that he will not face execution, but that doesn’t mean he will not be punished,” she said.  Such an “assurance” is likely to be a pardon from execution to “something like life imprisonment,” she said.
> 
> 
> We've already established such a condition will not be sufficient.
> 
> If they want him, they will have to change the law.


Not quite we. You decided it. In Post 354. 

By not speaking for Britain's Home Office or its Ministry of Justice, there is therefore no need for TD members to establish anything.

A non-execution guarantee between sovereign nations, both of whom have close diplomatic relations and no history of conflict in breaking such accords may proceed further than you think.

----------


## Poo and Pee

The statement on him getting life instead of death is one small sentence. If you ask me, it's a small quote of what was said = impossible to say whether it was a statement saying he has already found guilty and it will be a kangaroo court. 

After reading this, I think the prick is faaarked



> Mr Aldhouse’s girlfriend, who has confessed to playing a key role in helping the fugitive escape Thailand, has agreed to testify against Mr Aldhouse and to cooperate with the police in building their case against him, he said.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

UK will find a way of handling this appropriately. 

UK is not in the business of sending the message that it is 'ok' to kill someone (eg, one's despised wife) in Thailand and then return and be let off. 

Nor for non-UK nationals to kill people in Thailand and turn up on our shores, seeking asylum in view of the 'cruel and unusual punishment' awaiting them.

----------


## Nostradamus

> UK will find a way of handling this appropriately.


It will be in the hands of the courts to decide.

----------


## FarangRed

Thailand have enough trouble extraditing their own, isn't there one guy living in England for years Thai guy?

----------


## Poo and Pee

^ this case is a bit different you'd think. 

Several articles in this thread indicate there are some pretty pissed off yanks willing to apply pressure to have him sent back.

----------


## FarangRed

I'm talking about guys that sent the country bankrupt, this is about farangs nobody gives a shit

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

^ Are you referring to Pin Chakkrapak of Finance One?

----------


## Poo and Pee

^^ were there yank military, civilian and government groups pressuring to have the thai officials extradited??  :mid:

----------


## FarangRed

> ^ Are you referring to Pin Chakkrapak of Finance One?


I'm not sure of the names, but that one they brought back from Canada but there's another one been living in London they don't seem to be able to get back, and also don't forget the famous TS

----------


## StrontiumDog

http://phuketwan.com/tourism/wanted-...-charge-12994/

 
Detail from DaShawn Longfellow's passport  . . . murder trial to come
 Photo by phuketwan.com/file


*Wanted Phuket Kickboxer 'Held on Shotgun Charge'*

 		By Alan Morison	
Monday, September 20, 2010


 	 		BRITISH kickboxer Lee Aldhouse, wanted on Phuket for the murder of   former American Marine DaShawn Longfellow, was once imprisoned for   possession of a firearm, a British newspaper has reported

The Birmingham Mail says that Aldhouse, who escaped police on Phuket and   fled back to Britain where he was arrested on arrival at London's   Heathrow Airport, was sentenced to three years in custody in 2003, at   the age of 20, over a sawn-off shotgun.

The weapon was found when police executed a raid on premises in the   Solihull region, close to Birmingham. The newspaper reports that   Aldhouse was later sentenced to 36 months in a young offenders'   institute for possession of a firearm with intent to endanger life. He   was released in August 2004, according to the Birmingham Mail. 

It is believed that Aldhouse's criminal record and early release enabled   British police to hold him when he returned to Britain. He is thought   to have fled Phuket by road to Cambodia then headed back to Britain on a   flight from Singapore.

Whether a British court would support an application for Aldhouse's   extradition to Thailand remains unclear. It has been reported that   because Thailand retains capital punishment, that could pose a problem.   However, diplomatic sources contacted by _Phuketwan_ say this is not likely to impede the process.

American authorities would be reticent to allow Aldhouse to avoid a   trial in Thailand for the murder of Longfellow, a war veteran awarded   the Purple Heart. He was stabbed to death at his apartment before dawn   on August 14. 

Incriminating evidence includes security camera footage of a man who   looks like Aldhouse taking two knives from a 7-Eleven store not far from   the scene of the crime.

The US Embassy has yet to respond to a request from _Phuketwan_ for   an outline as to what could happen, in theory, in a case where an   American became a murder victim and the extradition of the prime suspect   to a third country is required.

_Phuketwan_ has posted the dramatic footage of a man who looks like   Aldhouse obtaining two knives from a 7-Eleven store shortly before   DaShawn Longfellow was stabbed to death. View the footage at 




 

CNN coverage with _Phuketwan_ can be viewed at:
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/as...elG3&wom=false

----------


## Nostradamus

> It is believed that Aldhouse's criminal record and early release enabled British police to hold him when he returned to Britain.


It is believed but that is entirely incorrect.

He had warrants out for his arrest and he handed himself over to authorities on arrival at Heathrow.

----------


## Bobcock

Right or wrong I do admire your persistence Tuddy.

----------


## English Noodles

> The US Embassy has yet to respond to a request from Phuketwan for an outline as to what could happen, in theory, in a case where an American became a murder victim and the extradition of the prime suspect to a third world country is required.


Just fixed that quote.

----------


## Mid

*Phuket's Most Wanted Man 'Still in UK Custody'*
Alan Morison    
Monday,  September 27, 2010

BRITISH kickboxer Lee Aldhouse, wanted on Phuket over the alleged murder  of former US Marine DaShawn Longfellow, is still in custody,British  Ambassador Quinton Quayle said today. 

Mr Quayle, visiting Phuket for a special Queen's Birthday celebration  this evening, said that he understood that Aldhouse was still being held  by authorities in Britain ''as of this morning.''

The Ambassador was hesitant to be drawn on how far an extradition bid  from Thailand may have proceeded, saying that the issue was up to the  judiciary.

Aldhouse was being held on remand and ''two things need to happen,'' he  said. 

''Obviously the respective police authorities are in touch and it  requires a judicial decision as to whether or not to extradite. As it's a  matter for the court then I can't comment on that. 

''The arrest has happened, and there is good cooperation between the  authorities. How the court decides, well, I can't speculate.''

Later he added: ''He [Aldhouse] has a right to defend, a right to put  his case. And the evidence has to be considered.''

A police liaison officer at the British embassy in Bangkok was closely  involved in the processing of the case, he said. 

Ambassador Quayle is to host a Queen's Birthday cocktail party this  evening in Phuket City for more than 250 people.

phuketwan.com

----------


## DrAndy

> ^ this case is a bit different you'd think. 
> 
> Several articles in this thread indicate there are some pretty pissed off yanks willing to apply pressure to have him sent back.


 
he killed a US citizen so will be fuked by them whichever way they want

in Thailand or the US, or maybe even the UK

----------


## sabaii sabaii

They should send the coward to America.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by Poo and Pee
> 
> 
> ^ this case is a bit different you'd think. 
> 
> Several articles in this thread indicate there are some pretty pissed off yanks willing to apply pressure to have him sent back.
> 
> 
>  
> ...


Is killing a septic more significant than any other national?

Quite why it should be escapes me but doubtless an insight will be provided by any one of the usual pundits here.

----------


## Mid

> Is killing a septic more significant than any other national?


suspect it is to Americans

----------


## Poo and Pee

> Originally Posted by Poo and Pee
> 
> 
> ^ this case is a bit different you'd think. 
> 
> Several articles in this thread indicate there are some pretty pissed off yanks willing to apply pressure to have him sent back.
> 
> 
>  
> ...


he did a couple of tours in iraq where he took bullets. So he's not seen as an average 'citizen' That's the difference.

----------


## dirtydog

> he did a couple of tours in iraq where he took bullets.


Suprisingly enough he was in the military and that is what they do for a living, its not all tennis and cucumber sandwiches you know  :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

> he did a couple of tours in iraq where he took bullets.


I'm confused... he stole them?...or he took his own....aren't they free issue?

----------


## FarangRed

*Phuket murder suspect still in UK jail: British Embassy*

  *From left: Honorary Consul Martin Carpenter and British Ambassador Quinton Quayle at the Andara Resort in Kamala this morning.

*   PHUKET: British Ambassador to Thailand Quinton  Quayle this morning confirmed that fugitive murder suspect Lee Aldhouse  is still in custody somewhere in the UK.

British officials will work closely with their Thai counterparts in their efforts to have the kickboxer extradited to Phuket to face charges for the stabbing murder of American Dashawn Longfellow in Rawai last month, he said.

Last week the Office of the Attorney General of Thailand confirmed to the _Gazette_ that Mr Aldhouse was due to be released from Wormwood Scrubs Prison near London on Friday.

Commenting  on Mr Aldhouse’s case at the Andara Resort in Kamala this morning,  Ambassador Quayle confirmed that the fugitive kickboxer is still in  detention, but said he could give no further details about the terms or  location of his detainment.

As for Thai efforts to have him  extradited, he said, “It depends on the charge, the evidence presented  and the documents being filed… There is an extradition treaty in force,  but they [the Thai authorities] have to provide the evidence.”

Like  most European nations, the UK generally does not extradite in cases  where a suspect could possibly face the death penalty if convicted.

“I can say that there is good cooperation between the British and Thai authorities,” he said.

An  officer with the UK’s Serious Organized Crime Agency posted at the  British Embassy would assist Thai authorities if needed, he said.

As  the case is already in the judicial process, Ambassador Quayle said he  “could not speculate any further” about the extradition request,  however.

----------


## Nostradamus

> Last week the Office of the Attorney General of Thailand confirmed to the Gazette that Mr Aldhouse was due to be released from Wormwood Scrubs Prison near London on Friday.


He'll be out and free to go wherever he pleases then. If he's smart he'll be off to somewhere that doesn't have an extradition treaty with Thailand, just to be on the safe side. South America maybe?

----------


## nidhogg

> Like most European nations, the UK generally does not extradite in cases where a suspect could possibly face the death penalty if convicted.........


.....but in this case no one gives a toss about the low life scumbag, so we will give a nod and wink to the Thais and hope they off the bastard....

(if we are lucky).

----------


## Nostradamus

> .....but in this case no one gives a toss about the low life scumbag, so we will give a nod and wink to the Thais and hope they off the bastard....  (if we are lucky).


Why would it be lucky to pervert the proper course of justice so the Thais can save face for their embarrassing and inept handling of this case?

On issues like this the French have it right, and it is not often the snail-munchers do  - never extradite one of their own citizens but if sufficient evidence is presented try and convict the accused in a French court. 

But the bottom line once again is that the Thais let him escape and evade justice so there's no point in crying over spilt milk now he is on British soil and subject to UK laws.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> .....but in this case no one gives a toss about the low life scumbag, so we will give a nod and wink to the Thais and hope they off the bastard.... (if we are lucky).
> 
> 
> Why would it be lucky to pervert the proper course of justice so the Thais can save face for their embarrassing and inept handling of this case?.


You are confusing "legality" with "justice".

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by Nostradamus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nidhogg
> ...


And you are confusing justice with bloodthirstiness.

----------


## DrB0b

Charter of Fundamental Rights of the European Union:

Article 19, Section 2

No  one may be removed, expelled or extradited to a State where there is a  serious risk that he or she would be subjected to the death penalty,  torture or other inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment.

UK-US Extradition Treaty (Quoted as an example. The same principle applies in all cases involving  extradition from the UK)

ARTICLE 6
Capital punishment
When the offence for which extradition is sought is punishable by death under the
laws of the Requesting Party and is not punishable by death under the laws of the
Requested Party, the Requested Party may refuse extradition unless the Requesting Party provides an assurance that the death penalty will not be imposed or, if imposed, will not be carried out.

----------


## Probosci Akimbo

> I agree with EN, this guy is small potatoes. Who's gonna waste diplomatic staff time on some Brit lowlife.


If he is a enlisted Soldier on RnR it is a different kettle of fish entirely.
The State Dept. would really put pressure on for the soldier's killer to get his due.

He need not be executed absolutely, it could be a pre-set agreement 
for Aldhouse spending 'forever in a dark hole in Bangkok Hilton'. And that would meet
UK/EU agreements, and would be infinitely worse than a quick hanging.




> unless the Requesting Party provides an assurance that the death penalty  will not be imposed or, if imposed, will not be carried out.

----------


## taxexile

*Phuket murder suspect still in UK jail: British Embassy*





  quayles wearing a suit jacket and tie, is it chilly in phuket ?

----------


## DrB0b

> t could be a pre-set agreement for Aldhouse spending 'forever in a dark hole in Bangkok Hilton'. And that would meet UK/EU agreements, and would be infinitely worse than a quick hanging.


That's a bit of a gray area too. The EU laws against degrading and  inhuman treatment have been used to prevent extradition to countries  whose prison standards don't meet civilised norms. In the end he probably  would be extradited, as long as Thailand guaranteed he wouldn't be  executed, but the appeal case would probably take a very, very long time to go through the European Courts.

----------


## FarangRed

I guess also Thailands human rights record would also be used to fight extradition.

What I don't understand is if he was to be released last week has he been arrested again or are the just holding him?

----------


## Nostradamus

> What I don't understand is if he was to be released last week has he been arrested again or are the just holding him?


He would have been released Friday.

They can't hold him if there's no extradition request been submitted nor any other legal reason for doing so.

My bet is that he's already on a flight out of the UK and to somewhere safe.

----------


## Norton

> My bet is that he's already on a flight out of the UK and to somewhere safe.


If the US "authorities" really want him in Thailand there will be no place safe. He may find himself back in Thai custody in short order.

----------


## Thaihome

> Originally Posted by FarangRed
> 
> What I don't understand is if he was to be released last week has he been arrested again or are the just holding him?
> 
> 
> He would have been released Friday.
> 
> They can't hold him if there's no extradition request been submitted nor any other legal reason for doing so.
> 
> My bet is that he's already on a flight out of the UK and to somewhere safe.


As the story was dated Monday, the 27th, I think they meant he would be released this Friday, the Oct 1st, unless the extradition request has been filed and acted on.

I do agree with earlier posts that this could go on for a very long time.  Hopefully he will spend that in jail. 
TH

----------


## OhOh

> Originally Posted by FarangRed
> 
> What I don't understand is if he was to be released last week has he been arrested again or are the just holding him?
> 
> 
> He would have been released Friday.
> 
> They can't hold him if there's no extradition request been submitted nor any other legal reason for doing so.
> 
> My bet is that he's already on a flight out of the UK and to somewhere safe.


With the lack of compulsory passport inspection for UK passport holders at UK airports he is able to travel anywhere. I wonder if the media have already paid him for his story or when released he can access all his money?

----------


## Nostradamus

> I think they meant he would be released this Friday, the Oct 1st, unless the extradition request has been filed and acted on.


I believe there has been no extradition request at this time. 

If he is released, it may be with conditions, meaning if he travels overseas he will face a further UK arrest warrant.

Doubt that will bother him though, it didn't last time.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Funny that this should appear in the local rag today; I wonder if the two are related:




> The Criminal Court on Thursday ordered the  extradition of a British man who is wanted in his home country for  manslaughter, fraud and theft.
>  The extradition order was sought by the foreign affairs office of the  Office of the Attorney General, at the request of British authorities.
>  The OAG's extradition request said Stuart Scott Crawford is wanted in  England for hitting a man he lived with on the head with a hard object,  causing his death.  Crawford then took his ATM card and withdrew 7,330  pounds sterling from an ATM machine.
>  Crawford fled to Thailand on Sept 5, 2008 and was later arrested.
> *The British government made an official request to Thailand on Dec 30, 2009 for Crawford's extradition.*

----------


## Thep den

The swop looks on..
Bangkok Post : Accused killer to be extradited to Britain

----------


## dirtydog

Just had to repost this from the original thread  :Smile: 




> By Chutima Sidasathian and Alan Morison Tuesday, August 17, 2010   THE OFFICER in charge of the manhunt for Phuket's kickbox killer  believes the net is closing and his prey has limited options now.  ''He has two choices,'' Colonel Vichid Intharasorn told Phuketwan. ''He  can surrender to police. We would be happy to see him. Or he can hold  out until we come for him.  ''There is no escape.''





> ''After he is  caught, this man will face the Thai judicial system,'' the colonel said.  ''If the Englishman is guilty of killing the American, then Thailand  has to pay the cost of keeping him in jail for a long time, just because  the murder took place here.  ''That does not seem right. We would like to send him back to serve his  sentence in his home country. But will his country want him back?  ''We would like to hear them say that they are prepared to take this  accused man back.''

----------


## Nostradamus

He will have been released on Friday. 

Doubt he will be sticking around to wait for Thailand to submit an extradition request.

----------


## Stranger

> He will have been released on Friday. 
> 
> Doubt he will be sticking around to wait for Thailand to submit an extradition request.


You hope.

----------


## Nostradamus

> You hope.


Eh? Hope for what?

----------


## FarangRed

It don't seem big news in England

----------


## StrontiumDog

Phuket Knife Murder: Extradition 'Going to Plan' - Phuket Wan

 
The Phuketwan photo used in the ''wanted'' poster for Lee Aldhouse
 Photo by phuketwan.com


*Phuket Knife Murder: Extradition 'Going to Plan'*

         By Chutima Sidasathian    
Monday, October 4, 2010


              THE extradition of British kickboxer Lee Aldhouse is proceeding as  well as can be expected, Phuket Police Commander Major General Pekad  Tantipong said today. 

British Ambassador Quinton Quayle met with Major General Pekad on a visit to Phuket last week, _Phuketwan_ was told today.

Mr Aldhouse, accused of knifing to death former US Marine DaShawn  Longfellow on Phuket in August, was still being held in custody in  Britain, Ambassador Quayle told a media conference on Monday last week.

Mr Aldhouse and Mr Longfellow were both long-term tourists on Phuket.  Today Major General Pekad said that all the evidence in the case had  been collated and sent to the international prosecutor in Bangkok. 

''The process now has to be continued by the prosecutor and the Foreign Ministry,'' Major General Pekad said. 

''The ambassador confirmed that Britain would be prepared to send him back to Thailand once the process is complete.''

While confident of a positive outcome, giving a time for the extradition  was not possible, Major General Pekad said. He noted the lengthy case  in which Thailand sought the extradition of Rakesh Saxena from Canada. 

Mr Saxena is awaiting trial on fraud charges in Bangkok, having been  extradited to Thailand from Canada in 2009, based on a fraud case dating  back about 10 years. 

Wikipedia reports: ''Among his interests were mines in Sierra Leone,  companies in Australia, Belize, Canada, Cayman Islands, Russia,  Thailand, Hong Kong, Israel, Cyprus and Virgin Islands, and a number of  Swiss bank accounts.''

The report continues: ''On October 29, 2009 the Supreme Court of Canada   denied Saxena's hearing request regarding a lower-court decision  upholding his extradition. The Supreme Court gave no reason for its  decision. Later that day, Saxena was turned over to Thai authorities and  left Canada for Thailand.'' 

The Government of Thailand accused Mr Saxena of embezzling $88 million  from the Bangkok Bank of Commerce. ''The collapse of the BBC was one of  the first dominoes in a financial crisis that spread across Asia,  shaking the world economy in 1997,'' Wikipedia says. 

Born in India, Mr Saxena married a Thai. Wikipedia says that alleged  victims came from many countries ''including Australia, Britain, South  Africa.''

----------


## Bobcock

> ''The ambassador confirmed that Britain would be prepared to send him back to Thailand once the process is complete.''


Yeah right....

----------


## dirtydog

They still have that little problem of execution being a viable punishment, pretty sure the UK gave up hanging criminals a few years ago so it may not sit too well with them.

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by StrontiumDog
> 
> ''The ambassador confirmed that Britain would be prepared to send him back to Thailand once the process is complete.''
> 
> 
> Yeah right....


He's only the Ambassador, not a Barrister

----------


## Nostradamus

Interesting Phuket Wan fail to mention that he was released from custody in the UK last Friday and as no extradition request has been filed he will likely be free to go where he pleases, probably to a country that has no extradition with Thailand.

Interesting that these pertinent facts are left out of the news article.

----------


## nidhogg

> Interesting that these pertinent facts are left out of the news article.


I think assuming that news agencies in Thailand do "due dilligence" in gathering info for their stories might be a bit optimistic.  Sheer ignorance seems more likely that something more sinister....

----------


## SiLeakHunt

> They still have that little problem of execution being a viable punishment, pretty sure the UK gave up hanging criminals a few years ago so it may not sit too well with them.


 
I have the understanding that if you are a non Brit and can claim you face the death penalty in your home country this is grounds to claim assylum in the UK. I don't know how that pans out if your a Brtisih citizen, knowing Britain at the moment it does seem to care less about it's own nationals than those of other nations..

----------


## FarangRed

Loads of them Somalians claiming political asylum in the UK, you are right how can they let someone be extradited to a country having the death sentence who is English when they allow all them to stay

----------


## spikebs4

the more laws -- the less justice ......marcus cicero /roman senetor / since this guy did a runner all hes had to think about is how he can get out of this ..hes back in uk getting the best legal advice he can ..there is no way in a million years he will set foot in thailand again .. how many non thais have been killed in thailand ,how many killers has been caught , how many sentenced ,how many doing time ..sorry to say but the guy has got away with it ..simple ..

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Loads of them Somalians claiming political asylum in the UK, you are right how can they let someone be extradited to a country having the death sentence who is English when they allow all them to stay


Nothing to do with the guy being English, they can't deport him simply because if they try he has the right to appeal to the European Court and it's that court which will certainly rule deportation is against his human rights as he is facing a death sentence in Thailand.

 So it looks as though he could be safe and sound, that is until he kills someone else!  ::chitown::

----------


## spikebs4

that will more than likely be what happens or gets killed ..plenty of cowboys looking to make a name for themselves in uk ..i done the guy from thailand sydrome .. maybe hes thinking where to go next , now hes a marked man always looking over the shoulder ..not a good way to spend your time ...

----------


## Agent_Smith

> I think assuming that news agencies in Thailand do "due dilligence" in gathering info for their stories might be a bit optimistic.


Yep, especially when they use Wikipedia as the primary, sole source for their background info.




> *Phuket Knife Murder: Extradition 'Going to Plan'*
> 
>          By Chutima Sidasathian    
> 
> Wikipedia reports: _blah blah blah_...The report continues: _blah blah blah blather *lazy research* blah blah_ Wikipedia says.

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by FarangRed
> 
> Loads of them Somalians claiming political asylum in the UK, you are right how can they let someone be extradited to a country having the death sentence who is English when they allow all them to stay
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with the guy being English, they can't deport him simply because if they try he has the right to appeal to the European Court and it's that court which will certainly rule deportation is against his human rights as he is facing a death sentence in Thailand.
> 
>  So it looks as though he could be safe and sound, that is until he kills someone else!


Yes I know but you know what I mean

----------


## Nostradamus

The poster named 'stranger' seems very annoyed about Aldhouse escaping justice judging by the abusive repo I have received from him.

Don't shoot the messenger! 

 ::chitown::

----------


## FarangRed

The messenger always gets shot

----------


## Davis Knowlton

As a Yank, I am a wee bit confused regarding British law. Since he is not (currently) charged with a crime in the UK, and has served the remaining time on the charge he formerly had over his head, does this mean that he simply walks free - even though there is a murder warrant out on him in another country. No ax to grind or point to make - just interested. If this is the case, I would think that every Brit charged with a crime abroad would simply try to find a way to run for home and freedom. Can someone enlighten me?

----------


## spikebs4

the way things are in thailand ,there laws and how they do things , human rights issues ..no court of law would send this guy back to thailand .. there is no proof the guy did the do ,even though we know he did there is no proof just hearsay ..his girlfriend who the police say will give eviedence against him is not a reliable witness ..she helped him escape ..  since the guy has been back in uk you can bet your life he has got the best legal team he can afford .this is going to drag on for a long long time ,but the guy will have to keep looking over his shoulder for the rest of his life , theres always someone  looking to make a name for themself .. the law and justice are two different things im sad to say ... :St George:

----------


## Nostradamus

> nce he is not (currently) charged with a crime in the UK, and has served the remaining time on the charge he formerly had over his head, does this mean that he simply walks free - even though there is a murder warrant out on him in another country.


Until there is an extradition request from the Thai authorities he cannot be arrested by the British Police. They cannot simply arrest someone with no evidence or warrant!

The Thais have had plenty of time to file an extradition request and then when he was released he would have been re-arrested before he was set free and detained while the extradition was processed. The comments from the Thai Police about him not being a Thai and why should they have to pay for his incarceration explains to me quite clearly why the matter is taking so long. Perhaps the Thais do not have sufficient evidence to supply to the British Police, who will require more than what would be required in Thailand to convict him.

Aldhouse is a lucky man, but he's been aided every step of the way by the incompetent nature of the Thai justice system and the Thai Police.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Thanks. I thought an extradition request had been filed long ago. It makes better sense now.

----------


## Lorenzo

So what is the deal, Aldhouse may be safe in England but if he leaves England he could be up for grabs.  That sounds like punishment enough.

----------


## FarangRed

I also think that it is not as easy as the Thai police were saying to issue an extradition order, from Chalong police station it has to go through many stages before the order is issued.

Also don't forget he would be allowed what we in UK call Legal Aid sure he would have the best legal team

----------


## FarangRed

> So what is the deal, Aldhouse may be safe in England but if he leaves England he could be up for grabs.  That sounds like punishment enough.


Not really I think, certainly he could travel Europe, many countries don't have treaties with Thailand

----------


## FarangRed

> ^Thanks. I thought an extradition request had been filed long ago. It makes better sense now.


It has to go as far as the Attorney Generals office, I think they have got bigger fish to fry at the moment

----------


## Lorenzo

Aside from the guilty issue, really brilliant to get out of Thailand and back to England. 

How did he do it?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Crossed by land into Cambodia, booked a flight to Singapore and then onward to England.

----------


## Nostradamus

Not all Thailand's 55 entry/exit points are computerised.

Easy if you know which ones to use.

----------


## spikebs4

> Aside from the guilty issue, really brilliant to get out of Thailand and back to England. 
> 
> How did he do it?


    very fast .. :St George:

----------


## hazz

> As a Yank, I am a wee bit confused regarding British law. Since he is not (currently) charged with a crime in the UK, and has served the remaining time on the charge he formerly had over his head, does this mean that he simply walks free - even though there is a murder warrant out on him in another country. No ax to grind or point to make - just interested. If this is the case, I would think that every Brit charged with a crime abroad would simply try to find a way to run for home and freedom. Can someone enlighten me?


As a Brit, I am not a wee bit confused. In America there are people who have been are wanted for and in some cases have been found guilty of serious terrorist offences in the UK, Yet they are walking around as free as a bird; having very nice and comfortable lives in the US, unlike their victims in the UK. They have broken no laws in the US and the US is disinclined to send them back to the UK.

Committing a serious offence and then skipping to a suitable country to avoid justice is unfortunately all too common and it works  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

^Don't a lot of mericans think the ira were freedom fighters  :Smile:

----------


## spikebs4

> ^Don't a lot of mericans think the ira were freedom fighters


  a lot still do , shame its kicking off again . i wonder what mcguinness thoughts are ,hes sure to be a target sooner or later from one of the factions lets see how he likes it this time around .. :St George:

----------


## FarangRed

NORAID    - BEHIND THE MASK 
Noraid              was formed in the United States of America by Martin Flannery in 1970.              It was the continuation of a tradition of support for Irish terrorists              throughout the 20th century.  Noraid are not known to have been              directly involved in killing but their support involves the supply              of weapons, propaganda and the logistics for terrorism for those who              do.  Their actions are directed against the British public including              the Ulster-British people in Northern Ireland.

----------


## FarangRed



----------


## DrB0b

> ^Don't a lot of mericans think the ira were freedom fighters



They did, God bless them. If it wasn't for them we'd never have got your sorry DPM'd arses out of Norn Oireland. What's even better is that we now have control over the Northern Ireland parliament while you daft cnuts in England are still paying for everything. Remember, every time Martin McGuiness stays in a luxury hotel it's the Brit taxpayer who's paying :mid:  Cheers, lads.

----------


## DrB0b

> 


Been there, done that. Great days.  :mid:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> ^Don't a lot of mericans think the ira were freedom fighters 
> 
> 
>  
> They did, God bless them. If it wasn't for them we'd never have got your sorry DPM'd arses out of Norn Oireland. What's even better is that we now have control over the Northern Ireland parliament while you daft cnuts in England are still paying for everything. Remember, every time Martin McGuiness stays in a luxury hotel it's the Brit taxpayer who's paying Cheers, lads.


Typical taig view but what could one expect from followers of the paedophiliac Antichrist?

" It doesn't matter who, it's just a question of how many "  :Smile:

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dirtydog
> ...


Are you talking about DeValera (in reality I don't believe you actually know just what it is that you're talking about). I realise that you're a journalist for the red-tops and don't have any interest in reporting anything other than what interests the microcephalics that make up your readership but surely even you realise (an assumption based on my belief that you're a cut above the worthless, albeit newspaper-buying, scum you service) that membership of the IRA carries an automatic excommunication from the Catholic church. If you want to look for the hirsute hero behind the PIRA you should be looking at James Connolly, not the Catholic Jesus.

----------


## spikebs4

membership of the IRA carries an automatic excomunication from the catholic church ..didnt know that thanks for info ...

----------


## DrB0b

> membership of the IRA carries an automatic excomunication from the catholic church ..didnt know that thanks for info ...


Time Magazine, May 1, 1939




> The Irish Republican Army has terrorized England with many a bombing. Last week the Roman Catholic hierarchy of England and Wales unlimbered its biggest gun against the I.R. A.—threat of excommunication. In a statement read in all Catholic churches in Britain, the hierarchy declared: "Among the causes of the present unrest are workings of certain secret societies. The church sternly condemns all societies which plot against the church or state. They are guilty of crime against human society. Members of such secret societies incur excommunication."


http://www.time.com/time/magazine/ar...761165,00.html

----------


## spikebs4

in that case i think its about time the fkin catholic church done a u-turn and excommuncated themselves , crimes against human society there having a laugh some of the strokes them bastards have pulled ..

----------


## blue

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> ^Don't a lot of mericans think the ira were freedom fighters 
> 
> 
> 
> They did, God bless them. If it wasn't for them we'd never have got your sorry DPM'd arses out of Norn Oireland. What's even better is that we now have control over the Northern Ireland parliament while you daft cnuts in England are still paying for everything. Remember, every time Martin McGuiness stays in a luxury hotel it's   the Brit taxpayer who's paying Cheers, lads.


Here is   drBob talking in his   '''*Should I take my family back to the UK?*''  thread :
'_'I left Ireland when I was 18 to go to University in England, I'm 45 now. I lived in England for nearly 20 years_''-----paying uk    tax too eh ?

''. _I've never had any problem getting on with anybody in England apart from, ironically, fanatical Irish Republicans_.-''-----is the  irony that you got on with everyone, except people like   yourself?

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dirtydog
> ...


Oh, I was never fanatical. I only agreed with blowing up people like you. I never thought of it as political, I always thought of it as eugenics.

----------


## crocodilexp

> ^Don't a lot of mericans think the ira were freedom fighters


Not at all. Most of us think IRAs are Individual Retirement Accounts. We pour a lot of our savings into those as well.

----------


## Lorenzo

> Easy if you know which ones to use.


a list may prove helpful in a pinch

----------


## Seekingasylum

Gosh, Dr.Bob, we're a tad sensitive aren't we?

The problem in the taig writing his history is the disconnection between events as they occurred and the piffle the IRA would have the world believe.

No surprise there and probably in keeping with what passes for a nationalist's view of his country's political genesis midwifed by the now romanticized Collins and that devious jouneyman, De Valera.

Quite pleased you should think I write for the red tops, though. There may be hope for me yet.

----------


## Nostradamus

> a list may prove helpful in a pinch


Wish I had one. If in doubt use a lesser known one and cross your fingers.

Aldhouse must have known which border crossing to use though, which raises some interesting questions.

----------


## DrB0b

> Gosh, Dr.Bob, we're a tad sensitive aren't we?


Just a little bit of Chav baiting  :Wink:  Not primarily directed at you.

----------


## StrontiumDog

> Originally Posted by blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DrB0b
> ...


Actually I think you'll find it is a severe psychological disorder known as psychopathology. Untreatable sadly for you. Usually such types suffering such a delightful malady of the mind are incredibly selfish, arrogant and incapable of forming close attachments. Doomed to forever be outcasts and oddities. 

But on this plus side, you don't have any of those pesky emotions to cloud your judgment....However, you are clinically insane, for all intents and purposes. 

Yep, I'd glorify violence....good move DrB. Such atrocities as Omagh that resulted in the mass murder of innocents...yeah, well done DrB. 

Psychopath it is then. It explains a few things .....

----------


## StrontiumDog

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> Gosh, Dr.Bob, we're a tad sensitive aren't we?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little bit of Chav baiting  Not primarily directed at you.


See previous reply. 

Evidence, as if any were needed...

----------


## nidhogg

> Oh, I was never fanatical. I only agreed with blowing up people like you. I never thought of it as political, I always thought of it as eugenics.


I do hope you make your new neighbours fully aware of your political leanings and beliefs about the correctness of terror targetting civilian populations. Sure they will be facinated....

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by blue
> ...


Not at home to Mr Sarcasm, Dr Fraud?

----------


## StrontiumDog

Sarcasm suggests something amusing. I find little to laugh about from your post(s). 

Just me I guess.

----------


## DrB0b

> Sarcasm suggests something amusing.


No, it doesn't. You're confusing sarcasm with irony.




> Just me I guess.


Not only you, you and a couple of other pavlovian mediocrities on here.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Ah yes, it must be us.... :mid: 

Couldn't possibly be you....

I mean, the IRA and their reign of terror is just the stuff of lighthearted banter, right? A real laugh riot. Murdering the pregnant, the young, the innocent. Yes, I can see how you'd want to resort to "sarcasm". 

sar·casm/ˈsɑrkæzəm/  Show Spelled[sahr-kaz-uhm] 
  –noun 

1. harsh or bitter derision or irony. 

 2. a sharply ironical taunt; sneering or cutting remark: a review full of sarcasms.


Sarcasm is of course well known as the lowest form of wit....it is quite fitting that you'd resort to such a thing.

----------


## DrB0b

> Ah yes, it must be us....
> 
> Couldn't possibly be you....
> 
> I mean, the IRA and their reign of terror is just the stuff of lighthearted banter, right? A real laugh riot. Murdering the pregnant, the young, the innocent. Yes, I can see how you'd want to resort to "sarcasm". 
> 
> sar·casm/ˈsɑrkæzəm/  Show Spelled[sahr-kaz-uhm] 
>   –noun 
> 
> ...


Do you know about the Omagh atrocity? Most of the scumbags who were responsible for it (and they were not members of the IRA) were actually executed by the IRA for their part in the bombing. Almost all republicans, including the IRA and Sinn Fein, were so nauseated by the Omagh bombings that it led directly to the end of any support for violence in Northern Ireland, the decommissioning of weapons, and the disbandment of the Provos. If you're going to comment on something like this at least make the effort to get your facts straight. Ignorance is an appalling thing and is a keystone of the sort of hatred and bigotry that underlay much of the violence in NI.

I was expecting the "lowest form of wit" comment, dullards like yourself constantly resort to cliché, I suppose that they find it easier than actually thinking for themselves.

Interestingly, I've just been reading an article on sarcasm in the APA's Neuropsychology journal. Written by two researchers from the wonderfully named Rambam Medical Center. They demonstrate that an inability to comprehend sarcasm is often associated with damage to the right frontal lobe.

----------


## Gallowspole

If NORAID was funding the IRA, why didn't they send some food aid to Bobby in the Maze? He was dying for a few potatoes.

----------


## StrontiumDog

> Originally Posted by StrontiumDog
> 
> 
> Ah yes, it must be us....
> 
> Couldn't possibly be you....
> 
> I mean, the IRA and their reign of terror is just the stuff of lighthearted banter, right? A real laugh riot. Murdering the pregnant, the young, the innocent. Yes, I can see how you'd want to resort to "sarcasm". 
> 
> ...


You just can't help yourself can you.....

So, you veer from glorifying the IRA atrocities to justifying one bombing incident...because it wasn't really the IRA it was some splinter faction...who just happened to know the code words used by the IRA...

Right... :mid: 

You'll believe anything....

Omagh was just one DrB. The worst, but just one...

TIMELINE: Worst bomb attacks in Britain | Reuters

Here is a chronology of some of the worst bomb attacks in Britain in the past 30 years.


February  1974 - Coach carrying soldiers and families in northern England is  bombed by the Irish Republican Army (IRA). Twelve people killed, 14  wounded.


October-November 1974 - Wave of IRA bombs in British pubs kills 28 people and wounds more than 200.


July 1982 - Two IRA bomb attacks on soldiers in London's royal parks kill 11 people and wound 50.


December 1983 - IRA bomb at London's Harrods department store kills six.


October  1984 - Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher's cabinet narrowly escapes IRA  bomb which kills five people at a hotel in Brighton, southern England,  during the Conservative Party's annual conference.


September 1989 - Bomb at Royal Marines Music School in Deal, southeastern England, kills 11 and wounds 22.


April 1992 - Huge car bomb outside Baltic Exchange in London's financial district kills three people and wounds 91.


March 1993 - Bombs in two litter bins in Warrington kill two boys aged three and 12.


April 1993 - IRA truck bomb devastates Bishopsgate area of London's financial district, killing one and wounding 44.


February 1996 - Two people die when IRA guerrillas detonate large bomb in London's Docklands area.

----------


## DrB0b

> So, you veer from glorifying the IRA atrocities to justifying one bombing incident


Are you insane? WHERE did I justify it? I said Omagh was an atrocity and that the perpetrators were scum, in what bizarre universe can that be intepreted as a justification?

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> As a Yank, I am a wee bit confused regarding British law.


As an Englishman I'm just as confused sometimes, not least because the decisions made by people (both elected and unelected) mostly defy any logic. But it's jobs for the pc people who are convinced they can mix cultures, destroy or re-write English history at will (theirs).

I suppose if you want to stand back and take a cold cool look at the Political Correct situation in the UK,just one of the problems is they (the PC brigade) can't re-colour us, brain wash us  or place us into their neat politically correct pigeon holes with any resistance to it.  

I'm also confused as to why idiots on this site are dragging the IRA and Irish history / politics into this thread as it has absolutely nothing to do with Aldhouse or Eire and it's history and from what I've read these idiots appear to know little or nothing about historical events or real feelings of Englishmen or Irishmen and I only refer to Eire not the six counties shithole in the North.

----------


## Thaihome

^^ 
They did so because a discussion on the UK possibly letting a murder suspect go gave them an opportunity to express their bitterness at the US for letting suspected IRA bombers go free.
This was immediately followed by the knee-jerk defense mechanism some feel for the IRA (missing the point that the post was actually an US bashing attempt and not an attack on the IRA). 

And so on....
TH

----------


## Bobcock

Lee Aldhouse was in the IRA?

----------


## Thaihome

> Lee Aldhouse was in the IRA?


 
Exactly...
 :Smile: 
TH

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by StrontiumDog
> ...


You forgot Manchester Saturday morning the damage that did, I drove past  that wagon at 9am obviously I didnt know but I did when it went off, my  office was not far from there

----------


## FarangRed

> Lee Aldhouse was in the IRA?


Could have been

----------


## spikebs4

nahhh he was in the 7/11

----------


## Gallowspole

Is he Al Queda then?




> nahhh he was in the 9/11

----------


## FarangRed

well whatever happens I've not heard anything about him around here all gone quite

----------


## hazz

> ^^ 
> They did so because a discussion on the UK possibly letting a murder suspect go gave them an opportunity to express their bitterness at the US for letting suspected IRA bombers go free.
> This was immediately followed by the knee-jerk defense mechanism some feel for the IRA (missing the point that the post was actually an US bashing attempt and not an attack on the IRA). 
> 
> And so on....
> TH


Actually I raised the issue of the ira guys living in america, mainly because I was fed up of various americans suggesting that their fellow citizens should come over to the uk and kill Aldhouse, and outrage at how could we allow a scum bag like him escape justice. I didn't realise it would be so provocative.

The reality is, he might well escape justice for similar reasons that people scape justice by hiding out in america, and he is safe from US revenge; because, on the whole, western countries don't send hit squads to kill people in each others back yards.

I wish that america could  tolerant of other countries following their own laws about sending terrorist suspects back to america, in the same way that they expect the rest of us to do. Kidnapping people overseas to bring them to the states or to outsource their torture in some third country is just not right.

The repression that is used to justify irish terrorism; is not that different to the activities that the US has been involved in many countries in the world and I was surprised that the US got as far as 2001 before this came back to haunt them. The complete lack of balls their society has shown when facing this risk is truly disheartening. The way that islamic terrorism has been allowed to dominate their international and domestic policies would give the impression that terrorism is the primary cause of non-medical death in america, then in reality its probably car drivers.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> ^Don't a lot of mericans think the ira were freedom fighters 
> 
> 
>  
> They did, God bless them. If it wasn't for them we'd never have got your sorry DPM'd arses out of Norn Oireland. What's even better is that we now have control over the Northern Ireland parliament while you daft cnuts in England are still paying for everything. Remember, every time Martin McGuiness stays in a luxury hotel it's the Brit taxpayer who's paying Cheers, lads.


Moronic post of the week awarded to undergraduateBob.

Don't forget to make these thoughts known when you move back to St Albans...

----------


## Lantern

Would like to see Aldhouse come back to face the courts here.

----------


## Mid

Continues here : https://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asi...der-count.html (UK - Aldhouse Held on Phuket Murder Count)

and here : https://teakdoor.com/world-news/81385...ml#post1584096 (Lee Aldhouse arrested on Thai extradition warrant.)

----------


## billy the kid

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dirtydog
> ...


n.ireland is part of the tax paying brit system.

----------


## patsycat

I have an American (now ex) friend who with a few of his buddies were sending money to the IRA, supporting them.

Being an Irish lass from a Belfast family, i found his actions abhorent.

----------


## dirtydog

> I have an American (now ex) friend who with a few of his buddies were sending money to the IRA, supporting them.


Bet he isn't being held in some merican secret prison being waterboarded and other fun stuff like that, probably considers them freedom fighters.

----------


## Thep den

> I have an American (now ex) friend who with a few of his buddies were sending money to the IRA, supporting them.
> 
> Being an Irish lass from a Belfast family, i found his actions abhorent.


Not as bad as it sounds when you think the money went on Guinness.

----------


## Agent_Smith

> Bet he isn't being held in some merican secret prison being waterboarded and other fun stuff like that, probably considers them freedom fighters.


Nobody here (US) gives a rat's ass for the UK's problems, we've got enough of our own.

----------


## Nostradamus

Up the Falls, Derry's Walls, we will follow on.

----------


## Mid

*Phuket Murder: Aldhouse Extradition 'Set for This Week'*
 Alan Morison and Sert Tongdee    
 Sunday, December 5, 2010

 
_Aldhouse in an early encounter with Phuket police, posing as an American_
Photo by phuketwan.com (copyright)

BRITISH kickboxer Lee Aldhouse, wanted for murder on Phuket, will appear  before a video extradition hearing this week, a British newspaper  reports.

Aldhouse, 28, suspected of knifing to death former US Marine DaShawn  Longfellow in the early hours of August 14 after losing a bar fight, is  to appear before magistrates by videolink from Wandsworth Jail on  Wednesday, says the Sunday Mercury. 

No details have been revealed about how the hearing will be conducted  but Thai authorities are known to have been meticulous in compiling the  extradition dossier.

It is believed that US authorites are equally keen to have the British  man returned to face a count of having murdered the young American war  veteran, who had been awarded a Purple Heart.

The British kickboxer, from near Birmingham, fled ''the paradise holiday  isle of Phuket'' and was arrested when his flight from Singapore landed  at Heathrow Airport on August 18, the newspaper says. 

''Aldhouse, whose ring nickname was Pitbull, moved to Thailand in 2006  to study the deadly Muay Thai fighting style,'' says the Sunday Mercury.  

''He had reportedly been part of the Thai boxing circuit until a year  ago, when sources in the Far East claim he 'went off the rails'''.

Back in August, Aldhouse challenged Longfellow to a fist fight at  Phuket's Freedom Bar in the southern Phuket district of Rawai, but lost  the fight. 

Security camera footage obtained and posted on YouTube by _Phuketwan_  shows a man who looks like Aldhouse demanding and being given two  knives by staff at a 7-Eleven convenience store close to the bar. 

Soon after, Longfellow was allegedly ambushed and stabbed to death when  he returned to his Phuket apartment, not far from the bar. 

According to the British newspaper: ''Unemployed Aldhouse was a regular  at the bar and was said to have been known for 'getting drunk and  picking fights and bragging that he's invincible''.

Police believe Aldhouse fled Phuket soon after the killing by road,  crossing from Thailand into Cambodia before travelling to Singapore,  where he caught the flight to Heathrow. 

''A source close to the case told the Sunday Mercury: 'Aldhouse got  involved in a similar incident two years ago. On that occasion, he  attacked someone in a bar and knocked him out, but there was no further  action. 

''He has a Thai girlfriend, and he was known to use steroids. He had a very short temper, and people were scared of him.''

The Superintendent of Police in the southern Phuket district of Chalong,  Colonel Vichid Intharasorn, said today: ''We are very confident that we  will see Lee Aldhouse back in Thailand soon. 

''The evidence is conclusive and we have worked very hard on this case.''

Diplomatic contacts have told _Phuketwan_  that the fact that a  murder conviction in Thailand could carry the death penalty and that  Britain no longer supports capital punishment would not necessarily  impede the extradition process. 

CNN combined with _Phuketwan_ to offer a summary of the case and the 7-Eleven footage which can be viewed at:
American allegedly killed by British kickboxer after Thai bar brawl - CNN.com

The 7-Eleven footage is at: 



phuketwan.com

----------


## blue

is aldhouse still in british prision ?
if so for what and how long

----------


## Chairman Mao

> is aldhouse still in british prision ?
> if so for what and how long


I do believe this is the dumbest post I've ever read.

Congratulations.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Security camera footage obtained and posted on YouTube by _Phuketwan_  shows a man who looks like Aldhouse demanding and *being given* two  knives by staff at a 7-Eleven convenience store close to the bar.


No it doesn't.

You cannot see fully but it appears (and has been reported) that he gets them himself before stealing them.

Which if carries the same punishment as stealing a Phuket bar-mat, will mean more prison time for him.  :ourrules:

----------


## billy the kid

so what's occuring now ? 
on his way back to thailand is he
that's great news.
sick cnut.

----------


## dirtydog

> on his way back to thailand is he


Nope.



> will appear before a video extradition hearing this week

----------


## DJ Pat

Some human rights do-gooder will get involved and he won't face any Thai authorities.

His legal aid team in Uk will see to that.

----------


## teddy

If he were a paki and he said he hated Britain, he wouldn't be extradited.

----------


## dirtydog

^^Yep, they don't send English people to be executed overseas, and the Laws of Thailand haven't been changed, they change the laws and they stand a chance of getting him here, they aint changing their laws for farangs though, so it aint going to happen.

----------


## blue

> Originally Posted by blue
> 
> 
> is aldhouse still in british prision ?
> if so for what and how long
> 
> 
> I do believe this is the dumbest post I've ever read.
> 
> Congratulations.


thanks man  that means alot ,but i've posted some stuff that makes that one look clever-keep reading um , your are in for some treats.

Trouble is  now   i got this image of you  singing_ Congratulations_ by cliff richards
guess its not far off the mark.....




anyway ,
who was it here who claimed to have inside info about aldhouses heathrow arrest ?/

----------


## Chairman Mao

> who was it here who claimed to have inside info about aldhouses heathrow arrest ?/


No idea. I'd hazard a guess at it being English-my-good-friend-and-business-partner-traffics-women Noodles.

----------


## Nostradamus

> The Superintendent of Police in the southern Phuket district of Chalong, Colonel Vichid Intharasorn, said today: ''We are very confident that we will see Lee Aldhouse back in Thailand soon.


They assured us they would capture him in Phuket and he easily escaped off the island then over the border.

Take anything the Thai authorities say with a very large pinch of salt.




> Diplomatic contacts have told Phuketwan that the fact that a murder conviction in Thailand could carry the death penalty and that Britain no longer supports capital punishment would not necessarily impede the extradition process.


It will if Aldhouse's lawyers are any good.

----------


## Ubermensch

Thai prison conditions have _got_ to constitute a breach of your human rights.

He's going nowhere.

----------


## KOBRIEN

I hope this prick gets the Thai end of the stick rather than the English.Surely they can agree to not kill him and just let him rott

----------


## dirtydog

^he killed a black man for Gods sake, you know, really dark skinned, I doubt the light skinned Thai's even consider it a crime.

----------


## Stranger

Any further updates on this piece of shit Aldhouse?

----------


## Nostradamus

No article from Phuket Wan so we must assume the hearing did not go as planned, Aldhouse is still in the UK and their "diplomatic contacts" were wrong?

----------


## FarangRed

All quite around Rawai also

----------


## dirtydog

> No article from Phuket Wan so we must assume the hearing did not go as planned,


I'm pretty sure the hearing went as planned, as far as the English are concerned.

----------


## Stranger

Any further updates on this little worm?

----------


## FarangRed

None here

----------


## Stranger

^His lawyers are obviously fighting this as we all expected (facing death penalty, Thai prisons being an abuse of human rights etc). Looks like this will run and run......

----------


## Gallowspole

Tud/Beadle/ et al must be chomping at the bit to rejoin this thread...I wonder...?

----------


## Thungsongsausage

Aldhouse is a piece of shite, let him come back and get run over by a 18 wheeler.......

----------


## FarangRed

> Aldhouse is a piece of shite, let him come back and get run over by a 18 wheeler.......


That will not be happening

----------


## Thungsongsausage

^^^ what part won't be happening?? the trip back or the 18 wheeler?? Any information why he won't be back?

----------


## FarangRed

Certainly by an 18 wheeler will not kill him, Ok I'm not an expert in law but I dont think he will be extradited back to Thailand, and also Thais dont give a fuk what happens to him or any other knob head causing problems here, the americano was not completly innocent he was also an agressive cvunt

----------


## Thungsongsausage

^^^ Very true, the UK won't ship this piece of shite back to Thailand because he might get a death sentence..... so they will happy keep him in the UK. As for the Thai's, they couldn't care less  :Smile:  why waste public money trying to get him?? leave him the UK..... move on.

----------


## Stranger

> the americano was not completly innocent he was also an agressive cvunt


How do you know this? Everything I've heard and read points to the marine being a decent fella.............but Aldhouse being scum of the earth.

----------


## Stranger

*Update:*

BREAKING NEWS: Phuket murder suspect Lee Aldhouse in court

PHUKET: Phuket “kickbox murder” suspect Lee Aldhouse appeared in Westminster Magistrates Court in London on Tuesday for an extradition hearing following a request from the Thai authorities, the UK Home Office has confirmed.

He will remain in custody in the UK until at least March 1, when he will return to the same court for extradition proceedings, Sam Eversden of the UK Home Office told Phuket Gazette editors this afternoon.

Aldhouse, originally from Birmingham, is wanted for the stabbing murder of 23-year-old US Marine Dashawn Longfellow in Rawai in August of last year.

Aldhouse was able to escape Thailand via Cambodia while an international manhunt of almost two weeks failed to find him.

He was arrested on arrival at Heathrow Airport in London on an outstanding warrant issued after he fled the UK while out on bail for a previous offense.

Intranee Sumawong, Executive Director of International Affairs at the Office of the Attorney General in Bangkok, told the Gazette earlier today that the British authorities have yet to tell her office how long the extradition process will take.

“At present, the court [in London] is hearing his testimony and allowing him to present a defense against extradition to Thailand.

“If he objects to extradition, he will have to provide sufficient evidence for them to consider,” Mrs Intranee said.

The UK will not extradite its citizens to any country for charges that include execution as punishment, she said.

“This case isn’t easy as he [Aldhouse] is British and the British government will protect its citizens as best they can,” she added.

Phuket NEWS: Phuket murder suspect Lee Aldhouse in court

----------


## Chairman Mao

Thanks. That's from Feb 3rd.

----------


## English Noodles

> Thanks. That's from Feb 3rd.


You have had nearly 2 weeks to post it then.

----------


## English Noodles

> “This case isn’t easy as he [Aldhouse] is British and the British government will protect its citizens as best they can,” she added.


Should have just said. "This case isn't easy like when we charge poor people in Thailand or people from surrounding poor Asian countries with crimes and just throw them in jail without fair trial, we have to actually do something by the book here and we really are not any good at that".

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

Thailand is perceived as a barbaric country, where the midtown shopping district may be declared an "Open fire Zone" and people in a Temple run the risk of being snipered.

Furthermore, in the UK, Thailand is perceived as a 'joke country' - one which purports to bear itself with dignity, but prostitutes its women with enthusiasm. It is the world hub of sexual sleaze and disease. 

So, a barbarous country, with corrupt police, where charitable donations get embezzled and where its girls, regardless of their provenance are all automatically assumed to be current or ex-tarts. Whether accurate or not, that is the UK angle on Thailand. No way is any Briton going to be extradited there.

----------


## taxexile

barbarous brits deserved to be tried by corrupt courts in barbarous countries.

sadly, it will never happen though.


his yank buddies should just send a covert squad over to the uk to destroy his kneecaps when hes freed.

thats his kind of justice.

----------


## English Noodles

> barbarous brits deserved to be tried by corrupt courts in barbarous countries.  sadly, it will never happen though.   his yank buddies should just send a covert squad over to the uk to destroy his kneecaps when hes freed.  thats his kind of justice.


So he's guilty then, why the need for a trial?

----------


## taxexile

> why the need for a trial?


with scum like him?  beats me.

----------


## hazz

So whats the alternative to a trial. a lynch mob. Given that courts are quite good sending innocent people to jail and in the case of the US, to their death, just how good do you think a lynch mob is going to be.

He needs to go on trial and the uk is a country that how grown beyond assuming their citizens abroad must be innocent when accused of any crime. I don't think you will find much public or institutional support for him to avoid a murder trial on a technicality. 

The problem is that for extradition to take place execution needs to be off the table because of international treaties that UK has signed; so its non-negosiable. 

The thai problem is that the constitution separates government and the courts. whilst this is a bad joke; it does mean that thai politicians and civil servants cannot give a formal undertaking not to impose the death sentence because they cannot tell, formally, the judge what to do. 

What they can do is pass a law, prohibiting the death sentence against people being extradited from civilised countries that value human life. that will not break their constitution and will make extradition under these circumstances much smoother. There's an almost identical case that has been going on between canada and thailand for 10 years. Unfortunately the thai's haven't even started to realise that canada is serious about the death penalty and isn't just looking for excuses not to extradite. So I suspect that nobody is even thinking about how they need to change their laws to get these people back for trial. 

Its unfortunate that the same kind of 'we are always the greatest, cleverest and everybody else is stupid and wrong' that screwed up their ICJ case with cambodia, 50 years go, is still alive and well within the thai government.

----------


## English Noodles

> What they can do is pass a law, prohibiting the death sentence against people being extradited from civilised countries that value human life. that will not break their constitution and will make extradition under these circumstances much smoother.


No they couldn't, how can they say that a person who commits murder should be sentenced to death unless that person has managed to flee Thailand and is now residing in a country with whom we have an extradition treaty. Simple, they can't.

----------


## Gerbil

> The problem is that for extradition to take place execution needs to be off the table because of international treaties that UK has signed; so its non-negosiable.


No, thats just one of the problems. The other major ones is that Thai jails are complete shitholes and EU 'human rights' regulations would be invoked.

In Britain they've just spent millions of pounds adding extra satellite TV channels for all the TVs in individual cells, for god's sake!

----------


## hazz

Within the limits of the thai constitution, parliament makes the law and the judges interpret the law. What the government cannot do is interfere with how the judge interprets and enforces those laws, officially anyway.

So what would stop parliament passing a law which stated that execution was prohibited punishment for people extradited from non practicing countries?

^as for sending people back to shit hole prisons; presidents would be interesting to see. I don't think that would be insurmountable either, if both parties were happy to have him serve his sentence in the uk.

----------


## English Noodles

> what would stop parliament passing a law which stated that execution was prohibited punishment for people extradited from non practicing countries?


Because under Thai law everyone is supposed to be treated equally, it's a cornerstone of the constitution.

----------


## hazz

I think that would depend upon how strictly you interpret equally. should a murder be treated equally to a shoplifter? I don't think you will find a country that would use that definition. There are lots of countries that have constitutions that require people be treated equally, I would be interested if any of them have had an issue with treating extradited people differently to non-extradited. 

Equality is about treating people identically under the same circumstances. A law stating that nationals of non practicing countries cannot be executed in thailand would be unconstitutional because you are treating people differently based on who the are.

A law stating that people extradited from non-practicing countries cannot be executed would not break the constitution's equality rule because the law would not discriminate  between people based on nationality, race or class. you are differentiating between people based upon the circumstance and nature of their crime..... something you are allowed to do.... unless you feel the constitution only allows for one punishment for all crimes to ensure equality.

Given that for large section's of the civil service, women are required to wear skirts and men trousers, I don't really think, at a very basic level, they have a clue what the word equality means in their constitution.

----------


## English Noodles

> I think that would depend upon how strictly you interpret equally.


It doesn't matter what you think. You are wrong.



> should a murder be treated equally to a shoplifter? I don't think you will find a country that would use that definition.


One murderer should be treated and have the same rights as the next murderer, that is the point. You can't say that one murderer can't be sentenced to death because they managed to evade the law long enough to get to another country and the other didn't. The law can't work like that.

----------


## English Noodles

> A law stating that people extradited from non-practicing countries cannot be executed would not break the constitution's equality rule because the law would not discriminate between people based on nationality, race or class


Are you a 14-year-old law student? :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## hazz

We will just have to agree to disagree.

Constitutional equality requires that people are punished for what they did, not because of who they are. Thus shoplifters can be sentenced differently to murders and why its possible for judges to consider circumstances when passing sentences. That is how the law works in countries with constitutions or their equivalent.

To say that sentencing prisoners differently based upon whether or not they have been extradited; you need to show how law discriminates against people based upon who they are, rather than what they have done. Would it be unconstitutional to treat criminals who show remorse for their crime differently to those who are proud? show me a country where it would.

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> A law stating that people extradited from non-practicing countries cannot be executed would not break the constitution's equality rule because the law would not discriminate between people based on nationality, race or class
> 
> 
> Are you a 14-year-old law student?


No I am not a lawyer, law student,  14 years old and I'm not reverting to personal insults because I've nothing else to use.

I find the issue of human rights and equality interesting on the bases that its the corner stone of a stable society. My comments are based on observing how the courts in the UK come to their decisions. I have yet to see a decision where the courts have implemented your idea of equality, although I am more than willing to be corrected.

----------


## English Noodles

You can't pass a law in Thailand that says that people who manage to flee Thailand after committing a crime will be guaranteed protection from what the law states is a suitable punishment for the crime committed. You can either abolish the death penalty all together or not.

----------


## English Noodles

> No I am not a lawyer, law student


I know you're not, simply because you have no understanding how one law effects the legitimacy of another.

----------


## English Noodles

> and I'm not reverting to personal insults because I've nothing else to use.


Of course not;




> What's wrong with noodles AV, he's just trying to chat up butterfly in  the only way he knows by showing off his manly body and his huge man  brests; poor deluded bastard.

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> what would stop parliament passing a law which stated that execution was prohibited punishment for people extradited from non practicing countries?
> 
> 
> Because under Thai law everyone is supposed to be treated equally, *it's a cornerstone of the constitution.*



Here we have said *cornerstone* scanned by electron micrograph -

 

*Scanning electron micrograph of grain of sand*


*Caption:* Scanning electron micrograph (SEM) of a grain  of sand from _"Thai Justice department vault",_   Magnification: X 30 at 35mm size, X 215 at 8x10-inch size.


 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## hazz

^  :Smile: . I think your wrong there. that looks much bigger than a grain of salt.

Humm, noodles; I think I was insulting your AV rather than the legitimacy of any of your arguments. And I think a picy of a pregnant man with man boobs is fair game. reminds me I should put my vandalised macbook back up.

There are lots of countries out there with constitutions that do not appear constitutional equality issues treating extradited and no extradited criminals differently. I think you are seeing issues that are not there.

If I am wrong it should be relatively easy to find decision in any constitutional court in the world where some non-extradited criminal was able to use the lesser sentence given to an extradited criminal as the primary reason for their own sentence to be reduced; because that would prove your point beyond doubt and frankly I would be surprised if you could find one.

----------


## English Noodles

> If I am wrong it should be relatively easy to find decision in any constitutional court in the world where some non-extradited criminal was able to use the lesser sentence given to an extradited criminal as the primary reason for their own sentence to be reduced; because that would prove your point beyond doubt and frankly I would be surprised if you could find one.


First you would have to show me a country that has it written in to law that someone who is extradited to their country to be tried for a crime could not be punished to the full extent of the law set out by the judiciary for such a crime. You simply won't find one because it's a non starter.

----------


## English Noodles

> I think I was insulting your AV


Is that not me in the picture? ::chitown::

----------


## hazz

America. Don't they have a constitution constitutional thingy requiring equality?

They don't seem to have any issue taking punishments off the books to get an extradition through and, more importantly, I cannot think of anyone using these deals for a successful appeal against their own sentence on the basis they were discriminated against.

I believe there was/is an appeal going though on the basis that the death penalty is discriminating because its disproprtionally given to black people. but thats a 'who you are issue' rather than a 'what you did issue'.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> I think that would depend upon how strictly you interpret equally. should a murder be treated equally to a shoplifter?


No, a murder is worse than shoplifting, and the punishments for a murderer should be stricter than those for a thief.

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> I think I was insulting your AV
> 
> 
> Is that not me in the picture?


I didn't think it was; as I am lead to believe that dating pics are usually aspirational rather than genuine.

----------


## English Noodles

> They don't seem to have any issue taking punishments off the books to get an extradition through and, more importantly, I cannot think of anyone using these deals for a successful appeal against their own sentence on the basis they were discriminated against.


Not the same at all. That is called plea bargaining and is a different kettle off fish to what you are talking about.

You are saying that they can write in law that certain people will be guaranteed not to be punished to the full extent of the law depending on geographical location.

----------


## hazz

I though plea bargaining was a rather seedy part of the american justice system where one negotiated a lesser sentence for pleading guilty and therefore would be entirely separate to extradition, where the undertaking is made irrespective wether or not the accused pleaded guilty or not.

As I said, if extradition deals break constitutional equality rules anywhere, then there would be examples of non-exidited criminals using these cases to demand a lesser punishment equal to that given to the extradited criminal. You don't seem to be able to provide a single case of that.

----------


## English Noodles

> As I said, if extradition deals break constitutional equality rules anywhere, then there would be examples of non-exidited criminals using these cases to demand a lesser punishment equal to that given to the extradited criminal. You don't seem to be able to provide a single case of that.


No, a maximum punishment could be agreed before extradition, that is not the same as it being written in to law as you suggest. They are two very different things. An agreement between Thailand and the UK over a maximum punishment could not be made though, as the judge for the case will not be appointed until the trial, and he/she can't be told what to do by the government and as a judge is not appointed for the trial they can't make an agreement themselves.

----------


## hazz

So, you are saying that?, in a country that has constitutional equality:
  1) a law requiring that extradited criminals should not face a death sentence would break the constitution equality rule.
  2) a deal between government officials to remove the death sentence against a criminal would not break, the constitutional equality rule.

I would be very surprised if a constitutional court would treat these as different circumstances. 

Please show me a cause where an extradition deal violated a constitutional equality law and better still, that was then used by a non-extradited criminal to demonstrate they were discriminated against. Because that would prove your argument.

----------


## English Noodles

Face it, I'm correct. You can't pass a law in Thailand that says that people who manage to  flee Thailand after committing a crime will be guaranteed protection  from what the law states is a suitable punishment for the crime  committed. It's quite simple.

----------


## English Noodles

> 1) a law requiring that extradited criminals should not face a death sentence would break the constitution equality rule.


Of course it would. How can you not see this?




> 2) a deal between government officials to remove the death sentence against a criminal would not break, the constitutional equality rule.


A deal like that would be impossible in Thailand as the government has no power over the judiciary.

----------


## hazz

^That was in reply to you telling me why doing deals in the US doesn't break their constitution, whilst a law would. you have given me nothing to back up your interpretation of constitutional equality, I have at leased given an example.

But don't worry with your  


> Face it, I'm correct.


 how could I possibly argue against your argument.

----------


## crippen

Just send to USA!  That will sort him . ::chitown::

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> Thanks. That's from Feb 3rd.
> 
> 
> You have had nearly 2 weeks to post it then.


Why would I have done that?? It was posted here within hours.

You stalking turnip.  :Smile: 

https://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asi...spect-lee.html (BREAKING NEWS: Phuket murder suspect Lee Aldhouse in court)

----------


## dirtydog

> you have given me nothing to back up your interpretation of constitutional equality


The judge hasn't been appointed, how can they tell the UK that the death sentence wont be imposed? The Judge decides, it his job under the law of the land, this aint the USA billy-bob.

----------


## hazz

You are quite right and beyond that they cannot tell the judge what he can and cannot ^do in the court room. Hence why ultimately if they want to get people extradited from civilised con tries like Canada they are going to have to chang their laws and/procedures so that they can give these assurances. Unfortunately given the case in Canada, which has been going on for 10 years.... They are slow learners

----------


## dirtydog

^And thats why Aldhouse will never set foot in this country again.
He was only a black man after all, 91 dark skinned refugees comes to mind, tow them out to sea and leave their boats without engines, the Thais don't care about other nationalities, only reason whities occassionally get justice is because our countries kick up a stink, although very rarely.

----------


## hazz

These things have a habit of dragging on. As I said these is a case in Canada which has been ongoing since 1996, the thai's don't seem to be showing any signs of walking away or being prepared to legislate in Thailand for the give and take that is essential for extradition to work. so it's just going round and round between the minister of justice and the appeals court well as of jan  2011. I believe that the guy has been remand all this time too. So this might be the short to mid term future for alehouse.

If I am honest given the history of this guy it's only going to be a matter of time before he ends up on a murder charge somewhere. And it would be a real shame if another person has to die for that to happen.

I have a nasty suspicion you are right and he will never get to Thailand, but I also think that the uk gov will ^do everything in it's power to send him back, as Canada has with their murderer, the problem is Thailand, they don't seem to realise that they need to change the way they ^do things..... As I said before This and the Canadian case demonstrate the skills that lead Thailand to defeat in the ICJ in 1962 are alive and very much evident in the Thai government today

----------


## dirtydog

At present he is being held on other charges, they finish he is most likely a free man.

----------


## nidhogg

> Hence why ultimately if they want to get people extradited from civilised con tries like Canada they are going to have to chang their laws and/procedures so that they can give these assurances.


It is funny isn't it.  The "default" position here seems to be that Thailand must change its laws.  There is a big part of me that thinks that we, in the west should be changing not only our laws but our mentality.

People are generally not forced to leave the confines of their nanny state home country.  Maybe we should start with, when people apply for a passport, that they should sign a declaration along the lines of:

I, (insert name here), fully understand that by applying for this passport I will have the means to leave this nanny state and go out into the big bad world.  I understand that if I commit a crime, I may well get banged up in a shithole prison for an indeterminate time.  I understand that if I smuggle drugs, kill people, or commit another serious crime, I may well be executed by whichever barbaric practice that country uses.  I avow and aver that it is MY choice to go to other countries.  I understand that by applying for a passport I am asserting my independence from the nanny state, and I do not need them to run behind me to wipe my ass.  I am now a big boy/girl (delete as appropriate) and take responsibility for myself.  I understand that the consulate/embassy in the country of my destination will tell me to fuck off if I land myself in the shit through my own actions, and that if I DO escape the country in which I commit my crime, I will be put on the next plane back to stand accountable for my crimes.

......................(signed)

----------


## drawp

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> 
>  Hence why ultimately if they want to get people extradited from civilised con tries like Canada they are going to have to chang their laws and/procedures so that they can give these assurances.
> 
> 
> It is funny isn't it.  The "default" position here seems to be that Thailand must change its laws.  There is a big part of me that thinks that we, in the west should be changing not only our laws but our mentality.
> 
> People are generally not forced to leave the confines of their nanny state home country.  Maybe we should start with, when people apply for a passport, that they should sign a declaration along the lines of:
> ...


I'm fairly certain you have to sign such a statement when you get a passport in the US.

----------


## hazz

> It is funny isn't it. The "default" position here seems to be that Thailand must change its laws. There is a big part of me that thinks that we, in the west should be changing not only our laws but our mentality.


With the exception of the disgraceful treaty the US has with its gimp UK, extradition normally requires that the country wanting the accused makes various meaningful promises and assurances about what the suspect will/won't be charges with and maximum sentencing, even thailand required some of this from the US when extraditing victor about.

The problem for thailand is that they have a legal system which means that those negotiating extradition cannot make many meaningful promices or assurances because these would be decisions made by a judge and they cannot tell him what to do. 

There are two solutions to this:

the world agrees thailand has it right and everyone changes their laws to allow thailand to request extradition without conditions as to what happens to the accused.Thailand changes its laws to match the way extradition works in the rest of the world.

Its not a default position to say thailand needs to change its laws; its the choice has a chance of being achieved and its the only one that thailand has any control over.

The fact that thailand is still pursuing a exceptionalist 'the world needs to change to fit in with us' attitude is one of the reasons that they have so much trouble with extradition and so little luck with international bodies such as the ICJ. Countries like france, US and china can get away with it to varying degrees but a country like thailand cannot.

----------


## English Noodles

> the thai's don't seem to be showing any signs of walking away *or being prepared to legislate in Thailand* for the give and take that is essential for extradition to work.


How many times do you need it pointed out? The only way they can guarantee someone will not be passed the death penalty is by abolishing the death penalty completely. They can't pass a law to rule someone out of the death penalty due to geographical location. :deadhorsebig:

----------


## hazz

noodels, there's not point discussing this with you unless you can get beyond the



> Face it, I'm correct.


argument.
Please put some flesh on your argument to backup your retoric.... some examples. I've had the cutesy of providing some backup to what I have been saying, its your turn now.

----------


## English Noodles

I can't discuss law making with an English teacher. You'll have to excuse me.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Pretty big cop out that, poodles.

All huff and no puff as usual.

----------


## English Noodles

What's the point of me keep repeating something that he can't understand? It's like trying to explain to you how to do something more complex than making a cheeseburger with cheap ingredients.

----------


## hazz

noodles, The personal insults again.

its not that i don't understand what you are saying, I just don't believe you and would like to see something beyond your opinion and insults to backup what you are saying. 

Your interpretation of what constitutional equality would have a very big impact on the way that extradition works and you would be able to provide example cases. Your persistence in sticking to insults and rhetoric suggests that you have not been able to find any examples to back up your opinion.

I have given example of the US, which disproves your argument. You have provided nothing; apart from suggesting that the US constitution would prohibit a law causing unequal treatment, but would allow government officials to implement the same unequal treatment in practice. Which I find that even harder to believe and would dearly like to see some examples of, if its true. As this not how functional constitutions work.

If you cannot provide any real world examples to backup your opinion they really you have nothing more to say on the matter.

----------


## English Noodles

Again, you fail to grasp the simple fact that you can't have a law which states that one person will be treated differently than another for committing the same crime depending on geographical location of the accused. It's simple.

----------


## hazz

Where are you examples of this happening in practice? Thats right you cannot find any.

As hints aren't working, I will be blunt.

Its  put up or shut up time...... where's your evidence noodles?

----------


## Chairman Mao

> What's the point of me keep repeating something that he can't understand?


Repeat? you haven't given one example. 




> I can't discuss law making with an English teacher. You'll have to excuse me.


Thought you would have been repeating yourself. Now you're saying that you can't even do it once?

----------


## English Noodles

> Repeat? you haven't given one example.


An example of what you fool? Do you even know what I said. I suggest you read my post before you jump in you tit.

----------


## English Noodles

Mao, I would suggest you stick to the threads about cheeseburgers or whores.

----------


## dirtydog

Noodles, you maybe a 




> GL0BAL M0DERAT0R


That can soon be taken away, no more teasing the retards please.

----------


## nidhogg

I dunno.  I do think that Noodles has a point here (and who let him out of jail anyway???).

America keeps getting cited here, but is that a good example?  While extraditions are mediated by the federal government, they actually do not have the power to impose upon individual states - and extraditions come about because the state agrees not to push for the death penalty. As I understand (or don't?) the american legal system, the choice of what to charge some one with lies with the District attorney (?) - and are they not essentially political appointees (??).  Surely in this case a deal CAN be brokered, essentially between the DA, the state, the federal government and the country from which extradition is being sought.  The judge has no say in deciding what charge is bought, only what the sentence is - I beleive (wrongly?) that the DA can pretty much choose whether to seek death penalty or not - I doubt the judge can over rule that??

Can the same be done here (thailand)?  Who is it that decides the charge - is there "flexibility" in what some one can be charged with?  If there is no "flexibility" in that a simple charge of murder carries the possibility of the death penalty, then I can't see how a deal can be brokered.  As EN points out, the judge cannot "agree" not to impose death penalty before the trial, and indeed, given the supposed sepparation of the judicial system (hahahaha) there is no mechanism in place.

I agree with noodles (shame on me) that I cannot envision how thailand can enact a law that says one penalty for people caught here, another for people extradited here, and the point EN is making (I think!) is the only viable way oit in this solution is for Thailand to abolish the death penalty for ALL cases.  That way the judge cannot impose a death sentence.  (Not that I think that will happen for the forseeable future).  

I suppose Thailand really has to balance the one or two that 'escape" against the people here it wants to execute.  Of course they will bitch and whine, but unless there is a legal solution (here, as Hazz points out) it aint gonna change.

Ok.  Now you can all tell me why I am wrong, but keep it simple, and not too many personal insults please....

----------


## hazz

I would like noodles to be right. 

If he was, then any thai law prohibiting the death penalty to any one group of people charged with a capital group would force the government into a all or nothing position on the death penalty as noodles has suggested. Giving Thailand an easy route to abolition.

The good news is that they have.




> On May 9, 2003 Thailand's Senate approved the bill banning capital punishment and life imprisonment for convicts younger than 18, a measure already approved by the lower chamber in November 2002. The maximum penalty for juveniles was set at 50 years in jail.


If this law breaks the 2006 constitutional requirement of equality, you would have thought that the prisoners currently on death row down and the abolition campaigners would be using this law as an appeal against death row death sentences  under the all or nothing argument. After all for them its a matter of life or death

Is anyone appealing their death sentence on this basis?

Because if a law banning the execution based on age passes the constitutional equality rule, then one covering extradited criminals would be even more so. given that the former discriminates between people because of what they are and the latter by what they have done.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Phuket Kickbox Knife Murder: Extradition Hopes High - Phuket Wan

 
Accused knife killer Lee Aldhouse in an early encounter with Phuket police
 Photo by phuketwan.com/file

*Phuket Kickbox Knife Murder: Extradition Hopes High*

 By Chutima Sidasathian and Alan Morison    
Tuesday, March 1, 2011


_THAI prosecutors are expecting accused Phuket murderer Lee Aldhouse to   appear in court for extradition proceedings in Britain later today.

_(Click the link to see the rest of this story)

----------


## dirtydog

The relevant bit.

But the Attorney General's Department in Bangkok expects as many  delaying options as possible to be taken by Aldhouse's lawyers as they  try to prevent his return to Phuket for trial for the stabbing murder of  former American Marine, DaShawn Longfellow. 

Intranee Sumawong, executive director of the AG Department's International Affairs Section, told _Phuketwan_ today: ''He should be back in Thailand as soon as possible and we have clear evidence to support the case against him.

''But the British system allows defendants several avenues to put a case  for resisting extradition. We have no problem with the British system.  But we do have a strong case against Mr Aldhouse.''

Khun Intranee said that even the standard of incarceration in a Thai prison could become a consideration for the British court. 

''Eventually there will be a decision. Our feeling is that Mr Aldhouse  will have to face judgement in a Thai court, sooner or later.''

----------


## dirtydog

> But the Attorney General's Department in Bangkok expects as many delaying options as possible to be taken by Aldhouse's lawyers


They don't need to delay it, The British Government doesn't send British citizens to countries where they may get a death penalty verdict, it really is that simple.

----------


## Gerbil

_^ "Khun Intranee said that even the standard of incarceration in a Thai prison could become a consideration for the British court."
_
(as predicted.)


_Chalong police superintendent Colonel Vichid Intharasorn, who also has had wide experience in the Immigration department, said: ''If the Englishman is guilty of killing the American, then Thailand has to pay the cost of keeping him in jail for a long time, just because the murder took place here.

''That does not seem right. We would like to send him back to serve his sentence in his home country. But will his country want him back? We would like to hear them say that they are prepared to take this accused man back.''
_

An interesting twist... appears to be laying the ground for a a face saving argument by the Thais. "Oh, well if you wont take him back, we dont want to pay for him either"

----------


## dirtydog

He's probably the same guy that was telling the news papers that aldhouse wouldn't escape Phuket.

----------


## dirtydog

When did we stop hanging people? Do you think the new prime minister of the UK and poxy Ireland will be sending people to their deaths? Aint gonna happen.

----------


## dirtydog

Well, apart from the military they send to the middle east, but they are normally killed by friendly fire from our american brothers  :Sad:

----------


## hazz

> When did we stop hanging people? Do you think the new prime minister of the UK and poxy Ireland will be sending people to their deaths? Aint gonna happen.


in practice  1964

in law  beheading stopped in 1973, and full abolition in 1998

----------


## The Master Cool

> America keeps getting cited here, but is that a good example?  While extraditions are mediated by the federal government, they actually do not have the power to impose upon individual states - and extraditions come about because the state agrees not to push for the death penalty. As I understand (or don't?) the american legal system, the choice of what to charge some one with lies with the District attorney (?) - and are they not essentially political appointees (??).  Surely in this case a deal CAN be brokered, essentially between the DA, the state, the federal government and the country from which extradition is being sought.  The judge has no say in deciding what charge is bought, only what the sentence is - I beleive (wrongly?) that the DA can pretty much choose whether to seek death penalty or not - I doubt the judge can over rule that??
> 
> Can the same be done here (thailand)?  Who is it that decides the charge - is there "flexibility" in what some one can be charged with?  If there is no "flexibility" in that a simple charge of murder carries the possibility of the death penalty, then I can't see how a deal can be brokered.  As EN points out, the judge cannot "agree" not to impose death penalty before the trial, and indeed, given the supposed sepparation of the judicial system (hahahaha) there is no mechanism in place.
> 
> I agree with noodles (shame on me) that I cannot envision how thailand can enact a law that says one penalty for people caught here, another for people extradited here, and the point EN is making (I think!) is the only viable way oit in this solution is for Thailand to abolish the death penalty for ALL cases.  That way the judge cannot impose a death sentence.  (Not that I think that will happen for the forseeable future).  
> 
> I suppose Thailand really has to balance the one or two that 'escape" against the people here it wants to execute.  Of course they will bitch and whine, but unless there is a legal solution (here, as Hazz points out) it aint gonna change.
> 
> Ok.  Now you can all tell me why I am wrong, but keep it simple, and not too many personal insults please....


You are correct.

People can read up on the case of Michael Karas.

EXTRADITION THAI OFFICIALS. What's the holdup, Canada?




> "We cannot guarantee against the death penalty," Piyaphant Udomsilpa,  head of the International Affairs Department, told The Province in an  interview.
> A shrewd, discerning woman with a disposition that  could crack a nut, she bristles at suggestions Canada has the right to  demand any assurances.
> "That is at the discretion of the [Thai]  court," she says. "We can't interfere . . . we cannot give that  assurance as the executive branch."


Lots of twists and turns in that case. Has been locked up for 13 years in Canada fighting the extradition.

Seems the Canadian judges are fuckwits as well, and ordered him extradited on manslaughter charges.

Court orders new plan for extradition

----------


## hazz

> A shrewd, discerning woman with a disposition that could crack a nut, she bristles at suggestions Canada has the right to demand any assurances.


How can someone be considered "shrewd" and at the time so arrogant and ignorant that she feels that its ok for her tell  the legal system in a foreign country what to do, whilst its not ok for her tell her own system what to do?

In that one sentence you can see why Thailand screws up every time they have to work with international community, just f**king clueless. Hun Sen must be laughing his head off.

^Why are the canadian's judges being fuckwits? They have seen the evidence and believe there's a good case to be answered or the extradition would have died years ago.

----------


## The Master Cool

> ^Why are the canadian's judges being fuckwits?


They've spent 13 years yo-yo'ing between refusing extradition to granting it to refusing it, to suggesting the charges be changed to ones that don't even exist in Thailand.

----------


## hazz

^Thats true. But there is an alternative view point. The judges have already decided that the evidence is of a quality that it would in all probability get a guilty verdict in canada; so from their perspective they are keeping a dangerous person off the streets whilst the extradition proceeds. But you are right keeping someone who hasn't been found guilty of anything in jail for, i think, 15 years is getting way beyond what is reasonable.

Perhaps the world community should except that the people running thailand are just so full of their own bullshit, they are incapable of working with anyone in the international community, because they are always right and everyone else is wrong. 
That as a result to protect our own citizens we should change our laws to fit in with thailand.

Canada and the UK should change their own laws to allow thai prosecutors to hand over their evidence so that the case can be prosecuted in a local uk/candian court well away from thai hubris. I believe this is how france deals with extradition. Its a humiliation that thailand deserves.

----------


## OhOh

> she feels that its ok for her tell the legal system in a foreign country what to do, whilst its not ok for her tell her own system what to do?


She doesn't make up the laws, which you imply other countries do. The Thai parliament decides which laws to make legal in Thailand.




> Canada and the UK should change their own laws to allow thai prosecutors to hand over their evidence so that the case can be prosecuted in a local uk/candian court well away from thai hubris. I believe this is how france deals with extradition. Its a humiliation that thailand deserves.


Would the Canadian, UK or US change their own extradition laws in return?

_Authors Note

There is no cut and paste in this post to meet the new, agreed, posting guidelines_

----------


## hazz

^I was referring to her apparent belief that Canada does not have the right to demand conditions when extraditing, showing a basic lack of respect to the candian legal system. A type of disrespect that Thai's are very sensitive about when on the receiving end. 

If after 15 years of attempting to extradite someone from Canada, the thai's concerned still believe that Canada is just being unreasonable and they don't need even think about what they need to change their end; then it's clear they will never get their shit together. 
Given that Thailand is not a co-operative partner extradition you are faced with three choices:

Let the thais mess  you about for as long as you let them, 15 years for canada
let the accused wonder the streets a free man, until they kill someone else
Accept the thai's are incaperable of oragnising a pissup in a brewery and take ownership of the case and prosecute it your self, I.e. The French solution

The last option does mean that justice gets served, even though it should not be necessary. And it's not like Thailand is the only country that the uk would have problems with.

----------


## OhOh

> Accept the thai's are incaperable of oragnising a pissup in a brewery


I've always thought they were pretty good at organising a piss up. Seems to start at 6.00am every morning.

----------


## genghis61

Tuesday, March 8, 2011
*
Extradition of Phuket ‘kickbox killer’ suspect ‘may take years’*

PHUKET: The City of Westminster Magistrates’ Court in London has told the Gazette that the extradition hearing of British national Lee Aldhouse “can take months or years”.

Aldhouse remains wanted in Thailand for the stabbing murder of American Dashawn Longfellow in Rawai in August last year.

However, court official Russel Sykes said the former kickboxer remains remanded in custody at Wandsworth Prison in England until March 28, when he is to once again appear in the City of Westminster Magistrates’ Court. The hearing, scheduled at 10am, is marked “for review”, Mr Sykes said.

Aldhouse previously appeared in the same court on February 1 and March 1.

“Extraditions can take months or years, [it] depends on the legal argument,” Mr Sykes said.

----------


## Mid

^




> Chalong Police hope to have the suspect back in Phuket within a week to be formally indicted, he added.


27-08-2010 post #2 in the Thread .

----------


## FarangRed

He aint coming back

----------


## Kurgen

> He aint coming back


Not by choice.

----------


## Gerbil

They like doing barter trade deals here.....


Maybe the Thais should offer to swap a few tons of rice for him?  :bunny3:

----------


## English Noodles

It seems to have gone rather quiet.

----------


## dirtydog

Shut up noodles, its the same quiet that the Bangkok police give to your ferret activities, ie best forgotten.

----------


## dirtydog

Do you realise how black Dashawn Longfellow was? he was blacker than the refugees the Thai govt tows out to sea in engineless boats without food and water, damn he was black.

----------


## English Noodles

Yes, his mesocephalic head shape, with receded zygomas and wide nasal aperture didn't go unnoticed by me, DD. It's quite apparent to anyone that the gentleman was a Negroid.

----------


## harrybarracuda

At least the c*nt is rotting in Wandsworth, not out partying.

----------


## dirtydog

> Yes, his mesocephalic head shape, with receded zygomas and wide nasal aperture didn't go unnoticed by me, DD. It's quite apparent to anyone that the gentleman was a Negroid.


And I'm sure the Thai govt will put as much effort into this as they have done with the attempted mass murder of those dark skinned Burmese regugees, probably got enough police etc on this case now to cordone off say a nice old red English telephone box, part time obviously and weekends not included.

----------


## FarangRed

*UK Home Secretary to decide on Aldhouse extradition to Thailand*

				                  PHUKET: The decision whether or not to extradite  British national Lee Aldhouse from the UK to face murder charges in  Thailand will be handed to Home Secretary Theresa May, the Birmingham Mail reports.

The decision could take up to two months, the newspaper says.

Aldhouse was arrested at London’s Heathrow Airport on August 18 last year on an outstanding warrant in the UK.

His  arrest came amid an extensive police manhunt for him in connection with  the stabbing murder of American Deshawn Longfellow days earlier, on  August 14.

Mr Longfellow’s sister, Sabre Anderson, believes Aldhouse will be extradited to Thailand to face charges.

“We have been told that he (Aldhouse) will now be sent back to Thailand.

“He is trying to appeal the case but we have been told that we have a very strong case,” she said.

----------


## FarangRed

*Home Secretary to decide on Birmingham kickboxer extradition*


Read More Home Secretary to decide on Birmingham kickboxer extradition - Top Stories - News - Birmingham Mail

----------


## Bower

Well i hope the Thai's have made a good job of presenting their evidence.
It must have been ok if the magistrates could find no reason for refusal.

----------


## Gerbil

^ All extradition cases get passed to the Home Secretary, unless it is frivolous enough to get thrown out early on. In this case I would bet the magistrates were unwilling to put their own neck on the line by refusing it, so were quite happy to push it upstairs without having to make a decision.

----------


## captinbri

Looks like a new episode of locked up abroad.

----------


## Gerbil

^ he aint going anywhere.

----------


## Agent_Smith

> Mr Longfellow’s sister, Sabre Anderson, believes Aldhouse will be extradited to Thailand to face charges.


I think Ms. Anderson should be prepared for some major disappointment.

----------


## dirtydog

^Does America deport American people to countries that have the death penalty? Can't imagine they do, wonder why she thinks the UK will.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ if Thailand takes the death penalty off the table, then he should be deported, imho... Having said that, we won't deport convicted criminals that illegally entered the country, so it would be total hypocracy on the part of the government...

Both in Britain and out, we Brits seem to have far les rights under the Britsih government/embassy, etc, than non-Brits do...  :Sad:  whinge, whinge, whine...

----------


## Agent_Smith

> Does America deport American people to countries that have the death penalty?


Yes, we will extradite to countries with the death penalty. 

Like this place:

----------


## Pyramid Worshipper

I've got a feeling he'll be sent back.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Lets hope so, the piece of scum

----------


## Gerbil

^^ like hell, will he.

Of course, if the seppo's ask for him, then the UK will probably hand him over, no questions asked.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## English Noodles

Maybe they can do a straight swap for bkkandrew? :ourrules:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^I know who I'd sooner trust or go drinkin with

----------


## socal

> ^^ like hell, will he.
> 
> Of course, if the seppo's ask for him, then the UK will probably hand him over, no questions asked.


who do these secretary's typically side with ?

----------


## OhOh

Is she a blonde secretary?

----------


## Agent_Smith



----------


## coonicker

brilliant

----------


## DJ Pat

If he don't get sent back, which is likely, why can't he face the murder charges in the UK?

It seems to happen with sex offenders...and he was equally as spineless.

----------


## Stranger

Any further updates on this cowardly piece of filth Aldhouse?

----------


## FarangRed

^not unless you know something we dont

----------


## sunsetter

ahhh for fcuks sayke, no update..........

----------


## harrybarracuda

Last I can find is from PhuketWank on 1st August:




> On August 14 last year, Englishman Lee Aldhouse allegedly knifed to  death American Dashawn Longfellow in southern Phuket. Aldhouse is  currently being held in Britain, awaiting the outcome of an extradition  hearing.

----------


## Bower

Well, the Uk courts yesterday ruled an Asian guy that is accused of organising the murder of his wife, whilst on honeymoon in South Africa. Can be extradited to South Africa to face murder charges. So perhaps Aldhouse will soon be on his way back to Thailand.

----------


## Gerbil

No Death Penalty in South Africa.

----------


## English Noodles

There was this in June.

*Kickboxer accused of murder fights extradition to 'too tough' jail in Thailand* 


A KICKBOXER [at]nicknamed The Pitbull is fighting [at]extradition to  Thailand to face trial for murder – [at]because he thinks the jails are too  tough.
 	Lee Aldhouse, 28, claims his human rights will be breached if he is sent to Bangkok’s Bang Kwang Central Prison.
 	The notorious jail, known as the Bangkok Hilton, houses 7,500  prisoners, many shackled in leg irons on death row, with up to 40 men in  each cell.
 	Aldhouse, from Birmingham, is accused of stabbing to death US [at]marine DaShawn Longfellow, 23, after a bar brawl in Phuket.
 	Tattooed Aldhouse is [at]alleged to have fled the paradise island  within days of killing Longfellow at his hotel before being arrested at  Heathrow. His lawyer, Charles Bott QC, argued at Westminster  Magistrates’ Court that prison [at]conditions were inhumane.
 	But Ally Wilkes, for the Thai government, said they had given assurances that Aldhouse could have his own cell.
 	Any decision to send the Brit to Thailand would have to be agreed by Home Secretary Theresa May.


Kickboxer accused of murder fights extradition to 'too tough' jail in Thailand - UK & World News - News - People.co.uk

----------


## English Noodles

From a couple of weeks ago.

*Thai Prison Conditions Raise Concern in Extradition Case*

 	 			 				Phuket Expat Killing Raises More Questions About Crowded Jail Conditions in Phuket, Thailand. 
 Drug crimes have increased the population of Phuket Prison in  Thailand to its bursting point.  Troubling as this is, the crowded  conditions in the jail may hamper Thailand’s battle for the extradition  from Britain of murder suspect Lee Aldhouse. 
 Figures released today show that there were 1425 inmates in Phuket  Prison as of yesterday, before 20 women were transferred to Songkhla  Prison to make room for more. 
 Phuket Prison was built 109 years ago to deal with a population on  Phuket that was about one tenth the size it is today, and long before  drug-taking became such an issue. 
 More than 80 percent of Phuket inmates are being held for drug-related offenses. 
 The prison’s population is at least twice what it should be. Sources  say that if officials sought to replicate the conditions in most Western  prisons, Phuket Prison would be capable of holding about 300 inmates.
 Suggestions of a second ”War on Drugs” of the kind first waged under  former Prime Minister Thaksin Shinawatra leave officials wondering where  extra Phuket prisoners could be accommodated. 
 Although a site has been nominated, no budget has been set aside to build a new prison. 
 Conditions in Phuket Prison are inevitably growing worse. While  Public Health authorities frequently check the health of prisoners, skin  diseases are understood to be virtually impossible to avoid. 
 Phuket’s prisoners sleep on floor mats so tightly packed into  dormitory-style accommodation that some have compared conditions after  lock-down to 18th century slave ships. 
 Requests by Phuketwan to tour the dormitory cells at Phuket Prison have been rejected. 
 However, former Phuket expat inmates have vividly described  conditions on the inside that include intimidation and extortion, and  disturbing sexual activity. No parts of the jail are private. 
 Conditions at Phuket Prison and in Thai jails generally are known to  have been raised at the extradition hearing in London for Phuket murder  suspect Lee Aldhouse.
 The 28-year-old kickboxer is wanted on Phuket for the alleged murder of former US Marine Dashawn Longfellow in August 2010. 
 British Home Secretary Theresa May has been considering the  extradition request since June 30. She has to deliver her decision  before August 30. 
 With the first anniversary of the brutal Phuket knifing of Mr.  Longfellow now just two weeks away, Thai officials in Britain and  Bangkok remain keen to have Mr. Aldhouse returned to face a trial for  murder. 
 While the case against Mr. Aldhouse is believed to have been  meticulously presented at Westminster Magistrates Court, conditions at  Phuket Prison have already been raised as a cause for concern. 
 Mr. Aldhouse, a former Birmingham bus driver and bouncer, is being  represented by a Queen’s Counsel who will be obliged to pursue the best  interests of his client. 
 If the Home Secretary rules that Mr. Aldhouse can be extradited, an  appeal to Britain’s High Court is likely to be mounted. If the Home  Secretary rejected the extradition, Thai authorities would also be  expected to appeal. 
 It’s believed that senior officials in Thailand are so keen to have  Mr. Aldhouse extradited that if the conditions at Phuket Prison continue  to be an issue they would be prepared to have him accommodated in a  Western-style two-person cell. 
 However, sources tell Phuketwan that Thailand’s Office of Corrections  is reluctant to provide special cells for anyone, especially  considering there are not even remand centers for those people who  remain innocent and are merely in jail awaiting trial. 
 The Aldhouse extradition proceedings will also be watched closely on both sides of the Atlantic. 
 One local police superintendent on Phuket noted that it seems almost  unjust to have Thailand foot the bill for imprisoning an expat Briton  for the murder of an expat American, simply because the killing took  place on Thai soil. 
 Other, more senior officials in the Thai justice system don’t view  Thailand’s responsibilities the same way. They want Mr. Aldhouse in a  Thai jail, if he is found guilty, to demonstrate that Phuket is an  international destination and that no crime will be tolerated. 
 While capital punishment in Thailand remains a concern in Britain,  where life in jail is now the ultimate penalty for murder, it’s not  considered a bar to Mr. Aldhouse’s extradition. 
 And if Mr. Aldhouse did happen to be sentenced to more than 18 years,  he would be incarcerated in Bangkok rather than adding to the swollen  population at Phuket Prison. All Thai prisons, though, are thought to be  overcrowded at present. 
 One intriguing aspect of the case comes under the what-if category.  American authorities have not had any involvement in official  extradition proceedings so far. 
 But in the unlikely event that the British authorities eventually  reject the extradition and allow Mr. Aldhouse to walk free, could and  would American officials mount a case for his extradition to the US and  try him there for a crime allegedly committed on Phuket?
 Pressure for action would certainly be applied strongly on US officials by Mr. Longfellow’s still-grieving family. 
 The majority of this article was written by Alan Morison and Chutima  Sidasathian, and published by Phuketwan Tourism News on July 26, 2011.  
 To find additional global criminal news, please read The Global Criminal Defense Daily.
 Douglas McNabb and other members of the U.S. law firm practice and  write extensively on matters involving Federal Criminal Defense,  INTERPOL Red Notice Removal, International Extradition and OFAC SDN List  Removal.
 The author of this blog is Douglas McNabb. Please feel free to contact him directly at mcnabb[at]mcnabbassociates.com or at one of the offices listed above. 



Thai Prison Conditions Raise Concern in Extradition Case

----------


## English Noodles

> British Home Secretary Theresa May has been considering the extradition request since June 30. *She has to deliver her decision before August 30.*


Will soon see then.

----------


## pickel

^
Well since she is the bitch that is so soft she doesn't want to use water cannons on rioters, I suspect he will be a free man soon.

----------


## English Noodles

> ^ Well since she is the bitch that is so soft she doesn't want to use water cannons on rioters, I suspect he will be a free man soon.


Which ever way the first decision goes it will just be challenged and appealed anyway, so he is still going nowhere fast either way.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

I've done a reasonable amount of visiting at Bang Kwang in the past and have talked a bit to guys there about the quality of life inside.

Obviously Bang Kwang is no holiday camp but the concensus is that the attitude faced by people when they get transfers to farangland prisons is difficult for them to cope with.
Generally in Bang Kwang you're locking in your cell for sleeping hours 9pm to 6am then get let out to roam, associate take care of yourself have a laugh and laze about in the sun. Couple that with the "long term" view of most prisoners there wanting to get through 25 years or so in one piece the place is more liveable despite the hardships than the UK ones where you're in your cell all the time, eat what your given, very little recreation these four walls etc.
Guys in there have said as much from contact with mates who have been transferred back to farangland.

Cheers

----------


## Bower

> Originally Posted by pickel
> 
> ^ Well since she is the bitch that is so soft she doesn't want to use water cannons on rioters, I suspect he will be a free man soon.
> 
> 
> Which ever way the first decision goes it will just be challenged and appealed anyway, so he is still going nowhere fast either way.


I am sure you are right, but the longer he spends on remand knowing he may get sent back to face the music is something i guess.

----------


## drawp

Read this morning through twitter that he's going to be extradited.  Again, this is through twitter through a SEA Journalist




> According to the victim's sister the home secretary in the UK has approved the decision to extradite Lee Aldhouse

----------


## StrontiumDog

JamesGoyder   James Goyder

_According to the victim's sister the home secretary in the UK has approved the decision to extradite Lee Aldhouse: 

If true probably the first  time in history that a UK citizen has been extradited to Thailand.  Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy either.

The victim was a decorated US  Marine, the killing was in cold blood and the evidence strong so  difficult for the home secretary to say 'no'.
_
_The question was whether UK  could ever send someone to stand trial in Thailand given the prison  conditions here. Answer apparently is yes._

----------


## harrybarracuda

I hope that's true.

----------


## StrontiumDog

^James Goyder (journalist) tweeted it this morning, but I haven't seen an article to confirm it yet. We'll see...

----------


## StrontiumDog

Update: Phuket Murder Extradition Deadline Draws Nearer - Phuket Wan

 
Dashawn Longfellow, victim of an ambush killing on Phuket

*Update: Phuket Murder Extradition Deadline Draws Nearer*

 By Alan Morison    
Monday, August 15, 2011

PHUKET: The first anniversary of one of Phuket's most notorious expat  killings has passed without word on whether a British kickboxer will be  extradited from Britain to Thailand to face trial for murder. 

Murder suspect Lee Aldhouse and the family of the American he allegedly  killed on Phuket, ex-Marine Dashawn Longfellow, anxiously await a  decision by British Home Secretary, Theresa May.

It was before dawn on August 14  a year ago that Mr Longfellow was  ambushed and stabbed to death. The 23-year-old American, challenged to a  fight at a southern Phuket bar by Mr Aldhouse, 29, won the brawl but  soon after lost his life. 

Rumor spread at the weekend on a Dashawn Longfellow tribute Facebook  site that US embassy officials had told his family that Britain's Home  Secretary had approved extradition. 

_Phuketwan_ was unable to confirm that information from sources in Thailand. 

A decision is expected before August 30. If the Home Secretary approves  the extradition, Mr Aldhouse is expected to appeal the decision. 

In that event - and assuming Thai authorities win the appeal - Mr  Aldhouse is unlikely to be seen on Phuket before the second anniversary  of the killing. 

Thai authorities are believed to have presented a compelling case for Mr  Aldhouse to be returned to face trial for murder over the Phuket  killing. 

But it's also believed there has been lengthy dialogue about the  conditions in a Thai jail that Mr Aldhouse would be forced to endure,  particularly as an innocent man before trial.

The case is believed to be precedent-setting. Nobody in legal or diplomatic circles that _Phuketwan_ has spoken to about the case can recall a previous bid for extradition from Britain to Thailand for murder.

Mr Aldhouse has been held since his arrest at London's Heathrow Airport  after he fled Phuket and caught a flight back to Britain from Singapore  as a manhunt continued for him. 

One theoretical question is what could happen if Mr Aldhouse appealed  against extradition, and won that appeal. What would US authorities do? 

The involvement of the US embassy in London  on behalf of Mr  Longfellow's family indicates an obvious and probably strong desire to  see justice done. 

If the request to have Mr Aldhouse extradited to Thailand was lost on  appeal, would the US Government then seek Mr Aldhouse's extradition to  the US to face trial for a murder he allegedly committed on Phuket?

As a war veteran who was awarded a Purple Heart in the service of his  country, the former Marine is not likely to be forgotten, even if the  extradition process drags on.

_Phuketwan_ has posted dramatic footage of a man who looks like Lee  Aldhouse obtaining two knives from a 7-Eleven store shortly before Mr  Longfellow was stabbed to death. View the footage at 



CNN coverage with _Phuketwan_ can be viewed at:
American allegedly killed by British kickboxer after Thai bar brawl - CNN.com

----------


## harrybarracuda

> A decision is expected before August 30. If the Home Secretary approves   the extradition, Mr Aldhouse is expected to appeal the decision. 
> 
> In that event - and assuming Thai authorities win the appeal - Mr   Aldhouse is unlikely to be seen on Phuket before the second anniversary   of the killing.


The Dewani extradition was agreed last week. So we'll see how long that appeal takes, and it should give us a guideline.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Sounds like bollocks.




> JamesGoyder   James Goyder
> 
> _According to the victim's sister the home secretary in the UK has approved the decision to extradite Lee Aldhouse: 
> 
> If true probably the first  time in history that a UK citizen has been extradited to Thailand.  Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy either.
> 
> The victim was a decorated US  Marine, the killing was in cold blood and the evidence strong so  difficult for the home secretary to say 'no'.
> _
> _The question was whether UK  could ever send someone to stand trial in Thailand given the prison  conditions here. Answer apparently is yes._


Really?

I thought the primary concern of the Home Office and judicial system was extraditing a British citizen for a capital offense?

----------


## dirtydog

^Obviously not, it must be the shared squat toilet that is delaying things at the moment.

----------


## English Noodles

> According to the victim's sister the home secretary in the UK has approved the decision to extradite Lee Aldhouse:


WHAT? How could she know this? 

Oh wait, look. It must be true;



> Rumor spread at the weekend on a Dashawn  Longfellow tribute Facebook site that US embassy officials had told his  family that Britain's Home Secretary had approved extradition.


Why post such obvious bullshit and try to pass it off as 'news'?

----------


## English Noodles

> Nobody in legal or diplomatic circles that Phuketwan has spoken to about the case can recall a previous bid for extradition from Britain to Thailand for murder.


Done a little search and there are plenty of people been sent back to the UK from Thailand to face murder charges but I can't find one going the other direction either.

----------


## English Noodles

> The Dewani extradition was agreed last week. So we'll see how long that appeal takes, and it should give us a guideline.


Fair point, that incident took place in November 2010, and the Thai incident was in August 2010, so it's already dragging out longer for some reason.

----------


## Chairman Mao

South Africa abolished the death penalty in 1995.

Dewani's offenses aren't capital and he cannot be sentenced to death.

Comparisons shouldn't be made.

----------


## English Noodles

> South Africa abolished the death penalty in 1995.  Dewani's offenses aren't capital and he cannot be sentenced to death.  Comparisons shouldn't be made.


Fair enough. In that case there is no comparison at all really.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yes, if he tries to appeal on the grounds that he might be executed, that could succeed - unless the Thais take the death penalty off the table.

If they'd caught him at the time instead of f**king about, he'd probably have pled guilty to avoid the death sentence and be looking at serious jailtime instead.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> If they'd caught him at the time instead of f**king about, he'd probably have pled guilty to avoid the death sentence and be looking at serious jailtime instead.


Murder doesn't always mean serious jail time in Thailand.

the case of the old Aussie murdering the younger yank (iirc) in Chiang Mai a few years ago. Shot him in a restaurant.

Plead guilty to murder, judge asked the prosecutor what she recommended, she said 3 1/2 years, judge accepted. Sentence: 3 1/2 yrs.

The yank's mother wasn't best pleased.

TiT and all that.

*Edit:* Yup, was released and deported after serving 2 years for murder.

https://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asi...tralian-4.html

Obviously money, and quite a bit of it changed hands, but wonder how much that it was farang on farang played on the sentence.

----------


## English Noodles

> unless the Thais take the death penalty off the table.


The only way the death penalty could be taken of the table is by abolishing it completely.

A politician or diplomat can't promise to not impose the death penalty as this is entirely at the discretion of the judge who is handed the case.

----------


## dirtydog

> unless the Thais take the death penalty off the table.


Thailand isn't going to change its laws just for one farang, and I assume the UK government doesn't advocate the death penalty so are hardly likely to send a fellow citizen to what maybe his execution.

----------


## Seekingasylum

I would have thought it reasonably apparent on the most superficial of examinations that Thailand's judicial and penal systems were such that there would be no question of extraditing anyone there from a civilised country.

However, given that Britain appears to have become dysfunctional on almost every level of its administration I wouldn't be surprised if Aldhouse was returned.

The UK is, quite simply, fucked and the current Home Secretary is perhaps just as clueless as her predecessors.

----------


## English Noodles

> Obviously money, and quite a bit of it changed hands, but wonder how much that it was farang on farang played on the sentence.


He was covertly involved with narcotic suppression for the Thai and Australian government though I believe.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> Obviously money, and quite a bit of it changed hands, but wonder how much that it was farang on farang played on the sentence.
> 
> 
> He was covertly involved with narcotic suppression for the Thai and Australian government though I believe.


I remember something along the lines of him claiming he was an undercover narc for years here. Probably what some 60+ yr old getting pissed until 8am in a bar here would claim. 

Canadian Margaret Crane was also sentenced to 3 1/2 years (only 2 of which was for murder - 1 1/2 for gun possession) here in 2008. 

With sentences of 2 years for murder it can hardly guaranteed that someone will be going away for a long time. 

Think twice before giving the finger to that Fortuner driver as he comes at you head on fellas.  :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

> A politician or diplomat can't promise to not impose the death penalty as this is entirely at the discretion of the judge who is handed the case


I wouldn't for one minute think that couldn't be arranged in Thailand....

----------


## Chairman Mao

Perhaps if he killed a Thai. 

One with fair skin, and not a hint of farm dirt under their nails.

A Canadian who murdered some ho in Pattaya and escaped back home was wanted but:

_"We cannot guarantee against the death penalty," says Deputy Director General Piyaphant Udomsilpa. "That is at the discretion of the court. We can't interfere."_

She shoulda used more skin bleach and changed her name to Na Ayudhya prior to being murdered.

----------


## Donnyrover

> These guys are under 25 and they are killing each other. They are losers. These kind of guys think they are in a movie.
> 
> This happens every night in Vancouver Canada where I am from but its usually about women. 
> 
> I come to Thailand to get away from this kind of BS.


Wrong place then; try the dark side of the moon!

----------


## Agent_Smith

> Thailand's judicial and penal systems were such that there would be no question of extraditing anyone there from a civilised country.


Thought you were talking about the UK there, but...






> The UK is, quite simply, fucked



civilized and fucked, wonder what that looks like...




Oh, right.

----------


## Agent_Smith

^baseless rumors, I think

Even so, there are the appeals to go thorough.  He's not going anywhere soon.

----------


## Stranger

Really hope this coward gets what's coming to him soon. Would love to see a current photo of the guy. Bet he looks like a skinny little bedwetting wimp, without roids&a knife.

----------


## DrAndy

I thought Aldhouse was a tough boy

seems like a bit of time in a Thai jail makes him pee his pants

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Would love to see a current photo of the guy. Bet he looks like a skinny little bedwetting wimp, without roids&a knife


He'll be working out in the gym everyday in those soft nicks in the UK

----------


## English Noodles

> He'll be working out in the gym everyday in those soft nicks in the UK


Does the thought of that turn you on?

----------


## Loy Toy

> Maybe they can do a straight swap for bkkandrew?





> I know who I'd sooner trust or go drinkin with


C'Mon............Aldhouse can't be that bad?  :mid:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Bet he looks like a skinny little bedwetting wimp, without roids&a knife.


Given he's a built, trained Muay Thai fighter with a penchant for kicking the shit out of people for fun (he reportedly used to stop people from entering the toilets in bars in order to start fights), and that it's known he resorts to stabbing to death people who beat him, I'd say he's not doing too bad stuck in G-Wing with the likes of BKKAndrews and tax evaders.

----------


## FarangRed

I dont think he will be coming back soon there is a whole series of lopholes in legal terms he can use, I just read on the European Courts of Human Rights web site.


What are interim measures?
       When the Court  receives an application it may decide that a State should take certain  measures provisionally while it continues its examination of the case.  This usually consists of requesting a State to refrain from doing  something, such as not returning individuals to countries where it is  alleged that they *would face death or torture*.


European Court of Human Rights - Home page

----------


## English Noodles

> When the Court receives an application it may decide that a State should take certain measures provisionally while it continues its examination of the case. This usually consists of requesting a State to refrain from doing something, such as not returning individuals to countries where it is alleged that they would face death or torture.


But the UK still handed terror suspects over to the Yanks.

----------


## dirtydog

^Waterboarding isn't torture noodles, the enjoy it, obviously if you do that to your dog or any pet you own you would be imprisoned in the UK.

----------


## dirtydog

Actually what would be funny, find an american pet forum, then tell them about how you waterboarded your dog, they would demand you die, waterboard a few sand nigga's though, and it's who cares  :Smile:

----------


## StrontiumDog

*Phuket NEWS: Aldhouse extradition for Phuket murder 'not decided'

Tuesday,  August 16,  2011*

*Aldhouse extradition for Phuket murder 'not decided'*

				                  PHUKET: Despite local reports to the contrary, the British Home Office today confirmed to the _Phuket Gazette_ that no decision has been made regarding the extradition of murder suspect Lee Aldhouse, wanted in Thailand for the stabbing death of American Dashawn Longfellow last August.

Mr Longfellow died on August 14 last year after allegedly being stabbed multiple times by Aldhouse.

Aldhouse  was able to evade an international manhunt before being arrested at  Heathrow Airport on unrelated charges. He was then remanded into custody  based on an extradition request by the Thai authorities.

A Home Office spokesperson told the _Gazette_  in July that Aldhouse’s case was sent from Westminster Magistrates  Court to the Home Secretary on June 30 “after the court found there were  no statutory bars to his extradition.”

Today, the Home Office told the _Gazette_  that UK Home Secretary Theresa May had so far made no decision on  whether to order Aldhouse to be turned over to the Thai authorities.

However, the official said that such decisions were “ordinarily” made within two months of receiving the case.

----------


## English Noodles

> “after the court found there were no statutory bars to his extradition.”


Sounds good.

----------


## nigelandjan

> I remember something along the lines of him claiming he was an undercover narc for years here. Probably what some 60+ yr old getting pissed until 8am in a bar here would claim.


                Add to that he would also lay claim to be in the Kray family tree , and born within the smell of Bow Smells .  

                That bloody Mile End road must be one of the most densely populated area,s of the world ( innit )  :Smile: 





            knees up muvva braaan  :Smile:

----------


## dotcom

> Actually what would be funny, find an american pet forum, then tell them about how you waterboarded your dog, they would demand you die, waterboard a few sand nigga's though, and it's who cares


What the fuck are you talking about? These sand niggers were picked up on the battlefield carrying rifles. Since you are a dimwit that means they were trying to kill Americans. They were irregulars & thus mercenaries. Therefore not covered by the Geneva Conventions. 

I'm sure glad you are not a leader of any freedom loving country. Chickenliver.

Go rent a few good men. In this world there are walls. And there are men who guard those walls. If you can not grasp that just STFU. Go eat your pillow or have sex with your Mother.

Just another liberal asshole.

Your fucking people are in Manchester debating whether to use water cannon. While your precious empire BURNS. Some nome nah.

----------


## nigelandjan

Oh dear some,ones been on the 1.5% lemonade ^

----------


## Bobcock

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> Actually what would be funny, find an american pet forum, then tell them about how you waterboarded your dog, they would demand you die, waterboard a few sand nigga's though, and it's who cares 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? These sand niggers were picked up on the battlefield carrying rifles. Since you are a dimwit that means they were trying to kill Americans. They were irregulars & thus mercenaries. Therefore not covered by the Geneva Conventions. 
> 
> I'm sure glad you are not a leader of any freedom loving country. Chickenliver.
> ...


Awesome, Mr Angry American is back, the King of Pent up frustration, always good for a laugh.

Still got your 'giks' in go go bars?

----------


## Chairman Mao

So some US military homo got murdered, big deal, prolly woulda been killed by US friendly fire anyway.

No loss.

----------


## IceSpike

> So some US military homo got murdered, big deal, prolly woulda been killed by US friendly fire anyway.
> 
> No loss.


Could have been a US Military Babe from Texas, Philippines, or the Ukrain. May have been a Lioness.
Then what would you think Chink? :mid:

----------


## Nokturnal

Aldhouse should die. There is no cure for punks like him but death... He like so many others are cancer to the entire world. Lost a cock fight and can't take it like a man and move forward. Piece of shit.

And Chairman you're a genuine prick.

----------


## Stranger

> Given he's a built, trained Muay Thai fighter with a penchant for kicking the shit out of people for fun (he reportedly used to stop people from entering the toilets in bars in order to start fights), and that it's known he resorts to stabbing to death people who beat him, I'd say he's not doing too bad stuck in G-Wing with the likes of BKKAndrews and tax evaders.



Absolute bollox.

Let's get the facts here;

This prick tried to stop ONE guy from entering the bathroom. End result? He got his ass handed to him. In any case, there was history between the pair, and Aldhouse undoubtedly had little man syndrome.

As for Wormwood Scrubs, there'll be some REAL hardcases inside there. Without a knife, this piece of scum will be making cups of tea, bending over and will generally be a prison bitch for any hardcase he so much as glances at.   :tosser1:

----------


## Chairman Mao

I disagree, but hey, you frothing at the mouth is kinda funny.

Keep it up.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Aldhouse should die.


Been found guilty already, has he?

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> 
>  Given he's a built, trained Muay Thai fighter with a penchant for kicking the shit out of people for fun (he reportedly used to stop people from entering the toilets in bars in order to start fights), and that it's known he resorts to stabbing to death people who beat him, I'd say he's not doing too bad stuck in G-Wing with the likes of BKKAndrews and tax evaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute bollox.
> 
> ...


Why was you there?

----------


## English Noodles

What happened to the rest of the posts? There was one by Chaiman Mao saying that the American deserved it and that he was a 'typical US military pussy'. Then there was some posts calling Chaiman a load of names.

----------


## Stranger

> I disagree, but hey, you frothing at the mouth is kinda funny.
> 
> Keep it up.


Dream on.....and what's funny is you coming in your panties at some roid freak, with a big knife and small cock.

Keep it up.  :Booty:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> What happened to the rest of the posts? There was one by Chaiman Mao saying that the American deserved it and that he was a 'typical US military pussy'. Then there was some posts calling Chaiman a load of names.


Wrong thread.

I missed the name calling part though.



And that's my favourite bit.  :Sad:

----------


## DrAndy

> What happened to the rest of the posts? There was one by Chaiman Mao saying that the American deserved it and that he was a 'typical US military pussy'. Then there was some posts calling Chaiman a load of names.


 
there is more than one thread in the universe

----------


## Agent_Smith

> Oh dear some,ones been on the 1.5% lemonade ^


It's what I love about TD.  Same page you can have dotcom's homoerotic pro-torture outburst and three posts later get a nice counter with the cuckolded Chairman Mao's implied desire to see 330,000 million people extinguished from the planet. 

Love this forum!

----------


## teddy

> What the fuck are you talking about? These sand niggers were picked up on the battlefield carrying rifles. Since you are a dimwit that means they were trying to kill Americans. They were irregulars & thus mercenaries. Therefore not covered by the Geneva Conventions. 
> 
> I'm sure glad you are not a leader of any freedom loving country. Chickenliver.
> 
> Go rent a few good men. In this world there are walls. And there are men who guard those walls. If you can not grasp that just STFU. Go eat your pillow or have sex with your Mother.
> 
> Just another liberal asshole.
> 
> Your fucking people are in Manchester debating whether to use water cannon. While your precious empire BURNS. Some nome nah.


The Americans have invaded and occupied their country but they are fighting to restore its independence and you call them irregulars and mercenaries. You then go on to describe the USA as a freedom loving country. ONLY an American could be this stoopid.

----------


## barbaro

> Originally Posted by ArcherBKK
> 
> 
> Aldhouse should die.
> 
> 
> Been found guilty already, has he?


Guilty in my mind, but I do believe in a fair and impartial trial.

Remember the 7-11 video of him getting the knife.

Laying in wait.

Fucking no contest.


Kill the motherfucker.  I hope Aldhouse gets butt-fucked in a Thai prison prison and beaten.

Same as I feel for all killers who take someone's life for basically no reason.

----------


## teddy

> Originally Posted by dotcom
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? These sand niggers were picked up on the battlefield carrying rifles. Since you are a dimwit that means they were trying to kill Americans. They were irregulars & thus mercenaries. Therefore not covered by the Geneva Conventions. 
> 
> I'm sure glad you are not a leader of any freedom loving country. Chickenliver.
> 
> Go rent a few good men. In this world there are walls. And there are men who guard those walls. If you can not grasp that just STFU. Go eat your pillow or have sex with your Mother.
> ...


Some people think looting and raping a whole nation is democratic. What is it with Americans? Why are they soooo duuuummmm. 

 Phuket Manhunt for... (Phuket Manhunt for Expat Killer: Englishman Knifes American to Death) 20-08-2011 08:40 AM bsnub You are more stupid than any American I have met. Pathetic fuck.

----------


## robuzo

> ^Waterboarding isn't torture noodles, the enjoy it, obviously if you do that to your dog or any pet you own you would be imprisoned in the UK.


You could do it to it dog, but you still won't get him to talk. Forget the moral argument, it's just ineffective. Now, a parrot, maybe. . .Only a Brit would even think of doing it to a dog? What is it with you people and dogs, anyway?

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> ^Waterboarding isn't torture noodles, the enjoy it, obviously if you do that to your dog or any pet you own you would be imprisoned in the UK.
> 
> 
> You could do it to it dog, but you still won't get him to talk. Forget the moral argument, it's just ineffective. Now, a parrot, maybe. . .Only a Brit would even think of doing it to a dog? What is it with you people and dogs, anyway?


I am not sure I follow. Parrot what? Btw I like dogs.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dirtydog
> ...


DD mentions the likely hood of getting banged up in Britain if caught waterboarding dog. I'm saying that even subjected to waterboarding a dog won't talk (admittedly, he might speak, or even roll over if he thinks he's going to be waterboarded again, or get a biscuit).

This line of, ahem, discussion actually came about because, as is so often the case at TD nationalism somehow got injected into the conversation, with posters going to make idiotic comments about how it is OK that a young man was killed because he would have been done in friendly fire anyway, superpatriots foolishly rising to the trolled lures as is their wont because they are, after all, fools. I would submit that if you imagine the nationalities of the perp and victim reversed and find that it affects your reaction to the incident, it isn't really an indication of patriotism; it's an indication of moral bankruptcy. Nationality really shouldn't enter into it.

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by nostromo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by robuzo
> ...


You dont see you are doing the very thing you accuse others doing. This is life

----------


## Chairman Mao

Poodles is a bit slow on the up take Doc, it's a recurring theme.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Remember the 7-11 video of him getting the knife.


Prolly had nutellla at home, but nothing to spread it with.


Tiz lovely on toast.

Have the monkeys even got the murder weapon?

----------


## English Noodles

> Poodles is a bit slow on the up take Doc, it's a recurring theme.


Oh dear, little donkey head running his little donkey mouth again. Numpty.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> I missed the name calling part though.
> 
> And that's my favourite bit.


It sure is.  :Smile: 


Seriously poodles, stick to your threads on how to cook fishfingers.

----------


## English Noodles

Chaiman, stick to the threads about cheap prostitutes and TEFling. :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

Why, you back teaching in BCC?

----------


## English Noodles

> Why, you back teaching in BCC?


Unlike you, I have never been, nor will I ever be a 'teacher'. 

Keep TEFLing, Chaiman. You don't have any other chance of employment. :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

Jezuz, that comes as a bit of a shock.

Stick to your threads on how to cook fishfingers.  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

Stick to the threads about cheap prostitutes and TEFling. Oh and about scrounging money from family members to play 'expat'. :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

Jezuz, that's news to me.

----------


## English Noodles

Keep flexin, chaiman. :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

Anyway, to skip from one delusion to another.  :Smile: 

Have you found the thread with me saying Dashaun Longfellow 'deserved it' and that he was a 'typical US military pussy' yet?

----------


## English Noodles

> Have you found the thread with me saying Dashaun Longfellow 'deserved it' and that he was a 'typical US military pussy' yet?


Not quite, but this will do;



> So some US military homo got murdered, big deal, prolly woulda been killed by US friendly fire anyway.
> 
> No loss.


It shows what a little spineless scumbag you are, so it will suffice. :Smile:

----------


## Agent_Smith

> with posters going to make idiotic comments about how it is OK that a young man was killed because he would have been done in friendly fire anyway, superpatriots foolishly rising to the trolled lures as is their wont because they are, after all, fools. I would submit that if you imagine the nationalities of the perp and victim reversed and find that it affects your reaction to the incident, it isn't really an indication of patriotism; it's an indication of moral bankruptcy. Nationality really shouldn't enter into it.


Finally, a rational post.

Thanks, Rob.

----------


## Chairman Mao

*ahem*




> Have the monkeys even got the murder weapon?

----------


## pickel

> *ahem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> ...






> Officers find one bloody knife, discarded 300 metres from the scene.


How a War Hero Died in Phuket's Kickbox Killing: Stalker Struck in the Dark - Phuket Wan

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.

You forgot the following sentence though. 

_Officers find one bloody knife, discarded 300 metres from the scene. Inside the apartment, a second knife with a bloodied blade is also found. It is not known how the second knife, which belongs in the apartment, came to be bloodied._

Sounds like the actual murder weapon is different to the knife the police are trying to set up Aldhouse with.
_
They identify the blade found 300 metres away as a 7-Eleven knife._

Hope the RTP have actual evidence rather this shambles.

Sounds like the Thai GF was jealous and in a fit of rage murdered the BF, and the RTP police are trying to set up the English pisshead.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Phuket Murder Extradition: Verdict Still Pending - Phuket Wan

 
Wanted on Phuket for murder, British kickboxer Lee Aldhouse
 Photo by phuketwan.com/file

*Phuket Murder Extradition: Verdict Still Pending*

 By Alan Morison and Chutima Sidasathian    
Wednesday, August 31, 2011

PHUKET: A decision has yet to be made on the application by Thailand  to have kickboxer Lee Aldhouse extradited from Britain to face a charge  of murder on Phuket.

British Home Secretary Theresa May customarily makes decisions on  extraditions within two months, but Tuesday marked the passing of that  deadline.

Aldhouse, 29, has been accused of the brutal knifing of a former US Marine, Dashawn Longfellow, on Phuket in August last year.

A court in Britain decided on June 30 that there were no grounds for  denying the reqest from Thailand for Aldhouse's extradition. 

However, it is believed some concerns remain about the state of the jails in which Aldhouse would be held in Thailand. 

Overcrowded conditions at Phuket prison and in other Thai jails do not conform to international standards.

Aldhouse, accused of ambushing Longfellow after losing a fist fight at a  local Phuket bar in the southern resort of Rawai, fled Phuket and  reached London's Heathrow Airport before being arrested.

A decision by the Home Secretary in favor of an extradition would  probably be followed by an appeal by Aldhouse to Britain's High Court  against the move. 

A decision by the Home Secretary against the extradition on the grounds  of conditions in Thai jails would in all likelihood trigger further  debate about the three Britons being held in Phuket Prison, and others  in jails elsewhere in Thailand.

Thailand would almost certainly appeal a decision against extradition.  

Either way, Aldhouse is unlikely to reappear on Phuket before the second anniverary of the murder.

----------


## dirtydog

Then again, if they did send him back it could be the start of getting rid of immigrants out of the UK, must be a couple of million under refuge status, did BNP win the last election  :Smile:

----------


## Stranger

Update: It's looking good for the scum to be brought back.  :smiley laughing: 

Phuket NEWS: Alhouse extradition to Phuket seems inevitable: Briti

----------


## Mid

* British kick-boxer to be extradited to Thailand over murder of US Marine* 
Justin Penrose
4/09/2011

A BRITISH kick-boxer known as The Pitbull is to be [at]extradited to Thailand over the murder of a US Marine.

A manhunt was launched for Lee Aldhouse, 28, after Dashawn Longfellow, 23, was stabbed to death in Phuket in August last year.

He was arrested at [at]Heathrow four days later and has been fighting  extradition. But Home Secretary Theresa May has ruled that there is no  reason why he cannot be sent to Thailand for a trial.

A Whitehall source said: The only way he could have realistically  avoided [at]extradition is if he would have faced the death [at]penalty if  found guilty. But the Thai Government have assured us that he will not.

Aldhouse has 14 days to appeal the ruling.

mirror.co.uk

----------


## harrybarracuda

> A Whitehall source said: “The only way he could have realistically   avoided [at]extradition is if he would have faced the death [at]penalty  if  found guilty. But the Thai Government have assured us that he will  not.”


Well that is good news indeed. I'd rather the fucker rotted to death in Bang Kwang anyway.

----------


## chitown

> Bet he looks like a skinny little bedwetting wimp, without roids


Not roids again  :Yawn:   :Banghead:

----------


## socal

> A Whitehall source said: The only way he could have realistically   avoided [at]extradition is if he would have faced the death [at]penalty  if  found guilty. But the Thai Government have assured us that he will  not.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Well that is good news indeed. I'd rather the fucker rotted to death in Bang Kwang anyway.


It was said here I think, that US soldiers have been slipping prisoners money in BK to rape him when he gets there.

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

smashing news.

so all those people who said it would never happen were wrong eh...

----------


## nidhogg

^ just to be pessimistic, it has not happened yet.  Don't get me wrong, I hope it does, but I would be sure he still has appeals against the decision still to go.

----------


## Gerbil

^ Yep. 

Hasnt even started down the 'human rights' path yet.

----------


## spikebs4

yep.. and that is a very long path to travel,maybe 2-- 3 yrs...

----------


## Loy Toy

> but I would be sure he still has appeals against the decision still to go.





> Hasnt even started down the 'human rights' path yet.





> and that is a very long path to travel,maybe 2-- 3 yrs.


And a huge waste of human resource and Government funds/ Taxpayers money.

What seems to be a clear cut case of murder and arrest evasion now turns into something the media will lap up with glee.

Just get him over here for the trial (innocent until proven guilty), establish a verdict and if innocent he has gotten back over here for free and can carry on Muay Thai boxing and if guilty stick him in the worst hole in the filthiest Thai prison for life.

Fvck we live in a frustrating world when it comes to making the simplest bureaucratic decisions.

----------


## aging one

> It was said here I think, that US soldiers have been slipping prisoners money in BK to rape him when he gets there.


I doubt that. Sounds like something you would make up and spread.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> * British kick-boxer to be extradited to Thailand over murder of US Marine* 
> Justin Penrose
> 4/09/2011
> 
> But Home Secretary Theresa May has ruled that there is no reason why he cannot be sent to Thailand for a trial.
> 
> A Whitehall source said: The only way he could have realistically avoided [at]extradition is if he would have faced the death [at]penalty if found guilty. But the Thai Government have assured us that he will not.
> 
> 
> mirror.co.uk


I find this quite extraordinary but then it is the UK and so rational and intelligent decison making among politicians and particularly Home Office civil servants is not necessarily a given.

On one hand we have countless numbers of bogus asylum seekers from practically everywhere in the world granted admission on the flimsiest of grounds and on the other we have a Home Secretary who is apparently satisfied that an extradition of a British citizen is merited to a country which only an idiot would believe has a functioning judicial system and penal institutions not rooted in medieval barbarity.

Irrespective of the merits of this particular case there is an important principle at stake in that it is an integral part of our system the accused is assured of a fair trial. That, as anyone with even the most passing of knowledge is aware, is simply not guaranteed in Thailand. I can only surmise that the Home Office erk responsible for the decision has drawn his information from some anodyne briefing paper supplied by the Foreign Office and we all know just how clueless those buffoons can be.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by Mid
> 
> 
> * British kick-boxer to be extradited to Thailand over murder of US Marine* 
> Justin Penrose
> 4/09/2011
> 
> But Home Secretary Theresa May has ruled that there is no reason why he cannot be sent to Thailand for a trial.
> 
> ...


While, in the broad scheme of things, you do indeed have a point.  With regards to this particular case, one would have to say:

----------


## Stranger

> Originally Posted by Mid
> 
> 
> * British kick-boxer to be extradited to Thailand over murder of US Marine* 
> Justin Penrose
> 4/09/2011
> 
> But Home Secretary Theresa May has ruled that there is no reason why he cannot be sent to Thailand for a trial.
> 
> ...


By your reasoning, let's all go murder a few of our enemies in Thailand and then safely bugger off to the UK, to resume normal life.  :Sad:

----------


## Mid

I suspect at the end of the day the gent will be proven correct .

----------


## nidhogg

^ I know.  Galling isn't it...

----------


## English Noodles

> It was said here I think, that US soldiers have been slipping prisoners money in BK to rape him when he gets there.


It must be true if you read it on TeakDoor.

----------


## FarangRed

All they have to do is show the pictures of the guy who was left in the  Pattaya cells to rot and die show the UK those pictures and he will  never be extradited.

----------


## FarangRed

I was just reading one comment before,

There's not a chance this guy will be extradited and the decision isn't  up to the British, they're just playing along here going through the  motions to appease the Thai's who are quite within their rights to  demand extradition and justice for a crime committed within their  borders. This UK tabloid paper has very little grip on the current  situation and often report stories that could be regarded as 'utter  bullshit', there are many newspapers like this in the UK.

He will of course first appeal this to the high court, an appeal that he  will most likely lose. His next stage will be to launch an appeal to  the European court of Human Rights in Strasbourg which will almost  certainly put a block on this extradition. It will take years to happen  but it will happen nevertheless. He will stay in prison in the UK during  the meantime.

----------


## FarangRed

This is the precise reason why the extradition won't be allowed by the Strasbourg court.

Ask yourself, where is 'Abu Hamza al-Masri' and why is he there and not  likely to be going anywhere soon. For those who don't know : His  extradition to the US was blocked by the European Court of Human Rights  as the conditions at a 'Supermax' prison aren't up to scratch. Ask  yourself the question, do Thai prisons treat their prisoner better than  prisoners are treated in US Supermax prisons and I think you will find  the answer there.

All they have to do is provide some kind of doubt that Thai penal system  doesn't treat prisoners with the level of care that happens inside the  EU which from what I've read is certainly the case. Photographs of  British prisoners chained to walls and apparently being left to  potentially starve to death don't help the Thai's case here one bit.

The British government do have a history of fighting these cases in the  European courts as you would expect and have a track record of losing  them.

----------


## alwarner

> Originally Posted by Mid
> 
> 
> * British kick-boxer to be extradited to Thailand over murder of US Marine* 
> Justin Penrose
> 4/09/2011
> 
> But Home Secretary Theresa May has ruled that there is no reason why he cannot be sent to Thailand for a trial.
> 
> ...



Proxyextradition though. If the evidence weren't iron clad and the murdered chap a yank, there's no fucking way this would happen.  

If he murdered a Thai??  no chance.

----------


## Stranger

> This is the precise reason why the extradition won't be allowed by the Strasbourg court.
> 
> Ask yourself, where is 'Abu Hamza al-Masri' and why is he there and not  likely to be going anywhere soon. For those who don't know : His  extradition to the US was blocked by the European Court of Human Rights  as the conditions at a 'Supermax' prison aren't up to scratch. Ask  yourself the question, do Thai prisons treat their prisoner better than  prisoners are treated in US Supermax prisons and I think you will find  the answer there.
> 
> All they have to do is provide some kind of doubt that Thai penal system  doesn't treat prisoners with the level of care that happens inside the  EU which from what I've read is certainly the case. Photographs of  British prisoners chained to walls and apparently being left to  potentially starve to death don't help the Thai's case here one bit.
> 
> The British government do have a history of fighting these cases in the  European courts as you would expect and have a track record of losing  them.



You seem to be hoping and praying that Aldhouse doesn't get extradited. 

Wanna bet that he doesn't get extradited?

----------


## Mr Lick

I have it on good authority that Strasborg will allow his extradition providing he is given a 'First Class' seat to Bangkok in order to balance things out.  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> Ask yourself, where is 'Abu Hamza al-Masri' and why  is he there and not likely to be going anywhere soon. For those who  don't know : His extradition to the US was blocked by the European Court  of Human Rights as the conditions at a 'Supermax' prison aren't up to  scratch. Ask yourself the question, do Thai prisons treat their prisoner  better than prisoners are treated in US Supermax prisons and I think  you will find the answer there.


It was also decided that Masri would keep his British passport.

The UK is an absolute joke and worldwide laughing stock.

----------


## Stranger

Let's see how things pan out from here. 

One thing is for sure, FarangRed is talking absolute poppycock. Hey FarangRed, seeing as you can predict the future so much, care to tell me next week's UK Lottery numbers? :Confused:

----------


## spikebs4

He will stay in prison in the UK during  the meantime.....farangred, he will indeed..and every day, month, year that he,s locked up will be classed as time served on any sentenced he may/might receive, so if he,s in prison for 4--5 yrs any court in the e.u. will say he has served his sentence.. this guy has one thing on his mind, along with his legal reps how not to get sent back to thailand..when you have statements like inmates are getting paid to rape him,/true or false/ this all goes in his favour..right or wrong its called human rights .....

----------


## spikebs4

stranger.. 17-19-28-34-42-46...if you win 50/50...llf..

----------


## Chairman Mao

What happened to this, from the Thais:

_"We cannot guarantee against the death penalty," Piyaphant Udomsilpa, head of the International Affairs Department, told The Province in an interview.
A shrewd, discerning woman with a disposition that could crack a nut, she bristles at suggestions Canada has the right to demand any assurances.
"That is at the discretion of the [Thai] court," she says. "We can't interfere . . . we cannot give that assurance as the executive branch."_ 

And that was a case of a Canadian murdering a Thai. 

EXTRADITION THAI OFFICIALS. What's the holdup, Canada?


I'd like to see more info on how they ruled out the death penalty in this case.

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by FarangRed
> 
> 
> This is the precise reason why the extradition won't be allowed by the Strasbourg court.
> 
> Ask yourself, where is 'Abu Hamza al-Masri' and why is he there and not  likely to be going anywhere soon. For those who don't know : His  extradition to the US was blocked by the European Court of Human Rights  as the conditions at a 'Supermax' prison aren't up to scratch. Ask  yourself the question, do Thai prisons treat their prisoner better than  prisoners are treated in US Supermax prisons and I think you will find  the answer there.
> 
> All they have to do is provide some kind of doubt that Thai penal system  doesn't treat prisoners with the level of care that happens inside the  EU which from what I've read is certainly the case. Photographs of  British prisoners chained to walls and apparently being left to  potentially starve to death don't help the Thai's case here one bit.
> 
> ...


I really don't give a flying fuk what happens it would have been better the both of them got killed, but I can tell you the yank wasn't up to another fight with the guy back on the resort where he got killed

----------


## FarangRed

> Let's see how things pan out from here. 
> 
> One thing is for sure, FarangRed is talking absolute poppycock. Hey FarangRed, seeing as you can predict the future so much, care to tell me next week's UK Lottery numbers?


Hey shithead I live right were it happened, I am not predicting the future I am just telling you as it goes.

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

^to be fair FarangRed, you state in earlier posts that the UK would never even think about extraditing him. maybe it's time to admit you were wrong?  ::chitown::

----------


## FarangRed

I didn't actually state they wouldn't extradite him, what i did say was under the present situation regarding the death sentence that under the UK law they cannot.

Don't get me wrong he deserves what is coming to him he was an evil little kunt and would pick a fight in any bar before that night.

All I am saying is, it is not as clear cut as people make out.

----------


## Stranger

> but I can tell you the yank wasn't up to another fight with the guy back on the resort where he got killed


It wasn't a second fight muppet. The scumbag Aldhouse stuck a knife into "the yank", because he already lost "the fight".

----------


## StrontiumDog

*Phuket Murder: Kickboxer's Extradition Order Confirmed, Victim's Family 'Thrilled' - Phuket Wan
*
*Phuket Murder: Kickboxer's Extradition Order Confirmed, Victim's Family 'Thrilled'*

 By Chutima Sidasathian and Alan Morison    
Monday, September 5, 2011

PHUKET: Authorities in Bangkok have confirmed receiving notification  from the British Government that the extradition of kickboxer Lee  Aldhouse to Thailand to face trial for the Phuket murder of American  Dashawn Longfellow has been approved. 

No comment is being made at this stage because the Attorney General's  Department in Bangkok, having overseen the precedent-setting pursuit of  Mr Aldhouse this far, is anxious not to have barriers erected in the  process of his speedy return for trial on Phuket. 

While there is no official comment, the US family of the former Marine  who was knifed to death on Phuket in August last year has told _Phuketwan_ they are delighted with news that British Foreign Secretary Theresa May has approved the extradition. 

Marquis Longfellow wrote in response to a reporter's question on a  Facebook tribute page to his brother:  ''That was great news to hear  after a long year we can finally get a litte piece of mind to know my  brother Dashawn's killer is finally being brought to justice. 

''I wish i could see the look on Lee's face when he is forced to rot in  prison for the life he took from us. I love and miss you very much,  Dashawn. I look forward to the day i can see you again you are and  always will be my hero.''

A sister, Bobbette Anderson, responded: ''Dashawn's family is THRILLED  that the extradition is going to happen. We have waited over a year now  for this decision and can only hope the trial in Thailand will be swift  and justice will finally be served with that bastard rotting in a Thai  prison.'' 

Mr Aldhouse still has 14 days in which to appeal to Britain's High  Court. A Queen's Counsel is overseeing the case on behalf of Mr  Aldhouse, so an appeal would seem likely. 

It appears, though, that the Foreign Secretary may have rejected an  argument  that conditions in Thai jails fall below international  standards as a reason for disallowing the extradition.

If for some reason the British High Court turns down Thailand's  application, it would be highly likely that the American Government  would step in on behalf of Mr Longfellow's family to seek alternative  means of having Mr Aldhouse face a trial. 

Mr Longfellow was 23 and a former Marine who had been awarded a Purple  Heart when he was stabbed to death after a bar brawl on Phuket last  year. Mr Aldhouse, having challenged fellow kickboxer Mr Longfellow to a  fight and lost, then allegedly went to a nearby 7-Eleven store, secured  two knives, went to Mr Longfellow's nearby apartment and ambushed him  when he returned home. 

While officials are reluctant to talk about the case, the murder and  extradition application appear to be precedent-setting for several  reasons. 

With several Britons already in Phuket Prison, the difference in  conditions between prisons in Thailand and elsewhere seems, on the basis  of the Foreign Secretary's decision, to be of less importance than the  need for justice to be pursued. 

Another difference is that Thailand does not employ the jury system, so  judges in Thailand will decide guilt or innocence if the extradition is  carried out. 

A plea of guilty generally carries more concessions in Thailand than in most Western countries. 

But having fled the country and fought extradition, could Mr Aldhouse  eventually find it in his best interests to plead guilty if and when he  is placed on trial for murder on Phuket? 

Mr Longfellow's family and friends will have to wait for fate to answer that one.

----------


## Nokturnal

Hopefully the appeals are denied and they bring him back to face a judge. Seems they will regardless of prison conditions.

Not only for this piece of trash to pay for his crime, But also for a bit of closure for the  family of Mr. Longfellow.

----------


## Bower

There is of course another option open to the appeal court i guess, they could try him for murder here in the UK or a warrant for his arrest could be filed by the US courts with interpol and he could be extradited to the US to stand trial ?

----------


## English Noodles

> a warrant for his arrest could be filed by the US courts with interpol and he could be extradited to the US to stand trial


Really?

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Really?


No.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DJ Pat

So where are all the US officials who should also be demanding his extradition to Thailand

----------


## Agent_Smith

> So where are all the US officials who should also be demanding his extradition to Thailand


Not within their purview.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> I didn't actually state they wouldn't extradite him, what i did say was under the present situation regarding the death sentence that under the UK law they cannot.


There's a very good chance in fact more than a good chance that..even IF the UK was to consider extraditing this piece of shit the European Court of Human Right would block the extradition.




> Don't get me wrong he deserves what is coming to him he was an evil little kunt and would pick a fight in any bar before that night.


Sounds like you had first hand experience with this piece of shit?

----------


## Agent_Smith

> You're sounding a little like the "oldfart" today, what's up swallowed a dictionary?


555, I haven't "insulted" anyone by calling them young today either.

Purview just popped into my head, probably a symptom of too much college...

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by FarangRed
> 
> I didn't actually state they wouldn't extradite him, what i did say was under the present situation regarding the death sentence that under the UK law they cannot.
> 
> 
> There's a very good chance in fact more than a good chance that..even IF the UK was to consider extraditing this piece of shit the European Court of Human Right would block the extradition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but I know a few guys who have

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> Briton faces jail or execution for inciting Thai redshirts to torch mall | World news | The Guardian


WHo said the British have nothing to export! This guy must have been in his glory! football hooligan plying his trade in the sun. What a dork, surprised he did not have a target painted on his shirt.

----------


## Bower

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> No.


I am sure the US have laws to deal with this.

The UK can  use Extraterritorial Jurisdiction and try him for murder under section 9 & 10 of the 'Offences Against the Person Act of 1861.

Its the same law that allows the UK to prosecute its own citizens for sexual offences carried out whilst abroad.

----------


## English Noodles

^Yes you are correct, he can be tried in the UK for murder. Though I don't think he could be sent to the US for the same though.




> Sections 9 and 10: Murder or manslaughter abroad. Section 9 gives the courts in England, Wales and Ireland extra-territorial jurisdiction  over homicides committed by British subjects overseas. (Note however  the restricted definition of "subject" under section 3 of the British Nationality Act 1948.)  Section 10 gives these courts jurisdiction over fatal acts committed by  British subjects overseas where the death occurs in England, Wales or  Ireland, and jurisdiction over fatal acts committed in England, Wales or  Ireland by anyone, including aliens, where the death occurs abroad.  (The word "criminally" in that section has been held to exclude fatal  acts done by aliens overseas although the death occurs in England, Wales  or Ireland, since such acts are not punishable under the criminal law.)
>  9. Where any murder or manslaughter shall be committed on land out  of the United Kingdom, whether within the Queen's dominions or without,  and whether the person killed were a subject of Her Majesty or not,  every offence committed by any subject of Her Majesty in respect of any  such case, whether the same shall amount to the offence of murder or of  manslaughter, ... may be dealt with, inquired of, tried, determined, and  punished ... in England or Ireland; Provided, that nothing herein  contained shall prevent any person from being tried in any place out of  England or Ireland for any murder or manslaughter committed out of  England or Ireland in the same manner as such person might have been  tried before the passing of this Act. 10. Where any person being [criminally] stricken, poisoned, or  otherwise hurt upon the sea, or at any place out of England or Ireland,  shall die of such stroke, poisoning, or hurt in England or Ireland, or,  being [criminally] stricken, poisoned, or otherwise hurt in any place in  England or Ireland, shall die of such stroke, poisoning, or hurt upon  the sea, or at any place out of England or Ireland, every offence  committed in respect of any such case, whether the same shall amount to  the offence of murder or of manslaughter, may be tried ... in England.
> Sections 9 and 10 respectively replace sections 7 and 8 of the Offences against the Person Act 1828. Section 10 was first enacted in 1728/29 by _2 Geo. II c. 21_.

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

isn't it time for a bit of back peddling from noodles , mao and gang?

the guy will be on the plane, and you will still argue that it will be diverted to utopia before it reaches thailand  :rofl:

----------


## English Noodles

> isn't it time for a bit of back peddling from noodles , mao and gang?


Why? What would I have to back peddle from?

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

^weren't you one of the hard core pommy patriots who said good old england would never extradite him?  :mid:

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

i just randomly clicked on page 10 of this thread, and low and behold..



> Anyone who thinks the guy will be coming  back to Thailand against his own free will must be crazy.
> 
> It ain't gonna happen.

----------


## English Noodles

^Again, why would I need to backtrack?

Is he being sent back?

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

^well, he _has_ been extradited. so yes, a little back peddling _is_ appropriate  :Wink:

----------


## nidhogg

^ he has???

----------


## English Noodles

> ^well, he has been extradited.


When???? Post the news article up here then. It's what we have all been waiting for.

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

well, england has said they *will* extradite him 

go on then..
 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-sto...5875-23393492/

----------


## Mid

Sep 7 2011

_The 27-year-old now has two weeks to appeal against the decision in the High Court._

Yardley kickboxer Lee Aldhouse to be sent to Thailand to face murder charge - Top Stories - News - Birmingham Mail

----------


## nidhogg

> well, england has said they *will* extradite him 
> 
> go on then..
> 
> 
> British kick-boxer Lee Aldhouse to be extradited to Thailand over murder of US Marine - mirror.co.uk


 
:Aldhouse has 14 days to appeal the ruling


sure he is gonna wave that!

----------


## Mid

snap  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> he has been extradited.





> england has said they will extradite him


Spot the difference. Besides, that is not what was said. It was said that;



> Home Secretary Theresa May has ruled that there is no reason why he cannot be sent to Thailand for a trial.


It was said the same about Abu Hamza al-Masri being sent to the US at one point, where is he?

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

::chitown::

----------


## English Noodles

Oh dear. Another idiot who can't admit when they're wrong.

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

> that is not what was said. It was said that;



*[quote]    *                      THE Home Secretary *has approved the extradition* of a Birmingham-born  kickboxer who is accused of murdering a former US soldier in Thailand.
 
 *Theresa May* _has agreed to_* send Lee Aldhouse back to Thailand to face charges that he murdered Deshawn Longfellow.*
*A judge at Westminster Magistrates had already approved the extradition*  on June 30, before it was handed to the Secretary of State.




 ::chitown::

----------


## English Noodles

> isn't it time for a bit of back peddling from noodles , mao and gang?





> he has been extradited.


Ten minutes later;



> well, england has said they will extradite him


Who is doing the back peddling here? :mid: 

*snigger*

----------


## English Noodles

> THE Home Secretary has approved the extradition





> A judge at Westminster Magistrates had already approved the extradition


Hmm, so why has he not already been extradited? Maybe it's because the decision is not up to the UK government or the UK judiciary. They waved the right to make those sort of decisions for themselves years ago when they signed up to the European bill of human rights. It all has to go through Europe now, if that's what the accused wants, and I'm pretty sure it will be. :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

And by-the-way, posting pictures of backward cycling violin players and articles from the UK Red Tops, will not make the facts any different, you can post as many of them as you like. It won't change anything. :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

Wally, you were wrong, will you please stop spamming this thread with silly pics etc. Thanks.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by Wally Dorian Raffles
> 
>  THE Home Secretary has approved the extradition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because he has the right of appeal against the decision.

----------


## English Noodles

> because he has the right of appeal against the decision.


So exactly who is it who will get to make the final decision on the matter of sending him to Thailand to face charges of murder, and seal his fate as it were?

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> because he has the right of appeal against the decision.
> 
> 
> So exactly who is it who will get to make the final decision on the matter of sending him to Thailand to face charges of murder, and seal his fate as it were?


honestly?  Most likely a beurocrat in Brussels....

----------


## Chairman Mao

First appeal is to the High Court.

Then the next appeal is to the Supreme Court.

Should both appeals fail I would guess it will be appealed to the ECHR.

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

::chitown:: 

may i be the first to take on a facebook type post here on TD?

_please repost the picture smiley above if you think noodles and gang should back peddle .._

 ::chitown::

----------


## English Noodles

> First appeal is to the High Court.  Then the next appeal is to the Supreme Court.  Should both appeals fail I would guess it will be appealed to the ECHR.


Correct. But NH and WDR seem to think it's some sort of done deal. :Smile:

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

::chitown:: 

oh dear. i'm too pished....

----------


## English Noodles

> please repost the picture smiley above if you think noodles and gang should back peddle ..





> he has been extradited.


Ten minutes later;



> well, england has said they will extradite him


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FarangRed

Wally you quoted that he HAS been extradited well if he has then show us the link, please.

After the high courts and the supreme courts he also has the House of Lords to appeal to before he goes to the ECHR,

----------


## English Noodles

> After the high courts and the supreme courts he also has the House of Lords to appeal to before he goes to the ECHR,


Shhhh, It's a done deal apparently. :mid:

----------


## FarangRed

Seems like it

----------


## Stranger

Thai authorities said they may give him his own (a special) cell, to counteract the inevitable appeal to the ECHR.

The guy spinelessly stabs a guy to death after picking and losing a fight, then runs away and cries and whines like a bitch. Aldhouse is a cowardly piece of filth through and through.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Thai authorities said they may give him his own (a special) cell, to counteract the inevitable appeal to the ECHR.


Source?

----------


## Stranger

> Source?


http://phuketwan.com/tourism/phuket-special-cell-house-marines-alleged-killer-14397/

----------


## Chairman Mao

Is this the part you're referring to?

_Phuketwan understands that Thai officials may even be prepared to house Mr Aldhouse in a special cell rather than have him share dormitory style accommodation - at least while he is presumed to be innocent._ 

In which case it doesn't correspond to your comment of:

_Thai authorities said they may give him his own (a special) cell, to counteract the inevitable appeal to the ECHR._

----------


## English Noodles

> http://phuketwan.com/tourism/phuket-special-cell-house-marines-alleged-killer-14397/


PHUKET: A final decision on the extradition of Lee Aldhouse from   Britain to face trial for a murder on Phuket is not expected before  2012, _Phuketwan_ has been told by those closely connected with the case.

Much of the debate in a recent court hearing in Britain centred on the  conditions that 28-year-old Aldhouse would have to tolerate in prison on  Phuket or in Bangkok. 





It is believed that extraditions from Britain to Thailand  have been  exceptional if at all in the past, and never for a capital crime. 

With the one-year anniversary of the killing of 23-year-old former  American marine DaShawn Longfellow coming next month, interest in the  case is growing again, especially on Phuket and in Birmingham, where  Aldhouse is from. 

Aldhouse allegedly knifed Longfellow to death on August 14 in an ambush  after the two men, both Thai boxing practitioners,  fought at the  Freedom Bar in Rawai, a popular destination in southern Phuket. 

Dramatic security camera footage showed a man who looks like Aldhouse  obtaining knives from a nearby 7-Eleven store before Longfellow was  knifed to death at his apartment nearby. 

_Phuketwan_ understands that Mr Aldhouse's legal attempt to block  the extradition is being handled by Charles Bott QC, whose legal team   argued at Westminster Magistrates' Court that prison conditions in  Thailand were inhumane.

One British newspaper, the People, began a report on the case: ''A  kickboxer nicknamed The Pitbull is fighting extradition to Thailand to  face trial for murder - because he thinks the jails are too tough.''

It is not known whether a murder trial would take place on Phuket or in  Bangkok, home of the  Bang Kwang Central Prison, known as the ''Bangkok  Hilton.''

Once the court extradition decision on Mr Aldhouse is made, an appeal to  Britain's Home Secretary, Theresa May, may follow. No further appeals  would be possible. 

It is believed that the _prima facie_ case against Mr Aldhouse has  been well-made and clearly creates grounds for extradition, but that  concerns about prison conditions in Thailand may influence British  judges or officials. 

_Phuketwan_ understands that Thai officials may even be prepared to  house Mr Aldhouse in a special cell rather than have him share  dormitory style accommodation - at least while he is presumed to be  innocent. 

The Birmingham Mail has reported a spokeswoman for Westminster  Magistrates as saying: ''He was remanded in custody on June 30 and a  decision has been sent to the Secretary of State.''

The newspaper added that a  Home Office spokesman said the court found  that there were no statutory grounds to bar the extradition. 

_Phuketwan_ has yet to hear back from the office of Mr Bott, QC, or the British Embassy in Bangkok about the matter.

----------


## socal

> Dramatic security camera footage showed a man who looks like Aldhouse  obtaining knives from a nearby 7-Eleven store


No, dramatic security camera footage showed Mr Lee Aldhouse obtaining knives from a nearby 7-Eleven store.

What a pathetic politically correct statement. The whole justice system in the west is pathetic, the whole justice industry in the west is pathetic. Right from the lawyers to the reporters. 

"better not say its Aldhouse in the video because he could be innocent !"

Fuck off.

----------


## Gerbil

One thing that's puzzled me... but Ive never checked closely.... I didnt know 7/11 sold knives? They have a standard stocking policy for all their stores don't they? Must remember to have a look next time I'm in one.

----------


## English Noodles

> One thing that's puzzled me... but Ive never checked closely.... I didnt know 7/11 sold knives? They have a standard stocking policy for all their stores don't they? Must remember to have a look next time I'm in one.


Think it was a used knife taken from the food prep area. Staff use them to cut up the hotdogs etc.

----------


## DJ Pat

That's why Britain should never have joined Europe. all these human rights laws and political correctness.

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

> Originally Posted by FarangRed
> 
> After the high courts and the supreme courts he also has the House of Lords to appeal to before he goes to the ECHR,
> 
> 
> Shhhh, *It's a done deal* apparently.


personally, i think it is. time is the only factor...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Dramatic security camera footage showed a man who looks like Aldhouse  obtaining knives from a nearby 7-Eleven store
> 			
> 		
> 
> No, dramatic security camera footage showed Mr Lee Aldhouse obtaining knives from a nearby 7-Eleven store.
> 
> What a pathetic politically correct statement. The whole justice system in the west is pathetic, the whole justice industry in the west is pathetic. Right from the lawyers to the reporters. 
> 
> "better not say its Aldhouse in the video because he could be innocent !"
> ...


Unless the reporter has actually seen the video and identified the suspect, he is right to only to report hearsay.

There are no juries involved in this, it is up to the English judiciary to review the evidence presented by the Thais and decide if there is a legitimate case to answer. They are not issuing a verdict, and neither are the newspapers.

To get a verdict, it us up to the Thai prosecutor to present the evidence to the judges on his return.

And frankly, how the fuck do you know it was him in 7/11? Do you know the bloke? Have you seen the video?

No.

Moron.

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

^i've seen the video harry. it was posted here not long after it happened. it sure looks like him  :mid:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Let's remind ourselves, shall we:






Not exactly HD, is it?



Personally I don't give a fuck what they do to get him back to Thailand and on trial. It's all about getting him back, then banging him up. After that, nature will take its course.

----------


## Bobcock

Interesting that the film inside shows the 7-11 person throwing the knives (if they are knives) onto the floor where aldhouse picks them up.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Interesting that the film inside shows the 7-11 person throwing the knives (if they are knives) onto the floor where aldhouse picks them up.


Why, do you have a conspiracy theory? Was this a mob hit?

 :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

No, I think he comes around under the camera knowing the guy is holding them who then throws then away to keep Aldhouse from tackling him.

Aldhouse then picks them up and gets back to following his murderous path.

Hopefully the pot at the end of the bath is in the corner of a cell in Phuket.

Still no more than 50/50 it'll happen maybe even less.

----------


## English Noodles

> *September 11th 2011*
> 
> Mr Aldhouse now has the opportunity to appeal to the High Court against  the decisions of the District Judge and or the Secretary of State  within 14 days.


So whats going on?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Early reporting and video footage showed Aldhouse crashing into the 7-11, either drunk, distraught, or both, and running around to the area where a Thai employee was cutting up produce with a knife. Quite sensibly, the employee dropped the knife he was using on the floor and got the hell out of the way. Aldhouse picked up the knife, and left with it. The video footage I saw left little doubt at all that it was Aldhouse. The video showed him running to the 7-11 from the bar, pursued by friends (?) and his girlfriend. It showed him entering the 7-11 and getting the knife, and leaving the store as the girlfriend appeared to attempt to restrain him. There was no doubt in my mind at all that it was him - the video was clear.

----------


## The Master Cool

Has that particular 7-11 knife been forensically tested as being the murder weapon?

----------


## English Noodles

> Has that particular 7-11 knife been forensically tested as being the murder weapon?


How do you expect people on here to be privy to such information?

----------


## DJ Pat

How can they not extradite him because of the possible inhumane conditions / death penalty when the USA executed someone last week.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Are you an idiot? This is about the UK and Thailand. What the fuck does an execution in another, totally unrelated country, have to do with it?

----------


## Yogi

> How can they not extradite him because of the possible inhumane conditions / death penalty when the USA executed someone last week.


 
So there it is .A third world country called the USA murders another prisoner & this guy thinks that all the world is the USA

----------


## Yogi

> Originally Posted by The Master Cool
> 
> Has that particular 7-11 knife been forensically tested as being the murder weapon?
> 
> 
> How do you expect people on here to be privy to such information?


 
It was sounded that knifes taken from 7/11 where not the weapon used . All that is of no concern to Aldhouse because he will NOT be extridited to a shite hole prison in Thailand where it is known that torture takes place. 
The USA uses it as one of it's torture centres . 
The leader (comander) of the Libian Rebles who was arrested by USA soldiers as a terrorist & admits to being a Jihadist (strange how USA back him now) (I wonder what surprises he has for the west)  only a month or 2 ago said he was tortured in Thailand on his way to Libia nick

----------


## Chairman Mao

^ It must be true then, if someone claims that. No other proof needed for the courts. It was a prison and not a military base, wasn't it?

How did he know anyway, they serve him somtam while the female guards gave bjs for 500thb?

----------


## hazz

^^Without a good case against him, the extradition would have failed in the first court. That it did not, suggests that they do have good evidence linking Aldhouse to the killing.

The only issue remaining is the legality of the home office decision to approve the extradition. The home office should have obtained some sort of assurance from the thai's that they will not execute Aldhouse if they get him; the challenge would be that this assurance is not good enough.

I have my suspicions that the courts will demand assurances beyond what the thai's are able or willing to provide. And its clear from a case thats been on going for over 10 years in canada the thai government is too arrogant/lazy/unable to do anything about providing these assurances.

This case is going to spin on for years with Adlhouse  awaiting an extradition in the UK on remand, unless he can successfully challenge being held on remand, as others have under similar circumstances.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> And its clear from a case thats been on going for over 10 years in canada the thai government is too arrogant/lazy/unable to do anything about providing these assurances.


What case is that?

This one?

Canadian Extradited 13 Years After Pattaya Cut-Up Killing | Pattaya Daily News - Pattaya Newspaper, Powerful news at your fingertips

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by The Master Cool
> 
> Has that particular 7-11 knife been forensically tested as being the murder weapon?
> 
> 
> How do you expect people on here to be privy to such information?


I presumed that was the point of TMC's post.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Haven't had your bananas today or something?

----------


## English Noodles

> I presumed that was the point of TMC's post.


Perhaps he needs English lessons then. Maybe you could give him some, I'm sure he won't mind your fraudulent credentials.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Unfortunately it was you being too dumb to see the actual point being made that was the issue.

Kind of like you being unable to understand the basics of Thai law and Thai visas when they're being discussed.

Get some more bananas into ya. You embarrassing yourself by not being able to follow what's going on is getting, well... embarrassing.

----------


## The Master Cool

> Originally Posted by The Master Cool
> 
> Has that  particular 7-11 knife been forensically tested as being the murder  weapon?
> 
> 
> How do you expect people on here to be privy to such  information?


You're not very bright, eh.

----------


## English Noodles

> Unfortunately it was you being too dumb to see the actual point being made that was the issue.  Kind of like you being unable to understand the basics of Thai law and Thai visas when they're being discussed.  Get some more bananas into ya. You embarrassing yourself by not being able to follow what's going on is getting, well... embarrassing.






> You're not very bright, eh.


Coming from one of the most retarded posters on the forum, that's a bit rich. 

Now go and give your little bumchum a blowy before the 'ladies' get back. :rofl:

----------


## Yogi

> ^ It must be true then, if someone claims that. No other proof needed for the courts. It was a prison and not a military base, wasn't it?
> 
> How did he know anyway, they serve him somtam while the female guards gave bjs for 500thb?


His story has been backed up by statements made by UK & USA officials when asked when it was first revealed .
Anyway are you saying that in Thailand they dont use torture ? & the prisons are not shit holes unfit & inhumame

----------


## Chairman Mao

Post a picture of a donkey, poodles. That'll make you look clever.  :rofl:

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> 
> And its clear from a case thats been on going for over 10 years in canada the thai government is too arrogant/lazy/unable to do anything about providing these assurances.
> 
> 
> What case is that?
> 
> This one?
> ...


Yes that is the case I was thinking of and thats rather welcome news that I missed (I was out of thailand at the time). I have found a rather detailed account at www.canada.com; which I will not link as it discusses institutions involved clemency in thailand.

Unfortunately this success is down to mr Karas, after 15 years or so on remand, deciding to stop challenging the Canadian government's attempts to extradite him. To be honest I am not convinced the Uk could keep aldhouse on remand long enough to wear him down.

At the end of the day. A non execution promise issued by the ministry of foreign affairs has little value given the lack of control that ministry has over any part of the thai legal process. And this recent success will just add to the governments arrogant/lazy/unable issues about being able to be a cooperative partner in extradition.

----------


## Chairman Mao

I had read that the Thai authorities had promised to take the Death sentence off the table and this was good enough for the Canadian authorities in that regard, the same as being reported in the Aldhouse case.

----------


## Gerbil

> I had read that the Thai authorities had promised to take the Death sentence off the table


The Thai authorities *cannot* take that off the table as the judiciary is independent of the government (well according to the constitution anyway).

----------


## English Noodles

> The Thai authorities *cannot* take that off the table as the judiciary is independent of the government (well according to the constitution anyway).


LNDH doesn't understand.

----------


## taxexile

> And this recent success will just add to the governments arrogant/lazy/unable issues about being able to be a cooperative partner in extradition.


do the thais even want aldhouse back, he didnt kill a thai, he didnt insult a thai and he isnt a threat to any of the thai scared institutions, hes a foreign slag, small potatoes, i doubt if they will make a great effort to get him back, they'll just go through the motions and hope for the best.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> I had read that the Thai authorities had promised to take the Death sentence off the table
> 
> 
> The Thai authorities *cannot* take that off the table as the judiciary is independent of the government (well according to the constitution anyway).


That apparently doesn't stop them saying so.  :Smile: 

Reports in both the Aldhouse and Karas cases state that is the case (them saying so), and was respected and believed by both the UK and Canadian governments/judiciary.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Reported from the Karas case:
_
That's because Karas's lengthy legal battle in Canada to avoid extradition had focused on the Thai government's long-standing unwillingness to give Canada a clear, ironclad guarantee that he would not face execution if found guilty of the crime, an assurance that is routinely required by Canada (which abolished capital punishment in 1976) before citizens of this or any other country are sent abroad on charges that could result in the death penalty.

A senior official with the Canadian government told Postmedia News on Monday that Canada has, in fact, received a "diplomatic note" from the Thai government indicating that even if Karas is sentenced to death in the Ratanaprakorn killing, that sentence will be commuted to life imprisonment.

The high-level source added that Canada considers the diplomatic pledge "binding" and equivalent to no-execution guarantees provided in the past by U.S. justice officials before the extradition of murder suspects from Canada to face trials in American death-penalty states._

Canadian sent back to Thailand to face 1996 charges of slaying, dismembering girlfriend

Similar to what has been reported in the Aldhouse case with the Thai government saying the death sentence is off the table, and the British H.O. and judiciary believing them.

----------


## DrAndy

> The Thai authorities *cannot* take that off the table as the judiciary is independent of the government (well according to the constitution anyway).


trueish

he may well be sentenced to death by the judge, but this would be reduced to life on appeal (that is controlled by the government)

----------


## Chairman Mao

> And this recent success will just add to the governments arrogant/lazy/unable issues about being able to be a cooperative partner in extradition.
> 			
> 		
> 
> do the thais even want aldhouse back, he didnt kill a thai, he didnt insult a thai and he isnt a threat to any of the thai scared institutions, hes a foreign slag, small potatoes, i doubt if they will make a great effort to get him back, they'll just go through the motions and hope for the best.


He allegedly murdered another foreigner.

Other foreigners in Thailand who have done this have been convicted and sentenced to a massive 3 years in one case, and 2 1/2 years in another. 

Those were sentences for murder.

Hardly sounds like they give a shit about foreigners being murdered by other foreigners here. Add the media circus and American military aspect into this case and they probably want to get him back so they can be in the pictures pointing while their freshly polished medals glimmer.

----------


## hazz

> I had read that the Thai authorities had promised to take the Death sentence off the table and this was good enough for the Canadian authorities in that regard, the same as being reported in the Aldhouse case.


This has been done to death earlier in the thread.

The canadian and UK government's have from day one been happy to accept the diplomatic assurances from the thai MOFA. The canadian courts have not; wanting something more substantial. The chances are that the UK courts will treat the MOFA diplomatic promise with the same level of distrust.

For over 15 years and several constitutions the thai's have proved unwilling to create a framework that will allow them to give the assurances that the foreign courts want. whether thats arrogance, laziness, incompetence or plain ignorance I don't know, But I am sure that this recent success with canada will convince them more than ever that they don't need to be a co-operative partner in  extradition proceedings; because they were right all along

----------


## Yogi

> Originally Posted by Mid
> 
> 
> murder carries the death sentence in Thailand , extradition will not be straight forward .
> 
> 
> Just be reading around a bit. Near as I can see UK cannot extradite him if there is a possibility of the death sentence being imposed and carried out. There is a bit of "wriggle room" though if the country seeking the extadition promses not to pass or carry out a death sentence.
> 
> 
> Very likely to be a long, long wrangle, and surprising as it seems, Aldhouse may have done the "smart thing" by heading for UK where he can't be extradited for a death penalty charge....


The death penalty being imposed is enough Anything more is against his rights. Even if the sentance is not going to be carried out. No wriggle room there. They wouyld have to agree to not sentancing him to death . However to do that the Thais would have to change the law. After that there is the issue of Thai prisons being inumane

----------


## pickel

> After that there is the issue of Thai prisons being inumane


Thai prisons are only inhumane for people with absolutely no money, and the Burmese or Cambodians. A dollar or two a day can give one a relatively easy life compared to them.
Personally, I would rather do time in a Thai jail, than an American one. Hopefully, I'll never do time in either.  :Smile:

----------


## Yogi

> Originally Posted by Yogi
> 
> After that there is the issue of Thai prisons being inumane
> 
> 
> Thai prisons are only inhumane for people with absolutely no money, and the Burmese or Cambodians. A dollar or two a day can give one a relatively easy life compared to them.
> Personally, I would rather do time in a Thai jail, than an American one. Hopefully, I'll never do time in either.


However human rights say it is the duty of the state to provide everything for the good health & Hygene of the prisoner . People die in Thai nicks because they are denied health care unless they can pay .

----------


## pickel

> People die in Thai nicks because they are denied health care unless they can pay .


Considering Aldhouse had a large amount of money deposited in his bank account while he was on the run, I hardly feel that applies to him.

----------


## Agent_Smith

> he may well be sentenced to death by the judge, but this would be reduced to life on appeal (that is controlled by the government)


Yes, the executive branch in the U.S. has that privilege.  Does Thailand have the same thing?

----------


## The Master Cool

No, but in the case of Karas, Thai government/diplomatic promises were accepted and he was extradited, so far in the Lee Aldhouse case the only court to have had a hearing on the case found no reason he should not be extradited, and granted it. The the Home Office was the same. He still has appeals to the High Court and the Supreme Court, but so far the British courts have accepted the Thai government's promise and granted extradition.

----------


## FarangRed

> No, but in the case of Karas, Thai government/diplomatic promises were accepted and he was extradited, so far in the Lee Aldhouse case the only court to have had a hearing on the case found no reason he should not be extradited, and granted it. The the Home Office was the same. He still has appeals to the High Court and the Supreme Court, but so far the British courts have accepted the Thai government's promise and granted extradition.


And the House of Lords and the European court of Human rights and they can stop any extradition while the case is pending as I posted the law earlier in this thread

----------


## The Master Cool

That doesn't change the fact that thus far the British Home Office and Courts have accepted the Thai government's promise and granted extradition. 

Just as the Canadian courts did with M. Karas.

----------


## hazz

^ The Canadian courts have never accepted the thai MOFA "no execution" promise as having any value and have rejected it every time they have been asked to. Acording to Mr Karas's lawyers, he has been extradited because after 15 years on remand he has chosen to not to appeal to courts in the latest attempt extradite him.

Given that he had spent 15 years in jail and its clear that the Canadians could and would keep him on remand until he died.... presumably he decided that he would take his chances with the death sentence in Thailand. A new variation of suicide by cop?

This extradition has taken place because a man who has not been found guilty of a crime has been kept in jail for 15 years and has decided to give up on his rights faced with the prospect of spending the rest of his life on remand. It is reprehensible that both the canadian and thai governments have allowed this to happen. Its clear to me that when faced with uncooperative extradition partners like Thailand.... countries should do what the french do.... forget the extradition and just put the guy on trial for the crime locally; at leasted them we can see people who have been charged and judged guilty spending their lives in jail.

----------


## Yogi

> Originally Posted by Yogi
> 
> People die in Thai nicks because they are denied health care unless they can pay .
> 
> 
> Considering Aldhouse had a large amount of money deposited in his bank account while he was on the run, I hardly feel that applies to him.


 
Which part of state do you not understand ? It is up to the state to provide all it really is as simple as that

----------


## pickel

> Which part of state do you not understand ? It is up to the stae to provide all it really is as simple as that


Prisoners in Thai jails are allowed to be given money from outside sources which they can use to buy goods in the prison canteen, or, as you state yourself, they can use it to pay for health care.

----------


## William

> I had read that the Thai authorities had promised to take the Death sentence off the table and this was good enough for the Canadian authorities in that regard, the same as being reported in the Aldhouse case.


It [the death sentence] would not be a major issue if he was in the UK because the UK opted out of this provision [EU wide rule that you cannot extradite to a death penalty country] due to its extradition treaty with the USA. It may prolong the process, but it will not be a deal breaker.

----------


## Yogi

> Originally Posted by Yogi
> 
> Which part of state do you not understand ? It is up to the stae to provide all it really is as simple as that
> 
> 
> Prisoners in Thai jails are allowed to be given money from outside sources which they can use to buy goods in the prison canteen, or, as you state yourself, they can use it to pay for health care.


 
Once again I ask you which part of STATE do you not understand ? IT is the state that must provide. Anything that comes by way of outside sorces are a bonus & could be stopped at anytime . Why do you find it so hard to just accept the facts ?

----------


## William

Yogi - why would a state [such as Thailand] that does not have a social system [such as unemployment benefit] provide for anything? It never did in my time. You stand or fall on your own two feet was the motto we used to live by. Things may have changed there, but I doubt it

----------


## Yogi

> Yogi - why would a state [such as Thailand] that does not have a social system [such as unemployment benefit] provide for anything? It never did in my time. You stand or fall on your own two feet was the motto we used to live by. Things may have changed there, but I doubt it


 
This is exactly why he will not be extridited in the unlikely event that they (UK) would extridite in the first due to the death penalty.

----------


## English Noodles

> It [the death sentence] would not be a major issue if he was in the UK because the UK opted out of this provision [EU wide rule that you cannot extradite to a death penalty country] due to its extradition treaty with the USA. It may prolong the process, but it will not be a deal breaker.


That rule (Article 7) is only written in to the the UK-US treaty, and does not apply to other countries the UK have agreements with.

----------


## pickel

> Once again I ask you which part of STATE do you not understand ? IT is the state that must provide anything that comes by way of outside sorces are a bonus & could be stopped at anytime . Why do you find it so hard to just accept the facts ?


You said yourself that people in Thai jails will be denied health care unless they pay. I stated that he would most likely have the means to pay. What is your fucking point? You're becoming very tedious and boring, and your English is atrocious.

----------


## dirtydog

> You're


Very good pickel, let me be the first to congratulate you on the correct use of you're, you deserve a nice little shiny star  :Smile:  we will make a tefler out of you yet regardless of your funny accent  :Smile:

----------


## Stranger

Said on the facebook page, which I believe was set up the family.........that Aldhouse lodged an appeal on the very last day (14th).

----------


## Stranger

Here's the latest report that I could find. Yardley Thai murder accused to appeal against extradition - Top Stories - News - Birmingham Mail

----------


## English Noodles

> A Home Office spokesman said he could also take his case to the new  Supreme Court if the next stage of the appeal process fails at the High  Court.


And on...and on....and on...

----------


## aging one

Pickel has stated the truth. Its that simple, here is not as nice as Bali though. But with money life can be bearable. Cant green him as I just did on anther post.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Cant green him as I just did on anther post.


Are you mad???
( :Smile: )

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Cant green him as I just did on anther post.


Neither can I. I'll send you a red to see if I can do it then. Please limit the PMs to single digits.

----------


## Yogi

> Pickel has stated the truth. Its that simple, here is not as nice as Bali though. But with money life can be bearable. Cant green him as I just did on anther post.


But it isn't that simple is it ?
Do you think that a UK court will base their judgement on a IF ? The British & ECHR base judgement on fact. 
The Law  that any prisoner will be given any medical care FREE by whichever country or state he/she is being held is fact. There is no provision for the prisoner to pay for health care by legal or illegal ways . THE STATE MUST GIVE IT FREE.This law is there to protect people who have no money.. That would be Thailands duty & they just will not do it. 
There are so many holes in the Thai prison conditions that it leaks like a perforated teabag of human rights violations .

----------


## FarangRed

How long could they hold him in an English jail?

----------


## Yogi

> How long could they hold him in an English jail?


As long as the process takes which could be much longer than a Thai Court would give him . The reps of the prosicution & the courts feel he is a flight risk so can't see him getting bail.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Do you think that a UK court will base their judgement on a IF ?


A UK court have already passed their judgement.

----------


## Yogi

> Originally Posted by Yogi
> 
> 
> Do you think that a UK court will base their judgement on a IF ?
> 
> 
> A UK court have already passed their judgement.


That court did not consider his human rights as that is for higher courts

----------


## Chairman Mao

So your statement was completely wrong then?

----------


## jandajoy

Yogi, you're really boring.

----------


## Yogi

> Yogi, you're really boring.


 

& that coming from one with ambition to be the biggest poster on Teak door get a life ya ****

----------


## Yogi

> So your statement was completely wrong then?


No not wrong just maybe a gave credit for muppets not having to have things spelt out.


Hey theres another useless post you have made to your cesspit of crap to stay in the race to the top of the posters . Litle things as they say hahahahaha

----------


## jandajoy

> that coming from one with ambition to be the biggest poster on Teak door get a life ya ****



What a weird concept. You're new here aren't you.

----------


## rickpattaya

Hey Yogi's back! Must have closed the Som Tam stall tonight.

----------


## Bettyboo

> How long could they hold him in an English jail?


Probably not as long as a Canadian jail due to the European courts, etc... After a couple of years he'd likely be let out and paid compensation at the UK tax payers expense...

----------


## jizzybloke

> get a life ya ****


****= foot.....?

----------


## crippen

Thailand will probable get him extradited,then he will be released as part of 'the get Mr T. back' amnesty!.. :Smile:

----------


## Yogi

> Originally Posted by Yogi
> 
> that coming from one with ambition to be the biggest poster on Teak door get a life ya ****
> 
> 
>  
> What a weird concept. You're new here aren't you.


 
Hahahahaha yes I am new here .Not taken me long to sus out you has it 

Your post count just went up by 1 & it was just another one of your no content crap one liners again wasn't it . What a life

----------


## jandajoy

^ pot - kettle ahh fok it. who cares.    ::chitown::

----------


## Yogi

> ^ pot - kettle ahh fok it. who cares.


 
& another one line with no content But it is another 1 on the post count Life must be sad

----------


## Gerbil

> Hahahahaha yes I am new here .Not taken me long to sus out you has it






> Yogi
> Patong Beach
> Last Online: Today 11:02 PM
> *Join Date: Aug 2007*


Quite.

----------


## Yogi

> Originally Posted by Yogi
> 
> Hahahahaha yes I am new here .Not taken me long to sus out you has it
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Jandajoy is really boring hahahahaha I think it has come round as in what goes round

----------


## dirtydog

How big and fat is the yankee yogi?

----------


## Yogi

> How big and fat is the yankee yogi?


 
Yankee hahahahaha 

He's smarter than the average

----------


## Agent_Smith

> How big and fat is the yankee yogi?


This Yogi of the Yankees?





Average weight and height most of his life, I think.

----------


## sunsetter

ive said it once, so ill say it again, yogi is a cnut  :Smile:

----------


## Stranger

Any updates?

----------


## hazz

yes, these things take years... have patience

----------


## Agent_Smith

OK.




















How about now? :bunny3:

----------


## Yogi

> yes, these things take years... have patience


 
In other words it is not going to happen

----------


## BugginOut

JJ averages approximately 15.5 posts every single day if calculated from March 1, 2008. I see Yogi's point.

Yogi, you act like a child. I see Sunsetter's point.

Any recent news about Aldhouse?

----------


## Yogi

> JJ averages approximately 15.5 posts every single day if calculated from March 1, 2008. I see Yogi's point.
> 
> Yogi, you act like a child. I see Sunsetter's point.
> 
> Any recent news about Aldhouse?


 
Its not going to happen

----------


## spikebs4

> Originally Posted by BugginOut
> 
> 
> JJ averages approximately 15.5 posts every single day if calculated from March 1, 2008. I see Yogi's point.
> 
> Yogi, you act like a child. I see Sunsetter's point.
> 
> Any recent news about Aldhouse?
> 
> ...


...100 per/cent correct... :UK:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Yogi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by BugginOut
> ...


That is not news, that's just speculation.

----------


## FarangRed

No word on the grapevine around here

----------


## spikebs4

> Originally Posted by spikebs4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Yogi
> ...


your on the ball h/b,, not much gets past you ......

----------


## StrontiumDog

*Home Secretary objects to Yardley kickboxer Lee Aldhouse's Thailand extradition appeal*



THE Home Secretary has launched a bid to stop a Birmingham murder suspect appealing against his extradition to Thailand.

Kickboxer Lee Aldhouse, from Yardley, is wanted to stand trial over  the death of former US Marine Deshawn Longfellow following a bar room  brawl in Phuket in August last year.

The 27-year-old wants to appeal his extradition on the grounds that  conditions in Thailand’s notorious jails would violate his human rights.

But, in a case described as “Kafkaesque” by a judge, Home Secretary Theresa May is trying to stop him challenging the decision.

She claims the Home Office was not correctly notified of his appeal against the Thai government’s extradition request.

Clair Dobbin, for Mrs May, told London’s High Court that Mr Aldhouse  only sent a letter to the government department, rather than the full  legal papers necessary for “administrative efficiency”.

Joseph Middleton, for Mr Aldhouse, said the appeal was against the Thai Government, not the Home Office, and should go ahead.

Senior judge Sir John Thomas said attempts to block the appeal were “Kafkaesque in the extreme”.

“It has nothing to do with the dispute between the parties, it only  concerns the administrative convenience of another party,” he said.

Sir John, sitting with Mr Justice Ouseley, reserved judgement on whether the appeal should be heard.

Thai police launched a search for Mr Aldhouse after Mr Longfellow was found with stab wounds to his chest.

Prosecutors in the country claim Mr Aldhouse, an unemployed ex-bus  driver known as The Pitbull on the kickboxing circuit, rowed with Mr  Longfellow in a nightspot called The Freedom Bar.

Mr Aldhouse was arrested on his return to Britain a month later. He  has argued his extradition should be blocked because conditions in Thai  jails breach article three of the Human Rights Convention, which  prohibits “inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment”.

Read More Home Secretary objects to Yardley kickboxer Lee Aldhouse's Thailand extradition appeal - Top Stories - News - Birmingham Mail

----------


## StrontiumDog

Phuket Wan had a story on this as well....

Britain Makes Surprise Bid to Speed Alleged Phuket Killer Aldhouse's Return - Phuket Wan

*Britain Makes Surprise Bid to Speed Alleged Phuket Killer Aldhouse's Return*

----------


## Bettyboo

> THE Home Secretary has launched a bid to stop a Birmingham murder suspect appealing against his extradition to Thailand.





> “administrative efficiency”.


Utter bollocks...




> Senior judge Sir John Thomas said attempts to block the appeal were “Kafkaesque in the extreme”. “It has nothing to do with the dispute between the parties, it only concerns the administrative convenience of another party,” he said.


The judge is right, due process needs to be taken - Politicians need to keep away from legal systems; Britain is no better than the States or Thailand if it allows this type of intejection...  :Sad:

----------


## Bower

> Originally Posted by StrontiumDog
> 
> THE Home Secretary has launched a bid to stop a Birmingham murder suspect appealing against his extradition to Thailand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the Home Secretary believes an appeal has been improperly applied for and then is time barred, she is correct to object to a very expensive appeal procedure. Save the public purse and send the cowardly scumbag to his fate i say. Notwithstanding the fact i am no lawyer.

----------


## Zampan0

> Originally Posted by Bobcock
> 
> 
> I'd consider the dead one the biggest loser myself.....
> 
> 
> the other guy will spend the rest of his life in jail. I personally would rather die.


Are you sure of this? I thought a Farang only got 90 days for killing another Farang.

----------


## Seekingasylum

It may be just a case of simplistic reporting but I am surprised the grounds for the appeal do not include the reasonable argument that Aldhouse would be unlikely to receive a fair trial in Thailand if returned there. Still, from the judge's comments it seems he will have his appeal.

That May woman is clearly suffering from some sort of hormone deficiency.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bobcock
> ...


Actually there's a few cases I'm aware of where the farang murderer of a farang in Thailand were sentenced for murder and the sentences were less then 3 years.

Not taking in good behaviour.

----------


## Mid

*Yardley kickboxer Lee Aldhouse wins the right to appeal over extradition to Thailand on murder claim*
James Cartledge
 Feb 17 2012        

A BIRMINGHAM kickboxer has won the right to appeal his extradition  to Thailand where he stands accused of stabbing a former US Marine to  death.

Lee Aldhouse, aged 27, of Yardley, faces a murder charge in  south-east Asia after an alleged bar room brawl with ex-serviceman  Deshawn Longfellow last August.

Despite Home Secretary Theresa May claiming he had forfeited his  right to appeal his extradition, two senior judges ruled his complaints  were far from frivolous and allowed him to press ahead with his High  Court challenge.

Mr Aldhouse became the subject of an international search after the  body of 23-year-old Mr Longfellow was found with stab wounds to his  chest at a tropical resort in Phuket.

Prosecutors in Thailand have claimed Mr Aldhouse, known as The  Pitbull on the kickboxing circuit, had been in a fracas with Mr  Longfellow in a nightspot called The Freedom Bar shortly before his  death.

The Thai government requested his extradition so he could stand  trial on a murder charge and he was later told he would not face the  death penalty if found guilty.

However, Mr Aldhouse has argued his extradition should be blocked  because conditions in Thai jails breach Article 3 of the Human Rights  Convention, which prohibits inhuman or degrading treatment or  punishment.

In a development described as Kafkaesque by a senior judge, Mrs  May claimed he should not be allowed to appeal because he had failed to  correctly inform the Home Office of his ongoing legal battle.

Mr Justice Ouseley, sitting with Sir John Thomas, found the Home  Secretarys administrative objections should not get in the way of Mr  Aldhouses appeal.

Whichever way the issue might go, it is far from a frivolous one,  ruled the judge, who added: The issues are of sufficient importance and  arguability for it to be only just that the appeal be heard.

Accordingly, we find against the Government of Thailand and Home  Secretary on this preliminary issue. No date was set for the full  hearing of Mr Aldhouses appeal.

birminghammail.net

----------


## aging one

Rule Britannia, holy shit. Thanks mid, and goodnight all.

----------


## nidhogg

Sometime it just sticks in the craw when good legal practice sits in the way of _justice_......

----------


## nevets

I was born in the next aria to where he comes from and we setteld our problems one on one with our hands didnt need knifes and things , this scum i hope gets life in a the Big Tiger / Bang Kwang prison .

----------


## Zampan0

> About 5am, police believe, the Englishman caught up with the American at the resort and stabbed the American twice.


Plumey bastard.




> Another expat American, former US Navy officer Ronald Fanelli, faces a murder charge over the killing of a Phuket bar hostess earlier this year. He has admitted to stabbing her twice and stuffing her naked body into a travel bag that he dumped by an isolated roadway.


Half (90+% maybe??) of these guys that come back from America's illegal wars are phuked up mentaly. They are being trained to kill civilian men, women and children, but aren't trained how to act normaly after they get home. I suppose such training (to forget) isn't possible. All of the armys that still call America an ally get this sort of training as well. Well, most anyway -to one degree or another.

----------


## DJ Pat

Aldhouse will get 6 years or so in a cushy UK jail, I think.

----------


## Cujo

> Half (90+% maybe??) of these guys that come back from America's illegal wars are phuked up mentaly.


Link? Stats?
Or are these just figures you made up?
Though I agree returned servicemen, particularly from a war like this that is really nothing to with them, MUST have psychological issues on return.

----------


## Looper

> Aldhouse will get 6 years or so in a cushy UK jail, I think.


If you do the crime in Thailand you do the time in Thailand should be the rule. Everybody knows not fuk up in LOS or your jailtime will be Thai jailtime. Deliberately doing a runner overseas from justice should be taken into account also and should mean harsher punishment not more lenient punishment.

----------


## socal

> Sometime it just sticks in the craw when good legal practice sits in the way of _justice_......


"good legal practice" ? Or fucking bullshit ?

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by StrontiumDog
> 
> About 5am, police believe, the Englishman caught up with the American at the resort and stabbed the American twice.
> 
> 
> Plumey bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You talk as if war is something new.. Get real dick wad

----------


## Cujo

I'm going to smack you upside the head Socal.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by DJ Pat
> 
> 
> Aldhouse will get 6 years or so in a cushy UK jail, I think.
> 
> 
> If you do the crime in Thailand you do the time in Thailand should be the rule. Everybody knows not fuk up in LOS or your jailtime will be Thai jailtime. Deliberately doing a runner overseas from justice should be taken into account also and should mean harsher punishment not more lenient punishment.


Agreed, on the other hand I love the fact that he was able to not only get out of Thailand, but into Singapore, out of Singapore and Into England while all the time being hunted.
HUGE loss of face for the Thai coppers.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
> Sometime it just sticks in the craw when good legal practice sits in the way of _justice_......
> 
> 
> "good legal practice" ? Or fucking bullshit ?


Grow up a bit will ya lad?

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nidhogg
> ...


So the law industry is untouchable ? Let the lawyers run wild.... :Confused:

----------


## 5150

> *Phuket Manhunt for Expat Killer: Englishman Knifes American to Death - Phuket Wan
> *
> 
> *Phuket Manhunt for Expat Killer: Englishman Knifes American to Death*
> 
>  		By Chutima Sidasathian and Sert Tongdee	
> Saturday, August 14, 2010
> 
> 
> ...




So typical, in western societies, losing face is a big deal...

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
> Sometime it just sticks in the craw when good legal practice sits in the way of _justice_......
> 
> 
> "good legal practice" ? Or fucking bullshit ?



surly this is simply a case of a judge telling the gov that the "The law is the law", something you are promoting as a good think on another thread about a thai woman condemned to death in malaysia. so why are you complaining about it in this thread?

----------


## Zampan0

> Link? Stats? Or are these just figures you made up?


"A study of the first 100,000 [Iraq and Afghanistan] veterans seen at VA facilities showed that 25% of them received mental health diagnoses. Of these, 56% had 2 or more mental health diagnoses. The most common were PTSD, substance abuse, and depression," Dr. Kanter said. "The younger the veterans are, the more likely they are to have mental health conditions." Source: Medscape: Medscape Access

0k, this site is reputable and they say up to 20% of returning U.S. vets have been diagnosed as having PTSD. What they don't mention is that of the approx. 1.5 million previously deployed troops, this figure is for those whom have sought treatment. If we can use female rape as an example of the human condition of the mental repression of horrid actions, let's read this:


Interviewing Rape and Sexual Assault Victims
"During the 1990s, an average of 366,460 people each year, most of them women, were victims or rape or sexual assault, says the federal crime victimization survey. Most cases were not reported to the police, most commonly because the victim viewed the incident as a personal matter or feared reprisal."
Source: Covering Crime and Justice -- Covering Crime and Its Victims: Page 4

So, -Mr. Furry Dude, common sense tells us that -besides those soldiers that weren't involved in the taking of human lives- of those that did kill and maim noncombatants (unless pycopathic), most likey 100% of them experience PTSD to one degree or another. So, go chew on a bone or something and think about that while chewing.





> You talk as if war is something new.. Get real dick wad


I think it was Homer that said something to the effect of; "There is no honor in war other than men facing each other with swords", meaning such things as even bows and arrows reduce warfare to cowardice. I find your foul comment of "dick wad" as a form of cowardice, you degrade the forum.

----------


## blue

> Half (90+% maybe??) of these guys that come back from America's illegal wars are phuked up mentaly.


As far as i recall it was Alderhouse who started and lost the fist fight in the bar,
Don't think the USA guy was fucked up in any way .





> former US Navy officer Ronald Fanelli


Do you think these stats apply to the navy too ?
They don't even see the enemy...

----------


## nidhogg

> I think it was Homer that said something to the effect of;
>  "There is no honor in war other than men facing each other with swords", meaning such things as even bows and arrows reduce warfare to cowardice.


Ah.  Homer.  The gentelman who also gave us "Dulce et decorum est pro patria mori" if memory serves me correctly.  

A crock of shite that was nicely shown up by Owen.

----------


## Zampan0

> A crock of shite that was nicely shown up by Owen.


I share the same thoughts about war as Wilford Owen expresses so eloquently.

"If in some smothering dreams you too could pace
Behind the wagon that we flung him in,
And watch the white eyes writhing in his face,
His hanging face, like a devil's sick of sin;
If you could hear, at every jolt, the blood
Come gargling from the froth-corrupted lungs,
Obscene as cancer, bitter as the cud
Of vile, incurable sores on innocent tongues,—
My friend, you would not tell with such high zest
To children ardent for some desperate glory,
The old Lie: _Dulce et decorum est_
_Pro patria mori_." -Wilfred Owen.

It was actually Horace that wrote the often quoted; "_Dulce et decorum est_
_Pro patria mori_." around 23-B.C. However Horace often tried to out-do Homer's highly regarded references to the need for honor in warfare, so your mistake is not far off the mark.  I do think your "a crock" remark is unwarranted.


What I was was referring to, the point that I was trying to make, is the fact while there have always been wars, the nature of warfare has become what Owen describes, i.e., war without honor. A sort of mechanized slaughter in the absurd. Plato said that only the dead know the end of war and he was probably correct. Homer's words are as true today as they were when he wrote them thousands of years ago. The Greeks hailed him as their greatest poet, as well as their first. 

So, to say that there have always been wars and group them all into the same category is inane. The concept of killing civilians as policy is nothing new. Ghengis Khan did quite well with the concept. To me however, Homer's words -and those of many others- in regard to war with honor, are a basic Western concept that should be adhered to. Leave the training of soldiers to the killing of innocents to those that would debase humanity.

----------


## 5150

> The shit had his arse kicked fair and square by the American and then he runs off to get a knife so that he can stab him. I think there is no better definition of 'wanker' than this.


yup, its the losing face aspect, westerners hate losing face

----------


## nidhogg

^^ fair response, and I will be corrected on Horace/homer.

However, I do think that, to a soldier, it don't matter a toss if his guts are spilled out through a sword, arrow or machine gun bullet, so I will have to stand by the "crock" I am afraid.

I do understand kinda where you are comming from (war should be a military, not a civilian issue), but just think that by any yardstick, there is little "honour" in war.  Just lots of blood, and a fair bit of guts.

i think it was wellington who said:

nothing except a battle lost can be half so melancholy as a battle won

----------


## BobR

_"However, Mr Aldhouse has argued his extradition should be blocked because conditions in Thai jails breach Article 3 of the Human Rights Convention, which prohibits “inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment”.
_
_
“Whichever way the issue might go, it is far from a frivolous one”, ruled the judge, who added: “The issues are of sufficient importance and arguability for it to be only just that the appeal be heard."_


There is nothing frivolous about this argument, and the innocence or guilt of Aldhouse is not the issue before this Court.  In our Western societies, even convicted murderers have the right to nutritious food, medical care and survivable conditions when they are incarcerated, that's one of the things that make Western countries special. While our Governments have no say how we are treated if we're arrested here, they do have a say whether to send one of their own countrymen into inhumane conditions. It's good to see Judges who have a conscience. 

Thoughtless cliches like "you do the crime here you do the time here" gloss over the fact that our Countries are supposed to subscribe to a higher standard.

----------


## Cujo

> In our Western societies, even convicted murderers have the right to nutritious food, medical care and survivable conditions when they are incarcerated,


I'd say if they callously and calculatedly murder someone those rights should not be considered a given.
Send the fucker back, UK courts are far too politically correct these days.

----------


## nidhogg

> _"However, Mr Aldhouse has argued his extradition should be blocked because conditions in Thai jails breach Article 3 of the Human Rights Convention, which prohibits inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment._
> 
> 
> _Whichever way the issue might go, it is far from a frivolous one, ruled the judge, who added: The issues are of sufficient importance and arguability for it to be only just that the appeal be heard."_
> 
> 
> There is nothing frivolous about this argument, and the innocence or guilt of Aldhouse is not the issue before this Court. In our Western societies, even convicted murderers have the right to nutritious food, medical care and survivable conditions when they are incarcerated, that's one of the things that make Western countries special. While our Governments have no say how we are treated if we're arrested here, they do have a say whether to send one of their own countrymen into inhumane conditions. It's good to see Judges who have a conscience. 
> 
> Thoughtless cliches like "you do the crime here you do the time here" gloss over the fact that our Countries are supposed to subscribe to a higher standard.


 
Indeed.  Which is back to my original point that this stuff sticks in the craw, but indeed, we have little choice.

I suppose deep down, those laws that are used by scum like aldhouse are there - for OUR protection.

----------


## nevets

He killed an American citizen send him to the USA time in an American jail will do nicely.

----------


## BobR

> Originally Posted by BobR
> 
> 
> _"However, Mr Aldhouse has argued his extradition should be blocked because conditions in Thai jails breach Article 3 of the Human Rights Convention, which prohibits inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment._
> 
> 
> _Whichever way the issue might go, it is far from a frivolous one, ruled the judge, who added: The issues are of sufficient importance and arguability for it to be only just that the appeal be heard."_
> 
> 
> ...


That's it.  Thank you.

----------


## socal

> In our Western societies, even convicted murderers have the right to nutritious food, medical care and survivable conditions when they are incarcerated, that's one of the things that make Western countries special. 
> 
> .


Not everyone born in a western nanny state champions the western nanny state like you do.

----------


## The Tea Man

What happens if the UK won't send him back to Thailand? Can he be tried and convicted in in the UK? Surly he wouldn't just get away with it, the evidence against him seems fairly compelling, he has to stand trial somewhere.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by BobR
> ...


Funny how socialism, when peddled long enough, morphs into some sort of virtue.

This guy deserves nothing more then dog food.

----------


## hazz

^socal its nothing to do with socialism its about the rule of law, something that you like so much. You can only had the rule of law when it applies to everyone and the government, not just to the people you or the government like. 

every time we have a post on this thread it starts this shit all over again. 

Its actually very simple, there is a extradition process in the uk, that much be followed and that process has to comply with the european convention on human rights, the nearest thing we have to a constitution in the UK. Which the uk will follow irrespective of wether or not it lets a murderer go free, just as it does with terrorists in america

This process is going to take years, and given the surprisingly light sentences that foreigner on foreigner murders seem to get here, its quite possible he will spend more time on remand fighting extradition than he would for murder in thailand. which is in a way a result.

It is at times like this you can see why france does not extradite its citizens, but put them on trial for the crime in a french court. Thus the guilty get punished and they avoid all this extradition crap.

----------


## Cujo

So is the guy currently locked up or wandering around free?

----------


## Seekingasylum

> He killed an American citizen


Victimless crime?

....only joking.

----------


## Zampan0

> In our Western societies, even convicted murderers have the right to nutritious food, medical care and survivable conditions when they are incarcerated, that's one of the things that make Western countries special.


Huh? American prisons and "Correctional Facilities" are below and far below the standards of The Geneva Convention rules regarding prisoners of war. If you really were a cop, you know this.




> This guy deserves nothing more then dog food.


That's pretty much what he would get in a U.S prison. U.S. prisoners are used as slave labor as well.

----------


## Zampan0

> nothing except a battle lost can be half so melancholy as a battle won


As brigideer general Smedly Butler said: "War Is A Racket". This two time Congressional Medal of Honor winner also said that he would never fight again unless it was on American soil defending Americas shores. This was the attitude of Homer i.e., the defence of ones country. Of course war is absurd and any disagreements should be settled at a table. However, sometimes this just isn't possible.

"If you will not fight for the right when you can easily win without bloodshed; if you will not fight when your victory will be sure and not too costly; you may come to the moment when you will have to fight with all the odds against you and only a small chance of survival. There may even be a worse case: you may have to fight when there is no hope of victory, because it is better to perish than to live as slaves." - Winston Churchill

----------


## The Master Cool

> the evidence against him seems fairly compelling,


Unfortunately Thais are and were involved in the collecting of this, which should make it pretty much unusable outside of a 15th Century showtrial.

----------


## robuzo

^It was the incompetence and lack of seriousness about crime fighting that enabled Aldhouse to escape in the first place. The MIBs don't really like to take time from their more lucrative rackets to conduct serious police work.

----------


## StrontiumDog

*Phuket Murder: Alhouse's Final Bid to Prevent Phuket Trial - Phuket Wan
*
*Phuket Murder: Alhouse's Final Bid to Prevent Phuket Trial*

 By Phuketwan Reporter    
Tuesday, May 22, 2012

PHUKET:  Lee Aldhouse's  appeal against extradition from Britain to  Thailand to face a murder charge is reported to be likely to start today  - with the family of his alleged victim, American Dashawn Longfellow,  anxiously awaiting an outcome. 

  Although British Home Secretary Theresa May approved the extradition of  Aldhouse in December, two judges subsequently allowed him an appeal to  the High Court. 

Thai officials believe they have a sound case and strong evidence that  Aldhouse is the likely culprit in the killing of Aldhouse, a former  Marine. 

Aldhouse's appeal appears to be based on a claim that his rights would  be violated by the conditions in Thailand's jails, which do not measure  up to international standards. 

However, the jail in which he ended up would depend on the length of his  sentence. If he was found guilty and sentenced to 15 years or less, he  would serve his time in Phuket Prison.

Expat prisoners who have been inside Phuket Prison for various offences say that conditions there are crowded, but bearable. 

All Thai jails are dormitory-style  and not comparable to jails in the  West where prisoners have individual cells or share them with a few  other inmates.  

The murder of Dashawn Longfellow on Phuket in August 2010 triggered  enormous interest in the manhunt that followed for Aldhouse, whose Thai  boxing nickname is ''Pitbull.''

He was eventually apprehended back in Britain,. on arrival back at London's Heathrow Airport. 

Aldhouse allegedly picked a fight with Longfellow at the Freedom Bar in  Rawai. When he lost the fight, he allegedly avenged his defeat by  ambushing Longfellow and stabbing him to death.

Among the pieces of evidence is footage from a security camera at a  nearby 7-Eleven store showing a man who looks like Aldhouse grabbing two  knives, and leaving in a hurry. 

The High Court decision is expected to take several weeks. If  extradition is approved, it will be the first time a Briton has been  extradited to Thailand to face trial. 

Longfellow's family in America are strong supporters of extradition. The  decision by the High Court is expected to be final and not subject to  further appeal.

----------


## harrybarracuda

This ain't over yet. He's still got the Eurotrash 'Uman rights" court to waste public money and time with, and those unelected liberal eurofags will probably side with him.

----------


## The Tea Man

I wouldn't doubt that he's guilty. The evidence against him is strong and even his grounds for appeal seem a confession of guilt. I met him once a long time ago in bar in Hatyai, he was a total nut case then. However, if he is the first Briton to be extradited to Thailand to face trail i think it sets a worrying president. Thailand's a third world country riddled with corruption at every level. What if next time the evidence is not quite so strong?

----------


## Looper

> Thai officials believe they have a sound case and strong evidence that Aldhouse is the likely culprit in the killing of Aldhouse


Jeez, these Thai coppers will try and dress anything up as a suicide

 :mid:  :bananaman:

----------


## Looper

His appeal is based on prison conditions in Thailand. I don't understand why they cannot just agree that if he is sentenced to jailtime it will be served in the UK. There are many cases of prisoners relocating internationally for various reasons. If the alternative is letting a guy off with murder on the unrelated technicality of the human rights suitability of the prison system then that is no alternative. I think he should serve the time in Thailand but better a UK sentence than this bullshit.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> His appeal is based on prison conditions in Thailand. I don't understand why they cannot just agree that if he is sentenced to jailtime it will be served in the UK. There are many cases of prisoners relocating internationally for various reasons. If the alternative is letting a guy off with murder on the unrelated technicality of the human rights suitability of the prison system then that is no alternative. I think he should serve the time in Thailand but better a UK sentence than this bullshit.


The UK have a reciprocal agreement with Thailand, so I believe after a third of his sentence he is eligible for transfer to a UK prison; one commensurate with his crime, so more likely Wandsworth than Ford I fancy.

----------


## Lostandfound

I doubt Thai prisons and human rights are any better than Jordan. Actually worse in many respects.

So why is a Muslim terrorist allowed to avoid extradition to Jordan, remaining free to roam around the UK, whilst judges consider sending this guy to Thailand?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Let's try the Blue answer: "Because he's a Paki".

 :Smile:

----------


## StrontiumDog

*Phuket NEWS: Phuket kickboxer Aldhouse extradition hearing postpon

Phuket kickboxer Aldhouse extradition hearing postponed*

_Phuket Gazette – Friday,  June 1,  2012 10:21:32 AM_

 
_Judges  at the British High Court have agreed to defer the extradition hearing  for Lee Aldhouse so that his lawyers will have more time to prepare  their appeal. Photo: Anthony M/Wikipedia_ 

 
_British  kickboxer Lee Aldhouse continues to fight extradition to Thailand to  face charges for the killing of Deshawn Longfellow._ 

PHUKET: The UK High Court has agreed to postpone  the extradition hearing of murder fugitive Lee Aldhouse so that his  lawyers will have more time to prepare their case, the _Phuket Gazette_ has learned.

Mr Aldhouse successfully fled Thailand after allegedly stabbing American Deshawn Longfellow to death in August 2010. He was later arrested at Heathrow Airport on an unrelated charge when he tried to re-enter the UK.

Mr  Aldhouse lost his initial extradition hearing. Facing a return to  Phuket to answer for murder charges, he filed an appeal claiming that  conditions in Thai prisons infringed on human rights.

Since then, UK Home Secretary Theresa May’s decision to allow his extradition has been overturned by High Court judges who ruled that Mr Aldhouse’s claims were at least worthy of being heard.

“On  May 15 the High Court agreed to a request by Mr Aldhouse’s solicitors  to postpone the hearing to enable the legal representatives to obtain  further information,” the UK Home Office told the _Gazette_ today.

The Home Office was informed of the court’s decision on May 22.

----------


## socal

Typical of a western "justice" system. This worthless scum is obviously getting lawyers paid for by the nanny state to pull every lame loop hole in the book. How long has this been going on for now ??

----------


## hazz

^look on the bright side socal, whilst the nanny state is doing its thing, he is in jail. Ok probably the wrong jail, but its not like he has got away with his alleged crime unpunished (well without doing jail time) is it?  

And given the rather short  sentences that thai courts seem to hand out to foreigner on foreigner murders in thailand, its quite possible he will spend more time on remand fighting extradition than he would sentenced for murder in a thai jail.

----------


## socal

> ^look on the bright side socal, whilst the nanny state is doing its thing, he is in jail. Ok probably the wrong jail, but its not like he has got away with his alleged crime unpunished (well without doing jail time) is it?  
> 
> And given the rather short  sentences that thai courts seem to hand out to foreigner on foreigner murders in thailand, its quite possible he will spend more time on remand fighting extradition than he would sentenced for murder in a thai jail.


I wasn't aware that Thailand handed down light sentences to bird shit farangs.

----------


## sabang

If the UK refuses to extradite Aldhouse to Thailand, Thailand should respond by refusing all future extradition requests from the UK. If the decision comes down to an EU Court, the same should apply to the EU. Two can play that game.

The horror of suffering a rice based diet are not grounds for refusing extradition to be tried for a very serious crime. Thailand's jails are not that bad, and there are plenty of foreigners languishing in them.

----------


## Jools

I keep telling these Americans that you have to watch what you say to a Man U fan. :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

another fcukin steroid abuser - these cnuts are all closet homosexuals

----------


## Bettyboo

^ armpit fromage abuses, the lot???

----------


## hazz

> If the UK refuses to extradite Aldhouse to Thailand, Thailand should respond by refusing all future extradition requests from the UK. If the decision comes down to an EU Court, the same should apply to the EU. Two can play that game.
> 
> The horror of suffering a rice based diet are not grounds for refusing extradition to be tried for a very serious crime. Thailand's jails are not that bad, and there are plenty of foreigners languishing in them.


I don't think there is any risk of reprisals from the thai's. This kind of thing happens all time, look at the US and UK or canada and thailand. 

The problem about boycotting extradition requests is that it will often end up with you allowing some particularly unpleasant people remain in your country where they may well continue to practice their unpleasant habits. So that boycott comes at a price.

You are right the horror of being forced to live on a fish head curry diet is no grounds for refusing extradition on human rights grounds. but being denied basic medical care such as  happened to uncle SMS and da torpedo  may well be.

----------


## baldrick

> armpit fromage abuses, the lot???


I thought we'd established that axillary fossa frottage was not a homosexual activity

----------


## Chairman Mao

> I wasn't aware that Thailand handed down light sentences to bird shit farangs.


Two murder sentences handed down to farangs in Chiang Mai over the past couple of years.

Farang on farang murder.

3 years in one case. (sent home after 2 years served I think)

2 1/2 years the other.

----------


## sabang

> The problem about boycotting extradition requests is that it will often end up with you allowing some particularly unpleasant people remain in your country


A Sovereign nation can deport Undesirables- and if you ask me, Thailand should do it more often. But that has nothing to do with an Extradition, which involves deporting an individual to the custody of another Sovereign jurisdiction, for crimes allegedly committed in that jurisdiction. If UK/ EU won't dance that tune, then neither should Thailand- and to do otherwise would be double standards.

----------


## Bettyboo

> and to do otherwise would be double standards.


in the land of double standards, the hub of double standards...

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> The problem about boycotting extradition requests is that it will often end up with you allowing some particularly unpleasant people remain in your country
> 
> 
> A Sovereign nation can deport Undesirables- and if you ask me, Thailand should do it more often. But that has nothing to do with an Extradition, which involves deporting an individual to the custody of another Sovereign jurisdiction, for crimes allegedly committed in that jurisdiction. If UK/ EU won't dance that tune, then neither should Thailand- and to do otherwise would be double standards.


I'm not the slightest bit confused about the difference between deportation and extradition. But deportation, for a variety of reasons, only works well when the deportee holds citizenship in the country they are being deported too. There are obviously going to be exceptions but from what I have seen of uk extradition requests to thailand, an extradition boycott followed by a deportation is not going to much of a boycott.

Thailand could simply refuse th extradition as politely ask the person to leave thailand on their one steam, people holding non uk citizenship could be deported to their home countries. but the extradition request will simply follow the accused person and the country they go to isn't likely to be too happy that thailand made its argument with the UK a mess for their courts and budget to deal with.

At the end of the day, any country with a treaty that is not working even handedly has the right to play the childish tit for tat games of the cold war or it can comply with its obligations and bitch from the high ground about the other country not doing so. Seems thailand like most countries are doing the latter when it comes to extradition.

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ Murder or manslaughter?

----------


## Bower

If his extradition fails, he could be prosecuted in the UK and possibly be extradited to the US.

----------


## FarangRed

Extradited to the USA for what?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Prosecuted in the UK for what?

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by sabang
> 
> and to do otherwise would be double standards.
> 
> 
> in the land of double standards, the hub of double standards...


get it right. thailand is always the 'international hub' of something or other

----------


## Bower

> Prosecuted in the UK for what?


I assume this thread is still about Aldhouse ?
He could be prosecuted in the UK under Section 9 ofThe Offences against a person Act. This section covers any murder or manslaughter commited outside the UK

----------


## hazz

Section 9 ofThe Offences against a person Act, 1861





> Murder or manslaughter abroad.
> 
> Where any murder or manslaughter shall be committed on land out of the United Kingdom, whether within the Queen’s dominions or without, and whether the person killed were a subject of Her Majesty or not, every offence committed by any subject of Her Majesty in respect of any such case, whether the same shall amount to the offence of murder or of manslaughter, . . . F1, may be dealt with, inquired of, tried, determined, and punished . . . in England or Ireland . . . : Provided, that nothing herein contained shall prevent any person from being tried in any place out of England or Ireland for any murder or manslaughter committed out of England or Ireland, in the same manner as such person might have been tried before the passing of this Act.


Grounds to be optimistic about a prosecution; should it not be possible to extradite alehouse. Has this bit of law used in the recent past or ever?

----------


## Bower

The law has been updated many times since 1861 and has been successfully used against sex offenders recently i believe.

----------


## Looper

> Grounds to be optimistic about a prosecution


The state's burden of proof in a criminal case is always a significant hurdle even when all the evidence is held within the local jurisdiction. With all evidence against Aldhouse being under he control of a corrupt foreign police force I think this could be a very difficult task which the CPS might not think worth pursuing.

----------


## dirtydog

Only piece of evidence they may have is the knife with his finger prints, doubt they got that, its probably back at 7/11 or used in the police station for cutting fruit.

----------


## DrAndy

> So why is a Muslim terrorist allowed to avoid extradition to Jordan, remaining free to roam around the UK, whilst judges consider sending this guy to Thailand?


he isn't, he is in jail awaiting the outcome of the extradition proceedings

----------


## Stranger

Seems to have gone quiet on this front.

*Update:* Phuket kickboxer Aldhouse extradition hearing postponed

Phuket Gazette

PHUKET: -- The UK High Court has agreed to postpone the extradition hearing of murder fugitive Lee Aldhouse so that his lawyers will have more time to prepare their case, the Phuket Gazette has learned.

Mr Aldhouse successfully fled Thailand after allegedly stabbing American Deshawn Longfellow to death in August 2010. He was later arrested at Heathrow Airport on an unrelated charge when he tried to re-enter the UK.

Mr Aldhouse lost his initial extradition hearing. Facing a return to Phuket to answer for murder charges, he filed an appeal claiming that conditions in Thai prisons infringed on human rights.

Since then, UK Home Secretary Theresa May’s decision to allow his extradition has been overturned by High Court judges who ruled that Mr Aldhouse’s claims were at least worthy of being heard.

“On May 15 the High Court agreed to a request by Mr Aldhouse’s solicitors to postpone the hearing to enable the legal representatives to obtain further information,” the UK Home Office told the Gazette today.

The Home Office was informed of the court’s decision on May 22.

Source: http://www.phuketgaz...ticle16085.html

----------


## StrontiumDog

Sad Birthday as Phuket Murder Victim's Family Press for Justice - Phuket Wan

 _
Dashawn Longfellow: His murder continues to generate strong emotions_
_Photo by phuketwan.com/file_

 
 
 Click a thumbnail to view more photographs

*Sad Birthday as Phuket Murder Victim's Family Press for Justice*

 By Chutima Sidasathian    
Wednesday, August 1, 2012

PHUKET: Family and friends of former US Marine Dashawn Longfellow, who  was murdered on Phuket, have marked what would have been his 25th  birthday by repeating calls for justice.

An appeal by Lee ''Pitbull'' Aldhouse against extradition to Thailand to  face trial for killing Longfellow on Phuket in August 2010 is still  being considered by Britain's High Court.

Thai officials are keen to have Aldhouse returned to Phuket to stand  trial for the murder of Longfellow, who was ambushed and stabbed to  death after the two men fought at a bar in southern Phuket. 

Had he lived, Longfellow would have turned 25 on July 31. The anniversary of his death comes in two weeks.

Photos of a cake with the inscription ''Happy Birthday Dashawn RIP. We Love You We Miss You'' have appeared on Facebook.  

Family and friends noted the occasion. 

Bobbette Anderson wrote: I miss you more with every breath I take and I  wish you was here with us to celebrate this day that brought you into  our lives and hearts. Happy Birthday, sweetheart. I Love You!

Tammy Longfellow wrote: My dear son how i missed u so very much there's  not a day goes by where i dont think of u our talk about u how i miss  your smile your laugh it's been so hard for me not having u here your my  best friend happy birthday my son with all my love ur mom.

Marquis Longfellow wrote: Well bro today is your birthday and it marks  another year. I miss you more than ever and it feels like a part of me  is missing. I love you and HAPPY BIRTHDAY.

Names continue to be added to an online petition calling on the High Court to speed justice.

The petition says: _Lee Aldhouse should be extradited back to Thailand to  stand trial for the murder of our son, brother, cousin, and friend  Dashawn Longfellow. This extradition process has been delayed for almost  2 years due to him claiming the Thai prisons have inhumane living  conditions. I've not read or heard of any claims that he didn't murder  him..... just that he would rather not suffer in a Thai jail for doing  it. . 

He took a life and should of thought of that before killing Dashawn. 

PLEASE sign the petition to have this man sent back to Thailand to face his charges.... 

JUSTICE FOR DASHAWN!!!!!_

More than 500 people have signed the petition, including Michael Mundt.  

He wrote: Lee Aldhouse should be extradited back to Thailand to stand  trial for the murder of friend Dashawn Longfellow. This extradition  process has been delayed for almost 2 years due to him claiming the Thai  prisons have inhumane living conditions. Dashawn and myself have served  along side the British Royal Army while deployed to Afghanistan in 2008  to the Helmand province in the district of Now Zad, Lee Aldhouse may  claim Thai prisons are inhumane but what about his actions that took the  life of one of my closest friends? Why can't he be man enough to take  his punishment and why is the British government delaying this process?

Matthew Turnbeaugh added: a marine is more than a marine. he is a  brother, a father, a son. As a marine, i can call him my brother as  well.

It is not known when Aldhouse, 28 at the time he was being pursued by  police on Phuket for the murder, celebrates his 30th birthday. 

He has been held in a British jail since being apprehended when he flew back to Heathrow Airport in Britain in September, 2010.

No person has previously been extradited from Britain to Thailand.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> No person has previously been extradited from Britain to Thailand.


Really? That surprises me.

----------


## DJ Pat

Aldhouse gets 2 years most probably due to unreliable evidence from the Thai police

----------


## StrontiumDog

Phuket Murder Family Frustrated by Accused's Extradition Delay - Phuket Wan

 
American murder victim Dashawn Longfellow in uniform
*
Phuket Murder Family Frustrated by Accused's Extradition Delay*

 By Chutima Sidasathian    
Monday, October 15, 2012

PHUKET: More than two years on from one of Phuket's most shocking  murders, the family of ambushed stabbing victim Dashawn Longfellow  continues to plead for justice. 

Their entreaties are as strong now as in the days after the cowardly  killing of the 22-year-old former US Marine on Phuket on September 14,  2010.

British citizen Lee Aldhouse, then 27, fled Phuket immediately after Longfellow's body was found. 

Aldhouse, nicknamed ''Pitbull,'' was arrested when he arrived back in  Britain soon after. Lawyers have since been resisting moves to extradite  him back to Thailand to face trial on Phuket for murder. 

British Home Secretary Theresa May approved the precedent-setting  extradition of Aldhouse in December, but two judges subsequently allowed  him an appeal to Britain's High Court. 

On the other side of the Atlantic, Longfellow's family and friends still  wait for news, growing more anxious as weeks and months pass. 

Earlier this year, more than 500 of them signed an online petition  asking the High Court to expedite the extradition: ''He took a life and  should of (sic) thought of that before killing Dashawn.''

Aldhouse allegedly picked a fight with Longfellow at the Freedom Bar in  Rawai, southern Phuket. When he lost the fight, he allegedly avenged  defeat in the brawl by ambushing Longfellow and stabbing him to death.

Among the pieces of evidence is footage from a security camera at a  nearby 7-Eleven store showing a man who looks like Aldhouse grabbing two  knives, and leaving in a hurry. 

Friends and family of Longfellow continue their pleas on an online  tribute site to their dead son, brother and friend. 

''It is time for Lee to pay for the hero he took from us,'' wrote Dashawn's brother, Marquis, earlier this month.

He added yesterday: ''If anyone has any info about the progress of this  expediction (sic) of Lee please let us know I am going crazy waiting. It  is time for our family to have JUSTICE for our FALLEN HERO DASHAWN.''

If for some reason the British High Court rejects the application for  extradition to Thailand, Longfellow's family is expected to seek the  help of the US Government to explore other options.

----------


## English Noodles

> If for some reason the British High Court rejects the application for extradition to Thailand, Longfellow's family is expected to seek the help of the US Government to explore other options.


Kidnapping, and waterboarding it is then.  :ourrules:

----------


## StrontiumDog

*?Pitbull? to be sent back to Phuket
*
*‘Pitbull’ to be sent back to Phuket*

 PHUKET: Kickboxer Lee “the Pitbull”  Aldhouse has failed in his appeal against extradition to Thailand on a  murder charge and is to be sent back to the country for trial.

Tuesday 20 November 2012, 09:18AM  

  
_Lee Aldhouse a  30-year-old kickboxer, is being extradited back to Thailand to face  charges that he allegedly murdered a US Marine in August 2010._


In a statement to_ The Phuket News_ today the Home Office (Britain’s interior ministry) said, “Lee Aldhouse is wanted in Thailand, where he is accused of murder.

 “His appeal against extradition to Thailand has been  dismissed by the High Court and arrangements are being made to extradite  him as soon as possible.

 “Mr Aldhouse has not appealed to the Supreme Court.  The operational details of Mr Aldhouse’s extradition will be a matter  for the police.”

 Aldhouse, now 30, is alleged to have been involved in  a drunken altercation with Dashawn Longfellow, a 23-year-old US Marine  who served with distinction in Iraq and Afghanistan and was taking time  out in Phuket to recover from a shrapnel wound sustained while on active  duty.

 The two encountered one another in the toilet of the  Freedom Bar Rawai in August 13, 2010, and punches were thrown. Mr  Aldhouse ended up on the floor before others intervened to stop the  fight.

 The police were called but by the time they arrived the fight was over and Aldhouse had left.

 It is alleged that he went to a nearby 7-Eleven,  snatched up a knife and walked out without paying for it, then went back  to the bar. There, he was told that Longfellow had already left.

 Someone told him where Mr Longfellow was staying. He  is alleged to have gone there and then waited in the dark until Mr  Longfellow arrived, at about 4 am, at which point he stabbed him twice,  leaving him dying on the floor.

 Longfellow would have turned 26 on November 11.

 A Manchester-native, Aldhouse fled to the UK. He was  arrested on his arrival at Heathrow Airport when records showed that he  was wanted on an outstanding, unrelated warrant.

 After serving his sentence for the UK crime, Aldhouse  was re-arrested for the murder of Longfellow. He was ordered to be sent  back to Thailand, which has promised that he will not face the death  sentence. Since then, he has fought against extradition. That fight is  now over.

 Reacting to the news that Aldhouse is to be sent back to Thailand for trial, Mr Longfellow's mother Tammy said, "I've been waiting on this for two-plus years. 

 "I pray that he does get sent back. I am sorry,  I want him  dead. I know in my heart that's bad but it's how I feel. I  miss my son every day." 


-----
See also

*Phuket Murder: Lee Aldhouse Set to be Extradited to Thailand*

 By Chutima Sidasathian    
Tuesday, November 20, 2012
*
Latest* Lee Aldhouse, wanted over the murder  of American ex-Marine Dashawn Longfellow on Phuket in 2010, is to be  extradited to Thailand, say British Home Office officials. More »

-----
Brit Aldouse to be extradited to Phuket 

 *
Judges  at the British High Court have dismissed the appeal by Mr Aldhouse and  he now faces extradition to Phuket to face murder charges. Photo:  Anthony M/Wikipedia
* 
Tuesday,  Nov 20,  2012  10 :34: 00 AM  

PHUKET: British national Lee Aldhouse, wanted on murder charges  in Phuket, has lost his High Court appeal and will be extradited to  Phuket. 

The news of the UK High Court dismissing...                                                                                                                                                        Full story

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Excellent! Been a long time coming for the family. Now let's hope the Thai court doesn't screw it up......

----------


## socal

Good. This sack of shit will do time in a real prison. 

This is the way prison should be.

----------


## Trotsky

> If his extradition fails, he could be prosecuted in the UK and possibly be extradited to the US.


 
making up laws as you go along are you

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by Bower
> 
> 
> If his extradition fails, he could be prosecuted in the UK and possibly be extradited to the US.
> 
> 
>  
> making up laws as you go along are you


The defense has spoken.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Good. This sack of shit will do time in a real prison. 
> 
> This is the way prison should be.


There are not to many time that you get it right Socal but you are on the money. :Smile:

----------


## spliff

Should be executed, IMHO.

----------


## Trotsky

> Good. This sack of shit will do time in a real prison. 
> 
> This is the way prison should be.


 

It seems that there is an agreement that if convicted he will be sent straight back to the UK to serve his time in humane conditions .Also that he will be on bail in Thailand as Thailand cannot provide humane conditions while he awaite trial
Them conditions was the only way that he was getting extridited .

----------


## Cujo

I'm surprised considering they weren't allowed to depart that abu chap to yemen because of human rights issues.
What about Aldhouses human rights considering the state of prisons in Thailand.
(Not sticking up for Aldhouse, just noting a double standard)

----------


## Mr Lick

Aldhouse is 'well hard' and no doubt will take thai prison conditions in his stride  :Smile: 

He escaped Thailand before despite an APB so no bail/hotel room for the guy. He may get some concessions whilst on remand depending on what he can pay for so lets all hope that he is currently penniless. :Smile:

----------


## Trotsky

> I'm surprised considering they weren't allowed to depart that abu chap to yemen because of human rights issues.
> What about Aldhouses human rights considering the state of prisons in Thailand.
> (Not sticking up for Aldhouse, just noting a double standard)


 

If he appeals to the Euro court he will prob win it . I think this is just a political desision so the UK can say they tried .
I do find the Americans very bitter about this but lets not forget that they won't extridite their own, just think blackwater

----------


## English Noodles

he will appeal to the supreme court.

on another note, the latest article says that thailand have guaranteed that he will not face the death penalty. sorry, but under thai law the only person who can make that ruling is the judge in court, and the judge doesnt get appointed to the case until the time of trial, therfore that promise should be viewed as shady at best.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Article (post 420) says he did not appeal the case to the supreme court after losing the appeal.

----------


## English Noodles

> Article (post 420) says he did not appeal the case to the supreme court after losing the appeal.


first he has to apply for permission to appeal from the court which handed down the decision. you cant just appeal straight away. theres a protocol which must be followed. :UK:

----------


## socal

> I'm surprised considering they weren't allowed to depart that abu chap to yemen because of human rights issues.
> What about Aldhouses human rights considering the state of prisons in Thailand.
> (Not sticking up for Aldhouse, just noting a double standard)


Not even a page in and we have socialists worried about saint Alhouses well being. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aging one

> t seems that there is an agreement that if convicted he will be sent straight back to the UK to serve his time in humane conditions .Also that he will be on bail in Thailand as Thailand cannot provide humane conditions while he awaite trial Them conditions was the only way that he was getting extridited .


Link please, that seems insane.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> I'm surprised considering they weren't allowed to depart that abu chap to yemen because of human rights issues.
> What about Aldhouses human rights considering the state of prisons in Thailand.
> (Not sticking up for Aldhouse, just noting a double standard)
> 
> 
>  
> ...


So Blackwater goes around losing bar fights and knifing people that they lose against ?

----------


## English Noodles

^^why would you not expect him to get bail in thailand? thats how it works.

----------


## Trotsky

> Originally Posted by Trotsky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Koojo
> ...


 

No mixed race man ,Blackwater just shoots the whole fking street dead . You really are a tool & a plum of course

----------


## Trotsky

> Originally Posted by Trotsky
> 
> t seems that there is an agreement that if convicted he will be sent straight back to the UK to serve his time in humane conditions .Also that he will be on bail in Thailand as Thailand cannot provide humane conditions while he awaite trial Them conditions was the only way that he was getting extridited .
> 
> 
> Link please, that seems insane.


 
why insane ? it is normal for prisoners to be sent to thier home countries to do their sentance . Bail is also normal in Thailand & could have very strict conditions

----------


## FailSafe

^

From LOS that happens occasionally, but only after spending several years in Thai prison first.

----------


## Trotsky

> ^
> 
> From LOS that happens occasionally, but only after spending several years in Thai prison first.


 
So nothing new just agreed to send him back straight away if convicted .I would take a bet that the Thais want the Euro court to block it then the prob goes away

----------


## FailSafe

^

There's no way that (if convicted) he won't do time in the Bangkok Hilton or some other hell-hole- he wouldn't be coming back for trial otherwise.

----------


## Trotsky

> ^
> 
> There's no way that (if convicted) he won't do time in the Bangkok Hilton or some other hell-hole- he wouldn't be coming back for trial otherwise.


 
Do you really think they would extridite if he was going to do time in some hell hole ? Get real

----------


## English Noodles

> ^
> 
> There's no way that (if convicted) he won't do time in the Bangkok Hilton or some other hell-hole- he wouldn't be coming back for trial otherwise.


i'm not sure on this but perhaps they could look at the time spent on remand in the uk as time spent from his sentence if convicted, therfore whatever time he has spent on remand could be looked at as if spent in thai jail?

----------


## FailSafe

^

We'll see- I don't think the Thai court would bother with him if he wasn't going to spend time here- I wouldn't be surprised if the two years or so he spent incarcerated in the UK are deducted from his sentence, but that's two years from what?  Ten?  Twenty?  Premeditated murder carries a pretty stiff jail term.

----------


## English Noodles

^it should carry the death penalty.

----------


## Trotsky

> ^
> 
> We'll see- I don't think the Thai court would bother with him if he wasn't going to spend time here- I wouldn't be surprised if the two years or so he spent incarcerated in the UK are deducted from his sentence, but that's two years from what? Ten? Twenty? Premeditated murder carries a pretty stiff jail term.


 

not in Thailand it dont & I am not sure that there is a big allowance for the right to save face . Thai Law is wierd so anything is possible . Look at that Scandinavian fella that killed & then chopped up his gf (Thai gf) he has just been pardoned

----------


## FailSafe

> ^it should carry the death penalty.


I agree, but I do believe that's off the table- I read your earlier point, but I'm sure whatever judge is appointed will know the score and will only impose jail time- there would never be another extradition from the UK otherwise.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> I'm surprised considering they weren't allowed to depart that abu chap to yemen because of human rights issues.
> What about Aldhouses human rights considering the state of prisons in Thailand.
> (Not sticking up for Aldhouse, just noting a double standard)
> 
> 
> Not even a page in and we have socialists worried about saint Alhouses well being.


Idiot, I specifically said I wasn't defending him, just noting the double standard.
My point is the opposite of what you've assumed.
If they can send aldhouse to Thailand why can't they send Abu whatsisname to Yemen?
And if I WAS defending Aldhouse, how would that make me a Socialist???
I was under the impression socialism was a political stance, not a crriminal one.
What makes you think communists are soft on crime?
(I presume you think socialisim is communisim lite)

----------


## Trotsky

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Koojo
> ...


 


Come on you can't expect a plum to think  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing: 
You have to excuse the weapon that is Socal hes been eating pure floride all his life 
So Socal are you going to start a campagn to get the blackwater gangsters extridited to Iraq or are you a commie socialist ya plum.
You really do leave yourself wide open  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## StrontiumDog

Couple more articles today too...

 

Longfellow family hails Pitbull extradition to Phuket

Phuket News / Phuket
_
Tuesday 20 November 2012, 10:32AM_

PHUKET:  Members of the family of Dashawn Longfellow, stabbed to death in Phuket  in August 2010, have expressed delight at the decision of a UK court to  deny the extradition appeal of his alleged killer Lee 'Pitbull'  Aldhouse.

-----
*Phuket Prison Likely To Be Lee Aldhouse's Home for Christmas*

 By Chutima Sidasathian and Alan Morison    
Tuesday, November 20, 2012

*Latest* Thai officials have predicted a swift  transfer of Lee Aldhouse to Thailand now that extradition from Britain  has been approved, with an extra space available in crowded Phuket  Prison. More »

----------


## Notnow

He gave himself the nickname 'pitbull'.  The tattoo on his right side looks more like a swine, perhaps resulting in his self-image confusion.

----------


## t.s

hah, he will proabaly get to hang with that thaivisa moderator who cut his girlfriend to bits but never disposed of hr body

----------


## Dillinger

Great news, i might pop into Bang Kwang and take him a Maccy Ds
Not

Hope the coward gets a long stretch
We'll see how much he enjoys the hilton if he decides to spend the second half of his sentence in the UK

----------


## Chairman Mao

> ^
> 
> We'll see- I don't think the Thai court would bother with him if he wasn't going to spend time here- I wouldn't be surprised if the two years or so he spent incarcerated in the UK are deducted from his sentence, but that's two years from what?  Ten?  Twenty?  Premeditated *murder carries a pretty stiff jail term.*


You must be joking.

Two Westerners who were convicted of murder (of other Westerners) in Thailand received 2 1/2 years, and 3 year sentences.

Separate cases.

Both convicted of murder.

The two years he spent on remand will be his sentence.  :Smile: 

I would gather the Thais are only after this because it's almost an American military thing and they want to look like they actually care.

Aldhouse also reportedly had  5 million baht transfered to his Thai bank account just after the event. I'm sure some Thais will expect to make some extra dosh for all the work they're putting into it.


There are plenty of appeals to different courts to go yet. Unless he's decided to come on over to spread his baht about. Perhaps the gov aren't the only ones trying to do deals with Thais.  :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

^

Were the other cases so high-profile in the media and did they involve extradition?  You might be right but I don't think so- I would bet he'll spend years in a Thai prison.

Do you have links to the cases you referenced?  I don't remember them, but I'd like to know their circumstances.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> ^
> 
> Were the other cases so high-profile in the media and did they involve extradition?  You might be right but I don't think so- I would bet he'll spend years in a Thai prison.
> 
> Do you have links to the cases you referenced?  I don't remember them, but I'd like to know their circumstances.


Australian murders American.

Sentence for murder: 2 1/2 years.

Cash payment lightens sentence for Australian murderer

He was released after serving just over 2 years.

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian


Australian murders Canadian.

Sentence for murder: 3 1/2 years.

Former Victoria woman gets 3 1/2 years for Thai murder

----------


## FailSafe

An Israeli guy just had his sentenced reduced for killing his (Israeli) wife in LOS, but he will still have done over eight years by the time he's released (and he wasn't convicted of premeditated murder).

----------


## FailSafe

^^

I agree the first case seems like it was bought, but there were some very strange circumstances involved in the second.

Considering the fact that Alhouse is on video grabbing a knife from 7/11 just before the stabbing is going to be tough to downplay.  We'll see- I say at least ten years (probably minus time served)- place your bet.

I just don't see a two-year fight for extradition ending in a slap-on-the-wrist, especially if it's being done to placate US interests.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> place your bet.


He'll be beating the fuk out of some paki on the streets of Birmingham before he ever sets foot in Thailand again.

----------


## Dillinger

Time will tell.

My moneys on him dying in jail in Thailand.

Uncle Sam will see to that

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 
> place your bet.
> 
> 
> He'll be beating the fuk out of some paki on the streets of Birmingham before he ever sets foot in Thailand again.


Maybe, but that would surprise me.  If he's convicted of first-degree murder in the UK, what's the usual sentence?

----------


## Chairman Mao

> on another note, the latest article says that thailand have *guaranteed* that he will not face the death penalty. sorry, but under thai law the only person who can make that ruling is the judge in court, and the judge doesnt get appointed to the case until the time of trial, therfore that promise should be viewed as shady at best.


They don't have to guarantee.




> Reasons for refusing an extradition request:
> 
> Death penalty; a person must not be extradited if there is a possibility that the person will be sentenced to death. Extradition may be possible if the *requesting state gives an undertaking that the death penalty will not be imposed.*
> 
> Extradition: Fact sheets: News Centre: The Crown Prosecution Service


A pledge or promise from the state is enough.

This has already been given by state officials, and has been accepted by the UK government, as reported.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> If he's convicted of first-degree murder in the UK, what's the usual sentence?


There is no 'first-degree' murder in the UK.

You're transferring legalities from a small country on the other the side of the World to the UK.

----------


## English Noodles

*Phuket Prison Likely To Be Lee Aldhouse's Home for Christmas*

PHUKET: Documents approving the  extradition of Lee Aldhouse from  Britain to Thailand could be ready as soon as Friday, a leading official  in Thailand's Attorney General's Department said today. 

Returning the 30-year-old Briton nicknamed ''Pitbull'' to face a Phuket  trial for the murder of ex-US Marine Dashawn Longfellow is likely to be  swift. 







Aldhouse will probably be in a crowded dormitory cell on Phuket well before Christmas. 

It will be the first time a British citizen has been extradited to  Thailand, a precedent that has quietly delighted the Thai lawyers and  officials involved in the lengthy court proceedings.

When the time comes for Aldhouse to be flown to Thailand, media interest  on both sides of the world is likely to be intense, Intranee Sumawong,  Executive Director of the AG Department's International Affairs Section,  told _Phuketwan_ today.

It's an exceptional case because a citizen from one country accused of  killing a citizen from another country will face paying a heavy penalty  in a third country, where the crime was allegedly committed. 

As debate continued in court after court moving up Britain's legal  system each time, there were moments when it looked as though the  extraordinary bid for extradition might fail. 

Lawyers for Aldhouse are believed to have argued that being captive in  Thailand in prisons where conditions fell below international standards  would be a breach of his human rights. 

It is believed that prosecutors will not request the death penalty if  Aldhouse happens to be found guilty, and that an undertaking along those  lines has probably already been given.  

The prospect of sending a British citizen to face the death penalty in  another country would have filled some British judges with great  anxiety. 

On the other side of the Atlantic, though, Dashawn Longfellow's family  and friends may be disappointed that life in jail is perhaps the  harshest term Aldhouse will eventually face. 

Some members of the family have been outspoken in saying that they  believe ''cowardly'' Aldhouse deserves to die for the brutal murder of  the young man they regard as a war hero.

Some court debate may also have revolved around the Thai court system, where Aldhouse's fate will be decided by judges alone. 

In Britain and most other Western countries, a jury would be empanelled for a murder trial. 

Whether or not special conditions are to be made for Aldhouse will only  become apparent when he arrives at Phuket Prison.  Thai officials were  said to be prepared to build a special small Western-style cell for  Aldhouse if that's what would bring extradition.

As many as perhaps 200 prisoners share each dormitory  at the  century-old Phuket institution, where numbers in the jail originally  built for fewer than 800 recently topped 2000 for the first time. 

On a visit during a dawn drugs raid in February, _Phuketwan_ has a chance for the first time to gauge what life was like inside Phuket Prison. 

There were about 40 international prisoners, and most of them were grouped together in one dormitory. 

Aldhouse will be rubbing shoulders with others accused of murder and  awaiting trial. But the vast majority of the prisoners are inside  because of Thailand's no tolerance policy towards drugs. 

Although the Phuket Prison is so crowded that sleepers are reported to  risk losing their bed space on the floor if they go to the toilet in the  middle of the night, the jail is clean.

Phuket has ''white prison'' status, which means it's free from drugs,  illegal mobile telephones and weapons, and the prison director has a  reputation for encouraging reform.

Although the murder took place in southern Phuket on August 14, 2010, the case has been a long one so far, with more to come.

Back in March 2011, Khun Intranee forecast success in the extradition  process. ''We do have a strong case against Mr Aldhouse,'' she said. 

On Facebook today at the Dashawn Longfellow memorial page, the messages in support of the extradition were loud and clear. 

Typically, Michelle Elizabeth Bender wrote: ''I have visited Phuket many times over the years and subscribe to the newspaper _Phuketwan_   and read about Dashawn not long after the tragedy occurred. I was so  saddened and angered that the life of such an obviously fine man could  be so cruelly taken in such a cowardly act. 

''I hope that the coward Aldhouse is incarcerated for the rest of his  miserable life. My heartfelt sympathy goes out to Dashawn's loved ones  who he obviously did proud for the short time he was on this earth.  R.I.P. mate.''

CNN Report With Phuketwan

http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/08/17/thailand.kickboxing.killer/?hpt=T2#fbid=j8b3WNTelG3&wom=false/

The 7-Eleven Video

----------


## English Noodles

> Thai officials were  said to be prepared to build a special small Western-style cell for  Aldhouse if that's what would bring extradition.


Interesting.

----------


## hazz

^I'm not surprised, i can see the guards salivating at the prospect of renting it out; once aldhouse has finished with it.

----------


## Stranger

Nice 1. Now, where's that shithouse, idiot troll Farang Red?

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Well it's premeditated murder. That seems clear. And even Aldhouse's mother seems to have come to terms with that. I guess we'll never know what happened in the loo of that bar that led this guy to go get a knife and then go wait till this guy came home to murder him. But it doesn't really matter does it..

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> 


What's going on here?
Is the cheeky tyke stealing a cheesy bite?

----------


## Rocksteady

> Thai Law is wierd so anything is possible . Look at that Scandinavian fella that killed & then chopped up his gf (Thai gf) he has just been pardoned


These are the only blokes coming to to LOS with any money, these days!

----------


## Chairman Mao

> hah, he will proabaly get to hang with that thaivisa moderator who cut his girlfriend to bits but never disposed of hr body


Let's hope Lee gets his own cell then and doesn't have to share with the ex *Thai Visa Moderator.*

Sept. 2012.




> Phuketwan was able to fire a couple of questions at Dokset in Phuket Provincial Court today before he was escorted away:
> 
> Q How are you?
> A Not very well. It's crowded in jail.


Phuket Body in Bin Victim 'Was a Bigamist' - Phuket Wan

----------


## Rocksteady

> He'll be beating the fuk out of some paki on the streets of Birmingham before he ever sets foot in Thailand again.


And let's hope the good lord sees fit to reward him for his efforts.  God knows they are needed!

----------


## Dillinger

^maybe God's a racist

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 
> If he's convicted of first-degree murder in the UK, what's the usual sentence?
> 
> 
> There is no 'first-degree' murder in the UK.
> 
> You're transferring legalities from a small country on the other the side of the World to the UK.


Premeditated murder, murder with intent, whatever you want to call it- I think you know what I mean.

----------


## chassamui

Remove the emotional element of the victims nationality and personal history and the punishment would apply to any lowlife scumbag who committed such a pointless murder.
Even if the victim were a useless drunk of any nationality, the perpetrator should serve life in the general population with no buy out clause. People like this have revoked their human rights by their own inhuman behaviour.

----------


## sabang

Hope he likes rice with his steroids, scumbag.

----------


## Rocksteady

> maybe God's a racist


 It's very much looking that way!
He is supposed to have made us in his image...

----------


## Trotsky

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by FailSafe
> ...


 

So I trust that you will be shouting for the blackwater mafia to be extridited ?

NO well there is a surprise Would America extridite to Thailand ? I DON"T THINK SO.

----------


## Trotsky

> Time will tell.
> 
> My moneys on him dying in jail in Thailand.
> 
> Uncle Sam will see to that


 
You mean uncle murderer sam will see to that ? what a Socal you are

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> ...


You are such a gullible fuckin idiot. Nobody from blackwater killed random people for no good reason. You think its easy to fight for your life street by street against terrorists dressed as civilians?

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> ...


Hey, numbnuts, I'm just asking a simple question- how you can read that much into it I have no idea, but you're obviously very special (short-bus special).

In the UK, are there levels within a murder charge?  Of course there are- someone who accidentally kills someone in their car while driving drunk isn't charged with the same offense as someone who grabs a knife after an altercation and stabs someone to death, are they?

----------


## Trotsky

> Originally Posted by Trotsky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by FailSafe
> ...


How many terrorist was killed ?   0 yes nil yes zero . Also tell me how you can be a terrorist when you are fighting against an invading army in your own country 
Idiot plum

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

Life imprisonment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## DrAndy

> Also tell me how you can be a terrorist when you are fighting against an invading army in your own country


It is called media hype

The Israelis use the word all the time, but do not apply it to themselves

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Trotsky
> ...


I think most  of the anti American and anti military members would even call you a  idiot retard for equating the murder of a tourist in Thailand by another tourist to the the Iraq war and Blackwater. 

On March 31, 2004, Iraqi insurgents in Fallujah attacked a convoy containing four American private military contractors from Blackwater USA who were conducting delivery for food caterers ESS.[24] The four armed contractors Scott Helvenston, Jerko Zovko, Wesley Batalona and Michael Teague, were attacked and killed with grenades and small arms fire. Their bodies were hung from a bridge crossing the Euphrates.

 In April 2005 six Blackwater independent contractors were killed in Iraq when their Mi-8 helicopter was shot down. Also killed were three Bulgarian crewmembers and two Fijian gunners.

Five Blackwater contractors were killed on January 23, 2007 in Iraq when their Hughes H-6 helicopter was shot down. The incident happened on Baghdad's Haifa Street.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by Trotsky
> 
> Also tell me how you can be a terrorist when you are fighting against an invading army in your own country
> 
> 
> It is called media hype
> 
> The Israelis use the word all the time, but do not apply it to themselves


So the US was an invading force when they helped hold the South ?

Was the allies an invading force when they took control of the countries the Nazis formerly held ?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> You are such a gullible fuckin idiot. *Nobody from blackwater killed random people for no good reason*. You think its easy to fight for your life street by street against terrorists dressed as civilians?
> 
> 
> On March 31, 2004, Iraqi insurgents in Fallujah attacked a convoy containing four American private military contractors from Blackwater USA who were conducting delivery for food caterers ESS.[24] The four armed contractors Scott Helvenston, Jerko Zovko, Wesley Batalona and Michael Teague, were attacked and killed with grenades and small arms fire. Their bodies were hung from a bridge crossing the Euphrates.
> 
>  In April 2005 six Blackwater independent contractors were killed in Iraq when their Mi-8 helicopter was shot down. Also killed were three Bulgarian crewmembers and two Fijian gunners.
> ...


Interesting that you quote from Wikipedia but neglect to also show the following:


> On February 16, 2005, four Blackwater guards escorting a U.S. State Department convoy in Iraq fired 70 rounds into a car. The guards stated that they felt threatened when the driver ignored orders to stop as he approached the convoy. The fate of the car's driver was unknown because the convoy did not stop after the shooting. An investigation by the State Department's Diplomatic Security Service concluded that the shooting was not justified and that the Blackwater employees provided false statements to investigators. The false statements claimed that one of the Blackwater vehicles had been hit by insurgent gunfire, but the investigation found that one of the Blackwater guards had actually fired into his own vehicle by accident.
> ...
> 
> On Christmas Eve 2006, a security guard of the Iraqi vice president, Adel Abdul Mahdi, was shot and killed while on duty outside the Iraqi prime minister's compound. The Iraqi government has accused Andrew J. Moonen, a Blackwater employee at the time, of murdering him while drunk. Moonen was subsequently fired by Blackwater for "violating alcohol and firearm policy", and travelled from Iraq to the United States days after the incident.
> 
> ...
> 
> On September 23, 2007, the Iraqi government said that it expects to refer criminal charges to its courts in connection with a shooting involving Blackwater guards.[124] However, on October 29, 2007, immunity from prosecution was granted by the U.S. State Department, delaying a criminal inquiry into the September 16 shootings of 17 Iraqi civilians.[125] Immediately afterwards, the Iraqi government approved a draft law to end any and all immunity for foreign military contractors in Iraq, to overturn Order 17. The U.S. Department of Justice also said any immunity deals offered to Blackwater employees were invalid, as the department that issued them had no authority to do so.[126]
> ...
> ...

----------


## Mr Lick

> Was the allies an invading force when they took control of the countries the Nazis formerly held ?


Well yes, hence the term 'Normandy Invasion'. However, France etc, did not invite the Germans to rule their country, much like Saddam Hussein didn't invite the allies and the Kuwaiti's didn't invite Iraq.

However, we now seem to be digressing mightily from the subject matter of Mr Aldhouse and his extradition to Thailand.

----------


## Trotsky

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Trotsky
> ...


 
Yes they was my dear weapon & 100% plum INVASION means INVASION .
Once again you take me on & beat yourself you really are a weapon

----------


## Trotsky

> Originally Posted by Trotsky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by socal
> ...


 
What is that about ? 

COPY & PASTE AGAIN    what a empty head plum  :smiley laughing:

----------


## aging one

If anybody else can tell who is talking to who perhaps you could clue me in. Thanks.

----------


## Trotsky

> If anybody else can tell who is talking to who perhaps you could clue me in. Thanks.


 
Go away ya old git  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by aging one
> 
> 
> If anybody else can tell who is talking to who perhaps you could clue me in. Thanks.
> 
> 
>  
> Go away ya old git


52 minutes past his first Chang time.

It doesn't take long.  :Sad: 


Looking around the web it looks like this new news was just released from the Phuket rags.

Any UK news source for it? The Birmingham papers used to keep track of the case. Perhaps more in depth info would be in those.

----------


## Mid

*Birmingham kickboxer Lee Aldhouse loses appeal over extradition to Thailand* 
Jonny Greatrex
    25 Nov 2012

*“Lee Aldhouse is wanted in  Thailand, where he is accused of murder. His appeal against extradition to Thailand has been dismissed  by the High Court and arrangements are being made to extradite him as soon as possible.” - Home Office* 

 _
Kickboxer Lee Aldhouse faces extradition for the suspected murder of Deshawn Longfellow (right) _ 

  A Birmingham kickboxer is facing Christmas in jail after losing his  battle against extradition to Thailand where he is accused of murdering a  US marine.

 Lee Aldhouse, from Yardley, had appealed against a legal decision to  return him to the south east Asian country where he faces a charge of  killing Deshawn Longfellow on April 14, 2010.

 But last week the High Court dismissed his application and ruled that  the 28 year-old, known as The Pitbull on the kickboxing circuit, should  be sent to Thailand.

 A Home Office spokesman said: “Lee Aldhouse is wanted in Thailand,  where he is accused of murder. His appeal against extradition to Thailand has been dismissed  by the High Court and arrangements are being made to extradite him as soon as possible.”

 Aldhouse sparked an international manhunt when he fled the south east Asian  country after Deshawn was found stabbed to death at the Yanui Paradise  Resort, in southern Phuket.

 _
Lee Aldhouse._ 
Copyright: James Goyder    

The 23 year-old was killed while holidaying on the tropical island after  being injured while on duty with the US Marines in Afghanistan.

 It is alleged that he was murdered after a brawl in a nightspot called The Freedom venue.

 Thai police named Aldhouse as the prime suspect.

 He was arrested at Heathrow Airport on August 18, 2010 after flying back to the UK from Laos.

 The Thai government requested Aldhouse be extradited and said that he would not face the death penalty if he was found guilty.

 Aldhouse, who left the UK to work as a bouncer in Spain in 2005, appealed against extradition, claiming conditions in Thai jails breach Article 3 of the  Human Rights Convention which prohibits “inhuman or degrading treatment  of punishment”.

 It is believed Aldhouse is the first British citizen to be extradited to Thailand.

 Deshawn’s family have welcomed the news Aldhouse will face trial, but wanted him to face the death penalty.

 Writing on a Facebook memorial page dedicated to Deshawn, the murder victim’s  mum Tammy Longfellow, said: “I’ve been waiting on this for two plus  years.

 “I pray that he does get sent back and I am sorry I want him dead. I know in my heart that’s bad but it’s how I feel.

 “I miss my son every day.”

 Deshawn’s brother Marquis wrote: “This news is wonderful to get around the holidays. Lee deserves what ever he gets.

 “Our family is extremely happy with this news, we have been waiting far too long.”

 While his sister Sabré Anderson added: “It is such a big burden off of our family’s shoulders.

 “I hope he is back in Thailand before Christmas, that would be our Christmas miracle.”

*Battle*

 Aldhouse’s failed battle against extradition has taken more than two years.

 In December 2011 Home Secretary Theresa May tried to block his appeal  against the extradition but her plea was dismissed the following  February.

 Mr Justice Ouseley, sitting with Sir John Thomas, said: “Whichever  way the issue might go, it is far from a frivolous one. The issues are  of sufficient importance and arguability for it to be only just that the  appeal be heard.”

birminghammail.co.uk

----------


## nigelandjan

Obviously not had access to Queens council barristers like Quatarda had .

Oh well I guess when he gets banged up , he is gonna face a penalty equal to death.

This ain't gonna be like a Uk holiday rehab unit.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DrAndy
> ...


So all the soldiers that took part in D day should be charged with the same crime as Lee Aldhouse ? 

 :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Well he will have plenty of worthy kick boxing opponents where he's going..

----------


## Stranger

Is he on the plane yet?

----------


## StrontiumDog

^ See the other earlier thread.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Phuket Murder: Aldhouse All Set to Fly, Say Thai Authorities - Phuket Wan

 
Lee Aldhouse during an appearance in a Phuket police station over a hit-run
 Photo by phuketwan.com/copyright

*Phuket Murder: Aldhouse All Set to Fly, Say Thai Authorities*

 By Chutima Sidasathian    
Monday, November 26, 2012

PHUKET: Wanted murder fugitive Lee Aldhouse is expected to be back on Phuket any time now to face trial, _Phuketwan_ has learned. 

Aldhouse, the first person ever to be extradited from Britain to  Thailand, will appear in court on Phuket accused of the murder of former  US Marine, Dashawn Longfellow.

His extradition could be complete within 10 days, Thai authorities in charge of the precedent-setting process told _Phuketwan_ today.

''It's the first time a wanted British person has been  extradited to  Thailand so we have to set the standard in a proper fashion,'' an  official said.

''I can confirm that all the documents from Britain have now reached  Thailand. We are in the process of arranging tickets and organising  visas.''

It's understood that a high-ranking Thai official will escort Aldhouse,  30, back to Thailand and to Phuket. The  process is expected to attract  international media attention. 

Officials at Phuket Prison have been told to expect the new prisoner  ''any day now.'' A special feature has been added to the jail: the large  dormitories now have bunk beds.

Aldhouse, a Thai boxing fan who fought in the ring under the name  ''Pitbull,''  fled Phuket soon after 23-year-old Dashawn Longfellow was  stabbed to death on the holiday island in August, 2010. 

The two had fought a fist fight earlier in the night at the Freedom Bar  in southern Phuket, a fight that Aldhouse started and lost. 

Fleeing Phuket, Aldhouse took a roundabout route via Cambodia before  catching a flight from Singapore back to London's Heathrow airport,  where he was arrested on an outstanding weapons charge.  

Since then, the legal argument about whether he should be extradicted to  Thailand has continued until Britain's High Court dismissed his appeal  last week.

Officials in the Attorney General's department in Thailand oversaw the  legal battle in London and were delighted to win the case. 

One of the legal arguments concerned whether his rights would be  breached by being housed in a Thai jail that did not meet international  standards.

The population of Phuket Prison now numbers more than 2000 for a penitentiary built more than a century ago to house 750.  

When _Phuketwan_ inspected the dormitories during a dawn drugs swoop in February, prisoners slept on bedding on the floor. 

But - perhaps partly as an outcome of the extradition legal debate as  well as overcrowding - bunk beds have since been introduced. 

Aldhouse will share the dormitory with between 40 and 100 other  prisoners, some of whom are also awaiting trial.  There is no provision  for a separate ''remand'' section in Phuket Prison.

If he happens to be found guilty and is sentenced to more than 15 years,  Aldhouse will be transferred from Phuket prison to a jail with higher  security. 

Although Phuket Prison is overcrowded, the jail director has a  reputation for encouraging reform. As a ''white prison,'' Phuket has no  illegal drugs, mobile telephones or hidden weapons, according to  officials. 

Other Britons who have done time there say the prison, with a high proportion of _katoey_ ladyboys among them, produces its share of interesting moments. 

Some of Aldhouse's fellow prisoners have breast implants and at times do not hesitate to show them to other inmates. 

But the food is edible and facilities are kept as clean as possible,  with some female prisoners working in a public massage facility and  trusty male prisoners operating a car wash. 

Family and friends of Dashawn Longfellow in the US have conducted a Facebook campaign for justice since his murder. 

Today on the memorial site there were a couple of recent entries: 

*Marquis Longfellow:*  Hey bro just wanted to say happy thanksgiving we wish you were here

*Michelle Elizabeth Bender:*  I hope the extradition and trial goes  ahead without any further delay. Your family has been kept in limbo for  way too long. The anguish of being grief stricken and waiting for  justice to be served would be agonising. I hope the Thai court hand out  the longest possible sentence.

CNN Report With Phuketwan

http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/08/17/thailand.kickboxing.killer/?hpt=T2#fbid=j8b3WNTelG3&wom=false/

----------


## StrontiumDog

Phuket NEWS: Murder fugitive Aldhouse to arrive in Phuket on Satur

*Murder fugitive Aldhouse to arrive in Phuket on Saturday*

_Phuket Gazette – Tuesday,  November 27,  2012 3:04:27 PM_ 

 
Chalong  Police Superintendent Sirisak Wasasiri today confirmed that the Phuket  murder fugitive Lee Aldhouse will arrive in Phuket on Saturday. Photo:  Chutharat Plerin  


PHUKET: British national Lee  Aldhouse, wanted in Phuket for the stabbing murder of former US Marine  Dashawn Longfellow in August 2010, will be extradited from the UK and  will arrive in Phuket on Saturday.

Aldhouse, also known by his  kickboxing nickname “The Pitbull”, will arrive at about 7pm, Chalong  Police Superintendent Sirisak Wasasiri told the _Phuket Gazette_ today.

Chalong  Police will form part of the police protection unit assigned to  transfer Aldhouse from Phuket International Airport to a detention  center yet to be disclosed, Col Sirisak said.

“We have received  official notice to escort Mr Aldhouse from the airport, where he will be  arriving at about 7pm. At this stage, that is all we know,” Col Sirisak  added.

The _Gazette_ understands that Intranee Sumawong,  Executive Director of International Affairs at the Office of the  Attorney General (OAG) in Bangkok, has been dispatched to the UK to  oversee the formal handover of Aldhouse to the Thai authorities.

Aldhouse, 27, successfully fled Thailand after he allegedly stabbed American Deshawn Longfellow to death in August 2010. He was later arrested at Heathrow Airport on an unrelated charge when he tried to re-enter the UK.

The OAG, citing a preponderance of evidence in the case, moved quickly to request the extradition of Mr Aldhouse.

Learning from past mistakes, the OAG assured the British Government that he would not face the death penalty if convicted.

In reaction to the news  that Aldhouse will be returned to Phuket to stand trial, Dashawn’s  sister, Sabré Anderson, yesterday posted on the Dashawn Longfellow Memorial Facebook page the following message dedicated to “Bubba”, the family nickname for Dashawn:

“I  can’t believe it’s finally happening… We have waited so long for  justice, and now we are finally pushing towards it. And the British  people are wasting no time now in getting that [man] back to Thailand  where he can rot in a prison for taking your amazing life away…

“No  amount of suffering that is brought to him will bring you back to us,  but he deserves every pain and suffer filled second of it.”

----------


## nidhogg

Lets just hope that the Thais do not some how eff it up.  A speedy and fair trial, coupled with a long, long sentence would be a good start.

----------


## Mid

> ets just hope that the Thais do not some how eff it up.


_Bridges , cheap bridges , get 'em whilst they are hot , Bridges , cheap bridges ......................._

----------


## hazz

Given their history of grabbing defeat from the jaws of victory,I wouldn't want to this one out until aldhouse in on the plane and it's wheels are off the runway. But it does look like aldhouse has his Christmas all sorted out

----------


## Chairman Mao

And the two Thais that had their extradition to Australia granted for the murder of Luke Mitchell in Melbourne?

They had the extradition request granted by the Thai court, it was announced they'd be extradited to Australia within 90 days... they appealed...

That was about one year ago.

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

hate to be negative...but,what happens if Alderhouse gets a `not guilty`?
 After all,the vid`s on utube dont show him with the american....

----------


## Mr Lick

There appears to be a good degree of circumstantial evidence to link him with the murder.

In defence he will need to counter that.

----------


## Rocksteady

Just needs to prove some doubt and its out the window - the lad will be breakfasting in Denny's within the week

----------


## Chairman Mao

> hate to be negative...but,what happens if Alderhouse gets a `not guilty`?


The same as the man the UK extradited to Amerikkka a few years ago and he was then found not guilty by the US court.

Sent back to blightly without so much as an apology.

----------


## Chairman Mao

A Thai court won't dare to find him not guilty after getting him sent back to Thailand on the evidence of the Thai police.

Found not guilty = the Thai police are wrong, publicly, in front of the Brits and Americans.

----------


## Rocksteady

Somehow, I don't think he'll make it back!  This is gypo land and they know that

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by ch1ldofthemoon
> 
> 
> hate to be negative...but,what happens if Alderhouse gets a `not guilty`?
> 
> 
> The same as the man the UK extradited to Amerikkka a few years ago and he was then found not guilty by the US court.
> 
> Sent back to blightly without so much as an apology.


I think thats not really a valid comparison. As a result of the special relationship between the US and the UK. Not only do the americans get to treat us as their anal gimp, but they also get to extricate British citizens on demand without having to first demonstrate they have a real case, with real evidence to a uk judge first.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> A Thai court won't dare to find him not guilty after getting him sent back to Thailand on the evidence of the Thai police.
> 
> Found not guilty = the Thai police are wrong, publicly, in front of the Brits and Americans.



Precisely. Well said.

----------


## ChrisM

> hate to be negative...but,what happens if Alderhouse gets a `not guilty`?
>  After all,the vid`s on utube dont show him with the american....


I'd imagine the police have already prepared his confession.

----------


## Gerbil

Obviously a 'deal' has been done behind the scenes.

My prediction: he'll plead guilty get 10-15 years, but then halved because he pled guilty, so 5-7.5 years....

Time on remand in the UK (2 years) plus time waiting for trial in Thailand (could be a year) will be taken off so that leaves between 2 and 4.5 years to serve.

He would be eligible for immediate transfer back to the UK to serve that time (which is probably why he's decided to stop fighting extradition now)

So justice would have been 'seen to be done', although people will say the sentence is too short.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Obviously a 'deal' has been done behind the scenes.
> 
> My prediction: he'll plead guilty get 10-15 years, but then halved because he pled guilty, so 5-7.5 years....
> 
> Time on remand in the UK (2 years) plus time waiting for trial in Thailand (could be a year) will be taken off so that leaves between 2 and 4.5 years to serve.
> 
> He would be eligible for immediate transfer back to the UK to serve that time (which is probably why he's decided to stop fighting extradition now)
> 
> So justice would have been 'seen to be done', although people will say the sentence is too short.


Interesting computation/prediction. Might well be right, but I think he's going to get hit harder than that and spend time in a Thai prison - for the sake of appearances, if nothing else.

----------


## hazz

^^Probably very close to the truth. for no other reason that it allows the thai authorities to give the concessions necessary for the extradition to that place.... without the need to be seen to give concessions or having to change any of their own rules. Though I suspect that he would only get the time on remand awaiting extradition offset against his sentence if this were necessary to get him sent back to the UK. 

If he does make it back here, I suspect that the sentence and whats going to happen to him has already been negotiated and agreed between the thai government, uk government and quite possibly his solicitor.

^I think you will find that when you consider the sentences the thai courts have handed out to foreigner on foreigner murder in thailand 10-15, halved for a guilty plea is quite harsh.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> ^I think you will find that when you consider the sentences the thai courts have handed out to foreigner on foreigner murder in thailand 10-15, halved for a guilty plea is quite harsh.


No dispute here. But I think after all of the drama to get him back to LOS, he's going to do some Thai time vice a near-immediate return to the UK.

----------


## Gerbil

^ probably be at least six months until the trial when he gets here. Even with a guilty plea there are still several court appearances to get through then - and they are scheduled when there are gaps in the court calendar, not consecutively. So the Thais will be able to say he has done some time in a prison here.

----------


## hazz

^, ^^ I suspect thats whats going to happen, followed by the prison guards auctioning off his prison cell to the highest bidder.

----------


## socal

> Lets just hope that the Thais do not some how eff it up.  A speedy and fair trial, coupled with a long, long sentence would be a good start.


They couldn't possibly fuck it up as badly as the Americans or Italians do consistently . OJ Simpson, Casey Anthony, Amanda Knox

----------


## socal

> There appears to be a good degree of circumstantial evidence to link him with the murder.
> 
> In defence he will need to counter that.


With the evidence that they have, I would be more worried about a generous plea bargain. 

But hopefully the US army has a hand in it and maybe Aldhouse can join Osama BinLaden at the bottom of the ocean. Rumor has it that  some US soldiers are going to pay off some Thai inmates to administer some real justice. Makes sense because they dock there. This was a veteran of 2 wars.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by ch1ldofthemoon
> 
> 
> hate to be negative...but,what happens if Alderhouse gets a `not guilty`?
>  After all,the vid`s on utube dont show him with the american....
> 
> 
> I'd imagine the police have already prepared his confession.


Is Thailands justice system based on the usless British system ?

If it was all on Vid, it still doesn't prove that it wasn't Aldhouses body double.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Rumor has it that  some US soldiers are going to pay off some Thai inmates to administer some real justice. Makes sense because they dock there. This was from a veteran of 2 wars who was sitting on his barstool, tequila and puke down his Chang vest, while wanking off a Thai bloke in dress. I took it all in, even though the bloke I was wanking off was about to blow.


Sounds legit.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Trotsky

> Originally Posted by Mr Lick
> 
> 
> There appears to be a good degree of circumstantial evidence to link him with the murder.
> 
> In defence he will need to counter that.
> 
> 
> With the evidence that they have, I would be more worried about a generous plea bargain. 
> ...


 

Socal the cretin that supports murder 

You haven't got a fking clue you mixed race dutch,frog canadian x afro american

----------


## hazz

Trotsky, No need for name calling. He is simply a gay homophobe who hates the world for what he is

----------


## Bobcock

rumor has it..... In your head maybe.......

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mr Lick
> ...


I support the death penalty

----------


## Bobcock

when decided upon by a court of law, or just some good old boys with a gun?

----------


## StrontiumDog

*Invitation to Phuket to Light a Candle for Dashawn and Justice*

 By Phuketwan Reporter    
Thursday, November 29, 2012

*Latest* Family and friends from Dashawn  Longfellow's home town of Norman, Oklahoma, are to hold a candlelight  vigil for the young man. He is also mourned on Phuket. More »

----------


## Bobcock

> Dashawn Longfellow was an American Hero and a Patriot. 
> 
> He fought in Iraq to defend his country, in honor of Dashawn his family and friends will be holding a candle light vigil for him.


I switch off when they start with this stuff.....

.... how about he was a human being who didn't deserve to get stabbed by some git with a screw loose.

I liked what Pat Tillman's brother said at his memorial service.....

----------


## Chairman Mao

Sawatdee.

Welcome back.




> *Lee Aldhouse, wanted for murder on Phuket, reached Bangkok late today on his way back to the popular Thai holiday island to stand trial for murder.*
> 
> The family of Dashawn Longfellow, the ex Marine he is accused of stabbing to death, updated comments on Facebook as Aldhouse's memorable flight from London progressed.
> 
> From the US, they were able to trace the Thai Airways extradition flight from London via an online graphic of the kind that passengers watch on planes.
> 
> ''Nearly there!'' noted one family friend as the Thai Airways flight approached Thailand, giving Lee Aldhouse a small part in history as the first suspected criminal to be extradited from Briton to Thailand.
> 
> The onward domestic flight to Phuket from Bangkok is expected to land on the island about 7pm. Much about Phuket will be familiar to the former Thai kick boxer, who used the name ''Pitbull'' in bouts.
> ...

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by Trotsky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by socal
> ...


Sorry to inform you Socal but,





























your vote don't count.   :rofl: 











I hope that aldhouse get fuck over in Jail.   :tieme:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Dashawn Longfellow was an American Hero and a Patriot. 
> 
> He fought in Iraq to defend his country, in honor of Dashawn his family and friends will be holding a candle light vigil for him.
> 			
> 		
> 
> I switch off when they start with this stuff.....
> 
> .... how about he was a human being who didn't deserve to get stabbed by some git with a screw loose.
> ...


I totally agree. He got knifed by some cowardly fuck - nationality immaterial - as is the fact that he fought in Iraq or Afghanistan, for no discernable reason. I do hope his family gets justice, but the fact that he was once in the US military has absolutely no bearing on this event.

----------


## sabang

> back to the popular Thai holiday island


For a very long holiday.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Even made the BBC....

BBC News - Kickboxer extradited to Thailand over US marine death

1 December 2012 Last updated at 13:43 GMT                    

*Kickboxer extradited to Thailand over US marine death*

                                 A  Birmingham kickboxer has been extradited to Thailand where he is wanted  by police in connection with a murder in the country two years ago.

         Thai police named Lee Aldhouse, 29, as the main suspect in the murder of 23-year-old American Dashawn Longfellow.

         The ex-US Marine died after being stabbed in Phuket on 14 August 2010. 

         Mr Aldhouse, was extradited to Thailand late on Friday night,  the Metropolitan Police said, after his appeal was turned down by the  High Court.

         The kickboxer, who had been training and competing in Thailand, was arrested at London's Heathrow Airport on 18 August 2010.

         He left the same airport on Friday night under an extradition warrant.

         Mr Longfellow was attacked in his apartment, following an earlier bar brawl.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
>  back to the popular Thai holiday island
> 
> 
> For a very long holiday.


It's going to be interesting to see how long.

They'll have to pretend to care in the the face of UK and US onlookers and give him a bit of a whack.

If he pleads guilty he'll get half his sentence off, then probably not long before he's shipped back to Blighty.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Even made the BBC....
> 
> BBC News - Kickboxer extradited to Thailand over US marine death
> 
> 1 December 2012 Last updated at 13:43 GMT                    
> 
> *Kickboxer extradited to Thailand over US marine death*
> 
>                                  A  Birmingham kickboxer has been extradited to Thailand where he is wanted  by police in connection with a murder in the country two years ago.
> ...


If you did not kill him why he end up back in England the word is chicken shit.

----------


## Jools

That's wot he gets for being Merkan.  The only thing dangerous about Thailand is the people from other countries who come here. Pikeys  ::chitown::

----------


## Mr Lick

PHUKET: Accused murderer, Lee Aldhouse, arrived back in Phuket tonight at 8:11pm, on Flight 221 from Bangkok.

Dressed in a black t-shirt and carrying his personal belongings in a large, clear plastic sack, the shaven-headed Aldhouse looked defiant and focused.

He was accompanied by a large contingent of police officers, including members of the Tourist Police and Special Operations Unit. Aldhouse was escorted from the UK by Intranee Sumawong, Executive Director of International Affairs at the Office of the Attorney General in Bangkok and officers from Interpol.

Aldhouse, also known by his kickboxing nickname “The Pitbull”, fled Thailand in August with the help of his Thai girlfriend, after allegedly stabbing to death fellow kickboxer, 23-year-old American Marine Dashawn Longfellow. He was arrested by British authorities upon arrival at Heathrow Airport, London, for an unrelated charge.

The British national is the first person to be extradited from the UK to Thailand in over 100 years, according to Col Wichit Intorrasorn from Provincial Police Region 8. 

“Prosecutors in Bangkok worked hard on this case and kept in contact with the UK government,” he said.

Col Wichit, who was the superintendent in charge of the case at Chalong Police Station, while the Aldhouse murder case was being investigated, will be returning to the Chalong station until the case is completed.

When asked by the _Phuket Gazette_ how he felt to be back on the island, Aldhouse muttered stoically, “Wonderful.”

Aldhouse is now being questioned at Chalong Police Station. He will be transferred to Phuket Provincial Court on Monday.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Arriving in Phuket.

Phuket NEWS: Aldhouse back in Phuket



Looks like he's had a few pies at HM's pleasure.  :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

probably easier time here in thailand for him than the uk, he willbe able to pay to stay comfy here, whereas he will have a much tougher time trying to be tough in a uk bang up, id say he has got off light already.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Legal fees?...

----------


## Mr Lick

Taking a foreign holiday in warmer climes is always a winner although things might get just a wee bit more hotter than he anticipated   :Smile:

----------


## Trotsky

> probably easier time here in thailand for him than the uk, he willbe able to pay to stay comfy here, whereas he will have a much tougher time trying to be tough in a uk bang up, id say he has got off light already.


 


Theres a reason why he decided he wouldn't go to Euoropean Court . The deal is that if found guilty (maybe pleads guilty) He will get a time served sentance . That pic of him ? I think any lineup is down the toilet ,I couldn't say that was him if he looked like the pic of him in the ring when it happened.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Taking a foreign holiday in warmer climes is always a winner although things might get just a wee bit more hotter than he anticipated


I doubt it.

Imagine if he gets done over in a Thai prison after the UK extradited him here.

There goes the Thai government's chance to get any other Westerner extradited here in the future. The eyes of the UK, EU and US are watching. And Thailand wants to act like a proper grown up.

----------


## hazz

> Arriving in Phuket.
> 
> Phuket NEWS: Aldhouse back in Phuket
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he's had a few pies at HM's pleasure.


I wonder if any of those who assured us that this day could never happen, would like to comment on of thailands more notable failures to fuck things up at the last moment.

I wonder did he get business, cattle or private class

----------


## BaitongBoy

They "removed" the death penalty option. So how much worse can it get if the "international" community feared that option? Maybe no worse than what he deserves. They may just nail the bastard like he deserves.

----------


## Mr Lick

> Thailand wants to act like a proper grown up.


Can't ever see that happening unfortunately when they don't even bother to handcuff the prime suspect in a very prominent murder case, in the public domain.

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by Mr Lick
> 
> 
> Taking a foreign holiday in warmer climes is always a winner although things might get just a wee bit more hotter than he anticipated  
> 
> 
> I doubt it.
> 
> Imagine if he gets done over in a Thai prison after the UK extradited him here.
> ...



I think its more canada thats watching. they have a chap who i believe has been on remand fighting extraction on a murder charge for doing a thaivisa mod to his thai girlfriend. But as you say, if anything untoward happens to him a few self important thai's are going to have the face trampled a bit, i guess they could compromise and force him to drink the mountain of unsold est

----------


## blue

Looks tired , must have been cattle class

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

He`ll probably apply for bail now.....

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by Bobcock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Dashawn Longfellow was an American Hero and a Patriot. 
> ...


You guys are idiots.

Regardless of your opinions on war, the point is that he was involved and survived two dangerous already and then gets killed on holiday by a fucking English douchebag.

Just imagine your kid went to war twice, or survived cancer or survived a bad car accident and then got killed this way. You would be floored

----------


## socal

> Looks tired , must have been cattle class


He looks like 10 pounds of shit in a 5 pound sack.

----------


## Bobcock

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bobcock
> ...


And this cvnt calls me an idiot.... priceless.....

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> ...


Care to explain why I'm an idiot for saying what I said ?

----------


## Bobcock

I didn't call you an idiot ...... you called me one.

I called you a cvnt....

----------


## Seekingasylum

Frankly, I never thought it would come to this. The UK government is definitely at a crossroads and no one is safe. To consign a British citizen to the vagaries of a Thai judicial system, on the spurious grounds that they are satisfied he would receive a fair trial, and the barbarity of its medieval penal system is quite sickening really.

Presumably, this appalling decision is part of some barter agreement but one wonders just what the dividend might be to justify this travesty.

It's not as if there was important principle at stake, the alleged victim was only an American after all and a war crazed sociopath to boot. 

Ah well. One hopes he cops a plea to manslaughter and receives a sentence which he can serve back home.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Bobcock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by socal
> ...


Because you don't understand why he would call you an idiot for saying that.

----------


## pickel

> Frankly, I never thought it would come to this. The UK government is definitely at a crossroads and no one is safe. To consign a British citizen to the vagaries of a Thai judicial system, on the spurious grounds that they are satisfied he would receive a fair trial, and the barbarity of its medieval penal system is quite sickening really.


Would you rather they chased him into the sea.  :Smile:

----------


## StrontiumDog

Phuket Murder Fugitive Lee Aldhouse Greets Girlfriend, Gives DNA Sample - Phuket Wan

 
Lee Aldhouse with Intranee Sumawong of the Attorney General's Department, who was one of four escorts on the flight to Thailand
 Photo by phuketwan.com

 
 
 
 
 
 Click a thumbnail to view more photographs

*Phuket Murder Fugitive Lee Aldhouse Greets Girlfriend, Gives DNA Sample*

 By Chutima Sidasathian    
Monday, December 3, 2012

PHUKET: DNA samples from the scene of the Phuket murder of Dashawn  Longfellow are being compared with saliva from British citizen Lee  Alhouse, fresh off an extradition flight to Thailand.

The former kickboxer, held in prisons in his home country for two years  during the extended legal argument about his future, will be welcomed at  Phuket Prison late today.

Waiting for him at the century-old facility will be Commander Rapin  Nichanon, a reformer by philosophy, who has some special arrangements  organised. 

As of today, there are 2093 prisoners inside Phuket Prison, excluding  Lee Aaron Aldhouse. Two of them are British, among 90 foreigners.

Aldhouse will be housed in a renovated dormitory for 20 prisoners, among the smallest sleeping quarters in the prison.

Aldhouse will be given a toothbrush, a flannel, and some shampoo for his pale and tightly-cropped scalp. 

Commander Rapin already has an envelope containing 300 pounds that will  be converted into Thai baht and deposited in a special account for  Aldhouse, 29, at the jail. 

The money comes via Intranee Sumawong, Executive Director of  International Affairs at the Attorney General's Department, who escorted  Aldhouse back from Britain.

Aldhouse will be able to convert the cash into coupons and use the coupons to buy snacks and sweets at the small prison store. 

Although the muscular accused murderer will be locked away with all the  other prisoners at 4pm each day, each dormitory has one television set. 

He can look forward to group calisthenics in the central quadrangle at 6am each morning. 

There is also a prison library and the opportunity to play or learn a  musical instrument or new handicraft skills in the furniture-making  workshop.

Aldhouse is unlikely to join the trusted prisoners who wash cars for a  fee to supplement the facility's meagre budget. Female prisoners also  provide massages for money. 

While Thai prisons are required to provide two meals a day for inmates,  Aldhouse, who fought as ''Pitbull,''  will have a generous three meals a  day  inside Phuket Prison, with a choice at each session. 

Perhaps his last real taste of freedom came over the weekend while he  was being held at the police station in Chalong, closest police outpost  to the scene of the murder in southern Phuket. 

Years ago, Aldhouse visited Chalong police station to lay a complaint, as the victim of a hit-run motorcycle crash. 

At the weekend his former Thai girlfriend came to visit and was allowed to talk with him. 

The woman, said to have been beaten badly at one point by Aldhouse,  nevertheless helped him flee Phuket and Thailand. He crossed into  Cambodia and eventually caught a flight from Singapore to London, only  to be held at Heathrow Airport.

Among the chit-chat that the former girlfriend exchanged with Aldhouse was that she now has a new boyfriend. 

After arriving on Phuket on Saturday night, Aldhouse gave police an  extended account of what happened on August 13 and August 14, 2010.

His version of the fight that took place that night at the Freedom Bar in Rawai differs from the accounts told by others. 

In Aldhouse's account, it was Longfellow, a former US Marine and war veteran, who started the brawl, not the other way around. 

Aldhouse, according to sources, told police he was later in fear that  Longfellow, 23,  would come looking for him and took the precaution of  arming himself with a knife or two, just in case.

What actually took place outside and inside Longfellow's apartment  leading to his death from stab wounds will be debated very carefully by  the Phuket prosecutor with Aldhouse, most likely when the British  prisoner next returns to Phuket Provincial Court.

He was taken to Phuket's impressively large central court today, after  spending two nights at  Chalong police station, to be arraigned.

It's highly likely, given the advanced stage of the preparation of the  prosecution's case, that Aldhouse's trial will proceed when he next  appears, on December 14. 

A guilty plea in a Thai court usually earns an accused a fairly significant reduction in sentence, often by as much as half. 

In the case of Aldhouse, who has already made history as the first  person extradited to Thailand from Britain under a treaty that's been in  place for 101 years, it's a critical decision. 

A sentence of less than 15 years would mean he stays in Phuket Prison. 

With a sentence of more than 15 years, he would be transferred to some  other jail, where the dormitories are likely to be larger, and the  population just as overcrowded.

-----
Phuket NEWS: Aldhouse denies Phuket murder charge

*Aldhouse denies Phuket murder charge*

_Phuket Gazette – Monday,  December 3,  2012 1:38:00 PM_

 
Lee  Aldhouse (right) arrives at Phuket Airport on Saturday. He has now  denied the murder charge against him, say police. Photo: Atchaa Khamlo    


 PHUKET: British national Lee  Aldhouse, charged with the murder of former US Marine Dashawn Longfellow  in Phuket in 2010, has confessed to police to stabbing Mr Longfellow,  but has denied any intention to kill him.

Mr Aldhouse was extradited from the United Kingdom on Friday to stand trial in Phuket. He arrived at Phuket Airport on Saturday and was taken directly to Chalong Police Station, where he was charged with murder.

He is reportedly the first British national to be extradited from the UK to Thailand in 100 years.

“Mr  Aldhouse is charged with premeditated murder under Section 288 of the  Criminal Code, which states, ‘Whoever, murdering the other person, shall  be imprisoned by death or imprisoned as from 15 years to 20 years,”  Chalong Police Deputy Superintendent Jumroon Plaiduang confirmed to the _Phuket Gazette_ this morning.

However,  Lt Col Jumroon added, “Mr Aldhouse accepted that he stabbed American  Marine Dashawn Longfellow, but he claimed that he did not have any  intention to kill the man.”

Chalong Police this morning presented Mr Aldhouse to Phuket Provincial Court to relinquish custody of the suspect.

“Mr  Aldhouse has not yet entered a plea to the court, as we have yet to  hand over the case file to the Public Prosecutor,” Col Jumroon  explained.

“He was in court this morning only so we could hand  him over to court custody. The judge ordered that Mr Aldhouse be  detained at Phuket Provincial Prison until his trial begins,” he added.

In obtaining Mr Aldhouse’s extradition from the UK, the Office of the Attorney General in Bangkok has reportedly given assurances that he will not face the death penalty if found guilty.

----------


## Dillinger

> Frankly, I never thought it would come to this. The UK government is definitely at a crossroads and no one is safe.


Got some skeletons in the closet eh Gent ?

Lets hope they stay there  until Aldhouse has gone.

I could imagine you as his bitch in his private cell and those dentures wouldnt be making many trips out of that cup of steradent  :Smile:

----------


## hazz

> Phuket Murder Fugitive Lee Aldhouse Greets Girlfriend, Gives DNA Sample


bit early for conjugal visits isn't it?

----------


## Dillinger

> bit early for conjugal visits isn't it?


Yep,, :Smile: 




> Among the chit-chat that the former girlfriend exchanged with Aldhouse was that she now has a new boyfriend.

----------


## Yasojack

Watch out all the runaway crooks the UK govt are planning your extradition. :Smile:  :St George:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Clearly, the Thai authorities satisfied the Appeal Court that the regime facing Aldhouse would conform to standards that undermined Aldhouse's defence against extradition that his detention in a Thai jail would breach his human rights.

This report suggests that the Thai are scrupulously following every assurance made by them at the appeal hearing. 

However, what will be his fate when his conviction is secured ( which we know is certain ) and the dust settles?

One thing is for sure. Had the alleged offender been an American citizen and his victim British there is no way he would heve been extradited from the US to face his trial in Thailand. The process alone would have dragged on for years during which time the offender would almost certainly have been granted bail throughout.

As I said before, this extradition is appalling not least because the Court has accepted the assurances from the Thai government which almost certainly have been supported by the FCO.

Rather says it all, doesn't it.

----------


## taxexile

i think the brits are rather relieved that this person is no longer in the uk, being supported by taxpayers money.

he has admitted to being responsible for the americans violent death, and as such he is a criminal. i am of the opinion that criminals have abrogated their rights to treatment under human rights legislation and therefore should be treated for what they are, i.e. people who are prepared to step outside the law to achieve their own ends, yet seek the protection of the law to protect them later, when in fact they have no moral right to call on the law to come to their aid when things get sticky for them.

hang them and hang them high. show them the mercy they showed their victims.

let him pay the penalty for his crime and then, suitably chastened i trust, resume his life.

----------


## hazz

The problem is tax that it's in your interests to care about the treatment and rights of those you care little about. As you will find the governments who treat people you don't like badly, tend to get into the habit of treating everyone badly, like the people you like, and perhaps even yourself

----------


## taxexile

maybe, but its hard to feel any sympathy for lawbreakers that then find themselves in a fix.

----------


## Rocksteady

> Frankly, I never thought it would come to this. The UK government is definitely at a crossroads and no one is safe. To consign a British citizen to the vagaries of a Thai judicial system, on the spurious grounds that they are satisfied he would receive a fair trial, and the barbarity of its medieval penal system is quite sickening really.  Presumably, this appalling decision is part of some barter agreement but one wonders just what the dividend might be to justify this travesty.  It's not as if there was important principle at stake, the alleged victim was only an American after all and a war crazed sociopath to boot.  Ah well. One hopes he cops a plea to manslaughter and receives a sentence which he can serve back home.


This is the real crux of the whole matter.  It's a sign of the times both politically within the UK and of diminished powers of the West internationally!

Your passport is no longer worth the paper its printed on, namely:

Her Britannic Majesty's Secretary of State requests and requires in the name of Her Majesty all those whom it may concern to allow the bearer to pass freely without let or hindrance bla, bla, bla!

As a side note, I wonder what he was arrested for at Heathrow when he flew back from Thailand, the article posted on the previous page states it was an unrelated issue!

----------


## Rocksteady

> Female prisoners also provide massages for money.


WTF!  Happy endings included?

----------


## BobR

> Frankly, I never thought it would come to this. The UK government is definitely at a crossroads and no one is safe. To consign a British citizen to the vagaries of a Thai judicial system, on the spurious grounds that they are satisfied he would receive a fair trial, and the barbarity of its medieval penal system is quite sickening really.
> 
> Presumably, this appalling decision is part of some barter agreement but one wonders just what the dividend might be to justify this travesty.
> 
> It's not as if there was important principle at stake, the alleged victim was only an American after all and a war crazed sociopath to boot. 
> 
> Ah well. One hopes he cops a plea to manslaughter and receives a sentence which he can serve back home.


Even more compelling than his chances for a fair trial, he should not have been extradited to Thailand due to  the inhumane conditions in Thai prisons, where he will have to survive before, during and likely after his trial.

----------


## Dillinger

> he should not have been extradited to Thailand due to the inhumane conditions in Thai prisons, where he will have to survive before, during and likely after his trial


Fuk him I say.

I hope he gets shanked in there, near the end of his sentence

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> Frankly, I never thought it would come to this. The UK government is definitely at a crossroads and no one is safe. To consign a British citizen to the vagaries of a Thai judicial system, on the spurious grounds that they are satisfied he would receive a fair trial, and the barbarity of its medieval penal system is quite sickening really.
> 
> Presumably, this appalling decision is part of some barter agreement but one wonders just what the dividend might be to justify this travesty.
> 
> It's not as if there was important principle at stake, the alleged victim was only an American after all and a war crazed sociopath to boot. 
> 
> ...


Why not, he killed a man, he admits it.
Oh yes, better not deprive him of his sky TV and comfy bed.

----------


## hazz

> maybe, but its hard to feel any sympathy for lawbreakers that then find themselves in a fix.


Sympethys quite another matter, and I would whole heartedly agree with you on this

----------


## crippen

British man extradited to Thailand over death of US marine
Lee Aldhouse, who is accused of killing Dashawn Longfellow, was arrested in UK after fleeing Thailand in 2010
Share 13



Associated Press in Bangkok
guardian.co.uk, Sunday 2 December 2012 09.53 GMT
A British man wanted on suspicion of murdering a former US marine has arrived in the resort town of Phuket for trial after the first-ever extradition of a criminal suspect from Britain to Thailand.

Colonel Sinard Ajhanwong, commander of Thai Interpol region 3, said Britain had previously declined to send suspects back under a 1911 extradition treaty.

Lee Aldhouse, now 29, was arrested when he arrived at Heathrow airport in London after fleeing Thailand in 2010.

Aldhouse is accused of stabbing Dashawn Longfellow, who had been on holiday in Thailand.

Police said Aldhouse allegedly killed Longfellow, then 23, on 14 August 2010, after being beaten up by the ex-marine during an earlier brawl at a Phuket bar.

Aldhouse was a semi-professional kickboxer who had been living for several years in Phuket, while Longfellow was also studying the sport.

Aldhouse's appeal against extradition had been rejected by Britain's high court.

"The Thai authorities had fought for his extradition for two years and this is the first time in 101 years that the UK approved a request," said Sinard.

"Prior to this case, they had declined to send suspects back, even when they were not British citizens. This time, however, they extradited a British national to us, so that emphasises the significance of this case," he said. Thai legal officials accompanied Aldhouse from Britain.

Sinard said Aldhouse appeared very nervous about his rights being honoured under the Thai legal system, "but our prosecutors assured him that he will treated according to international standards of justice".

He said Aldhouse will be questioned by investigators before police hand his case to prosecutors.

British man extradited to Thailand over death of US marine | World news | guardian.co.uk

----------


## ChrisM

I don't think the Thais will have a problem giving this lump of shit a long sentence.

----------


## Stranger

Where's Farang Red? Farang Red the piece of shit - know it all, who said Aldhouse would NEVER be extradited. Read it and weep dickhead.  :tosser1:

----------


## Rocksteady

> I don't think the Thais will have a problem giving this lump of shit a long sentence.


I wonder how long it'll be before the locals check out his kickboxing skills and set up some fights to bet on?  John Claude God Damn built a film career on precisely this type of scenario :smiley laughing:

----------


## hazz

The uk government has just given Thailand the opportunity to show it is a safe place To extradite people, if it is handled correctly it will set a precident that will make it harder for people that the Thai government wants to extradite now or in the future to use human rights as a get out clause.

I think anyone doing or letting something happen to aldhouse that upsets the britsh government or the thai, will discover just how miserable a senior civil servant or their masters can make you; when you piss them off. However this being Thailand, there will be some chicken heads that will want to learn this truth the hard way.

----------


## Stranger

^ What are the chances of US marines paying some Thai inmates to give Aldhouse a complete pasting?

----------


## Chairman Mao

> ^ What are the chances of US marines paying some Thai inmates to give Aldhouse a complete pasting?


Well it would be typical of their cowardice, but likely that when they get down to sorting out the details they'll be half passed out on their second beer and end up bumming a bloke in a dress in the bar toilets.


So not likely to make it out of the US marine gay bar hangout.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Crippen, I guess it passed you by, but all this has already been posted. Cheers.

----------


## Stranger

> It's not as if there was important principle at stake, the alleged victim was only an American after all and a war crazed sociopath to boot. 
> 
> Ah well. One hopes he cops a plea to manslaughter and receives a sentence which he can serve back home.


Pity he didn't kill one of them British wannabes/total and utter bigoted orange thugs from Derry or Belfast.

----------


## taxexile

> he should not have been extradited to Thailand due to the inhumane conditions in Thai prisons,


what exactly is so inhumane about thai prisons? the fact that it isnt a five star hotel?

this man, by his course of action, put himself in prison. nobody forced him.

criminals need to suffer, need to feel discomfort and deprivation, need to be punished for their crimes.

its all good.

----------


## RickThai

I just started reading a book about Thai prisons called "4000 Days, My Life and Survival In A Bangkok Prison".  

As I read this I expect I will feel better knowing "Da Pitbull" is going to find out just how tough a dog he really is.  Regardless of nationality, any guy who gets his ass kicked in a fight, and then steals a weapon to exact revenge deserves to be punished commensirate with the crime.  

If I killed every guy that whipped my ass, I would be a free man (because I never lost a fight... I just ran out of time, breath, energy, etc.).

The only thing sad about this, is that it took 2 years for the British government to do what is right.

Cheerio!

RickThai

----------


## socal

> Frankly, I never thought it would come to this. The UK government is definitely at a crossroads and no one is safe. To consign a British citizen to the vagaries of a Thai judicial system, on the spurious grounds that they are satisfied he would receive a fair trial, and the barbarity of its medieval penal system is quite sickening really.
> 
> Presumably, this appalling decision is part of some barter agreement but one wonders just what the dividend might be to justify this travesty.
> 
> It's not as if there was important principle at stake, the alleged victim was only an American after all and a war crazed sociopath to boot. 
> 
> Ah well. One hopes he cops a plea to manslaughter and receives a sentence which he can serve back home.


So now you are sticking up for this chav piece of shit ?

Speechless... 

What did you think when this same govt cut loose the Lockerbie bomber ?

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by StrontiumDog
> 
>  Female prisoners also provide massages for money.
> 
> 
> WTF!  Happy endings included?


I would request to be held in Thailand rather then the nanny state in that case. I bet the girls dont charge much...

And thegent is complaining about bad treatment...

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Dashrawn Longfellow


Sounds like a pornstar's name.




> In the first accounts of what took place, officers say the two men, both _muay Thai_  kickboxing exponents, met for the first time when they both went to the  toilet at the Freedom Bar, a well-known haunt for expats in Rawai, the  southern beach resort.


oo-er missus... I can't help wondering whether "bragging about his strength" is a euphemism for making some comparison in genitalia proportions.

"Mr Lee" seems to be a candidate for a bad case of "small man syndrome".

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Speechless...


I doubt that...

----------


## RickThai

Just finished the book about Thai prison life.  The guy was an Aussie who got busted trying to take a few kilos of herion back to his homeland.  He spent 11 years or so in two or three different prisons;Maha Chai, Lard Yao, and Bang Kwang.

According to this punter, Bang Kwang (Big Tiger is what it was called locally) was the worst.  The details of what went on there, would certainly give you pause to think about committing a serious crime in Thailand (def: serious - one you can't buy your way out of).

This was in the late 70's so perhaps things have improved somewhat, but it was pretty rough for the "falongs" and even worse for the Thais, Cambodians, etc.

Still at the end of the book, I didn't feel sorry for the guy at all.  Commit a serious crime in another country and you will have to suffer the punishment "they" deal out.

Simple enough.  Like they say, "If you can't do the time, don't do the crime."

RickThai

----------


## Chairman Mao

^ I'm guessing they repackaged 'The Damage Done' as it was proven to be completely false.  :Smile:

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> Frankly, I never thought it would come to this. The UK government is definitely at a crossroads and no one is safe. To consign a British citizen to the vagaries of a Thai judicial system, on the spurious grounds that they are satisfied he would receive a fair trial, and the barbarity of its medieval penal system is quite sickening really.
> 
> Presumably, this appalling decision is part of some barter agreement but one wonders just what the dividend might be to justify this travesty.
> 
> It's not as if there was important principle at stake, the alleged victim was only an American after all and a war crazed sociopath to boot. 
> 
> ...


Glad your pathetic opinion doesn't matter

----------


## Stranger

> Well it would be typical of their cowardice, but likely that when they get down to sorting out the details they'll be half passed out on their second beer and end up bumming a bloke in a dress in the bar toilets.
> 
> 
> So not likely to make it out of the US marine gay bar hangout.


Seems like you've had a run in or two with some marines?

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> 
> Well it would be typical of their cowardice, but likely that when they get down to sorting out the details they'll be half passed out on their second beer and end up bumming a bloke in a dress in the bar toilets.
> 
> 
> So not likely to make it out of the US marine gay bar hangout.
> 
> 
> Seems like you've had a run in or two with some marines?


Yeah, I've drank them under the table a few times.

I usually leave when they begin confessing their man-love though.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Phuket NEWS: Aldhouse trial pending UK documents

*Aldhouse trial pending UK documents*

_Phuket Gazette - Saturday,  December 22,  2012 10:58:28 AM_

 *
The  trial of British national Lee Aldhouse is on hold until the Phuket  Prosecutor’s Office receives further documentation from the UK, which is  expected to arrive by Monday. Photo: Gazette file*


PHUKET:  The trial of British national Lee Aldhouse, charged with the murder of  former US Marine Dashawn Longfellow in Phuket in 2010, has yet to be put  in motion as the Phuket Prosecutor’s Office is awaiting the arrival of  further documentation from the UK, the _Phuket Gazette_ has been told.

Aldhouse confessed to police to stabbing Mr Longfellow, but denied any intention to kill him.

He arrived at Phuket Airport on December 1 after being extradited from the UK, and was transferred to Phuket Provincial Prison, where he is being detained until his case is presented to the court.

Aldhouse  has been charged by police and has been placed in custody of the court,  but has yet to have the charges formally read against him.

“He  is still being detained at Phuket Prison because we have not yet  presented the case file to the court. We are waiting to receive formal  documents from the authorities in the UK,” Phuket Provincial Prosecutor  Tawan Suknirundorn told the _Gazette_.

The document will report the total time Aldhouse was detained in the UK before being handed over to the Thai authorities.

The  length of time Aldhouse was detained by the UK authorities will come  into consideration in handing down the sentence to be served if the  court finds him guilty, Mr Tawan explained.

“The UK court dispatched the documents to us on Tuesday. We expect to receive them by Monday,” he said.

“We should be able to file the case with the court before December 26,” he added.

----------


## StrontiumDog

*Kickboxer Lee Aldhouse Charged With Murder - Yahoo! News UK
*
*Kickboxer Lee Aldhouse Charged With Murder*

Sky News – 5 hours ago


Kickboxer Lee Aldhouse Charged With Murder

       A British kickboxer could face the death penalty in  Thailand after being charged with murdering an ex-US Marine at a popular  holiday resort.

Lee Aldhouse, originally from Birmingham, told media crews he was being  mistreated as he was taken to court in Phuket in the south of the  country.

Prosecutor Chiengsan Panya said Aldhouse could be facing execution or a lengthy jail sentence.

He told the court: "The prosecutor has decided to proceed with charges against the suspect.

"According to the law article 288, the suspect can be executed, or  serve life in prison, or be imprisoned for 15 years and 20 years."

The 29-year-old is accused of stabbing to death 23-year old Dashawn Longfellow after an argument in a bar on August 14, 2010.

Police launched a manhunt for Aldhouse following the murder and he was arrested four days later at London's Heathrow Airport.

He was flown to Thailand from the UK earlier this month in the  first-ever extradition of a criminal suspect from Britain to Thailand.

Local media said Aldhouse had been living for several years in Phuket  and was a semi-professional kickboxer who fought under the nickname  'Pitbull', while Mr Longfellow had also been studying the sport

The victim's mother said her son served in Iraq and Afghanistan, where  he was injured when a roadside bomb exploded under his truck.

He was awarded the Purple Heart for his injury.

----------


## Bobcock

Shoddy SKY reporting.

----------


## Stranger

Fry this farkkkkin [at][at][at][at]!

----------


## spliff

Numpty

----------


## crocodilexp

Weren't there guarantees given that he won't be executed as conditions of his extradition? 

As usual, the Thai prosecutor did not bother to learn the details of his case (hi-so Thais need not be competent at their jobs, as nobody holds them accountable, or even dares have a good hard laugh at them for blatant mistakes).

----------


## hazz

Whilst many senior jobs with the hai government are held by well connected incompetents, they do tend to do their jobs better than the reporters at the  daily mail, sky news or even fox news.

----------


## nigelandjan

As a matter of interest does anyone know of when anyone was last executed in Thailand for this type of crime ?? 

I'm guessing a long time ago ,, and also guessing it will be a long time untill it happens again . 

Allthough he is probably shitting himself at the thought of some ill trained executioner with a gun that may or may not go off properly . 

Still as someone allready said if you cant do the time etc

----------


## taxexile

they dont use guns now, they use the pussy option of lethal injection.

but there havent been any executions for a while, and sadly, there probably wont be in the future.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

> Weren't there guarantees given that he won't be executed as conditions of his extradition?


I had that understanding as well. Its one of the reason we have loads of asylum seekers in the UK that are wanted for murder, even though they're guilty they're not allowed to be extradited to countries where they face the death penalty..




> As a matter of interest does anyone know of when anyone was last executed in Thailand for this type of crime ??



I know that even though the death sentence gets passed its not been implemented for a while, although there were a couple of (I think drug smugglers) in Bang Kwang got executed in around 2009..

Cheers

----------


## Agent_Smith

Last time they used a machine gun was 2002.  It was quite a set up.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Lee Aldhouse to Enter Plea to Phuket Murder Charge Next Week - Phuket Wan

 
Lee Aldhouse with Intranee Sumawong of the Attorney General's Department, one of four escorts on the flight to Thailand
 Photo by phuketwan.com/file

*Lee Aldhouse to Enter Plea to Phuket Murder Charge Next Week*

 By Chutima Sidasathian    
Monday, February 11, 2013

PHUKET: Extradited British kickboxer and accused murdered Lee Aldhouse  will be asked to enter a plea at Phuket Provincial Court next Monday.

Aldhouse will finally face the formal charge that he murdered former US  Marine Dashawn Longfellow on Phuket in the early hours of August 14,  2010. 

The 29-year-old, who fled back to Britain and fought extradition,  has  been held in Phuket Prison since being escorted back to Phuket on  December 1. 

He was returned to Thailand last year in a precedent-setting move under  an agreement with Britain that had been in place for 101 years.

If Mr Aldhouse pleads guilty, the trial is likely to proceed as soon as possible. 

If Mr Aldhouse pleads not guilty, Phuket Prosecutor Tawan Sukyiran will be required to call a number of witnesses. 

The American family of Mr Longfellow, 23, has been anxiously awaiting a conclusion to the case.

----------


## Thai Shtick

> they dont use guns now, they use the pussy option of lethal injection.
> 
> but there havent been any executions for a while, and sadly, there probably wont be in the future.


I heard they switched to lethal injection because America told them that "guns don't kill people".

----------


## swampfox1001

Crazy fool needs to be hung!

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> 
> they dont use guns now, they use the pussy option of lethal injection.
> 
> but there havent been any executions for a while, and sadly, there probably wont be in the future.
> 
> 
> I heard they switched to lethal injection because America told them that "guns don't kill people".


 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## nevets

I read it was because of the mess it made, after and the body is given over for the family to deal with, its better by injection.
This man needs to be put down like a dog he is a coward that uses a knife.

----------


## DrAndy

> Crazy fool needs to be hung!





> This man needs to be put down like a dog he is a coward that uses a knife.


gosh, you two are brave fellows

unfortunately for your wishes, Aldhouse would not have been extradited back to Thailand without a guarantee that he would not face the death penalty

mind you, 20 years in a Thai prison may have some interest

----------


## trabant

*Phuket Murder Trial Begins: 
Longfellow Killing Was Accidental, Lee Aldhouse Tells Court*

Monday, February 18, 2013

*PHUKET: Lee Aldhouse told Phuket Provincial Court today that he had gone looking for his missing pet dog when he stabbed former Marine Dashawn Longfellow.* 

The long-awaited Phuket murder trial began with the judge reminding Aldhouse, 30, of the seriousness of the charge.

Late last year Aldhouse became the first person extradited from Britain to Thailand under a treaty that had been in place for 101 years. 

When asked by the judge today whether he was confessing to the murder, Aldhouse at first responded: ''Yes, i did it.''

The judge pointed out that a guilty verdict could leave him in jail for many years, perhaps even for life. 

''Did you murder Longfellow or not?'' the judge asked.

Aldhouse said he did not murder Longfellow and said he had followed his lawyer's advice in confessing. 

''If you did not murder Dashawn Longfellow, why take the advice of your lawyer?'' the judge said.

Aldhouse was then given the opportinuty to tell his version of events. 

He said that he had been drinking at the Freedom Bar in the southern Phuket district of Rawai on August 13, 2010, and was quite drunk. 

He said that he had been attacked late in the evening by Longfellow and another man. Barefooted, he went to a nearby 7-Eleven to make sure he could properly defend himself if he was attacked again.

The staff of the 7-Eleven threw a couple of knives to him, Aldhouse said. Back at the Freedom Bar, there was no sign of Longfellow. 

Aldhouse said he headed for home on his motorcycle, but when he arrived home, his pet dog was missing. 

So he went looking for the dog, Aldhouse said. Soon after, at the Ya Nui Resort, he remembers being attacked and his shoulders were held from behind. 

As he turned, the knife he was holding went into Longfellow. He did not know at that stage who he had been attacked by. 

Aldhouse said he was shocked by what had happened. He fled Phuket and Thailand soon after, he said.

He could not remember a great deal about what had happened that night, he said. 

Aldhouse, in prison garb and with his feet shackled, appeared agitated at times. He was remanded in custody. 

The case against Aldhouse will continue at a date to be set.

----------


## adzt1

bullshit  . I'm a brit but total cowardice  on his part , even now .  big boy with no balls !

----------


## FailSafe

In two-and-a-half years that's the best story he could one up with?

----------


## Stranger

Hang his this filth Ald(shit)house!

----------


## Stranger

> He said that he had been drinking at the Freedom Bar in the southern Phuket district of Rawai on August 13, 2010, and *was quite drunk.*  
> 
> The staff of the 7-Eleven threw a couple of knives to him, 
> 
> Aldhouse said he headed for home on his motorcycle,


I hope Aldhouse is also being charged with theft (7-Eleven knives) and drink driving?

----------


## adzt1

^doubt he's worried about that right now.

----------


## taxexile

Why does a kick boxing champ need knives to defend himself.

----------


## robuzo

"As he turned, the knife he was holding went into Longfellow." Have to be careful with self-propelled knives. Just the other day my wife surprised me when I was chopping onions in the kitchen and I turned and lopped her head clean off. Be careful with knives, kids, they have minds of their own.

----------


## Feticheur

should get thai citizenship for that story

----------


## Stranger

Aldhouse claiming innocence means the death penalty can be put back on the table?

----------


## robuzo

> Aldhouse claiming innocence means the death penalty can be put back on the table?


I doubt it. It'll be cushy Thai prison life for him for at least a few years. He seems to have wanted to go to Thailand and train to be a badass, so he's getting his wish, it's off to gladiator school with him.

----------


## hazz

> Why does a kick boxing champ need knives to defend himself.


because he is a champion looser and there knows he needs tools





> Aldhouse claiming innocence means the death penalty can be put back on the table?


Don't be silly. he could only extradited on a promise that he would not be executed under any circumstances. For the thai gov successfully completing an extradition under these circumstances is the kind of ego boosting recognition that they crave.... they will not want to fuck it for anything.

besides there is a canadian who did a thaivisa mod job on his thai girlfriend, as in murdered and choped her up. the thai's have been trying to extradite him for over 10 years. if they handle the adhouse trial correctly, it will probably help them complete this extradition too.

----------


## liveinlos

Confessing usually means the sentence time is cut in half. He chose the wrong country to start telling stories.

----------


## hazz

^I suspect the uk gov has expressed an opinion that beyond not executing him, they don't really give a stuff what kind of sentence aldhouse gets... the longer the better.

If he had stayed and confessed, judging by past cases he could have got as little as 2-3 years. Given that he did not surrender, went on the run, embarrassed the bib and thailand, resisted extradition and is now winding the judge up.... i think we might all be pleasantly surprised at just how long he gets.

----------


## Stranger

> it's off to gladiator school with him.


 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## barbaro

> The staff of the 7-Eleven threw a couple of knives to him, Aldhouse said. Back at the Freedom Bar, there was no sign of Longfellow.


Makes no sense.

The surveillance video at 7-11 shows him walking into the 7-11 and going to the "hot dog" section/grill and taking the knife.  He took one knife, on purpose, on the video.  

That video is somewhere on the forum.

He stabbed the victim in front of the victim's apartment.

That is "lying in wait."  Pre-meditated. 

Look for missing pet? 

And previously confessing.

Not looking too good for this clown.  

Hope he gets life.

----------


## Stranger

So let me get this straight;

"The *Pitbull"* grabbed a knife from the hot*dog* section at the 7-Eleven and then went to search for his missing pet (*dog*)?

----------


## hazz

I don't know. If the pet was a mad pitbull with anger management issues then searching for it armed with a knife would be quite sensible.  :Smile:  

Judges Thailand might be many things, corrupt and venal come to mind, but I doubt they are stupid or take kindly to being treated as such by people who have not paid hansumly for the privilege.

----------


## Stranger

> Judges Thailand might be many things, corrupt and venal come to mind, but I doubt they are stupid or take kindly to being treated as such by people who have not paid hansumly for the privilege.


Good point. He's treating them like complete idiots isn't he? This would be laughed out of any Western Court and I fully believe he will pay for pulling this little stunt.

----------


## DJ Pat

At a guess, about 9-10 years

----------


## Lantern

> At a guess, about 9-10 years


I seriously hope so.

----------


## Lorenzo

I'm guessing 25 years

----------


## Gerbil

FREE THE PHUKET ONE!  ::spin:: 

 :Sorry1:

----------


## blue

you can see the 2 knives thrown on the floor and alderhouse pick them up

----------


## DJ Pat

He'll need the best bent brief in the business to get out of that one^

----------


## trabant

Bangkok Post advises that the next date for this trial is August 7.
Another 5 months wait. 
Presume they remove the ankle shackles?




> *Brit boxer denies killing US marine*
> 
> "Lee Aldhouse denied the charge of murder," his lawyer Kampon Siriwatunyoo said by telephone.
> 
> If convicted Mr Aldhouse could face the death penalty or up to a life sentence in prison.
> 
> The next hearing is scheduled for Aug 7, Mr Kampon said.


and

death penalty or not?




> While a murder charge carries the possibility of execution, British officials only agreed to extradite Aldhouse as long as he didn’t face the possibility of the death penalty, a source told the Daily Mirror.
> source





> The Telegraph
> Although murder is punishable by the death penalty in Thailand, and Mr Longfellow's family have called for him to be executed if found guilty, the Thai authorities have said Mr Aldhouse will not face death by lethal injection.





> BBC: Prosecutor Chiengsan Panya said he could face the death penalty or a life sentence in prison if convicted.
> However, the Home Office said they had been given assurances by the Thai authorities that Mr Aldhouse would not face execution.

----------


## Fluke

> I'm guessing 25 years



  His ex-girlfriends new boyfriend is probably hoping for that as well

----------


## hazz

I think some of you are under the the illusion that the thai's have some interest in justice over this affair. chalerm's police instructor son tells you everything you need to know about thai justice. 

The reality is that they probably have negotiated a deal with the UK government that will see aldhouse get the longest possible sentence, including the time awaiting extradition that will allow them to convict him and send him almost immediately back to the UK to serve the sentence. Which will be significantly more justice than any US court has given to british victims of criminals living in the US.

----------


## trabant

^ 15-20 is the range if found guilty according to the prosecutor"



> Aldhouse faces charges of premeditated murder under Section 288 of the Thai Criminal Code. The penalty for that charge is death or a term of imprisonment of 15 to 20 years, Tawan Sukyiran, the public prosecutor assigned to the case, confirmed to the Phuket Gazette.


There was a new story last year of a Swedish national, he had to serve a minimum eight years in Thai jail before being transferred to Sweden to serve the balance of his sentence under the reciprocal imprisonment agreement between those two countries.
Maybe there is a similar agt with UK? but don't think I've heard of UK prisoners in jail here getting sent 'home' early?

----------


## trabant

^ and ^^

here we go
link
*1990 bilateral agreement between Thailand and the United Kingdom for the transfer of prisoners*

Article 3 (e) an offender may not be transferred unless he has served in the transferring state any minimum period of imprisonment, confinement or deprivation of liberty stipulated by law of the transferring state

this link shows 12 UK prisoners have been transferred back since 1990 (but it's not dated re how current that figure is)

----------


## aging one

> Presume they remove the ankle shackles?


Nope they stay on for those charged with murder.

----------


## hazz

The routine chaining of prisoners is one of those things you tend to only see in the third world and the US. Its a big no no in europe and it would be interesting to see if this is one of the things the thai's agreed to compromise on. After all as I understand it they have signed up to UN agreements not to do this and its continued use is simply a matter of the governments general lack of interest in the rule of law. As the rest of us see in their routine disregard to their own constitution when drawing up laws, rules and regulations.

----------


## DrAndy

> I'm guessing 25 years



the trouble with that type of sentence is that he may be able to transfer back to one of HM prisons after a couple of years

----------


## Stranger

Anyone know where we can donate to Thai inmates to mess this wimp up?

----------


## The Master Cool

The sentence would like be shorter if he had been caught before fleeing and the whole thing was kept relatively quiet. Just look at other sentences for some farang murderers in Thailand, under 4 years, even under 3 years in some cases. Farang murders farang and it's a case of never mind we don't want to deal with you, some cash and a few years and you're back home free.

With the amount of press and government involvement the whole extradition circus caused is gonna bite him hard. With the governments and substantial media outlets watching I would expect around 15-20 years, then considerable time off (up to half) if he is smart enough to plead guilty.

----------


## Stranger

> T I would expect around 15-20 years, then considerable time off (up to half) *if he is smart enough to plead guilty.*


He's already pleaded not guilty.

----------


## barbaro

> you can see the 2 knives thrown on the floor and alderhouse pick them up


OK, I am curious.

1. He "ordered" 2 knives at 7-11?  Paid the employees to throw 2 knives on the floor to he could pick them up?

2. He must have asked them or talked to them before he walked in and took them, correct?  He was in and out, quickly.


On another *important* note: if you're going to commit a crime or think you may commit a serious crime - why do you allow yourself to be seen on video?

If there was not video, I wonder how strong the case against Alderhouse would be? 

Since people are guessing sentences, I'm guessing 25 years. (International media attention.)  Also sends a message, although I doubt the Thai authorities care about 'sending a message.'

Again, can anyone explain the employees throwing 2 knives on the floor for him to pick up?

----------


## adzt1

looks like they were on the counter already and the employee  shat  himself  n threw them  away from himself !
also  the bird with him.  is this video longer and was ,had they already been in the shop

----------


## robuzo

> The reality is that they probably have negotiated a deal with the UK government that will see aldhouse get the longest possible sentence, including the time awaiting extradition that will allow them to convict him and send him almost immediately back to the UK to serve the sentence. Which will be significantly more justice than any US court has given to british victims of criminals living in the US.


That's not true. This POS who killed two drunken Brits in my state got life with no possibility of parole: Shawn Tyson gets life sentence for murdering British tourists in Florida | World news | The Guardian

----------


## taxexile

Foreign prisoners in thai gaols have to serve a minimum of eight years before they can be sent back to serve out their sentences back home.

And they will have to serve out the remainder of their full sentence in their home gaol, no 50% recuctions, or time off for good behaviour nonsense.

So a prisoner sentenced to say, 25 years for a drug offence in thailand, would do 8 years in thailand, and then 17 years back home, even though a similar offence in the uk might only warrant a 5 year sentence, which in effect would mean serving only 2.5 years.

----------


## Gerbil

Its better to stay here and benefit from the frequent reductions in sentence (Kings Birthday, etc) - which they are not eligible for if they transfer back. Many prisoners refuse transfer back to the UK for just that reason.

Not sure why the Judge suggested he plead not guilty in this case rather than guilty?

If his guilty plea had been accepted, he'd probably get the standard sentence (around 20 years as death is off the table) - halved to 10 years for pleading guilty, less 2 years on remand = 8 years, then he'd be out in a 2-3 years (given the normal annual royal 'discounts')

Pleading not guilty (assuming he gets convicted) is going to give him the full 20 or so, so even with the annual reductions he'd probably serve about 10.

----------


## Stranger

> Not sure why the Judge suggested he plead not guilty in this case rather than guilty?


When did this happen? First I've heard of it?  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Gerbil

^ In the thread above




> When asked by the judge today whether he was confessing to the murder, Aldhouse at first responded: ''Yes, i did it.''
> 
> The judge pointed out that a guilty verdict could leave him in jail for many years, perhaps even for life. 
> 
> ''Did you murder Longfellow or not?'' the judge asked.
> 
> Aldhouse said he did not murder Longfellow and said he had followed his lawyer's advice in confessing. 
> 
> ''If you did not murder Dashawn Longfellow, why take the advice of your lawyer?'' the judge said.
> ...

----------


## barbaro

> The reality is that they probably have negotiated a deal with the UK government that will see aldhouse get the longest possible sentence, including the time awaiting extradition that will allow them to *convict him and send him almost immediately back to the UK to serve the sentence. Which will be significantly more justice than any US court has given to british victims of criminals living in the US*.


Long sentences are given.

Can you explain what you are talking about?

You seem to be focusing on nationality, which is not relevant, IMO.

----------


## Stranger

^^ Cheers Gerbil.

Does anyone know if the judge is using English or if interpreters/translators are being used?

----------


## Gerbil

^If it was on the record, it would have been in Thai via an interpreter.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

> Foreign prisoners in thai gaols have to serve a minimum of eight years before they can be sent back to serve out their sentences back home.
> 
> And they will have to serve out the remainder of their full sentence in their home gaol, no 50% recuctions, or time off for good behaviour nonsense.
> 
> So a prisoner sentenced to say, 25 years for a drug offence in thailand, would do 8 years in thailand, and then 17 years back home, even though a similar offence in the uk might only warrant a 5 year sentence, which in effect would mean serving only 2.5 years.


It varies from country to country, some places like Holland and Germany (I think but will stand corrected if I'm wrong) allow their own judiciary to become involved in the parole process. At the moment the UK whilst allowing prisoners home makes them serve out the term imposed by the Thai courts, although some prisoners are currently lodging appeals against this noteably Scott Hurford.

----------


## Fluke

Aldehouses sentence will also depend on what the deceased family want .
If Aldehouse could pay them some blood money, they could appeal to the Judge for leniency and the Judge will take that into consideration when passing sentence .   Unfortunately for Aldehouse, the deceased family have requested the death sentence

----------


## Gerbil

^ and where exactly did you get that bollocks from? There's no fucking 'blood money' law here you twat.

----------


## Fluke

> ^ and where exactly did you get that bollocks from? There's no fucking 'blood money' law here you twat.


  It may not be written in law , but it is the procedure  . If you compensate your victim , you will get a reduced sentence .
If all parties  can come to a financial agreement with each other, then the case will not even go to Court (for lesser crimes) .

----------


## Gerbil

^ Rubbish.

You are talking about minor disputes that are settled at the police station before a case is even filed.

----------


## Fluke

*A THAI teenager has paid $1546 to go free after being convicted over the murder of Adelaide man Andrew Oake. 				 				* 			 		 		The Seaford Rise taxi driver, 28, died on April 11 last year as a  result of injuries he sustained almost a month earlier when he was  attacked with a machete.
Mr Oake was set upon by three men on  motorbikes on March 17, 2010, in what is believed to have been a bungled  robbery near Prasart in north-eastern Thailand.
Only one of those men, Suvit Srimoonsri, who was a juvenile at the time, was arrested for the attack.
On  Wednesday, Srimoon-sri had his 10-year jail sentence cut to a  three-year suspended sentence and 20 hours of community service because  he had pleaded guilty and his family "showed remorse" by pay-ing Mr  Oake's family THB50,000, or $1546.
Mr Oake's father, Rory McDonald, was at Surin Juvenile and Family Court in the north-east of Thailand to hear the sentence.

 	"It is hard to comprehend  ... it is just unbelievable," Mr McDonald said.
"I was absolutely astounded. I just cannot believe how any legal system can hand down a sentence like that for murder.
"He  was found guilty (over the) murder. They talked about going out and  finding a foreigner and doing that to him  ... They conspired to do that  to my son.
"People in Australia need to know just how much corruption there is here and how dangerous it can be."
The  blood money payment was only accepted by the family on the basis that  it be part of a $3000 (THB100,000) reward to help Thai police catch the  other two attackers.
Mr Oake's Thai wife, Som, who was six months  pregnant when she witnessed the attack while they holidayed in Thailand  was with Mr McDonald for the trial.
She has since been granted Australian Citizenship so the Oake family can support her and daughter Angelina.
The  couple were travelling between villages in the area of Prasart when Mr  Oake was slashed on the arms and head with a machete by men on  motorbikes. He died on April 11 while travelling for treatment, from  what is understood to have been a heart attack linked to blood clots and  infection of his injuries.
Srimoonsri was the only one of the  three assailants captured. Another suspect, Somyod Sangchan, was granted  a Thai passport and escaped to Macau despite there being a warrant out  for his arrest.
An arrest warrant for a third offender was issued but his whereabouts is still unknown.
Srimoonsri pleaded guilty to conspiring to murder and conspiring to carry a weapon in public without reasonable cause.
Australian Embassy officials in Bangkok have contacted Mr McDonald to explain to him how Srimoonsri was allowed to walk free.
The  information from Second Secretary and Consul Amanda Spencer says:  "According to the court official, Mr Srimoonsri, was charged with  conspiring to murder and conspiring to carry a weapon (knife) in public  without reasonable cause, and received a sentence of 10 years'  imprisonment.
"The sentence was reduced by the court to five years  and then suspended by the court for three years as he pleaded guilty to  all charges, was underage when the incident happened and also the  accused's parents showed their remorse by making a payment of THB50,000  ($1546) to Mr Oake's family."
Srimoonsri will be required to  report to the Surin Juvenile Detention Centre every three months for  three years and perform public service for 20 hours.
Mr McDonald  said he would appeal the sentence in the Thai High Court. However, that  is likely to cost him $10,000 in addition to the $80,000 he has already  spent in lawyers' fees, travel costs and fees associated with getting  Som and her baby safely to Australia. "Adding to the frustration and the  pain is that we have had no support at all," Mr McDonald said.
"If  you get yourself in trouble over here, you're on your own." The  Australian Embassy has warned Mr McDonald that his appeal could take  several years.

----------


## Gerbil

^ Still rubbish. Bad reporting. The money had nothing to do with the sentence.

Some idiots never learn, you can have the final word on this. I'll rely on the knowledge of a chat I had with one of my brother-in-laws about the subject of sentencing I had a while ago. He's a senior judge here.

----------


## Fluke

The sentence was reduced by the court to five years  and then suspended  by the court for three years as he pleaded guilty to  all charges, was  underage when the incident happened and also the  accused's parents  showed their remorse by making a payment of THB50,000  ($1546) to Mr  Oake's family."

----------


## Lorenzo

> Some idiots never learn,


Easy there ..... Fluke is a prospective business owner in Thailand

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> 
> The reality is that they probably have negotiated a deal with the UK government that will see aldhouse get the longest possible sentence, including the time awaiting extradition that will allow them to *convict him and send him almost immediately back to the UK to serve the sentence. Which will be significantly more justice than any US court has given to british victims of criminals living in the US*.
> 
> 
> Long sentences are given.
> 
> Can you explain what you are talking about?
> ...


The primary issue for the UK government in extraditing aldhouse has been UK human rights issues. And this is where the legal and politial risks for both the thai and british governments lie should he be convicted and jailed. If something bad were to happen to him, it would be hassle for both governments, and at the end of the day that is what they care about above all else. These risks would be negated if aldhouse were to be transferred to the UK, if the sentence is a determining factor in allowing this to happen, then a sentence will be given that does allow his swift transfer to the UK.

There are wanted and convicted criminals living openly in the US, whom the US refuses to extradite to the UK despite them carrying acts every bit as serious and unpleasent as those brown skinned Muslims your government feels the need of ex judicially execute with a drone attack in foreign sovereign states.
Quite a few brits are acutely aware of the role of the US and its citizens in our own terrorist actions and find your nations stance on its own problems exstreamly hypercritical, as we do the American hyperball  wanting to have aldhouse ex judicially murdered, et al on this thread.

----------


## hazz

> ^ Still rubbish. Bad reporting. The money had nothing to do with the sentence.
> 
> Some idiots never learn, you can have the final word on this. I'll rely on the knowledge of a chat I had with one of my brother-in-laws about the subject of sentencing I had a while ago. He's a senior judge here.


let's be honest, whilst there is no law in thailand regarding blood money, there is an unwritten law about sending your lawyer to see the judge with a pile of cash, I believe its traditional to deliver it in a pizza box. provided you have delivered enough cash you will be allowed to buy whatever justice you want for yourself.

I think you will find that trying to find a judge who is not on the take, is like trying to find an honest man in parliament.

----------


## Fluke

[quote=hazz;2365768][quote=barbaro;2365361]


> There are wanted and convicted criminals living openly in the US, whom the US refuses to extradite to the UK despite them carrying acts every bit as serious and unpleasent as those brown skinned Muslims your government feels the need of ex judicially execute with a drone attack in foreign sovereign states.
> .


  Could you name them please.

----------


## Necron99

[QUOTE=Fluke;2365783][quote=hazz;2365768]


> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> 
> There are wanted and convicted criminals living openly in the US, whom the US refuses to extradite to the UK despite them carrying acts every bit as serious and unpleasent as those brown skinned Muslims your government feels the need of ex judicially execute with a drone attack in foreign sovereign states.
> .
> 
> 
>   Could you name them please.


Bolivian ex presidente.
Rumsfeld,
Cheney.

----------


## Fluke

[quote=Necron99;2365810][quote=Fluke;2365783]


> Originally Posted by barbaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by hazz
> ...


  Rumsfeld and Cheney are not "wanted and convicted criminals" who are wanted by the UK Gov for extradition

----------


## toslti

It seems that Aldhouse is not exactly endearing himself to the prison authorities or indeed to his fellow inmates.

VIP Inmate Lee Aldouse Rated as Phuket's Worst Ever Prisoner - Phuket Wan

----------


## Rocksteady

Read the article and it seems the statement that he's 'very very naughty' and the worst prisoner they have ever had are very very hard to believe!

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

After reding that article the 'pittbull' is either thick as pig shit, or on a death wish. From what I have read, the Thai prison system is a little like that Japanese proverb - the nail that sticks out, gets hammered down...

----------


## Rocksteady

^ He's psycopathic so has an incredible ego which demands constant attention and feeding

----------


## Cujo

> After reding that article the 'pittbull' is either thick as pig shit, or on a death wish. From what I have read, the Thai prison system is a little like that Japanese proverb - the nail that sticks out, gets hammered down...


This is the thing though, it seems under the terms of his extradition he is entitled to those things.
Under the circumstances I'd sure try and get what had been agreed upon as well.



> Thailand's lawyers here and in Britain had worked extremely hard to win him back. Extra care had to be taken so as not to breach the terms of the agreement with Britain, she said at a long meeting.
> 
> Khun Intranee had flown especially to Britain and joined senior police who escorted Aldhouse back to Phuket. 
> 
> *Unfortunately, Aldhouse was also in the room when Khun Intranee briefed police and his jailers about the special nature of the case.* 
> 
> ''Lee now believes he is a VIP,'' Commander Rapin said today. ''He says to us 'If you don't do this for me, I am going to tell the embassy.'''

----------


## toslti

> ^ He's psycopathic so has an incredible ego which demands constant attention and feeding


Typical foreign box kicker.....so hard until the going gets tough then winge like mad. Probably cries himself to sleep at night whilst sucking his thumb.

----------


## toslti

> Read the article and it seems the statement that he's 'very very naughty' and the worst prisoner they have ever had are very very hard to believe!

----------


## The Master Cool

> ^ Still rubbish. Bad reporting. The money had nothing to do with the sentence.
> 
> Some idiots never learn, you can have the final word on this. I'll rely on the knowledge of a chat I had with one of my brother-in-laws about the subject of sentencing I had a while ago. He's a senior judge here.


Fluke is of course correct. Financial compensation softens sentences in all but perhaps, written law. Your BiL, if he exists, likely just passed off an embarrassing topic. 

Don't worry should you ever find yourself in strife here, money overides their xenophobicism.  :Smile: 

http://voices.yahoo.com/cash-payment...r-1949726.html

_"A 61-year-old former Perth resident will serve just two years and nine months imprisonment for the murder of a 46-year-old Hawaii resident in the northern Thailand city of Chiang Mai after making a cash payment of Bt100,000 (US$2,955) to a woman who claimed to be the girlfriend of the victim"_




> That sounds familiar. He might even delete his photos if he feels particularly petulant and precious.


He's Emperor Turd?  :Confused:

----------


## robuzo

> After reding that article the 'pittbull' is either thick as pig shit, or on a death wish. From what I have read, the Thai prison system is a little like that Japanese proverb - the nail that sticks out, gets hammered down...


Kind of a shame he isn't in a Japanese prison. They'd sort his personality issues for him.

----------


## Looper

> Originally Posted by Gerbil
> 
> 
> ^ and where exactly did you get that bollocks from? There's no fucking 'blood money' law here you twat.
> 
> 
>   It may not be written in law , but it is the procedure  . If you compensate your victim , you will get a reduced sentence .
> If all parties  can come to a financial agreement with each other, then the case will not even go to Court (for lesser crimes) .


Which means the law is for sale.

Which means that citizens are not equal before the law.

Which means the law is an ass.

It is a mark of a civilised society when money and privilege gets you nowhere when charged with a criminal offence.

A retired judge in Sydney went to jail about 6 years ago for lying about somebody else driving his car to get off a speeding fine.

Even Princess Anne has a criminal record for letting her corgi shit on the pavement or something.

----------


## socal

> I think some of you are under the the illusion that the thai's have some interest in justice over this affair. chalerm's police instructor son tells you everything you need to know about thai justice. 
> 
> The reality is that they probably have negotiated a deal with the UK government that will see aldhouse get the longest possible sentence, including the time awaiting extradition that will allow them to convict him and send him almost immediately back to the UK to serve the sentence. Which will be significantly more justice than any US court has given to british victims of criminals living in the US.


If the cocksucking limeys will  let out the Lockerbee bomber out early, they will let this hunk of shit out early.

----------


## hazz

^yes, not one out the UK's finest moments, but I have heard from a fly on the wall at the negotiations that the libyians made a convincing case. 

They pointed out that the US has protected numerous terrorists wanted in the UK and that their chap had already received far more punishment than say an american would ever receive for bringing down a civilian aircraft.... an issue not unconnected with why lockerbi happened in the first place. so the brits could safly take the bribe and release the libyan... knowing that the americans would never be shameless or hypercritical enough to kick up too much of a fuss.

----------


## hazz

> It seems that Aldhouse is not exactly endearing himself to the prison authorities or indeed to his fellow inmates.
> 
> VIP Inmate Lee Aldouse Rated as Phuket's Worst Ever Prisoner - Phuket Wan



Thats because they are all confused by his white skin. All they have to do is imagine that aldhouse's name is Somchai Khunplome, treat him as such and then everyone will be happy. simple really

----------


## StrontiumDog

Phuket's VIP Prisoner. Lee Aldhouse, Continues to Alarm Jailers - Phuket Wan

 
Lee Aldhouse arrives back on Phuket in December, bound for jail
 Photo by phuketwan.com/file

*Phuket's VIP Prisoner. Lee Aldhouse, Continues to Alarm Jailers*

         By Chutima Sidasathian    
Tuesday, April 9, 2013

PHUKET: Troublesome British prisoner Lee Aldhouse continues to disturb  life at Phuket Prison, fighting with another inmate and tearing down a  flyscreen across his dormitory cell bars. 

Aldhouse, due in August to face the continuation of his trial for the  alleged murder of a former US Marine in 2010, is considered the  worst-behaved inmate in the Phuket jail, sources have told _Phuketwan_.

Worse may be to come for Aldhouse with relatives of the man he stabbed  to death, Dashawn Longfellow, planning to fly to Phuket to see justice  done. 

Bobbette Anderson, Dashawn's aunt, said she and Dashawn's mother were hoping to get to Phuket for the trial judge's decision. 

''I want to see Aldhouse's face when he is sentenced for his senseless  murder of my nephew,'' Ms Anderson said today.  ''I hope he rots in hell  for taking a wonderful man's life. 

''We are hoping he is found guilty and spends the rest of his miserable life in a Thai prison.''

In December, Aldhouse became the first Briton to be sent to Thailand  under an extradition agreement between the two countries that had been  in place for 101 years. He continues to seek VIP treatment inside Phuket  Prison.

''He has a highly developed sense of self-importance,'' one source said.  ''He is mostly avoided by other prisoners because his behavior is  erratic.''

Another British prisoner became involved in a punch-up with the former  Thai kickboxer, the source said, but neither man was seriously injured. 

More of a problem, though, was Aldhouse's dislike of the new flywire  screens, added to the cell dormitory bars to keep out mosquitoes and  other insects. 

All of the dormitory's other 29 occupants had no problem with the screens. But Aldhouse did. 

''Lee pulled them all down,'' the source said. ''His visiting rights might be curtailed as punishment.''

Jailers are sensitive about treating Aldhouse too harshly because of  continuing concerns in Britain about a British citizen being extradited  to a jail in a developing country. 

Aldhouse admits to killing Longfellow on Phuket then fleeing to Brtain,  where he was apprehended, but denies he intended to commit murder.

----------


## wasabi

He is so lucky not to be incarcerated in U.S.A prison Angola but in the luxury Phuket Thailand.

----------


## Lantern

Still being a tosser I see, roll on August.

----------


## Lantern

Supposed to be back in court this Saturday, hope it's sentencing time.

----------


## socal

> Supposed to be back in court this Saturday, hope it's sentencing time.


So he was convicted ? Give us a legit update of you are going to bump a thread...

----------


## Mid

*Yes, I Did It, 
Says Lee Aldhouse: Phuket Murder Case of Former US Marine Draws to Close*
Chutima Sidasathian    
Wednesday, August 28, 2013

 
_Dashawn Longfellow, stabbed to death by Lee Aldhouse_

*PHUKET:* In a dramatic moment in Phuket Provincial Court today, Briton  Lee Aldhouse confessed to murdering former US Marine Dashawn Longfellow.

The confession opens the way to a speedy sentence and an end to a long  pursuit and trial that has engaged emotions on Phuket and on both sides  of the Atlantic. 

To heighten the drama, the girlfriends of both men met in the courtroom today and hugged each other. 

The judge asked Aldhouse, dressed in Phuket Prison garb and wearing shackles: ''Did you do it? Did you kill Mr Longfellow?''

Aldhouse, reversing his previous not guilty plea, said: ''Yes I did.''

The prosecutor held up a photograph of a knife and asked: ''You killed him with this knife?''

Aldhouse: ''Yes, yes, yes.''

Police and the prosecutor's office have some additional questions for  Dashawn Longfellow's girlfriend, who was with him when Aldhouse ambushed  and killed the American on August 14, 2010. 

Sentencing is likely as early as September 2, with the Prosecutor  warning Aldhouse today that even with a guilty plea halving the normal  sentence, he will probably face 50 years. 

On the night of the killing, Aldhouse and Longfellow  fought a fist  fight at the Freedom Bar in Rawai, southern Phuket. Aldhouse started the  fight, but lost.

Soon after, a security camera filmed Aldhouse grabbing knives from a  local 7-Eleven before following Longfellow home and stabbing him to  death. 

Aldhouse speedily fled Thailand and was arrested days later when he  landed at London's Heathrow Airport. A long court battle ensued to have  him sent back to Thailand to face justice. 

In December, Aldhouse became the first prisoner extradited from Britain  to Thailand, even though a treaty between the two countries had been in  place for 101 years. 

His return to Phuket, escorted by Thai officials, reignited interest in  the case, especially among his family and friends in the US.

Anxious for justice, Longfellow's mother Tammy wrote on a memorial Facebook site just days ago:  

''My dear son iam so very sorry i cant believe it's been 3yrs that no  good scum took u from me dashawn there are so many days i just want to  give up so i can just see ur face and to hold u one more time it's so  damn hard not being there in court when they say to that trash rot in  hell i feel so helpless down here doing nothing i feel like a bad mom  bubba i love so damn much iam so mad he took u from me iam so lost  without u i love u my dear angle love mom.''

She is expected to be delighted with Aldhouse's change of heart today.

phuketwan.com

----------


## patsycat

Not such the tough guy now, is he?

----------


## BaitongBoy

At least he admitted it...stupid fool...

----------


## Begbie

It's to get a 50% reduction in his sentence. He'll be out in a few years.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Sentencing is likely as early as September 2, with the Prosecutor warning Aldhouse today that even with a guilty plea halving the normal sentence, he will probably face 50 years.


Maybe not...

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

If they let him come back to the UK to serve his sentence,after 3 years, I cant see any British government make him serve 50 years.

----------


## Fluke

> If they let him come back to the UK to serve his sentence,after 3 years, I cant see any British government make him serve 50 years.


  I think that they have too, thats why some UK prisoners in Thailand refuse to be sent back to serve their sentence in the U.K., the hope that they will get a Royal Pardon from the King

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well if you look at the case of Sandra Gregory:

She was sentenced to 25 years, and did four in Thailand before being transferred back. Due to the severity of the offence in Thailand, she was destined to complete 21 more years in High Security prisons (apparently the length of the sentence is the issue, not the equivalent sentence in the UK). After three more years, she received a kings pardon.

She often said she preferred Lard Prao because at least they were let out and they had a relative amount of freedom. In the UK she was out of a cell for an hour a day.

So if he does go back, it will be max. security.

However, I remember a farang who beat his farang girlfriend to death in Patong a few years back, and IIRC he only got 14 years for it.

----------


## socal

> At least he admitted it...stupid fool...


Hes a fool for admitting it too.

I doubt he will do 50 years but now that he got transferred back, they have to make it worthwhile.

----------


## Fluke

His defence wouldnt have stuck up in Court .
Going not guilty when you quite clearly are guilty results in a longer sentence

----------


## taxexile

> To heighten the drama, the girlfriends of both men met in the courtroom today and hugged each other.


Wonder what that was all about.

----------


## StrontiumDog

*Phuket NEWS: Phuket murder trial: Girlfriend recounts night Aldhou

Phuket murder trial: Girlfriend recounts night Aldhouse stabbed US Marine Dashawn Longfellow

* _Phuket Gazette -_ _Monday,  September 9,  2013 5:49:00 PM_


The  girlfriend of US Marine Dashawn Longfellow (above), stabbed to death in  Phuket in 2010, testified in court on Friday. Photo: Facebook






 
          PHUKET: A witness in the Lee Aldhouse murder trial provided shocking testimony on Friday afternoon. 

Following  the arrival in court, 10 minutes late, of a grim-faced Aldhouse, a  female Thai witness explained that she was the girlfriend of the victim,  US Marine Dashawn Longfellow, at the time of his death.

She then gave her account of how a seemingly ordinary night in Rawai exploded into deadly violence, just over three years ago. 

The girlfriend, who requested the media to not name her, was the only witness to appear at the hearing. 

Her testimony began with the arrival of a court translator at 2:44pm.

The girlfriend testified as follows: 

“I was a waitress at the Freedom bar in Rawai (map here).  On August 14, at 1:20am, Dashawn [Longfellow] came to the bar to pick  me up and take me back to our apartment at the Yanui Resort 2. 

By  the time Dashawn arrived, there were only about 10 people still at the  bar, because it was close to closing time. While he was waiting for me,  he sat down at a table where one other tourist was sitting. The table  was in the center of the bar and there were seats around the table.  Dashawn did not order anything.

Then at 1:40am, Mr Lee Aldhouse  pulled up, on a dark green Honda Click motorbike. He came into the bar  looking angry. He ordered a bottle of beer and sat at another table. 

At  2am, Mr Aldhouse stood up and started talking loudly, like he was  angry, with the remaining customers, before challenging every one of  them to a fight. 

Dashawn got up to go to the toilet, but Mr  Aldhouse wouldn’t let him pass. The next thing I knew they were  fighting. I looked up and saw Mr Aldhouse punching Dashawn in the face.

Other customers tried to stop the fight, but Mr Aldhouse started hitting them too.

Mr Aldhouse then left the bar. My friend said he went to the 7-Eleven, about 100 meters away.

My friend said he left the shop with a knife. My friend warned me to take my boyfriend [Dashawn] back home as soon as possible.

When we arrived home [at the resort], Dashawn went to a nearby shop to buy water. 

At  3:30am, I heard him return to the house and I opened the [slide-mirror]  door, but the door came off its runner. Dashawn and I were trying to  fix the door when Mr Aldhouse turned up.

He was wearing a black “hoodie” [hooded shirt]. He came up to Dashawn and stabbed him twice in the chest with a knife. 

Dashawn  told me to go back inside, but he was beginning to stagger. I stood at  the door and threw a clothes rack at Mr Aldhouse to try to make him stay  away.

Seeing me trying to protect Dashawn, Mr Aldhouse, said,  ‘Come on’ – but when I called for neighbors to help, he took off on his  motorbike.

Rescue workers arrived at around 5am and tried to  revive Dashawn. They took him to hospital, but at around 7am the doctors  said he was dead.

On hearing what had happened, a friend came to  visit me at our house. On her way to the resort, she saw the knife that  Aldhouse had used, which he had dropped near the house. She called the  police, who came quickly to inspect the area.” 

With that, Dashawn’s girlfriend concluded her testimony.

Judge Montri Saroj declared the court adjourned and set October 21 as the date for the trial to continue.

----------


## nidhogg

> Mr Aldhouse then left the bar. My friend said he went to the 7-Eleven, about 100 meters away.
> 
> My friend said he left the shop with a knife. 
> 
> 
> .


Hmm.  Must be different rules for testamony here.....

----------


## Stranger

Any updates?

On the family's Facebook page they are accusing Longfellow's gf of lying in court. Apparently she said Aldhouse attacked her boyfriend in the bar and she shielded him. The family (and media), suggest otherwise - that Aldhouse started it, then Longfellow tore him a new one. Then after being humiliated, Aldhouse took revenge with a knife.

----------


## socal

I think the Seppo and the Chav were cut from the white trash cloth. Their girlfriends hugging indicates that..

----------


## Stranger

> I think the Seppo and the Chav were cut from the white trash cloth. Their girlfriends hugging indicates that..


A bit harsh, no?

By all accounts Longfellow was a decent sort.

----------


## Gerbil

> I think the Seppo and the Chav were cut from the white trash cloth.


Longfellow was black, so how does that make him white trash?

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> I think the Seppo and the Chav were cut from the white trash cloth. Their girlfriends hugging indicates that..
> 
> 
> A bit harsh, no?
> 
> By all accounts Longfellow was a decent sort.


Socal is a bit "special".  If he could, he would post in crayon.

Most reports put it the same way.  Aldhouse started it, longfellow handed him his arse, and aldhouse sought "payback".

----------


## Stranger

Back on topic. 

Agreement or not, I really wish this piece of vermin gets the death penalty. Better still, put him on death row for 2-3 years. Let this coward think about what lays ahead for him, every single minute of every day.

----------


## Gerbil

^ aint going to happen. he wouldnt have been extradited if the death penalty was on the table.

----------


## Stranger

> ^ aint going to happen. he wouldnt have been extradited if the death penalty was on the table.


True. 

Next best thing is for him to do his time in the Bangkok Hilton.

----------


## DJ Pat

There's surely an agreement that he transfers to a UK jail within about 7 years, I doubt he'd ever qualify for a Royal Pardon

----------


## Lantern

I seem to remember he's back in court 21st October.

----------


## crepitas

> These guys are under 25 and they are killing each other. They are losers. These kind of guys think they are in a movie.
> 
> This happens every night in Vancouver Canada where I am from but its usually about women. 
> 
> I come to Thailand to get away from this kind of BS.


really...? Every night?.....west end, gas town, east end, china town....555
shall ask my son, a Van cop about that..methinks Vancouver is not really _that_ bad ..mostly drunk rubbies and _domestics_.....555

----------


## Tom Sawyer

I've been to Vancouver many times. It's a nice place. I agree. I do feel though it's become a bit more "police state" with the big "unmarked" cars wailing their sirens and the big steroid bloated flack jacketed guys barking at people. The last 7 or 8 years of traveling there I feel the police are just a bit too aggressive. I don't know your son, maybe he's the exception.  It is a bit of a rough and tumble place, but hardly on par with some of the shit hole cities in the USA or many other armpit locations of the world (look at India). I would walk down the streets of Vancouver's west end or downtown at 1 am and not feel threatened. I can't say the same thing about almost any market town in England around the same time of early morning. I do like Canada, it's up there with Australia as a retirement place.

----------


## pickel

> I do feel though it's become a bit more "police state" with the big "unmarked" cars wailing their sirens and the big steroid bloated flack jacketed guys barking at people.


I've been in Vancouver for the last 5 months and haven't seen either of those. Where were you? Hastings and Main?

----------


## Stranger

Any updates?

Thought sentencing was this week.

----------


## metisdead

> Any updates?
> 
> Thought sentencing was this week.



_Sentencing is likely as early as September 2_

Yes, I Did It, Says Lee Aldhouse: Phuket Murder Case of Former US Marine Draws to Close - Phuket Wan

----------


## Stranger

> _Sentencing is likely as early as September 2_



What a joke eh. How can it take this long? Ffs.

----------


## Mr Lick

Brown envelopes in short supply?  :Smile:

----------


## metisdead

So has he actually been convicted yet?

I thought he had admitted killing him, but not with intent. The prosecutors were pushing for murder (intended). I don't believe that he has pleaded guilty to their charges or that they have accepted his lessor plea. 

So when is the trial or what exact charges has he pleaded guilty to, that the prosecutors are not pushing for more?

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Seeing me trying to protect Dashawn, Mr Aldhouse, said, ‘Come on’ – but when I called for neighbors to help, he took off on his motorbike.


Utter faggot, cvnt deserves a relentless beating.

----------


## Mr Lick

> I thought he had admitted killing him, but not with intent. The prosecutors were pushing for murder (intended). I don't believe that he has pleaded guilty to their charges or that they have accepted his lessor plea.


 
He had over 2 years to come up with a defence to the murder and this is the best he could muster.


*He said that on the night of the killing he had been attacked by a group who had beaten him up, damaging his teeth, chin and face. He added that because he was drunk at the time he did not recognise them.*

*Fearing for his life, he ran into a nearby 7-Eleven and asked for a knife. The staff threw two knives onto the floor, which he picked up. He only wanted to protect himself, he said.*

*He said that he was outside Mr Longfellow’s accommodation because he was looking for his dog, which had gone missing. He heard somebody talking and then someone grabbed him from behind.*

*He was shocked, and in reaction, jabbed behind himself with “the knife”, twice.*

*He said he really did not know at the time who had grabbed him. The attacker let go of him and he turned to see who it was. The stabbed man saw his own blood flowing and ran into the building.*

*The judge asked again for him to plead to the charge of murder. He replied that he was not guilty.*



Not surprisingly after reading his own version of accounts, over and over again, he has since pleaded guilty in the hope of a more lenient sentence.

----------


## metisdead

So he has pleaded not guilty. 

So when is the trial?

----------


## Mr Lick

> Not surprisingly after reading his own version of accounts, over and over again, *he has since pleaded guilty* in the hope of a more lenient sentence


No trial, just sentencing.

----------


## metisdead

> *The judge asked again for him to plead to the charge of murder. He replied that he was not guilty.*
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprisingly after reading his own version of accounts, over and over again, he has since pleaded guilty in the hope of a more lenient sentence.


Your report states that he pleaded not guilty to the charge of murder.

Where is it reported that he has pleaded guilty to murder?

----------


## Fluke

He changed his plea to guilty during the trial, scroll back a few pages ^

----------


## Mr Lick

*Yes, I Did It, Says Lee Aldhouse: Phuket Murder Case of Former US Marine Draws to Close*


By Chutima Sidasathian Wednesday, August 28, 2013

PHUKET: In a dramatic moment in Phuket Provincial Court today, Briton Lee Aldhouse confessed to murdering former US Marine Dashawn Longfellow.

The confession opens the way to a speedy sentence and an end to a long pursuit and trial that has engaged emotions on Phuket and on both sides of the Atlantic. 



To heighten the drama, the girlfriends of both men met in the courtroom today and hugged each other. 

The judge asked Aldhouse, dressed in Phuket Prison garb and wearing shackles: ''Did you do it? Did you kill Mr Longfellow?''

Aldhouse, reversing his previous not guilty plea, said: ''Yes I did.''

The prosecutor held up a photograph of a knife and asked: ''You killed him with this knife?''

Aldhouse: ''Yes, yes, yes.''

Police and the prosecutor's office have some additional questions for Dashawn Longfellow's girlfriend, who was with him when Aldhouse ambushed and killed the American on August 14, 2010. 

Sentencing is likely as early as September 2, with the Prosecutor warning Aldhouse today that even with a guilty plea halving the normal sentence, he will probably face 50 years. 

On the night of the killing, Aldhouse and Longfellow fought a fist fight at the Freedom Bar in Rawai, southern Phuket. Aldhouse started the fight, but lost.

Soon after, a security camera filmed Aldhouse grabbing knives from a local 7-Eleven before following Longfellow home and stabbing him to death. 

Aldhouse speedily fled Thailand and was arrested days later when he landed at London's Heathrow Airport. A long court battle ensued to have him sent back to Thailand to face justice. 

In December, Aldhouse became the first prisoner extradited from Britain to Thailand, even though a treaty between the two countries had been in place for 101 years.

----------


## metisdead

That states that he admitted killing him, something he admitted from the start, not that he pleaded guilty or admitted to murder with intent. 

Have you got another source besides this poorly written glam-rag?

----------


## metisdead

From Sept. 9th 2013.

_"Judge Montri Saroj declared the court adjourned and set October 21 as the date for the trial to continue."_

Phuket NEWS: Phuket murder trial: Girlfriend recounts night Aldhou


So no, he hasn't pleaded guilty, he has admitted killing him, but not with intent. The trial is for the charge murder with intent, which he has denied.

----------


## Fluke

HUKET: In a dramatic moment in Phuket Provincial Court today, Briton Lee  Aldhouse confessed to murdering former US Marine Dashawn Longfellow.

The confession opens the way to a speedy sentence and an end to a long  pursuit and trial that has engaged emotions on Phuket and on both sides  of the Atlantic. 






To heighten the drama, the girlfriends of both men met in the courtroom today and hugged each other. 

The judge asked Aldhouse, dressed in Phuket Prison garb and wearing shackles: ''Did you do it? Did you kill Mr Longfellow?''

Aldhouse, reversing his previous not guilty plea, said: ''Yes I did.''

The prosecutor held up a photograph of a knife and asked: ''You killed him with this knife?''

Aldhouse: ''Yes, yes, yes.''

Police and the prosecutor's office have some additional questions for  Dashawn Longfellow's girlfriend, who was with him when Aldhouse ambushed  and killed the American on August 14, 2010. 

Sentencing is likely as early as September 2, with the Prosecutor  warning Aldhouse today that even with a guilty plea halving the normal  sentence, he will probably face 50 years. 

On the night of the killing, Aldhouse and Longfellow  fought a fist  fight at the Freedom Bar in Rawai, southern Phuket. Aldhouse started the  fight, but lost.

Soon after, a security camera filmed Aldhouse grabbing knives from a  local 7-Eleven before following Longfellow home and stabbing him to  death. 

Aldhouse speedily fled Thailand and was arrested days later when he  landed at London's Heathrow Airport. A long court battle ensued to have  him sent back to Thailand to face justice. 

In December, Aldhouse became the first prisoner extradited from Britain  to Thailand, even though a treaty between the two countries had been in  place for 101 years. 

His return to Phuket, escorted by Thai officials, reignited interest in  the case, especially among his family and friends in the US.

Anxious for justice, Longfellow's mother Tammy wrote on a memorial Facebook site just days ago:  
''My dear son iam so very sorry i cant believe it's been 3yrs that no  good scum took u from me dashawn there are so many days i just want to  give up so i can just see ur face and to hold u one more time it's so  damn hard not being there in court when they say to that trash rot in  hell i feel so helpless down here doing nothing i feel like a bad mom  bubba i love so damn much iam so mad he took u from me iam so lost  without u i love u my dear angle love mom.''

She is expected to be delighted with Aldhouse's change of heart today.

----------


## Mid

^

Yes, I Did It, Says Lee Aldhouse: Phuket Murder Case of Former US Marine Draws to Close - Phuket Wan

----------


## socal

> ^
> 
> Yes, I Did It, Says Lee Aldhouse: Phuket Murder Case of Former US Marine Draws to Close - Phuket Wan


No shit. 

White trash

----------


## Mikey Forester

The Thai reporting is atrocious. 

 ''Did you do it? Did you kill Mr Longfellow?''
''Yes I did.''
''You killed him with this knife?''
''Yes, yes, yes.''

That is not a guilty plea. 

You would surely imagine that the court would have asked him or his  brief how they plead on the charges of murder with intent. Then a clear  guilty or not guilty answer. 

From the first time in court he admitted that he killed him by stabbing  him, but did not intend to kill him, so is not guilty of murder. From  these reports they are only clarifying this view and adding in their own  'admitted' to murder.  

_"Sentencing is likely as early as September 2, "_  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Meanwhile on Sept. 9th

_
"Judge Montri Saroj declared the court adjourned and set October 21 as the date for the trial to continue. "_


*So I think we can all take it that he hasn't pleaded guilty,* and the trial is on going, with the next installment in 10 days time.

You would think that court reporting is so easy that even a local could do it. But apparently not.  :Smile:

----------


## Mikey Forester

Reading the report from August, posted above in post #1609 by Fluke really does show how bad the situation is with these Thai newspapers.

Especially seeing the next Thai report from Sept. 9th about the on going trial.




> In a dramatic moment in Phuket Provincial Court today, Briton Lee   Aldhouse confessed to murdering former US Marine Dashawn Longfellow.


No he didn't.




> The confession opens the way to a speedy sentence


No it doesn't because there was no confession to the charge of murder.






> Aldhouse, reversing his previous not guilty plea, said: ''Yes I did.''


He was not reversing his not guilty plea. He was stating that he killed him, which he stated before.





> Sentencing is likely as early as *September 2*, with the Prosecutor   warning Aldhouse today that even with a guilty plea halving the normal   sentence, he will probably face 50 years.


*Sept. 9th* and the trial was continuing.





> She is expected to be delighted with Aldhouse's change of heart today.


There was no change of heart.

What a stinker of a reporter!

----------


## Mr Lick

This from Chiang Rai Times which quotes the defendants lawyer.


*Lee Aldhouse Pleads Guilty to Murdering a Former US Marine Dashawn Longfellow*





PHUKET – British kickboxer Lee Aldhouse has pleaded guilty to murdering a former US Marine during a bar fight in Thailand, his lawyer said, reversing his previous plea on Wednesday




 Dashawn Longfellow


Prosecutors allege Lee Aldhouse stabbed to death 23-year-old Dashawn Longfellow — who was in Phuket after sustaining a combat injury in Afghanistan — in a 2010 fight in the tourist resort of Phuket.

Aldhouse, known in Phuket by his ring name “The Pitbull”, fled to his home country after the incident and become the first British suspect to be extradited to Thailand under a century-old treaty.

“A court today read him his (murder) charge and he pleaded guilty,” his lawyer Kampon Siriwatunyoo told reporters, without giving details of why he changed his plea.

Phuket prosecutor Chaingsaen Panya said Aldhouse’s hearing was expected to start on September 2 and would see three witnesses take the stand.

Under Thai murder laws Aldhouse could face the death penalty or up to life in prison.

Aldhouse fled to Britain after Longfellow was stabbed but was arrested upon arrival and detained for almost two years while he fought extradition to Thailand.

He lost his extradition battle and in December last year became the first Briton in more than a century to be sent to Thailand for trial



This article was posted on 29th August 2013 and related to his plea in court.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Phuket murder trial: Girlfriend recounts night Aldhouse stabbed US Marine Dashawn Longfellow*

 Phuket Gazette 2013-09-09



*PHUKET: A witness in the Lee Aldhouse murder trial provided a shocking testimony on Friday afternoon.*

Following the arrival in court, 10 minutes late, of a grim-faced Aldhouse, a female Thai witness explained that she was the girlfriend of the victim, US Marine Dashawn Longfellow, at the time of his death.

She then gave her account of how a seemingly ordinary night in Rawai exploded into deadly violence, just over three years ago.

The girlfriend, who requested the media to not name her, was the only witness to appear at the hearing.

Her testimony began with the arrival of a court translator at 2:44pm.

The girlfriend testified: “I was a waitress at Freedom bar in Rawai. On August 14, at 1:20am, Dashawn [Longfellow] came to the bar to pick me up and take back to our apartment at the Yanui Resort 2.

By the time Dashawn arrived, there were only about 10 people still at the bar, because it was close to closing time. While he was waiting for me, he sat down at a table where one other tourist was sitting. The table was in the center of the bar and there were seats around the table. Dashawn did not order anything.

Then at 1:40am, Mr Lee Aldhouse pulled up, on a dark green Honda Click motorbike. He came into the bar looking angry. He ordered a bottle of beer and sat at another table.

At 2am, Mr Aldhouse stood up and started talking loudly, like he was angry, with the remaining customers, before challenging every one of them to a fight.

Dashawn got up to go to the toilet, but Mr Aldhouse wouldn’t let him pass. The next thing I knew they were fighting. I looked up and saw Mr Aldhouse punching Dashawn in the face.

Other customers tried to stop the fight, but Mr Aldhouse started hitting them too.

Mr Aldhouse then left the bar. My friend said he went to the 7-Eleven, about 100 meters away.

My friend said he left the shop with a knife. My friend warned me to take my boyfriend [Dashawn] back home as soon as possible.

When we arrived home [at the resort], Dashawn went to a nearby shop to buy water.

At 3:30am, I heard him return to the house and I opened the [slide-mirror] door, but the door came off its runner. Dashawn and I were trying to fix the door when Mr Aldhouse turned up.

He was wearing a black “hoodie” [hooded shirt]. He came up to Dashawn and stabbed him twice in the chest with a knife.

Dashawn told me go back inside, but he was started staggering. I stood at the door and throw a clothes rack at Mr Aldhouse to try to make him stay away.

Seeing me trying to protect Dashawn, Mr Aldhouse, said, ‘Come on’ – but when I called for neighbors to help, he took off on his motorbike.

Rescue workers arrived at around 5am and tried to revive Dashawn. They took him to hospital, but at around 7am doctors said he was dead.

On hearing what had happened, a friend came to visit me at our house. On her way to the resort, she saw the knife that Aldhouse had used, which he had dropped near the house. She called the police, who came quickly to inspect the area,” Dashawn’s girlfriend said, concluding her testimony.

Judge Montri Saroj declared the court adjourned and set October 21 as the next date for the trial to continue.

http://www.phuketgaz...llow-22207.html

----------


## taxexile

> Judge Montri Saroj declared the court adjourned and set October 21 as the next date for the trial to continue.


Why do they keep adjourning trials in thailand. Is it something to do with the attention span of thai judges?

----------


## Mikey Forester

Trial or pre-sentencing?

The other rag that says he pleaded guilty in August claims he may get the death penalty. Incorrect for any one with any sort of knowledge of what is happening. After court (during his trial, why if he has already pleaded guilty???) in Sept. they say the trial is to continue in late October.

Why is is so hard to actually get information on whether he has pleaded guilty or not?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  3 different sources, that conflict, and are full of nonsense.  :Sad:

----------


## Fluke

He wont get the death penalty . It was a condition for his extradition from the UK that he wouldnt get the death penalty

----------


## Mikey Forester

> He wont get the death penalty . It was a condition for his extradition from the UK that he would get the death penalty


Exactly.

Tell that to the journalist who said he pleaded guilty. 

Before he was in court on trial a month later.

----------


## Mr Lick

> Judge Montri Saroj declared the court adjourned and set October 21 as the next date for the trial to continue.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Why do they keep adjourning trials in thailand. Is it something to do with the attention span of thai judges?


 
Like all kids, they have an extended holiday at this time of year.  :Smile:

----------


## Mikey Forester

Just in case any late bidders enter the fray?  :Smile:

----------


## Stranger

[QUOTE=taxexile;2583784]


> Why do they keep adjourning trials in thailand. Is it something to do with the attention span of thai judges?


Judges in Thailand are generally lazy and incompetent. Work one day, saleeeeeeeeeep for 6 days. Nice work if you can get it!

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Judge Montri Saroj declared the court adjourned and set October 21 as the next date for the trial to continue.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Why do they keep adjourning trials in thailand. Is it something to do with the attention span of thai judges?


Difficult to tell, really.

Most hearings only ever last for one day at a time when the defendant has pleaded not guilty. My own theory is that trials conducted in this fashion will inevitably last for months, if not years and can therefore offer the opportunity to interested parties for personal gain. Essentially, as pressure builds then so can the premium to bring about a successful conclusion. Prosecutors, police and judges can all benefit if the defendant is loaded and is prepared to pay for an outcome in their favour - evidence can go astray ( and witnesses ), prosecutors can tailor a case making it vulnerable to attack from the defence and judges can deliver verdicts which do not necessarily reflect the evidence.

Of course, in cases where the " state " has an interest then a prolonged trial can often coerce a defendant into a guilty plea, particulalry when bail has been denied. This can operate in the reverse where the defendant has been granted bail and is guilty as sin but no one in power wants a conviction but a prosecuton is necessary for political reasons. A delayed judgement, protracted over several years, can offer scope to simply let the whole thing wither on the judicial vine in the hope no one notices when the culprit escapes with some piffling sanction.

Delay, obfuscation and seeming incompetence is really quite useful when the outcome is determined by negotiation rather than by any notion of justice. Sums the Thai up quite well and clearly suits their system.

Justice delayed is justice denied but in a country where the concept is so fucking alien then it scarcely matters.

I always wonder just why so many farang here still believe the Thai are capable of democracy when they haven't got the means to enforce it. Mystifies me but then most farang Thaiphiles are all a bit potty or just plain stupid.

----------


## Gerbil

> Why do they keep adjourning trials in thailand. Is it something to do with the attention span of thai judges?


Purely down to available dates on the court calendar.

Note that the judge(s) presiding over the next hearing will not necessarily be the same one(s) that presided over the most recent hearing. This is why there will usually  be about 1 hour of testimony / cross examination on any particular trial day and about 4 hours of pissing around with court transcripts, which will then be reviewed at the start of the next hearing that may be months down the road.

----------


## taxexile

Thegent



> Mystifies me but then most farang Thaiphiles are all a bit potty or just plain stupid.


Or irreversibly and terminally cuntstruck.

----------


## DJ Pat

He knows he'll do most of that sentence in a cushy UK jail

----------


## Gerbil

I remember a case of an Australian murdering an American in ChiangMai a few years ago. He got a 4 year sentence.

Family of murdered American tourist call for Thailand travel boycott

_On Monday (August 18, 2008 ) the Chiang Mai Provincial Court heard how 46-year-old Gary Bruce Poretsky was visiting Thailand to take advantage of the high quality but low priced dental treatment available there when he was gunned down in a Chiang Mai restaurant on March 22, 2008 by 61-year-old William Thomas Douglas, formerly of Willetton in Western Australia.

A Thai woman who had befriended Mr Poretsky described the dead man as “a nice friendly person. I never saw him get aggressive or raise his voice to anyone.”

Douglas was sentenced to four years imprisonment for murder, one year for having an unregistered firearm and a further six months for carrying a firearm in public.
_


Sound familiar?

----------


## Mikey Forester

> I remember a case of an Australian murdering an American in ChiangMai a few years ago. He got a 4 year sentence.


Actually it was less after deductions were made made by the court. It was around 2 1/2. William served 2 years and was deported.

The judge asked the prosecutor what they recommended and they recommended 3 years. A woman claiming to be the victim's GF was also given 100k baht in court. 

Mr. Poretsky's mother was rightly horrified and beyond disgusted. 


Completely different case though Gerbil, and cannot be compared to this.

----------


## barbaro

I read the news reports.  Not the most clear.

So, Oct., 21st is a sentencing? Or other procedure?

Hope he gets life or at least 25 years.

----------


## Mikey Forester

> So, Oct., 21st is a sentencing? Or other procedure?


Going from the least bad, and most likely to be correct, of the reports Oct. 21st is just the continuation of the trial.


He admits killing him, he doesn't admit that he intended to. Which is the basis of the on going trial.

----------


## Fluke

British man admits brutal Thailand killing of US marine - The Standard

British man admits brutal Thailand killing of US marine

A British kickboxer pleaded  guilty to murdering a  former US Marine during a bar fight in Thailand, his  lawyer said,  reversing his previous plea.
Prosecutors allege Lee Aldhouse (pictured) stabbed to death 23-year-old  Dashawn  Longfellow  in a 2010 fight in the tourist resort of Phuket.  Longfellow was in Phuket after sustaining a combat injury in  Afghanistan.  
Aldhouse, known in Phuket by his ring name “The Pitbull,’’ fled to  Britain after the incident and became the first British suspect to be   extradited to Thailand under a century-old treaty.
“A court today read him his [murder] charge and he pleaded guilty,'' his  lawyer Kampon Siriwatunyoo told AFP.
Phuket prosecutor Chaingsaen Panya said Aldhouse's hearing was expected  to  start on September 2. Three witnesses would be called.
Under Thai murder laws Aldhouse could face the death penalty or up to life  in prison.

----------


## Fluke

*Pitbull Finally Admits Murder*


Pitbull Finally Admits Murder | Pattaya Daily News - Pattaya Newspaper, Powerful news at your fingertips


Briton Lee “Pitbull” Aldhouse, accused of the intentional killing three  years ago of American Marine Dashawn Longfellow in Rawai, appeared in  court in Phuket and changed his plea to guilty as charged

				PHUKET – August 28,2013; Aldhouse has until now said that he did  not intend to kill Mr Longfellow and that it was instead a case of  “killing without intent”.
 In December last year police said that they did not believe him, but  in the first hearing in the case, in February, Aldhouse stuck to this  declaration.
 Today he presented a written statement in English. The judge ordered  that the statement be translated into Thai for presentation at the next  hearing in the trial.
 The prosecutor in the case, Tawan Sukyiran, said, “Aldhouse has  admitted to the charge.” He added, however, “This case is not over yet.  We have to examine the witnesses.” One eyewitness for the prosecution,  who was due in court today, was unable to appear.
 The next hearing in the case will be on Monday (September 2) when Mr  Longfellow’s girlfriend, Mina Khaisong – who was at the hearing today –  is expected to give evidence. She was present when the stabbing took  place.
 The trial was delayed because, after the killing on August 14, 2010,  Aldhouse fled to Britain, where he fought for more than two years  against extradition. He was finally sent back to Thailand on December 2  last year.
 The killing came after a bar brawl, allegedly started by Aldhouse, in which he was beaten by Mr Longfellow.
 Afterwards, Aldhouse marched into a nearby 7-Eleven and demanded a  knife. Security camera footage showed the terrified staff of the shop  flinging a couple of knives onto the floor. Aldhouse picked them up and  then marched out of the shop.
 Later that night Mr Longfellow was stabbed in the chest at his home in Rawai. He died soon after.
 Aldhouse could be jailed for life – execution has been ruled out  because of an agreement between the British and Thai governments that  cleared the way for Aldhouse’s extradition.
 The judge may decide to reduce his sentence because of the change in  plea to guilty, but will examine whether Aldhouse has had a genuine  change of heart or whether the guilty plea is nothing more than a ploy  to get a reduction in sentence.

----------


## Mikey Forester

Anybody putting in a prediction?

I'll go for 25 year total (to be somewhat inline with America and the UK), almost halved for a guilty plea. 

if in fact he has plead guilty and the sources haven't incorrectly taken the incorrect words from the Phuket newspaper. Which they seem to have.  :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

If he wouldnt have gone on the run and been extradited or originaly denied it , this story wouldnt have received so much attention from the media , he may have gotton a light sentence , but because this case now has so much scrutiny with the UK and Thai Governments involved and the defendants Family making noises in the USA , I feel that the Judge will give him the maximum sentence .

----------


## Gerbil

10 years for manslaughter. halved to 5 years for the confession. 3 years taken off for time served on remand, eligible for parole in a year and a bit.

----------


## Mikey Forester

> 10 years for manslaughter. halved to 5 years for the confession. 3 years taken off for time served on remand, eligible for parole in a year and a bit.


He'll go down for murder, not manslaughter.


Global limelight (as good as given it's the UK and US governments that will be watching) and the Thais will want to be seen as a proper country. They couldn't give a fuck about him or the guy he murdered, they want to be slapped on the back and congratulated by UK and US, that is all that they will care about. They'll give him a sentence that would be fitting of their own legal systems and act all aghast at what he did.

----------


## Fluke

> 10 years for manslaughter. halved to 5 years for the confession. 3 years taken off for time served on remand, eligible for parole in a year and a bit.


_"The judge may decide to reduce his sentence because of the change in   plea to guilty, but will examine whether Aldhouse has had a genuine   change of heart or whether the guilty plea is nothing more than a ploy   to get a reduction in sentence."_

  It seems that LA changed his plea to guilty just because his case was so weak that there was no way that he would have been found not guilty , so he only changed his plea to get a lighter sentence .
   It would have been different if he had admitted it straight away , but he didnt

----------


## Gerbil

Wait and see.....

I very much doubt he would have given up fighting extradition if there was any danger of him getting real jail time.

----------


## Fluke

> Wait and see.....
> 
> I very much doubt he would have given up fighting extradition if there was any danger of him getting real jail time.


  He didnt give up fighting his extradition though . He appealed in UK Court against his extradition, but the Court ruled against him and so he got extradited .
  He fought his extradition all the way .

----------


## Gerbil

> He didnt give up fighting his extradition though


Yes, he did. His lawyer was going to play the 'human rights card' after the appeal failed, but he decided not to, probably after he had been told the 'deal' and worked out that he'd be better off accepting the extradition as it would be less time served in the long run.

----------


## Mikey Forester

> I very much doubt he would have given up fighting extradition if there was any danger of him getting real jail time.


So you believe there is some sort of behind the door deal done?


In any other case, such as the Chiang Mai murderer where there wasn't any Western government or Western media/limelight involved then that would be par for the course. 

In this case the Thais will care far more about being held up by the UK and US as a fine judicial system worthy of Western praise than some nothing thug's couple of baht. As soon as he fled and Western governments got involved that signaled the end of his hopes of buying any favors.

The limelight already had them renovating his prison wing and cell just to be seen as being on par with the West.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> He didnt give up fighting his extradition though
> 
> 
> Yes, he did. His lawyer was going to play the 'human rights card' after the appeal failed, but he decided not to, probably after he had been told the 'deal' and worked out that he'd be better off accepting the extradition as it would be less time served in the long run.


  He gave up the human rights card after it was guaranteed that he wouldnt get the death sentence  and that he would be incarcerated humanly in Thailand .
  Assurances that his human rights wouldnt be impeded rendered his appeals to be redundant .

----------


## Stranger

Any updates?

----------


## Lantern

Hopefully we will know more later today.

----------


## Stranger

Update:

Lee Aldhouse Tells Phuket Judge and Ex Marine's Family That He's Sorry for Killing - Phuket Wan

----------


## Stranger

Judge said his sentence will be halved for admitting it.

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## Mikey Forester

No shock, that's what happens in Thai courts. 

Saves the face of the police. And the amount of car batteries they need to go through for every one to admit their guilt.

----------


## Gerbil

Most he'll end up with is having to serve 3 years (after all sentence reductions, etc) in a comfy cell (as per the extradition agreement) and get to practice his Maui Thai. And no, he won't be getting arse raped, that doesn't go on in Thai jails - there are more than enough katoeys to serve the prisoners needs.

That's my prediction anyway. I'd like to be proved wrong.

He deserves more, obviously, but that's the way things work here.

----------


## Fluke

Hes already served three years .

----------


## Stranger

Thought the US marines in Phuket were having a whip round, to get him bashed up inside?

----------


## Mikey Forester

The only thing the Thai fear is being criticized by the UK or US, they'll give him an average UK or US sentence. So probably 25-30 years divided by 2.

The UK did so much for Thailand in this case, that the Thais were forced to follow, I doubt if they'll then sentence him to something that the UK (and the US) would find distasteful. 

The Thais will only care about being patted on the back from them, like a child who has done something good, and be told 'Well done son, you did well and made us proud'. The Thais would grow an extra inch and have it in newspaper headlines, framed in their offices.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fluke

^No, that Thais will look quite stupid if they do so much to get him extradited and then give him a paltry sentence .

----------


## taxexile

> The Thais will only care about being patted on the back from them,


Indeed, the thais dont give a damn about falang on falang crime and whether this gobshite is gaoled or free, they scored a victory in getting him back but hes more of a nuisance to them whilst hes here as the prisoners abroad human rights tree hugger ngo's will be sniffing around making sure he is well fed and looked after.

hopefully some americans will pay for a scalding water and sharpened buttplug party for him before too long.

----------


## Fluke

Are you referring to the Thai judiciary system, or the Thai people in general ? ^

----------


## taxexile

the judiciary would rather they didnt have to deal with falang on falang crime, although they are indecently happy to dish out draconian punishments to any falang found guilty of getting one over on a thai.

thais in general live in tiny bubbles of indifference to anything that occurs outside of their tiny universes composed of their immediate family, a bowl of rice and a facebook page.

----------


## Mikey Forester

> ^No, that Thais will look quite stupid if they do so much to get him extradited and then give him a paltry sentence .


Er yes, that's my point. 

They'll give him a sentence on par with the UK and US in order to make themselves fit in.

I would guess that this is about 25-30 years, then divided by 2.


As for the finer details, whether the time on remand in Thailand or/and the time fighting extradition in UK (which must have been around 2 years) will be deducted from his sentence I doubt the teakdoor judiciary and legal experts would know.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> ^No, that Thais will look quite stupid if they do so much to get him extradited and then give him a paltry sentence .
> 
> 
> Er yes, that's my point. 
> 
> They'll give him a sentence on par with the UK and US in order to make themselves fit in.
> ...


  Both Thai and UK punishments for murder are pretty much the same , 10-30 years depending on the case , also UK prisoners automatically get 1/3 off their sentence , whether they plead guilty or not and with time taken off for good behavior and being let out on a tag , UK prisoners will probably serve half their prison sentence in jail .
  Also, time spent on remand in Thai jails is counted as time serves , in other words, time spent on remand is deducted from the sentence

----------


## toslti

All in all I am in admiration of the local plods in persisting with the extradition from the UK. Linguistically not least it must have been a real challenge. Real evidence must have been produced and accepted into evidence under UK rules.

----------


## Mikey Forester

> Both Thai and UK punishments for murder are pretty much the same


Incorrect.

----------


## terry57

> Thais in general live in tiny bubbles of indifference to anything that occurs outside of their tiny universes composed of their immediate family, a bowl of rice and a facebook page.


I think its fair to say they are like this simply because the vast majority of Thais do not have the financial means to travel outside there country and actually see first hand how the rest of the real world live. 

Considering this fact its not hard to see why they are sometimes lacking in a worldly view on things.  

Regards Edhouse, just tie his legs together and off him into the nearest canal .

I can easily see why sometimes Thais have zero disrespect and time for falang as there is some truly fuked up individual tossers getting around this country. 

On the other hand many Thais like Falang as long as they show a bit of respect to the country they choose to reside in.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Both Thai and UK punishments for murder are pretty much the same , 10-30 years depending on the case , also UK prisoners automatically get 1/3 off their sentence , whether they plead guilty or not and with time taken off for good behavior and being let out on a tag , UK prisoners will probably serve half their prison sentence in jail .


Not true. If he gets 25 years he'll serve 25 years, unless he gets a Royal pardon. I think he is allowed to return to the UK after 1/3 of the sentence, but he'll have to serve it according to Thai law.

If you read Sandra Gregory's book, this is what happened to her. When she returned to the UK, she was to serve the remainder of her full sentence in High Security prisons because the Thai legal system considered the offence to be that serious. She actually said that she preferred prison in Thailand because she could spend more time outside.

She was eventually released on a Royal Pardon.

----------


## Mikey Forester

Phuket Murder Victim's Mother Makes Facebook Plea for Long Aldhouse Sentence - Phuket Wan

----------


## terry57

> Are you referring to the Thai judiciary system, or the Thai people in general ? ^



Fair question that one.

Just drifting off topic for a tad I'd like to offer up my observations  since 1987.

The Thai's that have worked in falang orientated areas like Phuket, pattaya, samui and other tourist orientated centers have become tainted to the falang as they have witnessed so much human falang trash wander through over time.

Its like, here is another fat falang monger, lets rip him off.  Why Not ? 

Get up country or away from the tourist places and they are a brilliant lot.

Just my observation, carry on. 

i

----------


## blue

> If you read Sandra Gregory's book, this is what happened to her. When she returned to the UK, she was to serve the remainder of her full sentence in High Security prisons because the Thai legal system considered the offence to be that serious. She actually said that she preferred prison in Thailand because she could spend more time outside.


I have read it 
Think the British  prision Authourities didnt like here /  considered her an escape risk hence the  continuing max security .
She had mixed feelings about where best to be jailed .

----------


## Stranger

Yawn @ Farang Red / Mikey Forester.

Give it up fella, nobody's listening to your little agenda.

What I want to know is - when this scumbag gets sentenced, what next? Are the marines really gonna have this guy sorted? Or, are they just full of hot air and a bunch of ladyboy banging mouthpieces, as we all suspect?

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> Both Thai and UK punishments for murder are pretty much the same , 10-30 years depending on the case , also UK prisoners automatically get 1/3 off their sentence , whether they plead guilty or not and with time taken off for good behavior and being let out on a tag , UK prisoners will probably serve half their prison sentence in jail .
> 
> 
> Not true. If he gets 25 years he'll serve 25 years, unless he gets a Royal pardon. I think he is allowed to return to the UK after 1/3 of the sentence, but he'll have to serve it according to Thai law.
> 
> If you read Sandra Gregory's book, this is what happened to her. When she returned to the UK, she was to serve the remainder of her full sentence in High Security prisons because the Thai legal system considered the offence to be that serious. She actually said that she preferred prison in Thailand because she could spend more time outside.
> ...


  The Judge has already stated that Aldehouse will get 50 % reduction off his sentence for pleading guilty .

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


Yes, but that's the Thai legal system, not the UK one.

For pleading guilty, Sandra Gregory got something like 35 years instead of being executed (although I think they normally commute it to life anyway if it's a pinkie).

----------


## Fluke

Ah, I believe that if people in Thailand get a jail sentence and then get sent back to the UK to serve the sentence , then they must serve the whole sentence .
  There has been instances of British people getting lengthy jail sentences in Thailand and refusing to get transferred back to the UK to serve their time , because they know they will have to serve the full sentence back in the UK and in Thailand they will receive a sentence reduction or even a Royal pardon

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Ah, I believe that if people in Thailand get a jail sentence and then get sent back to the UK to serve the sentence , then they must serve the whole sentence .
>   There has been instances of British people getting lengthy jail sentences in Thailand and refusing to get transferred back to the UK to serve their time , because they know they will have to serve the full sentence back in the UK and in Thailand they will receive a sentence reduction or even a Royal pardon


Sandra Gregory's pardon came while she was in the UK. Being back home doesn't prevent you applying for a Pardon.

Anyone who wants to stay in the Bangkok Hilton rather than go home, using this as a reason, is misinformed!

----------


## GR3

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the Thai judiciary system, or the Thai people in general ? ^
> 
> 
> 
> Fair question that one.
> ...


A Thai friend of mine went to the North with her English husband and she lost her ID card so went to the Police station. When she walked in they all stood up because a ferang walked in, when they realized it was her that wanted to see them it was back to their grumpy selves and disinterest. She was fuming that he gets special treatment because he's white.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I went in to get a police report and they couldn't have looked less interested. It was like they felt they were doing me a big favour instead of their job.

So I guess oop North they don't see too many pinkies, eh?

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> 
> 
> Thais in general live in tiny bubbles of indifference to anything that occurs outside of their tiny universes composed of their immediate family, a bowl of rice and a facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well put Tewwy :Smile:

----------


## socal

> Thought the US marines in Phuket were having a whip round, to get him bashed up inside?


That was the rumor a few years ago. If Thais are half as corrupt as they say, it would be so easy to do.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> 28 NOVEMBER 2013
> 
> A Thai court has sentenced a British kickboxer to 25 years in jail for the 2010 murder of a former US Marine on a resort island.
> 
> The Phuket provincial court today found Lee Aldhouse guilty of stabbing to death ex-Marine Dashawn Longfellow after being beaten by the American during a brawl at a Phuket bar.
> 
> The court reduced Aldhouse's sentence from a life sentence because he pleaded guilty.
> 
> Aldhouse was a semi-professional kickboxer who fought under the nickname "Pitbull." He had been living on-and-off in Phuket, where Mr Longfellow was also studying the sport.
> ...


British kickboxer guilty of murder - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk

Looking a bit pasty-faced isn't he? Better get used to that. I'm guessing he'll be going somewhere a little less luxurious now. Perhaps his "bad boy" days are numbered.

----------


## Mr Lick

Good start to the day here in the UK. 

I hope Longfellow's father is satisfied with the sentencing and that Aldhouse does the full term.

----------


## nidhogg

> and that Aldhouse does the full term.


That will be the kicker on this.  Somehow I doubt he will do the fuill stretch.  7 to 10 would be my guess.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Mr Lick
> 
> 
> and that Aldhouse does the full term.
> 
> 
> That will be the kicker on this.  Somehow I doubt he will do the fuill stretch.  7 to 10 would be my guess.


  Which is about the time he would do in the UK for a similar offence .

----------


## nidhogg

^ I would have said so

----------


## Dead Metal

But at least they got him "bang to rights". Whether he serves 7yrs or 70, who cares, they got him. 
His book is marked,  "MURDERER" "COWARD", shit faced bastard.

 I hope they helped empty his bank account (to help pay for his legal expenses) because in my experience that's where it hurts them the most and would limit his movements etc on release.

----------


## Fluke

Life reduced to 25 years : Will he serve the full 25 years , considering that hes already had  his sentence reduced by half ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

The only way he gets out before 25 years is with a Royal Pardon. He can go back and serve his time in a UK prison after 1/3 I think.

----------


## Mr Lick

He's been in custody since 2010 which should reduce his lengthy 25 years inside and possibly the opportunity of applying to serve the remainder of his sentence in the UK. So around 5 more years in LoS?

----------


## Fluke

If he wouldnt have fled to the UK and he would needed extraditing and so not as much publicity , if he would have been arrested on the night , this story would have just got a few lines in the newspaper and would have been forgotten about within a few days , do you think that he would have then got a lesser sentence ?

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

I came across this article.....Brits abroad - Inside Time Newspaper

"The majority of the British prisoners who were or still are detained in Thailand are extremely unhappy with the current Prisoner Transfer
arrangements as they feel it discriminates against them in a number of ways, including resulting in longer detention for determinate
sentenced prisoners than for lifers and parole only being applied to their sentence from the day of transfer (which is sometimes delayed
beyond their control) rather than their whole sentence. Some prisoners are so unhappy that they refuse to transfer altogether under the
current transfer arrangements".

The article does`nt reveal how long a prisoner must serve before transfer, although it does say that Michael Connell served more than 8 years before transfer....

----------


## nidhogg

> I came across this article.....Brits abroad - Inside Time Newspaper
> 
> "The majority of the British prisoners who were or still are detained in Thailand are extremely unhappy with the current Prisoner Transfer
> arrangements


I find my self trying to give a fuck about their unahppiness, but no.  nothing.

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

^ have to agree.

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

just came across this ....LiveLeak.com - Thai Prison Fights

Does this mean Lee Aldhouse can fight his way out of his sentence?

----------


## Sailing into trouble

He is long past his best. i would imagine many in his block would love to have a piece of the big white man.

----------


## barbaro

> He is long past his best. i would imagine many in his block *would love to have a piece of the big white man*.


What part of his body?  :Aussie:

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Sailing into trouble 
> He is long past his best. i would imagine many in his block would love to have a piece of the big white man.


DID I say That. LOL Bloody hell, I need a drink or one less. Nice one Barbaro

----------


## barbaro

> Does this mean Lee Aldhouse can fight his way out of his sentence?


Aldhouse is not Thai.  Therefore he would not / will not represent Thailand.

S into T: little Freudian slip there, eh?  :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

If someone was going to pay to have him bumped off in prison, wouldn't it be funnier a week before his release rather than a week after he gets in.....

----------


## robuzo

^That would be a laugh riot. Are we setting up a fund?

----------

